# Dynasty Genetics Thread



## st0wandgrow (Jan 16, 2015)

Figured I'd start a thread for Dynasty. Anyone who has grown their gear please feel free to chime in with comments, advice, or pics.

This is my first go around with them. I soaked a 10 pack of Caramel Candy Kush, 9 sprouted, 6 of which are female. I also germinated a 3-pack of Huckleberry Kush x Spacequeen and all 3 are up.

CCK were moved to flower on 12/20:

 

HK x SQ were dropped in the shot glass on 1/7:


----------



## Joedank (Jan 16, 2015)

looking at the BLUNIVERSE for this year cuz of @biscuitkid his plants looked NICE!!
good idea for a thread +REP


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks good stow

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

Watching this shit!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 16, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looking at the BLUNIVERSE for this year cuz of @biscuitkid his plants looked NICE!!
> good idea for a thread +REP


Yeah that Bluniverse looks good. That one and Pineapple Fields are on the wish list for sure


----------



## coppershot (Jan 16, 2015)

I got some Huckleberry Kush only grew out 1 or 2 but they were males. it was a while ago but I recall them growing they grew with vigor and had a slight sweet odor. never went back to them but I really want to. I will be following along on this one.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 17, 2015)

I have done the ms. Universe, caramel cough, and crater lake v.4. all were very good to me. I've got some of the blue Magoo bx2 and cherry vanilla skunk as well, but haven't gotten to them yet.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 17, 2015)

How big are the pots for your CCK ladies St0w?

I'm loaded up on Dynasty for 2015. Got doubles of the Des*Tar, CCK and Pineapple Diesel. I'll likely grab the rest of the lineup from Sannie's. The price is right. Can't wait to pop a bunch of these. I'll post some pics along the way fo sho.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I have done the ms. Universe, caramel cough, and crater lake v.4. all were very good to me. I've got some of the blue Magoo bx2 and cherry vanilla skunk as well, but haven't gotten to them yet.


Cherry Vanilla Skunk? Was that a limited release or something? I've never heard of that one before....but it sounds delicious.




D_Urbmon said:


> How big are the pots for your CCK ladies St0w?
> 
> I'm loaded up on Dynasty for 2015. Got doubles of the Des*Tar, CCK and Pineapple Diesel. I'll likely grab the rest of the lineup from Sannie's. The price is right. Can't wait to pop a bunch of these. I'll post some pics along the way fo sho.
> 
> View attachment 3333338


These are 2 gallon pots. I start everything from seed in a small container. If I like it it gets a 7 gal container grown from clone.

Yeah you've got a nice assortment of Dynasty gear. Looking forward to your thoughts and some pics...


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jan 17, 2015)

I really like Dynasty Genetics strains. You will be very happy with there CCK, cant wait till its restocked. Cant beat the prices either. He is on par with ESKO, Bodhi, Gage Green. I am going to be doing a run this upcoming yer with mostly his strains. Dos anyone know when his CCK wil be bck at sannie's?


----------



## astronomikl (Jan 17, 2015)

I just purchased some Ms Universe because I wanted to try his gear.... I had been seeing a lot of good things about Prof P and after seeing his posts I was convinced. How is the ms universe?


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 17, 2015)

i've grown the CCK and it is some awesome gear. i've been waiting to order some more too as it helps with pain


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2015)

astronomikl said:


> I just purchased some Ms Universe because I wanted to try his gear.... I had been seeing a lot of good things about Prof P and after seeing his posts I was convinced. How is the ms universe?


I've got a pack of the Ms U that I've been sitting on for a while. They use this strain in several of their crosses so I've been saving them thinking I might find a good male to do some pollen chucking with.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i've grown the CCK and it is some awesome gear. i've been waiting to order some more too as it helps with pain


NGR has caramel candy Kush in stock right now. You can use a credit card with them, American company, $40 for the pack (which includes shipping), and you'll have the seeds within a week.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 17, 2015)

I have no clue which I'll pop first. I really really want to get to the Des*Tar Bx and Ms Universe but it'll likely be the CCK first. 


I want to grow it along side a couple other Bubba crosses I have and compare them all for fun. A Bodhi Bubba(Jabba's Stash) and a Greenpoint Bubba x Monster Cookies.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cherry Vanilla Skunk? Was that a limited release or something? I've never heard of that one before....but it sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The CVS was a NGR freebie. It's some elite florida skunk cut crossed with the Ms. Universe.
Not a lot of info about it, what I was able to figure out I got from Opengrow. 

The vanilla and caramel scents seem to be very common with ms. universe and her crosses, I found a couple strongly caramel ms u females and my Caramel Cough definitely had those notes to it as well.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 17, 2015)

COGrown said:


> The CVS was a NGR freebie. It's some elite florida skunk cut crossed with the Ms. Universe.
> Not a lot of info about it, what I was able to figure out I got from Opengrow.
> 
> The vanilla and caramel scents seem to be very common with ms. universe and her crosses, I found a couple strongly caramel ms u females and my Caramel Cough definitely had those notes to it as well.


I love the vanilla aromas! Was thrilled to stumble upon that with the one white lotus.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I have no clue which I'll pop first. I really really want to get to the Des*Tar Bx and Ms Universe but it'll likely be the CCK first.
> 
> 
> I want to grow it along side a couple other Bubba crosses I have and compare them all for fun. A Bodhi Bubba(Jabba's Stash) and a Greenpoint Bubba x Monster Cookies.



Ha! We're rockin the same plan. I just wrapped up 2 other Bubba crosses (SSDD and Peyote Purple) along with the CCK in flower now. I've been wanting some Bubba in my garden for a while now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2015)

COGrown said:


> The CVS was a NGR freebie. It's some elite florida skunk cut crossed with the Ms. Universe.
> Not a lot of info about it, what I was able to figure out I got from Opengrow.
> 
> The vanilla and caramel scents seem to be very common with ms. universe and her crosses, I found a couple strongly caramel ms u females and my Caramel Cough definitely had those notes to it as well.


In your experience how does the Dynasty gear you've run stack up against Bodhi?

B's genetics have set the bar pretty high for me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2015)

Dynasty Drizella from a couple of years ago. Looks like it's discontinued...I still have 6 or 7. Also have Soliloqueen [ Space Queen x Des*Tar ] but can't get to them


----------



## yodabuds (Jan 17, 2015)

I've smoked the ms universe before and can say it was one of my favorite smokes for the daytime, really energetic and really had me on the go getting things done... I'd love to grow it out one day,@stowandgrow looking forward to when you get yours going... If you happen to remember would love if ya popped me a link when you get your journal going... Definitely looks like good stuff... Good luck guys!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 17, 2015)

coppershot said:


> I got some Huckleberry Kush only grew out 1 or 2 but they were males. it was a while ago but I recall them growing they grew with vigor and had a slight sweet odor. never went back to them but I really want to. I will be following along on this one.


I grew 4 out,all males also! Dropped one bean,dammit,got 1 left...May bust it out soon..every plant was beautiful..identical in every way...
Still males.crazy ratio...


----------



## coppershot (Jan 17, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I grew 4 out,all males also! Dropped one bean,dammit,got 1 left...May bust it out soon..every plant was beautiful..identical in every way...
> Still males.crazy ratio...


a while ago I read a thread where someone had the same experience. I think I still have 8 se-eds. wish I had more space cause the reports were good. Wanted to try Soliloqueen, CCK and a few others, solid gear.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd pop it now,but I got too much going for another name o the cloner...maybe after next harvest...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2015)

So it looks like I've got an even split of Bubba and Ms U phenos. Quite a difference between the two. 

 

Ms U leaner

  

Bubba leaner


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So it looks like I've got an even split of Bubba and Ms U phenos. Quite a difference between the two.
> 
> View attachment 3333739
> 
> ...


Been wondering about their gear and it's good to see someone growing there stuff and getting some good looking plants. That's 2nd one is def Bubba leaning. Can see that structure a mile a way. Bubba is one of my favorites. Def wanna see this finish


----------



## Hazydat620 (Jan 17, 2015)

astronomikl said:


> I just purchased some Ms Universe because I wanted to try his gear.... I had been seeing a lot of good things about Prof P and after seeing his posts I was convinced. How is the ms universe?


Ms.U- Dynasty old stock. smelled Like fermented cherries. found in three seeds her sister was just as frosty but smelled like sweet cherries. Her brother was a auto that got the axe. Still got 7 seeds to get thru.


Makes great bubble hash, full melt. Here's some of the wash water after mixing and sieving. Looked like grape juice.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Jan 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So it looks like I've got an even split of Bubba and Ms U phenos. Quite a difference between the two.
> 
> View attachment 3333739
> 
> ...


that second pic is definitely a Ms.U leaner. Pretty much the same leaf on my two ladies, you look to have gotten the structure I wish mine had though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

Staking the gals up tonight so I had to move them out and I snapped a couple pics of each. Could be the last chance I get for photos that don't have those HPS lines through it. 

#3 looks to be a Ms U pheno

  

#5 Ms U pheno 

  

#6 

  

#9

  

#8 Bubba dom


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

#4 Bubba dom

  


The two Ms U phenos and the two Bubba Kush phenos have the most frost and odor so far. Not quite sure what to make of the other two (#6 and #9)?

Edit: ^Pics taken at day 32 of 12/12.^


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 21, 2015)

3 dynasty beans, 3 dudes. But they were all beautiful. Will pop more for sure.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 22, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> 3 dynasty beans, 3 dudes. But they were all beautiful. Will pop more for sure.


What strain was that Mr M?


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What strain was that Mr M?


They were freebies from NGR.... Oregon huckleberry x ms universe. Still have 6 more. Also tried an oregon huckleberry x GDP/hippie headband.

Another beautiful plant that turned out to be a dude.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey st0w. I just noticed that CCK was taken down from Sannie's Shop sometime in the past 24 hrs. It looks like it might not be getting restocked. :O Do you have any more beans left of a cutting perhaps? 

I'm sure glad I made that purchase. I'm trippin about the Soliloqueen now. I never grabbed any but have wanted to. A guy on ICmag once made me super paranoid about snagging beans while they are available because they won't be forever. That conversation always stuck with me.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey st0w. I just noticed that CCK was taken down from Sannie's Shop sometime in the past 24 hrs. It looks like it might not be getting restocked. :O Do you have any more beans left of a cutting perhaps?
> 
> I'm sure glad I made that purchase. I'm trippin about the Soliloqueen now. I never grabbed any but have wanted to. A guy on ICmag once made me super paranoid about snagging beans while they are available because they won't be forever. That conversation always stuck with me.


I took cuttings and now have rooted clones of all of the females so if one is a keeper I'll be able to roll with it. I'm really liking the looks of the two Ms U leaners so far. I bet that Des'Tar bx you have will be great. Might grab a pack of those at some point too....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 23, 2015)

Awesome man glad you took cuttings. It would be a bummer if you found something you really liked and they were suddenly gone.

That's why I try to buy 2 packs of everything I buy. So I will have a 2nd chance in any event. In a perfect world I would buy 4 or more but who has that kind of money, even with these kind of amazing prices.

The Des'Tar sounds awesome man. I think I might do a MS. U, Des'Tar and Kali Mist run as a KM themed grow after I do the Bubba cross grow which I have spoke of previously. But damn I really should get to the Bodhi testers I received. Grow room so small, plants grow so slow. haha.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 23, 2015)

i just dropped my last two CCK into water this afternoon--hope one is a male so i can F2 them! if not, i'll need to start considering keeping a mother.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I think I might do a MS. U, Des'Tar and Kali Mist run as a KM themed grow...


I was just thinking of something similar. Little pheno hunt for a nice sativa. I've got a full pack of Killing Fields, 7 Kali Mist seeds, 7 Sugar Punch, and a pack of Peak Sweet Skunk and Chimera Frankies Incense Haze x Jack on the way. If I can't find a stellar satty from that then I give up.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm sure you'll find plenty of goodies in all of that.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 24, 2015)

Looking amazing st0w and wow!!! what a collection of seeds you have! Good luck with your hunting; i'm sure you will find more than a few keepers.


----------



## eyes (Jan 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I was just thinking of something similar. Little pheno hunt for a nice sativa. I've got a full pack of Killing Fields, 7 Kali Mist seeds, 7 Sugar Punch, and a pack of Peak Sweet Skunk and Chimera Frankies Incense Haze x Jack on the way. If I can't find a stellar satty from that then I give up.


id be interested to see how that kali or f.i.h. turns out. especially with all the hype surrounding it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2015)

Re-stock of Dynasty at NGR.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 24, 2015)

eyes said:


> id be interested to see how that kali or f.i.h. turns out. especially with all the hype surrounding it.



I've got a pack of (the first release) Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb from Swami as well. Might find some gems in there.... but I have no idea how the Burmese/Cherry Bomb will influence the cross??

http://www.swamiseed.org/genetics

.


----------



## eyes (Jan 24, 2015)

is that reefermans burmese/ cherry bomb from circa 2005? ill have to look at those for curuosity purposes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 24, 2015)

eyes said:


> is that reefermans burmese/ cherry bomb from circa 2005? ill have to look at those for curuosity purposes.


Mr Greengenes. Here's the description on the site:

"A beautiful first release Kali Mist hit with a cross that the late Mr. Greengenes did using the V.I.S.C Burmese and his Cherry Bomb. I found one male from the beans he sent me and hit my Kali Mist female. The resulting plants were awesome but some hermi issues were present when they are stressed, so several females that didn't throw male flower were selected and then pollinated with a Kali Mist dominant male... these are F2"


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jan 24, 2015)

is NGR reliable? Need to get some CCK from Dynasty. Sannie removed it. Also would Mad Kush from Sannie be similiar to CCK from Dynasty? CCK to me is top notch. Has anyone given Mad Kush ago from Sannie?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 24, 2015)

GHOPZZ said:


> is NGR reliable? Need to get some CCK from Dynasty. Sannie removed it. Also would Mad Kush from Sannie be similiar to CCK from Dynasty? CCK to me is top notch. Has anyone given Mad Kush ago from Sannie?


NGR is great IMO. I've only placed one order, but everything went smooth and was delivered to my door in 4 days.


----------



## eyes (Jan 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Mr Greengenes. Here's the description on the site:
> 
> "A beautiful first release Kali Mist hit with a cross that the late Mr. Greengenes did using the V.I.S.C Burmese and his Cherry Bomb. I found one male from the beans he sent me and hit my Kali Mist female. The resulting plants were awesome but some hermi issues were present when they are stressed, so several females that didn't throw male flower were selected and then pollinated with a Kali Mist dominant male... these are F2"


sounds nice,man. sounds like you got your hands full with nice genes. im on the fence what to get anymore. just sitting on some ak47s and some biodiesel recommended by a member here..not to me personally but in the forum. like to get my hands on some sour diesel(the real deal) not sure who if anyone has any.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Re-stock of Dynasty at NGR.


Daaaaamn that lovin cup. Shishkaberry x Ms. U.

I've always wanted to try a shishka cross because I love making hash and Shishkaberry is a legendary hash making strain from what I've read. I believe Chimera and HoGG both have Shishka crosses available. Damn might have to snag all those to do a shishka cross crop.


----------



## eyes (Jan 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Daaaaamn that lovin cup. Shishkaberry x Ms. U.
> 
> I've always wanted to try a shishka cross because I love making hash and Shishkaberry is a legendary hash making strain from what I've read. I believe Chimera and HoGG both have Shishka crosses available. Damn might have to snag all those to do a shishka cross crop.


yeah,here shiskaberry was the shit. never had a chance to try it. probably a nice cross 4 sure.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2015)

Starting to fill in a bit at day 35. Gotta say, these are very nice plants to work with.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks great! I'm bout to drop some CCK beans in water I just need to get some solo cups!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Looks great! I'm bout to drop some CCK beans in water I just need to get some solo cups!


Nice! Hop right in here and post up some pics when you get rolling. I'll update with some shots of the Huckleberry x Spacequeen once they move to flower. Veg pics are pretty boring.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Daaaaamn that lovin cup. Shishkaberry x Ms. U.
> 
> I've always wanted to try a shishka cross because I love making hash and Shishkaberry is a legendary hash making strain from what I've read. I believe Chimera and HoGG both have Shishka crosses available. Damn might have to snag all those to do a shishka cross crop.


Shiska is a real fast strain too.


----------



## biscuitkid (Feb 6, 2015)

Bluniverse, smells of blueberry's rock solid more bud/leaf ratio, the high is very energetic, watched two older couple start dancing like they were in there 20's with a grin from ear to ear seen immediate joint pain relief for the wife has hip/leg pains there's photo in another post of the blunivere she did very well 4+ outdoor


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

Day 56 of 12/12, and 4 of the 6 ladies were chopped. The 2 bubba phenos and the 2 50/50 phenos came down today. The 2 Ms U phenos will get another week or so before their turn. 

Some random pics of the plants that were harvested today


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Day 56 of 12/12, and 4 of the 6 ladies were chopped. The 2 bubba phenos and the 2 50/50 phenos came down today. The 2 Ms U phenos will get another week or so before their turn.
> 
> Some random pics of the plants that were harvested today
> 
> View attachment 3351870 View attachment 3351872 View attachment 3351874 View attachment 3351876 View attachment 3351878 View attachment 3351879 View attachment 3351881 View attachment 3351882


$2.50 for a gallon of milk?! Damn near $6 here!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 15, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> $2.50 for a gallon of milk?! Damn near $6 here!


He must be close to the cows? Yeah its like 6 bucks here too! fuckin nuts.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Day 56 of 12/12, and 4 of the 6 ladies were chopped. The 2 bubba phenos and the 2 50/50 phenos came down today. The 2 Ms U phenos will get another week or so before their turn.
> 
> Some random pics of the plants that were harvested today
> 
> View attachment 3351870 View attachment 3351872 View attachment 3351874 View attachment 3351876 View attachment 3351878 View attachment 3351879 View attachment 3351881 View attachment 3351882


Plants look amazing though brother!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> $2.50 for a gallon of milk?! Damn near $6 here!


Ha! Clearly my buds left an impression on you.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2015)

Those look delicious st0w. Can't wait to see the Ms. U leaners.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like the Ms U imparts qualities in all the plants if those are the bubba leaners.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Those look delicious st0w. Can't wait to see the Ms. U leaners.





OGEvilgenius said:


> Looks like the Ms U imparts qualities in all the plants if those are the bubba leaners.


It sure does OG. I'm differentiating the phenos primarily by stature. The Ms U pair are substantially taller than the others. What they all have in common is scent and trichome coverage.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> $2.50 for a gallon of milk?! Damn near $6 here!


That's only with your Kroger card. And only white milk.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 17, 2015)

So it's too early to give a proper smoke report, but I snipped a nug from one of the Bubba dominant plants over the weekend and packed a bowl of it last night. Very impressed with it! It's an Indica buzz that is very motivating with no couch lock or come down.

After smoking it I went to the kitchen to forage for a snack. I took a look at the dishwasher that's been giving us problems and forgot all about the snack I had gone out there for. Instead I busted out the tools, took the dishwasher apart, found the source of the problem (the corner of a plate that had broken off and got jammed in the filter) and put the mofo back together.

This would not be noteworthy for most guys, but considering my normal protocol would be to pick up the phone and pay a handyman to come fix it.... this smoke could be considered life altering for me! 

I'll update the thread once the first 4 plants have dried and been sampled....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 17, 2015)

Gotta love that! Motivational and inspirational at the same time. 

So high you went in for a snack and came out with a fixed dishwasher.  I'm glad I've got some CCK underway.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 17, 2015)

One of the Ms U phenos coming down in a week or so.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 23, 2015)

The last two CCK came down this weekend at day 64 of 12/12. They probably could have used a few more days but Huckleberry Kush x Space Queen and Plushberry are ready for the flip.

Quick dried one of these for a sample. Very different from the Bubba dom pheno I tried last week. Way more sativa leaning.... had the heart thumpin pretty good for a while.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 23, 2015)

looking dank bro


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 23, 2015)

4 of the 6 have been cleaned up and jarred. The two more sativa dominant plants are still hanging.

Plant #9: the worst of the bunch. No real discernable smell or taste from it. Very few trichomes. Average in every way. This was the only plant of the bunch where the cut didn't root.... and Im OK with that.


Plant #8: The best of the bunch thus far. The shortest, lightest yielding, most bubba dom of them all. Very frosty, nice understated berry odor, with a great functional Indica buzz. This one is getting a second run for sure.
 

Plant #6: This one is pretty good. Good yield, good amount of trichomes, nice buzz.... but it's not as good as #8 in any way aside from yield. Plus it smells like cheese, which is fine, but not really what I was after. No second date for this gal.
 

Plant #4: Kinda tossed up on this one. It checks all of the boxes, but I'm not sure I like the smell. Best way to describe it would be kitchen spices. Nice in every other way though. Undecided on if I'll run a clone of this one again. I'll wait and see what comes of the last two


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 23, 2015)

So maybe a little premature to make this statement, but once again it looks like the breeder description is more about creative writing than about facts. I won't bother posting the description from their web page here, but they talk a lot about cherry, vanilla, and caramel when describing the phenos. I haven't picked up on even a hint of that from any of these so far. 

I'm not unhappy with the results. I'd say there are at least 2 phenos that will get another run, so that's a win in my book (especially considering the price of the pack). I guess I just expect there to be some semblance of accuracy when describing these strains, but more often than not its just fluff.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 23, 2015)

hahaha so true bro I guess people have a hell of imagination


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahaha so true bro I guess people have a hell of imagination


I expect that it's standard practice for some sellers to relabel old stock that never sold with new names and descriptions and discount the price.

Good to see that the chocolate _and _white milk are both on sale this week.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 23, 2015)

St0w! Great reporting and plants look great. Keep on keepin on!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 3, 2015)

Every plant is now jarred and been puffed on by myself and my patients. The consensus is that #5 is the favorite. Definitely the most sativa Ms U pheno of the 6 females. I spoke a little soon when I said that none of them had a cherry/vanilla smell. This one certainly does, and it happens to be the most potent too.

 

Up next is a freebie 3 pack of Huckleberry Kush x Spacequeen that was just flipped to flower the other day....


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2015)

Damn how did I miss this thread! Subbed up now. lol.


----------



## ActionHanks (Mar 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Up next is a freebie 3 pack of Huckleberry Kush x Spacequeen that was just flipped to flower the other day....


Very nice logs here Stow, I ran the HB Spacequeen along with a bunch of other NGR freebies in Dec. I got 3/3 males with the HB spacequeen, BUT they grew freakishly fast, and not just bc they were males, had a seed run going on so i saw how quickly other males were developing as well.

Saved some pollen bc the structure is very symmetrical/pretty as well. Verrrry interested to see a female


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 3, 2015)

You getting me more and more excited with each update st0w

My 6 CCK babies.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 3, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> You getting me more and more excited with each update st0w
> 
> My 6 CCK babies.


Those look nice and healthy D! Definitely a worthwhile strain to run. We'll see how they do from clone runs but I'm thinking #5 will find a spot in my regular rotation.

Tough to tell phenos apart where you're at but by week 3 of flower you'll know what you have.

Keep us posted....


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 6, 2015)

So St0w my friend, promo going on at Choice, thinking of pulling the trigger for Blue Magoo Bx2. 

I'm definitely going to buy some gooey as well but I was thinking of Dynasty being part of my order. 

What's your thoughts overall?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 6, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> So St0w my friend, promo going on at Choice, thinking of pulling the trigger for Blue Magoo Bx2.
> 
> I'm definitely going to buy some gooey as well but I was thinking of Dynasty being part of my order.
> 
> What's your thoughts overall?


Only did the one pack so far, but I am definitely pleased. I will keep the most sativa leaning one of the bunch to clone from, but honestly 5 of the 6 were nice, and even the worst one was respectable.

The Blue Magoo Bx looks fantastic. Not sure if you do the Facebook thing, but he has some really nice photos of his various strains.... and the Blue Magoo looks unreal.

This won't be the last Dynasty pack I run


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Only did the one pack so far, but I am definitely pleased. I will keep the most sativa leaning one of the bunch to clone from, but honestly 5 of the 6 were nice, and even the worst one was respectable.
> 
> The Blue Magoo Bx looks fantastic. Not sure if you do the Facebook thing, but he has some really nice photos of his various strains.... and the Blue Magoo looks unreal.
> 
> This won't be the last Dynasty pack I run


Good to hear my friend. I don't think pulling the trigger will be a bad idea. 

It's hard not to buy more Bodhi, but I'd love to check out some other highly regarded breeders and with both Gooey and Dynasty having some icing on the cake for an order, I figure why not?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 10, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Very nice logs here Stow, I ran the HB Spacequeen along with a bunch of other NGR freebies in Dec. I got 3/3 males with the HB spacequeen, BUT they grew freakishly fast, and not just bc they were males, had a seed run going on so i saw how quickly other males were developing as well.
> 
> Saved some pollen bc the structure is very symmetrical/pretty as well. Verrrry interested to see a female


One of the three Huckleberry x Space Queen ended up being female. I'll post up some pics once she starts forming bud sites...


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 10, 2015)

so out of my two last seeds of CCK, one didn't sprout but the other one just went to flower today. i wish i would have had the camera with me to take a picture of the _massive _root system she had--the biggest i've seen in a 1-gallon air-pot since i've been growing. nice white roots everywhere! i've got a cutting of her and will also take some more in a week. i'll post some pictures of her when she starts to flower.


----------



## Southerner (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone else running any Dynasty gear right now? I popped a 10 pack of Crater Lake V5, had a great germ rate like always with Dynasty. I recently ordered a pack of Lovin' Cup and Honey Badger Haze, but probably wont get to them for a while.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess I will join in, I have a half pack of CCK and an old pack of blue heron I have been itching to get running.... Think I will try to pop five of the blue heron and see how it goes. Some good stuff in this thread. Tossed some of the worst seedlings I have ever had, some kens kush that popped fine grew first set of leaves like normal and then pretty much just stopped growing.. Kinda bummed, time to move on.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 25, 2015)

CCK two weeks in flower yesterday i think:


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> One of the three Huckleberry x Space Queen ended up being female. I'll post up some pics once she starts forming bud sites...


how's she doing? pictures?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 31, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> how's she doing? pictures?


I popped too many beans and ran out of room in flower, so I fed the plants grown from seed to my worms and vegged out the clones I took from each plant and will be flowering those instead. I'll probably move those to flower this weekend. They look nice though. I'll post up some pics in a couple weeks....

Are you running anymore CCK?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm fucking loving the structure of the CCK's. They spread themselves out so nicely.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 31, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm fucking loving the structure of the CCK's. They spread themselves out so nicely.


I thought the same. Very nice plants.

I hope you get phenos from both sides to try. The Bubba phenos don't yield all that well, but it's really nice narcotic smoke. The Ms U phenos yield really well and have a real upbeat buzz to them. The one I kept around is a terrific plant. Everyone that has tried it loves it.

Can't wait to see what you find.....


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I popped too many beans and ran out of room in flower, so I fed the plants grown from seed to my worms and vegged out the clones I took from each plant and will be flowering those instead. I'll probably move those to flower this weekend. They look nice though. I'll post up some pics in a couple weeks....
> 
> Are you running anymore CCK?


cool. it is so easy to pop too many, isn't it! yeah, posted my CCK at two weeks in flower a few posts up...she hit three weeks yesterday and is a beast. i'm super stoked about how great she looks. have a few cuttings of her vegging now. i'll post up a picture here in a bit. she hasn't changed much from above, just added obviously some stretch and stuff.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 31, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> CCK two weeks in flower yesterday i think:
> View attachment 3380601


That's a beauty! Nice and healthy


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's a beauty! Nice and healthy


thank you very much! the structure on her is amazing. like @D_Urbmon said, she is spreading out very nicely. i wonder what she is leaning toward Ms U or Bubba-but looking forward to seeing how she smokes.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 8, 2015)

CCK four weeks flower:






(please note the sugar on the _fan _leaves)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> CCK four weeks flower:
> View attachment 3391078
> 
> View attachment 3391079
> ...


Looking great ucg!! How many you got going?

I took a few clones of my favorite CCK and they're a couple weeks away from flipping the lights...

 

Here's the lone Huckleberry Space Queen


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Looking great ucg!! How many you got going?
> 
> I took a few clones of my favorite CCK and they're a couple weeks away from flipping the lights...
> 
> ...


thanks! i only had two seeds left and one didn't sprout--luckily the other one was her! i have cuttings of her vegging right now, i plan on keeping her around. she's the biggest girl in the room too--spread out all nice.

your CCK clones look great! that HSQ looks very nice too. i've got one cut that almost didn't make it of the CCK; it is just starting to grow, but she looks so sad right now--can't wait until they start looking like that!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks! i only had two seeds left and one didn't sprout--luckily the other one was her! i have cuttings of her vegging right now, i plan on keeping her around. she's the biggest girl in the room too--spread out all nice.
> 
> your CCK clones look great! that HSQ looks very nice too. i've got one cut that almost didn't make it of the CCK; it is just starting to grow, but she looks so sad right now--can't wait until they start looking like that!


How's the stretch on your gal in flower? That was the most noticeable difference between the phenos I found. The Ms U leaners were twice as tall as the Bubba's. Whatever you have, it sure is frosty!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> How's the stretch on your gal in flower? That was the most noticeable difference between the phenos I found. The Ms U leaners were twice as tall as the Bubba's. Whatever you have, it sure is frosty!


i'm glad i didn't veg her longer or it would have really messed up the canopy i've got going on. must be leaning more toward the Ms U then but she is frosty, that's for sure.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i'm glad i didn't veg her longer or it would have really messed up the canopy i've got going on. must be leaning more toward the Ms U then but she is frosty, that's for sure.


That's good news IMO. They were all nice, but the Ms U was *really* nice. My patients all love it


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 16, 2015)

One of my CCK is fuuuuuuuuuuuuucked up. The only short and stubby one.

not sure if it's the led or if this girl is just a mag whore. Everyone else looks good but she is directly under the led.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> One of my CCK is fuuuuuuuuuuuuucked up. The only short and stubby one.
> 
> not sure if it's the led or if this girl is just a mag whore. Everyone else looks good but she is directly under the led.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. She's tacoing up on you. The garden looks nice though


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 16, 2015)

So that's mag deficiency for sure? I'm no expert in diagnosis but those "ribs" make me thing it's mag along with the timing (between week2-3). They paled off to a light green and eventually turned brown.

I have clones so next time I'll have to supplement some epsom salt.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> So that's mag deficiency for sure? I'm no expert in diagnosis but those "ribs" make me thing it's mag along with the timing (between week2-3). They paled off to a light green and eventually turned brown.
> 
> I have clones so next time I'll have to supplement some epsom salt.


I don't know D. I read all of the time on here about "magnesium whores" and I don't really buy it. Most any fertilizer brand should have sufficient levels of magnesium and sulfur (Epsom salts). While those two element's are important facilitators, large amounts aren't needed.

It won't hurt to try a drench and/or foliar with some Epsom salts. I'd start light (maybe 1 tsp per gallon of water) and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 16, 2015)

What could it be then if it's the only plant in the garden? They are in plain ol promix and fed the same thing, a modified lucas 8-14.


I've also heard something along the lines of LED spectrum causes them to use up more of certain nutrients..... who knows. I guess all I can try is to tune it next go around.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 16, 2015)

actually though it's not the only plant in the garden. That pic is a couple days old and a couple other plants are now starting to show this but very minimally in comparison. just checked on em


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> What could it be then if it's the only plant in the garden? They are in plain ol promix and fed the same thing, a modified lucas 8-14.
> 
> 
> I've also heard something along the lines of LED spectrum causes them to use up more of certain nutrients..... who knows. I guess all I can try is to tune it next go around.


Well, it might not be a coincidence that the only plant showing these symptoms is the one directly under the LED. Unlike HID's that scatter light in every direction, LED's focus the light directly downwards. Maybe it's too intense for that plant? I would start by moving that plant more to the perimeter of the footprint. Give it a week, and if you don't notice any difference try an Epsom salt foliar/drench. You might also try using an aloe vera foliar which has remedied some funky looking leaves for me in the past.

Whatever you do, don't take the shotgun approach. Try one thing at a time so that you know specifically what works for the next round of clones.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's good news IMO. They were all nice, but the Ms U was *really* nice. My patients all love it


your opinion is good enough for me-now i'm really looking forward to trying the smoke and glad i did keep some clones of her!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 22, 2015)

CCK finishing up six weeks:


----------



## Southerner (Apr 22, 2015)

Great lookin stuff undercover and st0w! 

Just an update on my Crater Lake's. I just bought a new house and move in a month, so I'm sorta in an awkward situation. My solution has been to slow down their growth by cutting off the MH and using just a single 80w hans panel. This thing is attempting to cover about 20 young plants so needless to say the slowdown has really worked. 

I plan to sex them in my current house and hopefully move only the best ladies under the cover of darkness to my new place. Of course my partner may not take too kindly to me setting up my flower room before my bedroom...

I'll post pics once I get settled before I flowering, I can already tell there's going to be a variety of interesting phenos. You guys keep postin your stuff so I can not be depressed about purposely slowing plants.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't know D. I read all of the time on here about "magnesium whores" and I don't really buy it. Most any fertilizer brand should have sufficient levels of magnesium and sulfur (Epsom salts). While those two element's are important facilitators, large amounts aren't needed.
> 
> It won't hurt to try a drench and/or foliar with some Epsom salts. I'd start light (maybe 1 tsp per gallon of water) and see if you notice a difference.


Under LEDs it changes dramatically. Especially the kind he appears to have. It ups Cal/mag requirements quite significantly due to excessive red spectrum, I found a pretty good scientific article about it on wiki (well cited) once but I forget the name of it off hand. Plants really don't like being grown under the most common type of LEDs in my opinion.

It's a real issue though.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 23, 2015)

The tacoing is probably from some heat. I know it was pretty warm in your area recently (my sister lives in the same province).


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 23, 2015)

Very prety plants from dynasty! Whats the best place to order these seeds from?


----------



## astronomikl (Apr 23, 2015)

You guys are making all the dynasty stuff look great!!! got me excited now about my grow, I have two miss universes, one after the stem rum smells like caramel sweetness, and the other smells berry. after cloning I got a girl and a boy.......gonna put up some pics once they flower more.....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 23, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> Very prety plants from dynasty! Whats the best place to order these seeds from?


Sannies and Cannazon are two good international sources. I believe he also retails through a few of the American seed banks. He might be on attitude too but I forget off hand.

His seeds will be by far the cheapest from Sannie.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Sannies and Cannazon are two good international sources. I believe he also retails through a few of the American seed banks. He might be on attitude too but I forget off hand.
> 
> His seeds will be by far the cheapest from Sannie.





CountChocula said:


> Very prety plants from dynasty! Whats the best place to order these seeds from?


Natures Green Remedies carries Dynasty if you live in 'merica. But, I agree with OGE. Sannies shop is the cheapest option.


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you guys! For some reason I cant give a like on your messages so I guess I have to typ out my like!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2015)

Lil update on the lone Huckleberry Spacequeen...

3 weeks flower today. Nice looking plant, but it's too early to tell much aside from it being a healthy, easy to grow gal that has doubled in height so far.

These pics were from a few days ago:


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 30, 2015)

I've got a DesTar x Huckleberry that I got from N.G.R Seeds.. first one I popped turned out to be a female 10 days into flower she's got some frost building up but I had my Led to close and she got some light bleaching as you can see in this pic. I also have a Blue universe going that is a male...I might get some pollen from it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2015)

dlftmyers said:


> I've got a DesTar x Huckleberry that I got from N.G.R Seeds.. first one I popped turned out to be a female 10 days into flower she's got some frost building up but I had my Led to close and she got some light bleaching as you can see in this picView attachment 3408450. I also have a Blue universe going that is a male...I might get some pollen from it


Damn that's frosty for only 10 days in!


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn that's frosty for only 10 days in!


I didn't really Veg her very long so she's really been in flower for about 14 days 10 days since I seen first signs of sex... She's in a small Hempy bucket


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 5, 2015)

Huckleberry Spacequeen at 4 weeks 12/12.

  

A few Plushberry's growing along side her.

 

One purple/pink pheno.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huckleberry Spacequeen at 4 weeks 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 3412006 View attachment 3412007
> 
> ...


looking great stow.


----------



## bloodstone (May 5, 2015)

Looking mighty fine. I wonder if professor p uses a different spacequeen than sub?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 5, 2015)

bloodstone said:


> Looking mighty fine. I wonder if professor p uses a different spacequeen than sub?


Same line different plants.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2015)

Here we go. This one not so pretty, but nice and frosty. Golfball style nugs? Short and squat. Bubba leaner?





And this one is completely different. Tall and stretched. Spear shaped buds. Ms. U leaner?


----------



## dlftmyers (May 6, 2015)

Huckleberry x DesTar


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 13, 2015)

Anyone notice the spiderbite v2 at Sannies. Huckleberry Spacequeen has been up there for a while too but fairly new.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone notice the spiderbite v2 at Sannies. Huckleberry Spacequeen has been up there for a while too but fairly new.


Yes, sounds good!

I think I'm gonna make a purchase at NGR and grab that Huckleberry x blue herron freebie.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 13, 2015)

I want to try and get an order in soon. 


The offerings over at NGR all sound so nice but man I'm such a cheap ass I just can't justify going there instead of Sannies. Wish they got the same drops


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I want to try and get an order in soon.
> 
> 
> The offerings over at NGR all sound so nice but man I'm such a cheap ass I just can't justify going there instead of Sannies. Wish they got the same drops


Premature to make any recomendations, but this Huckleberry Spacequeen is looking and smelling *really* nice! Very frosty, and it smells great at 5 weeks 12/12. I think I'll be picking up a pack or two of these from Sannies


----------



## undercovergrow (May 13, 2015)

i have been unable to look at an outlet lately with thinking of @OGEvilgenius so thanks for that


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 13, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i have been unable to look at an outlet lately with thinking of @OGEvilgenius so thanks for that


You're welcome, although I'm not sure what I did beyond mention sannies is dirt cheap


----------



## COGrown (May 13, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You're welcome, although I'm not sure what I did beyond mention sannies is dirt cheap


I'm shocked you don't get that joke.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 13, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I'm shocked you don't get that joke.


OH lol i see now.. outlet.. lol duh


----------



## natro.hydro (May 15, 2015)

Well I have now ordered my first pack of dynasty genetics. Almost couldnt decide between the blue magoo, salmon river og or caramel candy kish but ultimately went with caramel candy kush because I have seen and smoked it. Guy with it wont share so I am deteemined to get something better and give it to everyone except him, muhahaha.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I have now ordered my first pack of dynasty genetics. Almost couldnt decide between the blue magoo, salmon river og or caramel candy kish but ultimately went with caramel candy kush because I have seen and smoked it. Guy with it wont share so I am deteemined to get something better and give it to everyone except him, muhahaha.


That's awesome lol  I'm in a position where I don't know any other growers close to me or I would gladly give out cuts  

I need to find someone with a massive garden to hold onto all the neato things I find  Hopefully elections go well this year and these ridiculous laws change so I can feel safer holding onto more things.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> That's awesome lol  I'm in a position where I don't know any other growers close to me or I would gladly give out cuts
> 
> I need to find someone with a massive garden to hold onto all the neato things I find  Hopefully elections go well this year and these ridiculous laws change so I can feel safer holding onto more things.


I'm assuming Trudeau would be the guy that you want to see win?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm assuming Trudeau would be the guy that you want to see win?


AFAIK the Liberals are the only ones in favor of legalization.


Sadly though, I fear we'll just end up with heavy regulation and not actual legalization.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm assuming Trudeau would be the guy that you want to see win?


Yeah, that's most likely who I'm voting for. Unless he does something ridiculously stupid between now and then.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 15, 2015)

Their legalization plan is quite impressive though. Anyone ever read it? It's a couple years old but damn it's spot on. I read the whole thing about a year ago.

https://bc.liberal.ca/files/2013/01/DRAFT-Marijuana-Policy-Paper-Jan-13.pdf


also, I wish they'd stop fucking calling it marijuana and start calling it cannabis.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2015)

It's not just the legalization thing with me, I won't lie that does play a big part of it . He seems like he genuinely wants to find the best solutions to issues regardless of what party you're in. How long that lasts we'll see, but it would be nice to have a functioning government.

The Conservatives had to have set records for unconstitutional legislation, which really drives me nuts, so I'd even be happy if the NDP got in. After that green party chicks little tirade the other day I don't think they'll be a force for a long long time.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 15, 2015)

well said ^^


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> It's not just the legalization thing with me, I won't lie that does play a big part of it . He seems like he genuinely wants to find the best solutions to issues regardless of what party you're in. How long that lasts we'll see, but it would be nice to have a functioning government.
> 
> The Conservatives had to have set records for unconstitutional legislation, which really drives me nuts, so I'd even be happy if the NDP got in. After that green party chicks little tirade the other day I don't think they'll be a force for a long long time.


After living in the US for 25 years, I couldn't possibly be shocked with anything that goes on north of the border.

If they come up with a sensible law for marijuana I would consider moving back. I'm getting sick of the shenanigans down here.

Anyway, not trying to turn this in to the 38% Quantum Kush thread V2.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyway, not trying to turn this in to the 38% Quantum Kush thread V2.


I miss that thread 

And @TonightYou , where the hell has that guy been lately? I suppose no news is good news, just hopr all is well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I miss that thread
> 
> And @TonightYou , where the hell has that guy been lately? I suppose no news is good news, just hopr all is well.


I've texted back and forth with him a couple times. All is well as far as I know. He's been busy with work and I bieleve he's also running a business of his own on the side.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've texted back and forth with him a couple times. All is well as far as I know. He's been busy with work and I bieleve he's also running a business of his own on the side.


that's good to hear, was meaning to pm you and see if you'd heard from him.


----------



## TWS (May 15, 2015)

drizella scrog






Huckleberry phenol














Blue Heron


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2015)

Just sent him a text and he's well and he says that he misses all of you fuckers. lol

He's finishing up his thesis for his masters degree and is moving to a bigger house, so life sounds good for TY!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2015)

Really great looking plants btw @TWS !


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2015)

Huckleberry Spacequeen 6 weeks 12/12 today...

  

Couple Plushberry's


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 19, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah, that's most likely who I'm voting for. Unless he does something ridiculously stupid between now and then.


You mean like supporting C-51 one of the worst bills in Canadian history? He's never getting my vote. I don't care if he wants to legalize.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You mean like supporting C-51 one of the worst bills in Canadian history? He's never getting my vote. I don't care if he wants to legalize.


Apparently they are claiming to support the bill as to not face political attacks from the Cons over it... seems like a cop out we all seen how well Vic Toews "if you aren't in favor of this bill you're in favour of child rape" or whatever in the fuck that retard said. If they are afraid of conservative attack adds then they have already lost. 


I have faith that if they try and overstep their bounds the courts will knock them down fast.


----------



## abalonehx (May 27, 2015)

Anyone ever try the honey badger haze?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2015)

Oh baby. I'm obsessed with trichomes and I'm impressed! Glad I snagged a bunch of Dynasty beans last year including some Honey Badger Haze.  Going to be ordering more soon fo sho.

I FUX WIT DYNASTY!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Oh baby. I'm obsessed with trichomes and I'm impressed! Glad I snagged a bunch of Dynasty beans last year including some Honey Badger Haze.  Going to be ordering more soon fo sho.
> 
> I FUX WIT DYNASTY!
> 
> ...


Nice! Very nice!

That's the Honey Badger?


----------



## dlftmyers (May 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Oh baby. I'm obsessed with trichomes and I'm impressed! Glad I snagged a bunch of Dynasty beans last year including some Honey Badger Haze.  Going to be ordering more soon fo sho.
> 
> I FUX WIT DYNASTY!
> 
> ...


Beautiful buds...
Huckleberry x DesTar


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 29, 2015)

dlftmyers said:


> Beautiful buds...
> Huckleberry x DesTar
> View attachment 3429594


Beautiful!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! Very nice!
> 
> That's the Honey Badger?


Thanks guys! Forgot to mention that is the CCK. What I believe to be the Ms. U leaner?

Just wanted to mention I snagged up some of the Honey Badger Haze.


----------



## abalonehx (May 29, 2015)

Me too, got a pk. of the hbh during ngrs memorial day sale. Dynasty's cheapest offering
at $50 and sounds like some nice head candy.  Also got the 3 free super silver cough.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Me too, got a pk. of the hbh during ngrs memorial day sale. Dynasty's cheapest offering
> at $50 and sounds like some nice head candy.  Also got the 3 free super silver cough.


and Half that price at Sannie's Shop. 

The only problem is the whole lineup is never available at Sannie's.


Been eyeing up the Spiderbite V3 that appeared recently.


----------



## abalonehx (May 29, 2015)

This is true and where does sannies ship from? No customs for me.
Ordered from ngr sunday and got it wed. 
Also 20% off sale. And some Kosher Tangie x Docs og freebies, hell yea


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> This is true and where does sannies ship from? No customs for me.
> Ordered from ngr sunday and got it wed.
> Also 20% off sale. And some Kosher Tangie x Docs og freebies, hell yea


Bummer Sannie's ships from Netherlands.  



I would like to give NGR a try eventually, they have so many good selections. The Canada/USA border just sucks though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 29, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Me too, got a pk. of the hbh during ngrs memorial day sale. Dynasty's cheapest offering
> at $50 and sounds like some nice head candy.  Also got the 3 free super silver cough.


Right on. I got that freebie also with my Blue Magoo BX2 order. I kinda wanted the Blue Herron freebie but oh well.


----------



## dlftmyers (May 31, 2015)

Small popcorn bud from the Huckleberry x DesTar


----------



## dlftmyers (May 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks st0w
If she smokes nice she might be a keeper


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2015)

Huckleberry Space Queen coming down tmrw at day 58 12/12


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 1, 2015)

That looks killer st0w. Nice sized cola on that thing!


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 1, 2015)

@st0wandgrow That's a beautiful girl you got 
Dynasty genetics=


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> That looks killer st0w. Nice sized cola on that thing!





dlftmyers said:


> @st0wandgrow That's a beautiful girl you got
> Dynasty genetics=


Thanks fellas! Considering the tiny little pot I grew it in it looks like the yield will be nice!

Yes dlftmyers, I'm very impressed with Dynasty so far! Might have to soak those Blue Magoo beans sooner than I was planning...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 1, 2015)

I was looking at the caramel candy kush but ended up deciding to go for the cannaventure gsc mix which is gsc x three different males. But I got 18 beans to search through. I actually went to ngr to grab some GGG gear but everything I really cared for was sold out, and I wanted to take advantage of the sale. Had I remembered this thread I would have just scooped the caramel kush.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 1, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huckleberry Space Queen coming down tmrw at day 58 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3431889 View attachment 3431890


wow actual weed on that ... not just tiny larf ... hell yea stow ... might hold on 2 that


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 13, 2015)

Took a few more pictures of the CCK flowers and made some ice water hash with the trim and some flowers. I couldn't resist all those extra heads.  Hash was still wet-ish when I snapped pics.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 13, 2015)

Anyone run the blue heron v2 yet?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 18, 2015)

Huckleberry x Des*Tar small popcorn bud 8 weeks


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Took a few more pictures of the CCK flowers and made some ice water hash with the trim and some flowers. I couldn't resist all those extra heads.  Hash was still wet-ish when I snapped pics.
> 
> View attachment 3439411
> 
> ...





dlftmyers said:


> Huckleberry x Des*Tar small popcorn bud 8 weeksView attachment 3442686


Damn, great job fellas!


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 20, 2015)

@st0wandgrow Thanks she's getting the chop tomorrow...


----------



## anzohaze (Jun 21, 2015)

dlftmyers said:


> @st0wandgrow Thanks she's getting the chop tomorrow...
> View attachment 3444256


What strain was that and howith was the yield


----------



## anzohaze (Jun 21, 2015)

I just ordered salmon river og, and loving cup. Will he running This winter. Anyone have any tips, tricks, or what not to do for these strains..... thanks in advance


----------



## eyes (Jun 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huckleberry Space Queen coming down tmrw at day 58 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3431889 View attachment 3431890


very nice buds you got there.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 21, 2015)

@anzohaze It's Huckleberry x Des*Tar
Haven't weighed it yet


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone familiar with how Dynasty prices are set?
Just curious what's up with the price differences among their strains. 

Why can I get a 10 pack of Caramel Cough for 40 but a 10 pack of Salmon River OG is 80? Is there something I should be aware of with the cheaper packs?

Thanks


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 23, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Anyone familiar with how Dynasty prices are set?
> Just curious what's up with the price differences among their strains.
> 
> Why can I get a 10 pack of Caramel Cough for 40 but a 10 pack of Salmon River OG is 80? Is there something I should be aware of with the cheaper packs?
> ...


Good question. From what I can gather the more expensive strains use parent plants that he has spent more time working. The two strains I have grown are both less expensive varieties, and they were excellent so I wouldn't let the price disuade you from trying them.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 23, 2015)

^there is some info pertaining to this on the Open Grow forums


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^there is some info pertaining to this on the Open Grow forums


Do you have a link to that st0w? im browsin over there atm but can't seem to easily find it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 23, 2015)

nm found it. Basically what you said haha.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good question. From what I can gather the more expensive strains use parent plants that he has spent more time working. The two strains I have grown are both less expensive varieties, and they were excellent so I wouldn't let the price disuade you from trying them.


Thanks Stow, I plan on trying them out along with La Plata once the NGR site is fully functional again. I'm going to start with one of their strains between 40-65. I'm leaning towards Lovin' Cup so far


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 23, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks Stow, I plan on trying them out along with La Plata once the NGR site is fully functional again. I'm going to start with one of their strains between 40-65. I'm leaning towards Lovin' Cup so far


Lovin cup looks great! I don't know if you do Facebook, but if you go on the Dynasty Genetics FB page he's got some amazing photos of Lovin Cup and his other gear.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lovin cup looks great! I don't know if you do Facebook, but if you go on the Dynasty Genetics FB page he's got some amazing photos of Lovin Cup and his other gear.


I don't do the whole social media thing, I'm a little paranoid about it and growing lol but I did find their Facebook page and saw some Lovin' Cup macro shots.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 23, 2015)

I agree, Professor P has the best photographs you'll see. 

You can also view some macros via instagram and you don't even need an account.


https://instagram.com/dynastygenetics/


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 24, 2015)

The CCK 90u sure makes some lovely rosin. Can you see me?


----------



## kona gold (Jun 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right on. I got that freebie also with my Blue Magoo BX2 order. I kinda wanted the Blue Herron freebie but oh well.


I wasn't that stoked with the blue magoo. I had high hopes for this one, but just not what I was looking for. Super frosty bush, but the smell n taste were not that good. Kinda flowery fruity and spicy. Just not a great flavor, and smoked a little harsh. The high was kinda medium, with relaxing and euphoria from the blue side. Only be grade smoke. I tried 2, and were both similar.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 2, 2015)

CCK Round 2.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 2, 2015)

Lookin nice Durb! Is that under an LED or is she just purp?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers st0w. It's kind of in the middle between a LED and a Metal halide. One of my HPS bulbs died so I have a MH in there temporary.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 4, 2015)

I recently got clones of Oregon huckleberry and carmel candy kane.... I could be talking out of my ass since I got them as clones but I believe both are dynasty, anyone here have experience with then


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> I recently got clones of Oregon huckleberry and carmel candy kane.... I could be talking out of my ass since I got them as clones but I believe both are dynasty, anyone here have experience with then


Oregon Huckleberry is a Dynasty strain. Not sure about the other one. It could be Caramel Candy Kush crossed to Eskobars Lady Cane male??


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 4, 2015)

Picked up a pack of the CCK and from the looks of things, I won't be disappointed! I was wanting to pick up some salmon river but they were out of stock.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 4, 2015)

Nope, it's kush, I was wrong on the name... Are they both legit? I'm hoping for some grade a+ keepers...never grown dynasty. I'm pretty sure they are selected from a pack or two and they come from someone with a warehouse so I assume they wouldn't hold onto anything less than grade a. Honestly the carmel candy kush pics on this thread look nice and frosty but I prefer denser fuller buds, so that's what I'm hoping for... Thanks for any info


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> Nope, it's kush, I was wrong on the name... Are they both legit? I'm hoping for some grade a+ keepers...never grown dynasty. I'm pretty sure they are selected from a pack or two and they come from someone with a warehouse so I assume they wouldn't hold onto anything less than grade a. Honestly the carmel candy kush pics on this thread look nice and frosty but I prefer denser fuller buds, so that's what I'm hoping for... Thanks for any info


I believe that the Oregon Huckleberry is the one that Profesor P thinks is the same strain as Pre 98 Bubba Kush. The Caramel Candy Kush is a Bubba Kush cross as well. So, depending on the selection of the CCK by whomever you got it from, you could end up with two very Bubba Kush dominate strains. If so, be prepared for a small plant, low yield, slow in veg.... but nice smoke.

Personally I preferred the Ms Universe phenos myself, but they were all good.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 17, 2015)

More CCK photos. got some nice coloring this time around. Took em to 9 weeks instead of 8 like last time.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 17, 2015)

awesome photos !!!!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 17, 2015)

if you check out thedankteam ... the dynasty section lists cck as oregon afghani x mrs universe.

i always thought it was bubba.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> if you check out thedankteam ... the dynasty section lists cck as oregon afghani x mrs universe.
> 
> i always thought it was bubba.


I read a thread on opengrow where Professor P talks about his belief that Oregon afgahni and Bubba Kush are the exact same plant. You're right though, it was listed as a Ms U bubba Kush cross before.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 17, 2015)

i saw the rev (KOS) note somthing similar recently.

the relationship/similarities of afghan to chemdawg.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i saw the rev (KOS) note somthing similar recently.
> 
> the relationship/similarities of afghan to chemdawg.


After having grown quite a few chem family crosses, I would bet dollars to doughnuts that the original chem cross was a mexican sativa crossed with an afghani or similar indica. It outcrosses like something with those genetics, and the different chem cuts grow like mexi sativas with varying range of indica influence in the bud structure and flowering time. That's my two cents, anyways. And I think there's some other people out there who would agree.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 17, 2015)

Cheers dudes! Very interesting. Thanks for the info. I wonder if they are in fact the same strain and which one got re-named and which is the original. The name Oregon Afghani makes me believe that might be the original.


I would have had no clue. :O


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huckleberry Spacequeen at 4 weeks 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 3412006 View attachment 3412007
> 
> ...


Ha nice coloring.i started in page 1 so im up to date with ya.I just planted10 Oregon huckelberries and 10 pineapple fields as well as a free kali Snapple x ssh f3.Looks like your going to get some fatty colas.Stoked to find this thread and i'll be sharing as things come along.cheers


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> drizella scrog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh so nice.hope I get color in my Oregon hucks and the pineapple fields.


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huckleberry Space Queen coming down tmrw at day 58 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3431889 View attachment 3431890


holy budjesus!!!!!wow


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 6, 2015)

but that moose and lobsta is a calling.....but my ol lady sais I need to wait on the $80 chaching til my current room is finished...hope she still available.looks like another wonderous cross.think my Bodhi goji and lemon penetration are getting a run for their nuggey.HA!!! anyone have some finished pics of the pineapple fields or Oregon huckleberry???


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 6, 2015)

fuck it.moose and lobsta inbound.man this is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaddicting....and fun what the hell.Dynasty you own me.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Aug 6, 2015)

why are his seeds alot cheaper on sannies website,compared to the attitudes website.$24.55 on sannies.and $71.88 to $87.51 on the attitude.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 6, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Ha nice coloring.i started in page 1 so im up to date with ya.I just planted10 Oregon huckelberries and 10 pineapple fields as well as a free kali Snapple x ssh f3.Looks like your going to get some fatty colas.Stoked to find this thread and i'll be sharing as things come along.cheers


Nice! That Pineapple Fields has been on my radar for a while. Post up some pics here once things get rolling....


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! That Pineapple Fields has been on my radar for a while. Post up some pics here once things get rolling....


Yeah with the 4 phenol hunt I just wanna get that supre smell and some size. Im still dialing in my nutes,but so far im pretty happy with what im running now,Advanced sensi grow/bloom and alternating w/tiger bloom,beastie bloomz,cha ching and big bud.
thanks for starting this thread,its given me a good idea of what to expect if things go right.especially your huckleberry space queen!!!!!!!!man,just monolithic.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 6, 2015)

gaggin to get my platinum huckleberry cookies poppin, though they will be crossed with GDP and probly be a few yrs before final results can be grown out, fricken patience game this for sure


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 7, 2015)

whats this patience you speak of?all I know is these genetics are just insane somehow coming outta Michigan....which is odd...but the mail time is soooo cool against the European 2-3 week stressful as hell crap.NGR is such a great way to go but a bit more expensive than sannies.just got a ghost og pie x animal cookies freebie...but a kali Snapple ssh f3 from dynasty...weeeee


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 7, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> whats this patience you speak of?all I know is these genetics are just insane somehow coming outta Michigan....which is odd...but the mail time is soooo cool against the European 2-3 week stressful as hell crap.NGR is such a great way to go but a bit more expensive than sannies.just got a ghost og pie x animal cookies freebie...but a kali Snapple ssh f3 from dynasty...weeeee


ahhhh...its not the speed of delivery im whinging about, man im grateful to have these genetics, its just my stoneage grow methods using natural season cycles compared to the indoor peeps who can perpetual harvest, no electricity where i am, it will take yrs to get my final outcomes of my crosses, but im happy as & got other stuff to play with meantime like prepping for the next 3mths


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 7, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> ahhhh...its not the speed of delivery im whinging about, man im grateful to have these genetics, its just my stoneage grow methods using natural season cycles compared to the indoor peeps who can perpetual harvest, no electricity where i am, it will take yrs to get my final outcomes of my crosses, but im happy as & got other stuff to play with meantime like prepping for the next 3mths


ah yes .in da sticks.well hope all goes well and yer not in the flyable zones.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 7, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> ah yes .in da sticks.well hope all goes well and yer not in the flyable zones.


you hit the nail on the head with the no flyable zones, theres no spotter aircraft in my area at all, so a person can go that bit harder in numbers, i could not go back to growing under the zones which are monitored again, just too much stress, paramilitary fuzz abseiling outta deluxe choppers then locking the growers up then reselling it all a month later..their cheeky that lot


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 7, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> you hit the nail on the head with the no flyable zones, theres no spotter aircraft in my area at all, so a person can go that bit harder in numbers, i could not go back to growing under the zones which are monitored again, just too much stress, paramilitary fuzz abseiling outta deluxe choppers then locking the growers up then reselling it all a month later..their cheeky that lot


yeah I know a few boys up north that lost everything.c.a.m.p.They pulled 60 purple lightning 1 week from harvy.I was growing along the stream in Petaluma...mpwed the whole creek and left me one quarter pounder with a camp biz card stapelled to the stock.The plants were all 12 feet tall and 6 ft wide and purple all the way through.fuck camp and their evil shit.im looking for property in Montana.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2015)

Huckleberry x DesTar


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> 4 of the 6 have been cleaned up and jarred. The two more sativa dominant plants are still hanging.
> 
> Plant #9: the worst of the bunch. No real discernable smell or taste from it. Very few trichomes. Average in every way. This was the only plant of the bunch where the cut didn't root.... and Im OK with that.
> View attachment 3357718
> ...


Were these all cck?I got bluniverse,blue heron,cck and moose and lobsta on deck.hopefully you have some more pics later in this thread.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Aug 13, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Were these all cck?I got bluniverse,blue heron,cck and moose and lobsta on deck.hopefully you have some more pics later in this thread.


I have a blue heron a couple weeks into flower....... Not much to see yet. It's short and streched very little has a slight coffee/berry smell so far. I also have another blue heron seedling that is growing great and showing a little color already.


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 13, 2015)

VirtualHerd said:


> I have a blue heron a couple weeks into flower....... Not much to see yet. It's short and streched very little has a slight coffee/berry smell so far. I also have another blue heron seedling that is growing great and showing a little color already.


its turning purple already?Wow.I just started 5 seeds of bluniverse tonight.Going to save the blue heron,moose and lobsta and cck for the new year since I m working sooooo many strains...see if I can find a nice girly in this first 5 of 12.post some pics.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Were these all cck?I got bluniverse,blue heron,cck and moose and lobsta on deck.hopefully you have some more pics later in this thread.


Yes. I posted a few pics of the Huckleberry Spacequeen somewhere in the thread as well. That's the only 2 Dynasty strains I've run so far...


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yes. I posted a few pics of the Huckleberry Spacequeen somewhere in the thread as well. That's the only 2 Dynasty strains I've run so far...


are you mixing your own soils?im attempting my first partial mix adding bone,blood,feather meal and bat guano and some mykkos micros.I've seen some threads of buds that are ridiculous with homemade soils.Have you tried subcools mix?


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 14, 2015)

goto breeder bay and sign up if you haven't already to checkout this thread on the pineapple fields.fucking ridiculous seriously.

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/dynasty-seeds/201362791-pineapple-fields-bloom.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> are you mixing your own soils?im attempting my first partial mix adding bone,blood,feather meal and bat guano and some mykkos micros.I've seen some threads of buds that are ridiculous with homemade soils.Have you tried subcools mix?


Yezzir. I've been making my own organic soil for a couple years + now. Subcools recipe works just fine, but it has way too much shit in it IMO. Right now I'm testing out some soil that is made mostly of stuff from my back yard. Leaf mold, worm poop, etc. The plants seem to dig it.


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 14, 2015)

Do you think those things im adding will allow me to go light on feedings?Im using AN sensi grow and bloom with alternating tiger bloom and big bud.i'd like to get to the point of just watering..I need to add worm castings to the list.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Do you think those things im adding will allow me to go light on feedings?Im using AN sensi grow and bloom with alternating tiger bloom and big bud.i'd like to get to the point of just watering..I need to add worm castings to the list.


I generally stick with the following:

Base:
- 1/3 worm castings
- 1/3 aeration bits (pumice, rice hulls, perlite, lava rock, etc)
- 1/3 peat/coco coir/leaf mold

To each cubic foot of base I add 1/2 cup each of the following:
- Kelp meal
- Alfalfa meal
- Crab shell meal
- Neem seed meal

I also add 2-3 cups per cf of minerals (rock fines, azomite, green sand, gypsum, etc)

If you're using a peat base, you will want to add some calcium carbonate to offset the acidity of the peat at 1/2 cup per cf. I prefer oyster shell flour, but dolomite lime will suffice.

Wet that down with a compost tea, leave it sit for 30-60 days, and plug your plant right in there. Most strains are fine with just plain water right to the finish line, but some strains require a top dress or nutrient tea mid way through flower.


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I generally stick with the following:
> 
> Base:
> - 1/3 worm castings
> ...


Right on man,this is the direction I need to be going if I ever wanna get the monster buds.Tired of these mediocre thumbsized buds ARGH!!!Preciate it.How important is the sitting period?Because im bout to do another run.so far I have blood,bone,feather meals and bat guano to add to my soil.Are those good,would you recommend those and if not what subtitutes would you use?I know I need to get the alfalfa,ive seen what that stuf does in that other thread.oh and what does the neem seed do?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Right on man,this is the direction I need to be going if I ever wanna get the monster buds.Tired of these mediocre thumbsized buds ARGH!!!Preciate it.How important is the sitting period?Because im bout to do another run.so far I have blood,bone,feather meals and bat guano to add to my soil.Are those good,would you recommend those and if not what subtitutes would you use?I know I need to get the alfalfa,ive seen what that stuf does in that other thread.oh and what does the neem seed do?



You have to let the soil sit. The microbes in the worm castings/compost need time to break down the organic inputs so that they are plant available. During this process the soil will heat up while ammonia disipates, and this can burn the plants roots. I don't use blood meal or bone meal, just a personal preference, but it will work fine. Use caution with the blood meal as it is quite soluble and is capable of burning the plant.

If yield is your goal, I'd consider DWC or some other form of hydroponics. It's really difficult to replicate the amount of food and oxygen that hydro brings in a soil based medium.

edit: Neem seed meal is a source of NPK and also doubles a pest deterrent. The biggest plus of using an organic soil IMO is how well it stimulates the plants auto immune response. Bugs avoid my plants like the plague.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

@st0wandgrow i started using the crab shell meal as you suggested and like the results. your soil is very similar to mine except i haven't put out the money for neem seed meal yet. recently upped the ingredients on a batch and the girls didn't like it so going back to smaller doses like before, but the crab shell meal was a good suggestion. thanks!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 14, 2015)

shit i bought a pound of flax seeds and now use them as cover/companion plants........try it sometime.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> shit i bought a pound of flax seeds and now use them as cover/companion plants........try it sometime.


is that as a replacement for the neem seed?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 14, 2015)

those fuckers are sooo damn strong they rooted into the carpet!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> is that as a replacement for the neem seed?


Kinda ive been really trying experimenting with different things and christ sakes guys and gals look what i was given as a base model for my organic recipe's lmao talk about putting a shit ton of pricey stuff in there...

But when it comes to stow and goes descriptions of this gear......well im yer hucklberry!


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

yeah i started using @st0wandgrow simple recipe (minus the neem seed meal, which i do need to just spend the money on) several grows back and it's affordable and it works. there's something else i'm using that he told me to use...i'll have to go check but i add it to the watering every so often and that has helped too. i really like the simple.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 14, 2015)

I hear that! I need to get down on a recipe like this also.

Is the soil re-usable or just one time use?


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 14, 2015)

All I know is after spending a ton of money on different nutrients and seeing what people are getting out of these soil mixes I lose sleep thinking how lazy ive been .


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3479261 those fuckers are sooo damn strong they rooted into the carpet!View attachment 3479262


Holy shit! They grew right through the carpet?!?! Haha




D_Urbmon said:


> I hear that! I need to get down on a recipe like this also.
> 
> Is the soil re-usable or just one time use?


For sure. I usually use my soil 3-4 runs. Just dump it out, re-amend, mix a lil fresh soil in there and you're good to go. Some guys leave it right in the container (roots and all) and just plug a new clone right in but I didn't have much luck doing that for some reason.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

when i was fighting the gnat issue, i stopped re-using it but since that issue has been resolved, i also use it again for a few runs as well and then find a spot in my flower garden or yard to get rid of it. i have a container that i dump it into and when it gets to a certain fill level, i amend the soil again, mix it up, let it sit again and then use it. it just sits in the garage. after four or five runs it gets too much like compact soil to really use it in my experience, but that's HF soil.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> when i was fighting the gnat issue, i stopped re-using it but since that issue has been resolved, i also use it again for a few runs as well and then find a spot in my flower garden or yard to get rid of it. i have a container that i dump it into and when it gets to a certain fill level, i amend the soil again, mix it up, let it sit again and then use it. it just sits in the garage. after four or five runs it gets too much like compact soil to really use it in my experience, but that's HF soil.


That's what I've found too ucg. It loses its structure after so long and I think it deprives the roots of oxygen. I'm finding coco coir and leaf mold better in that regard... plus the leaf mold is free, and full of fungi!

Edit: have you tried inoculating your soil with BTI bits for the fungus gnats?


----------



## greentipz (Aug 14, 2015)

what i see in the majority of these crosses is SuperSilverhaze F4


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 14, 2015)

i wish prof p was still selling those ssh beans.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's what I've found too ucg. It loses its structure after so long and I think it deprives the roots of oxygen. I'm finding coco coir and leaf mold better in that regard... plus the leaf mold is free, and full of fungi!
> 
> Edit: have you tried inoculating your soil with BTI bits for the fungus gnats?


yes, i've started using it in the soil i cook and really paying attention to each girl individually instead of watering everyone because i'm in there has helped A LOT


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's what I've found too ucg. It loses its structure after so long and I think it deprives the roots of oxygen. I'm finding coco coir and leaf mold better in that regard... plus the leaf mold is free, and full of fungi!
> 
> Edit: have you tried inoculating your soil with BTI bits for the fungus gnats?


whats the BTI?I've been using the H2O2 Liquid Oxygen is composed of 34% Hydrogen Peroxide.


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 14, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i wish prof p was still selling those ssh beans.


he's giving away the kali ssh crosses as freebies at NGR.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> whats the BTI?I've been using the H2O2 Liquid Oxygen is composed of 34% Hydrogen Peroxide.


Home Depot lowes etc carries it.

http://www.gardenersedge.com/quick-kill-mosquito-larvacide-36oz-container/p/vp-qk/?kc=geshop15n&mkwid=sby8FEpr9|dm&pcrid=60345002336&pkw=&pmt=&plc=&kc=&gclid=CKaAgp74qccCFdAXHwoda0oHSA

http://www.gardenersedge.com/quick-kill-mosquito-larvacide-36oz-container/p/vp-qk/?kc=geshop15n&mkwid=sby8FEpr9|dm&pcrid=60345002336&pkw=&pmt=&plc=&kc=&gclid=CKaAgp74qccCFdAXHwoda0oHSA


----------



## greentipz (Aug 16, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i wish prof p was still selling those ssh beans.


SuperSilverPurple....(Dynasty SSH f4. X. Kens gdp)


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

i only remember seeing those beans on dank bidz before it was dank bidz.

ssh f4 was 8 to 9 weeks i think.
should have grabbed a pack.... they were like $40.

great deal from a trusted seed maker.
buy seeds from prof p before mr nice any day.


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 16, 2015)

i need to dig into those ssh beans...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 16, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> i need to dig into those ssh beans...


Is that just SSH, or is it a cross? I got a freebie from NGR that's SSH x The Cough (NL5 x Haze I think).


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 16, 2015)

ssh f3 n f4's......did you grab any oregon huckleberry? pro p sent me a few of em with a couple other v2's


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 16, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> ssh f3 n f4's......did you grab any oregon huckleberry? pro p sent me a few of em with a couple other v2's


I don't have any pure Oregon Huckleberry. I have a pack of Blue Magoo BX2 and a female clone from a freebie pack of Huckleberry Spacequeen that I think both have that Oregon Huckleberry in the lineage somewhere...?

The Huckleberry Spacequeen is really nice! Only one female from a 3 pack, and it turned out great! Makes me think that there would be some real gems in a 10 pack


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 16, 2015)

i wish i had room to crack everything....if i find anything interesting when i get to em, i'll let ya know


----------



## greentipz (Aug 16, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i only remember seeing those beans on dank bidz before it was dank bidz.
> 
> ssh f4 was 8 to 9 weeks i think.
> should have grabbed a pack.... they were like $40.
> ...


Yep, back on breedbay... $40...... Price and I grew those out then the crosses with it started coming.
The SuperSilverPurple turned out excellent. pretty sure he uses it for the basis of most of his crosses.


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 6, 2015)

Great thread st0wandgrow!!!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 6, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Great thread st0wandgrow!!!


I just pulled down some pineapple fields sativa pheno. She stretched like crazy but put out some dank sativa nugs. I post some pictures when it's dry.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 6, 2015)

made some more full melt dry sift from the caramel candy kush. This strain has top notch resin profile for sifting.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 6, 2015)

the CCK , she have red-ish stems?

or is it me... im thinking could be p/k issue.

@stowandgrow


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 6, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> made some more full melt dry sift from the caramel candy kush. This strain has top notch resin profile for sifting.
> 
> View attachment 3494609


very very nice man! looks like sand.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> made some more full melt dry sift from the caramel candy kush. This strain has top notch resin profile for sifting.
> 
> View attachment 3494609


That is nice! Makes me want to bust out a beach towel and the water wings. 




professor KIND said:


> the CCK , she have red-ish stems?
> 
> or is it me... im thinking could be p/k issue.
> 
> @stowandgrow


Hmmm. I'll have to take a peek when the lights come on. Can't say I've really noticed that before, but I'm usually baked by the time the lights come on at night, so...


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 7, 2015)

i started w/ a 20/20/20 ...should bring back the color.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i started w/ a 20/20/20 ...should bring back the color.


I'm really unable to diagnose any NPK issues using an amended soil. Tough to tinker with it, and most anything I add to the soil is very slow to break down. This strain seems to like my soil though, which isn't too hot, so maybe they prefer a lower ppm for feedings? 

Wish I could offer better advice


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 7, 2015)

no no. its good.

i work differently.
there's an issue. i see it.
went down to peep one i have in flower looking sexy.

im ususally under 500ppm with everything.
need to introduce some cal/p/k to bring back the proper color.

since i did transplants, its easier to feed them all the same thing.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. Every grower should own a set of screens!




IIRC I did have some purpling on the stems and petioles on my CCK but who knows it could have been a deficiency.


----------



## greentipz (Sep 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i only remember seeing those beans on dank bidz before it was dank bidz.
> 
> ssh f4 was 8 to 9 weeks i think.
> should have grabbed a pack.... they were like $40.
> ...


your exactly right 40 bucks, it was a steal


----------



## greentipz (Sep 17, 2015)

hey guys, this plant is 
(ssh f4 x gdp) xgdp) x atw and its full of seed. not sure what the trainwreck will bring to it,
hopefully some very nice plants will ensue. brim tks for your support over at the farm, thank you for being my friend. send me a pm
over there and i'll try to get you some. best Tipz


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 17, 2015)

Ya


greentipz said:


> View attachment 3501838 hey guys, this plant is
> (ssh f4 x gdp) xgdp) x atw and its full of seed. not sure what the trainwreck will bring to it,
> hopefully some very nice plants will ensue. brim tks for your support over at the farm, thank you for being my friend. send me a pm
> over there and i'll try to get you some. best Tipz


. The t


greentipz said:


> View attachment 3501838 hey guys, this plant is
> (ssh f4 x gdp) xgdp) x atw and its full of seed. not sure what the trainwreck will bring to it,
> hopefully some very nice plants will ensue. brim tks for your support over at the farm, thank you for being my friend. send me a pm
> over there and i'll try to get you some. best Tipz


The Tw will help it finish quick if it already doesn't and will def add lemon to the smell that the strain already has.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 25, 2015)

dlftmyers said:


> @st0wandgrow Thanks she's getting the chop tomorrow...
> View attachment 3444256


fuck...
just got ordered the huckleberry des star a couple days ago, and JUST saw this...
Wow... damn good job brother.
@ Serial_Stoner415
(we are splitting a bag of seeds)... may wanna check this pic out dude.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

just cracked some mt hood huckleberry f2s....looking like 11 of 12 coming thru ...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I generally stick with the following:
> 
> Base:
> - 1/3 worm castings
> ...


almost the exact recipe i got, cept switch the neem seed for insect frass. same concept tho. did you notice it get kinda muddy with alot of the minerals mixed in? i was adding oyster shell, gysum, and a buildasoil mineral mix. cut those out and went to lime and epsoms and its not so thick. gonna slowly add some back and see if it was this shitty compost...


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Sep 25, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> fuck...
> just got ordered the huckleberry des star a couple days ago, and JUST saw this...
> Wow... damn good job brother.
> @ Serial_Stoner415
> (we are splitting a bag of seeds)... may wanna check this pic out dude.


That's the HDS?


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 25, 2015)

greentipz said:


> View attachment 3501838 hey guys, this plant is
> (ssh f4 x gdp) xgdp) x atw and its full of seed. not sure what the trainwreck will bring to it,
> hopefully some very nice plants will ensue. brim tks for your support over at the farm, thank you for being my friend. send me a pm
> over there and i'll try to get you some. best Tipz


thanks tipz!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 25, 2015)

Serial_Stoner415 said:


> That's the HDS?


yea, i know, i was shocked...
Professor P/sannie seeds needs to use @dlftmyers grow pics...


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Sep 25, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> yea, i know, i was shocked...
> Professor P/sannie seeds needs to use @dlftmyers grow pics...


Wonder which pheno that was? Does anyone know?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 25, 2015)

Serial_Stoner415 said:


> Wonder which pheno that was? Does anyone know?


shit man, i don't have a problem dating Scarlett Johansen's sister...
If ya follow me


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 25, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> fuck...
> just got ordered the huckleberry des star a couple days ago, and JUST saw this...
> Wow... damn good job brother.
> @ Serial_Stoner415
> (we are splitting a bag of seeds)... may wanna check this pic out dude.


Thanks..I think next time I'm going to run a sog with her
Got my seeds from NGR
I'm not sure what pheno it is


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 25, 2015)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks..I think next time I'm going to run a sog with her
> Got my seeds from NGR
> I'm not sure what pheno it is


seriously brother, i was looking alllll over opengrow to find pics, and theres nothing.
You may want to email him and see if he want your pics..
may even get some discount or freebies or whatever.
But even if you get nothing, you should be proud of that lil lady and show her off.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 25, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> seriously brother, i was looking alllll over opengrow to find pics, and theres nothing.
> You may want to email him and see if he want your pics..
> may even get some discount or freebies or whatever.
> But even if you get nothing, you should be proud of that lil lady and show her off.


Thanks again and I might just do that


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Sep 26, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> shit man, i don't have a problem dating Scarlett Johansen's sister...
> If ya follow me


Lol isn't that that truth lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2015)

most of those mt hood muckleberry were mutant/runts. im gonna end with 4 or 5 good seedlings...


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 7, 2015)

BUMP. New to Dynasty here, I saw mention of Moose and Lobsta a couple pages back, anyone got any grow action to share? Would love to see more of her. (only got one small teaser from the breeder)


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 9, 2015)

here is a pic of my outdoor madberry, it is my non-keeper pheno, but I gotta say the nugs on this lady are friggin rock hard.
The keeper pheno I kept is a bit frostier though
It was grown in my soil mix with just water it's whole life.
Coulda probably topdressed with a lil alfalfa meal or something, but it was on top of our mountain, it's HARD to keep up with the sun out there...
Still will get some good weight off it, especially considering it was my non-keeper, and therefore not really babied like I do my regulars


----------



## beardietree (Oct 13, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> Very prety plants from dynasty! Whats the best place to order these seeds from?


james bean compay has dynasty also in the U.S.


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 15, 2015)

James Bean Company was excellent for me. Got 11 Dynasty Huckleberry Kush and 10 TGA agent orange. 5 alphakronik mad hatters came along for the ride. Original sealed packaging on all. Popped all and got 26/26 seedlings. Got some nice stickers as well. Love the safety of avoiding customs you know? Three days from order to my door. Will order again for sure.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 19, 2015)

Took advantage of NGRs October promo and ordered a pack of HuckleBerry Kush V3


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 21, 2015)

Huckleberry Spacequeen coming down this weekend...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huckleberry Spacequeen coming down this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 3525707 View attachment 3525709


Beautiful dank nuggs. How long?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

Also I wet 10 Des*Tar Bx beans last night! Excited!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Also I wet 10 Des*Tar Bx beans last night! Excited!


pulled the trigger on the huckleberry des tar a couple weeks ago.. too damn good-lookin of a sativa to pass up.
They messed up on my freebie but whatever..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Beautiful dank nuggs. How long?


Thanks D! She'll be 9 weeks 12/12 this Sunday. Breeder description was spot on for this one. "Berry yogurt".


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 21, 2015)

hey @st0wandgrow popped a few caramel candy kush x sunshine daydream seeds a few days ago - do you care if i update their progress in here (just once in a while)?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks D! She'll be 9 weeks 12/12 this Sunday. Breeder description was spot on for this one. "Berry yogurt".


Awesome! Seems as though Professor P has his works well detailed and does his due diligence.

Hey I can't remember is this your 2nd time running it or was the last Dynasty you ran pure Huck or Space Queen or something completely different? Do you think you'll be exploring more of their offerings in the future?

If my Des Tar Bx turns out as good as the CCK I'm gonna be straight fanboi for Dynasty.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 21, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> hey @st0wandgrow popped a few caramel candy kush x sunshine daydream seeds a few days ago - do you care if i update their progress in here (just once in a while)?


Absolutely not. Post away. 

That sounds like an incredible cross btw!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Awesome! Seems as though Professor P has his works well detailed and does his due diligence.
> 
> Hey I can't remember is this your 2nd time running it or was the last Dynasty you ran pure Huck or Space Queen or something completely different? Do you think you'll be exploring more of their offerings in the future?
> 
> If my Des Tar Bx turns out as good as the CCK I'm gonna be straight fanboi for Dynasty.


Second time running this same one. I had to reveg it so its been a minute. 

I'm really liking his work too. Both that I've tried have been very good. Blue Magoo BX2 up next...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 21, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> hey @st0wandgrow popped a few caramel candy kush x sunshine daydream seeds a few days ago - do you care if i update their progress in here (just once in a while)?


Speaking of... I took a nice male from Peaks Sweet Skunk and dusted my SSDD and Dream Lotus. Harvesting a bunch of the seeds right now! Excited to see what comes of this!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Speaking of... I took a nice male from Peaks Sweet Skunk and dusted my SSDD and Dream Lotus. Harvesting a bunch of the seeds right now! Excited to see what comes of this!


Wow you know I'm in love with his Sweet Skunk. Probably my best high I've ever had. It's a tossup between that and Bodhi Deep Line Alchemy #3. Only thing stopping me from growing more SS is the flower time and pheno hunt but I just ordered 40 more! I'm sure those are both going to be great! Was it a narrow leaf pheno or one of the slightly wider leafed ones? Super stretchy or on the shorter side?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 21, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> hey @st0wandgrow popped a few caramel candy kush x sunshine daydream seeds a few days ago - do you care if i update their progress in here (just once in a while)?


can't beat that cross... nice choice.
I have some "accidental" seeds that i'm discovering..
I believe it was a tranquil elephantiser v2 male that pollinated my madberry, mountain temple, purple paralysis, annnd my Pineapple hashplant.
I'm not complaining either, it worked out well it pollinated some preflowers, and then the plant kept making the seed as it regenerated/revegged.
Actually was a pretty cool trick... except I didn't do it consciously.
The crappy thing is, I only have found one single seed in all of them, except for my purple paralysis, which has 3 seeds..
Annnnd it's not like I don't already have a metric ass-ton of seeds to pop anyways...
oh well... could be worse..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 21, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> hey @st0wandgrow popped a few caramel candy kush x sunshine daydream seeds a few days ago - do you care if i update their progress in here (just once in a while)?


try the madberry if you haven't already, you'll love it.
no pine taste at all, I PROMISE.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wow you know I'm in love with his Sweet Skunk. Probably my best high I've ever had. It's a tossup between that and Bodhi Deep Line Alchemy #3. Only thing stopping me from growing more SS is the flower time and pheno hunt but I just ordered 40 more! I'm sure those are both going to be great! Was it a narrow leaf pheno or one of the slightly wider leafed ones? Super stretchy or on the shorter side?


It was definitely stretchy! I chose that one because it was the only male that had frost on the sacks. Didnt really know what to look for in a male, so...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It was definitely stretchy! I chose that one because it was the only male that had frost on the sacks. Didnt really know what to look for in a male, so...


Awesome. From what I've read that's definitely something to look for in a dude. Lookin forward to seeing how those turn out for sure. Hoping I don't miss those posts when/if they happen.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks D! She'll be 9 weeks 12/12 this Sunday. Breeder description was spot on for this one. "Berry yogurt".


That's good to hear, you usually call bullshit on breeder descriptions. It looks like you got some nice nugs even in the lower canopy. Are you using any teas or just your soil mix and water?

Dynasty is probably the most detailed breeder I've come across, I had to order a pack after seeing the way they break their strains down on their website.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 21, 2015)

Def popping some dynasty beans this next run. I love berry strains and they seem to have some pretty killer ones. 

I have multiple packs I just haven't popped yet. So many beans, so little time!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have multiple packs I just haven't popped yet. So many beans, so little time!


I hear that! If only we had unlimited grow space and time.


I guess that's part of the beauty of growing. So many strains you'll never get to try them all. It's a non stop quest to find that holy grail.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 21, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> That's good to hear, you usually call bullshit on breeder descriptions. It looks like you got some nice nugs even in the lower canopy. Are you using any teas or just your soil mix and water?
> 
> Dynasty is probably the most detailed breeder I've come across, I had to order a pack after seeing the way they break their strains down on their website.


Just my soil mix and water. Trying to keep things simple.

I really like how he breaks down the phenotypes and let's you know what to expect. On top of that I've liked the smoke so far, and his prices are reasonable. That's a breeder I can support!


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 21, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> try the madberry if you haven't already, you'll love it.
> no pine taste at all, I PROMISE.



recently tried to germ one and nothing...but i have more of them (i think i've got three more) and plan on popping some next round. i ended up with two cckxssdd (looking forward to seeing how this turns out), ssdd, cougar's milk, and loud headband this round and when the madberry didn't pop, i added a midweek song diesel to try out.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 22, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> recently tried to germ one and nothing...but i have more of them (i think i've got three more) and plan on popping some next round. i ended up with two cckxssdd (looking forward to seeing how this turns out), ssdd, cougar's milk, and loud headband this round and when the madberry didn't pop, i added a midweek song diesel to try out.


loud headband eh?
that sounds "eyebrow raising"


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 22, 2015)

in my quest, i must consider all possibilities


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 23, 2015)

Order placed Monday, seeds in my hand on Friday.  Does Dynasty usually toss in an extra seed on their 10 packs?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 23, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Order placed Monday, seeds in my hand on Friday.  Does Dynasty usually toss in an extra seed on their 10 packs?


Right on! What'd ya get?

I never got a free seed in the packs but I've only ordered mine from Sannies.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Right on! What'd ya get?
> 
> I never got a free seed in the packs but I've only ordered mine from Sannies.


Huckleberry Kush V3 and Diamond and Dust freebies... again lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Right on! What'd ya get?
> 
> I never got a free seed in the packs but I've only ordered mine from Sannies.


I had an extra bean in my pack when I ordered from NGR. I ordered CCK when they had it on sale for $35 bucks. I am growing one out in the party cup comp. I'd like to see what she could do in a little bigger pot. I did get a little color out of her. I dropped 2 super silver cough beans with this run to see what I get. Did any of you guys grow those out yet?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 26, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 3529520
> I had an extra bean in my pack when I ordered from NGR. I ordered CCK when they had it on sale for $35 bucks. I am growing one out in the party cup comp. I'd like to see what she could do in a little bigger pot. I did get a little color out of her. I dropped 2 super silver cough beans with this run to see what I get. Did any of you guys grow those out yet?


I have some CCK pictures posted on page 11. It's the only Dynasty I've grown out so far but I recently started 10 Des*Tar Bx.


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I have some CCK pictures posted on page 11. It's the only Dynasty I've grown out so far but I recently started 10 Des*Tar Bx.


How did she smoke my friend? I'm looking forward to getting a little sample. Thought about ordering the Honey badger haze but I have more beans than I grow out in the two years.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 27, 2015)

Huckleberry Spacequeen chopped at day 65 12/12. Really nice plant to grow/smoke!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 27, 2015)

Great job st0w!


----------



## Southern Tropics (Oct 30, 2015)

Dynasty does some great work, I'm a fan.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 30, 2015)

Has anyone popped or grown the Salmon River yet?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 30, 2015)

Anyone rocking the Salmon River OG? Looks like it is selling out. I'd love to get my hands on it.

_edit: _Woah, I had this page open from hours ago, didn't see the post above until I posted. Great minds think alike.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 30, 2015)

Haha, thanks.  I'm curious if the Salmon River yield is better that the Carnal Candy Kush which was amazing just small. Both have the bubba kush as mama...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 30, 2015)

PerroVerde said:


> Haha, thanks.  I'm curious if the Salmon River yield is better that the Carnal Candy Kush which was amazing just small. Both have the bubba kush as mama...


I'm just hoping it is similar in character to Salmon River Quiver which is an old 90's strain from Idaho. I heard they aren't big yielders, somewhere, but that's not a thing for me.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 30, 2015)

As tric covered as the pics I've seen of the Dynasty Salmon River are it should hold it own in most any category... While doing searches on the Dynasty strain I read quite a bit about the SR Quiver...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 30, 2015)

PerroVerde said:


> As tric covered as the pics I've seen of the Dynasty Salmon River are it should hold it own in most any category... While doing searches on the Dynasty strain I read quite a bit about the SR Quiver...


Man that was some bomb shit back in the day. Seems it has vanished into the mists of time.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2015)

Lil Huckleberry Spacequeen nuggy destined for my bowl. Real nice smoke!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 5, 2015)

Prof P can throw down. SAlmon River OG looks killer. Lots of great pics on IG


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Prof P can throw down. SAlmon River OG looks killer. Lots of great pics on IG


His pics are unreal


----------



## penguinking (Nov 5, 2015)

I met this dude at my buddy digz house in Portland next to cannabliss, and he turned out to be the breeder at dynasty. He hooked me up with MS. Universe, blue magoo, and a couple others that I can't remember off hand, its been years, his seeds were legit as fuck! Some of the best gear to date. I wish I hadn't lost all my genetics last year..  if anyone in Portland has any of his clones id love some. I also have some great strains to barter


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 11, 2015)

The Magoo BX2 is legit!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 17, 2015)

Got some Bluniverse on the way. Anyone run this? 

Looking for a good male to breed with and I'm sure there will be some good looking girls in a pack.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 21, 2015)

I ordered a pack of crater lake v5. I just couldn't help myself. Any of you guys finished this one yet? I'm a fan of dynasty the cck is some of the best smoke I've had.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 21, 2015)

The Bank formely known as NGR claims they have CCK in stock. I thought is was discontinued. CCk is in my top 3 of all time. Had to good runs with it. The Ms. Universe pheno is the truth. So has anyone had success with what is now the former NGR bank. 
Stowand grow how does huckleberry spacequeen compare to CCK.?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 21, 2015)

GHOPZZ said:


> The Bank formely known as NGR claims they have CCK in stock. I thought is was discontinued. CCk is in my top 3 of all time. Had to good runs with it. The Ms. Universe pheno is the truth. So has anyone had success with what is now the former NGR bank.
> Stowand grow how does huckleberry spacequeen compare to CCK.?


Yeah the Green Ms U pheno of CCK is very strong. Been dabbing on some dry sift from it lately and it's quite powerful. Gives me a little paranoia.

Luckily I've still got 1.5 packs of CCK beans left.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 21, 2015)

GHOPZZ said:


> The Bank formely known as NGR claims they have CCK in stock. I thought is was discontinued. CCk is in my top 3 of all time. Had to good runs with it. The Ms. Universe pheno is the truth. So has anyone had success with what is now the former NGR bank.
> Stowand grow how does huckleberry spacequeen compare to CCK.?


Dankteam is super legit.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 21, 2015)

GHOPZZ said:


> The Bank formely known as NGR claims they have CCK in stock. I thought is was discontinued. CCk is in my top 3 of all time. Had to good runs with it. The Ms. Universe pheno is the truth. So has anyone had success with what is now the former NGR bank.
> Stowand grow how does huckleberry spacequeen compare to CCK.?


Yeah dude snag em he's legitimate. Dankteam. Good guy.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah the Green Ms U pheno of CCK is very strong. Been dabbing on some dry sift from it lately and it's quite powerful. Gives me a little paranoia.
> 
> Luckily I've still got 1.5 packs of CCK beans left.


I need to try this...!


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 26, 2015)

Hows the Huckleberry spacequeen


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 26, 2015)

GHOPZZ said:


> Hows the Huckleberry spacequeen


Really good! I actually like it better than the caramel candy kush.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 16, 2015)

Just found this while diggin through some pictures.

CCK Ms U pheno. Damn she's beautiful, covered in diamonds. all about them trichomes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 20, 2015)

Huckleberry 7.5 weeks. This plant keeps getting better. Just filthy


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Really good! I actually like it better than the caramel candy kush.


Man, sorta the same topic... I cannot wait for these huckleberry x des tars... they just got pinched at the third node
They ran out super fast on those..
---side note---
I ordered ten of the caramel cough seeds..
Split with my buddy, his five never germinated, and my five didn't either.
I emailed sannie, and after somewhat of a condescending approach to my growing skills, he quickly credited my acct so I could replace them, which I haven't just yet.
But thought it was worth saying that he quickly took care of it.
anyways I was happy


----------



## bloodstone (Dec 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huckleberry 7.5 weeks. This plant keeps getting better. Just filthy
> 
> View attachment 3569027


hey stow, is that from seed or is it a clone?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 23, 2015)

bloodstone said:


> hey stow, is that from seed or is it a clone?


From seed. It was actually the lone female in a freebie 3 pack from NGR.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 23, 2015)

Des *Tar Bx seeded.


----------



## jeroly (Dec 27, 2015)

Has anybody run Dynasty's Cherry Vanilla Skunk? (It was a freebie that came with my Pineapple Fields seeds)
I'm interested in getting basic data on it - what are the main phenotypes and their characteristics for example, how long to flower, stretch, etc.?
I've popped two CVS seeds and they seem so different - one is very much more indica-like than the other, to the point that I wonder if it's really the same strain...


----------



## jeroly (Dec 27, 2015)

Anybody have details on Cherry Vanilla Skunk?

For example, time to flower, yield, smoke report?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huckleberry 7.5 weeks. This plant keeps getting better. Just filthy
> 
> View attachment 3569027


That the straight Huckleberry Kush? It the same as the Oregon Huckleberry IBL do ya know? 

Looking at grabbing some of those G13xHP beans while the Hazeman thing is going and I was gonna tap on a couple packs of that to go with but then again maybe there's something better on the menu. 

They all look pretty good, my Carmel Cough is starting to look nice. Smells very haze dom IMO but we'll see how it finishes - a ways to go. I'll grab a pic or two tonight.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 28, 2015)

Every time I post in this thread the post goes missing for some reason.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 29, 2015)

F it.

I bought 2 packs anyway.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 29, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> That the straight Huckleberry Kush? It the same as the Oregon Huckleberry IBL do ya know?
> 
> Looking at grabbing some of those G13xHP beans while the Hazeman thing is going and I was gonna tap on a couple packs of that to go with but then again maybe there's something better on the menu.
> 
> They all look pretty good, my Carmel Cough is starting to look nice. Smells very haze dom IMO but we'll see how it finishes - a ways to go. I'll grab a pic or two tonight.


No, it's Huckleberry x Spacequeen.


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 29, 2015)

caramel candy kush :


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

can you tell i like this cut ?
dirty mitten direct.

keep trying to devise ways to grow this thing huge.
got 16 gallon tote scrog plans. yezzir.
love to see it outside.


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 31, 2015)

she so yummy.
she make magik like mojo.

dont matter what shit you smoked before cck nugz hit the grinder ,
make a little puff puff , she cuts right through the dankest & foggy mental haze.

keeping it sexy for y'all :


----------



## GHOPZZ (Dec 31, 2015)

CCK is in my top 3 of all time. Damn shame its discontinued. Professor is on par with Bodhi in terms of breeding. Prices are on point strains are straight dank. Cant wait to try his Salmon
River OG.


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 31, 2015)

GHOPZZ said:


> CCK is in my top 3 of all time. Damn shame its discontinued. Professor is on par with Bodhi in terms of breeding. Prices are on point strains are straight dank. Cant wait to try his Salmon
> River OG.


agreed. i got cck in my top 5 all time. 

id swear have some beans of that in the freezer.

be nice to find a resin encrusted yielding bubba leaner.

still fine farmer in the dirty mitten did me good with his special pheno.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 31, 2015)

mucha_mota said:


> agreed. i got cck in my top 5 all time.
> 
> id swear have some beans of that in the freezer.
> 
> ...


James Bean Company has the CCK seeds in stock. It's one of my favorite too!


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huckleberry Spacequeen chopped at day 65 12/12. Really nice plant to grow/smoke!
> 
> View attachment 3529858 View attachment 3529859 View attachment 3529865


dios mio ! the hucklebry spcqueen has my mouth watering.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 5, 2016)

I've got a shitload of CCKs I made with a funky select male and two completely different female phenos. Curious af to pop a few in the future and see what I get. My profile pic is the result of a Jackberry F4 hit with pollen from same CCK male.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 5, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> fuck it.moose and lobsta inbound.man this is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaddicting....and fun what the hell.Dynasty you own me.View attachment 3473936


Hows this one doing? It looks like a cool plant to grow. I run the huckleberry and i love it. Its so damn stoney. I have to try more of their stuff and this one looks like fun.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2016)

That Salmon River OG looks great, anyone run it? 

Look like fairly fast finisher too, possible outdoor potential.


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 10, 2016)

so I went to mexico when the seedlings were just barely coming up threw everything on a drip and when I got back the huck,lobsta,salmon og were bushy and the leaf structure was amazing.Going with the scrog halfpipe and so ill try to post pics if the 1 moose is a lady.I bought clones of the sherbert,cookie,trinity kush and diamond og as well in case all my seedlings were boys and they look aqmazing.cross fingers shes a lady.I was schooled on my seed process so ill attempt it on the last cck I saved justincase.Happy New Year all!!!!lets do this thang!!!


----------



## jeroly (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry for the redundant posting but no one has given any feedback from my previous query, so bumping...

Anyone run the Cherry Vanilla Skunk?
If so, what phenotypes / actual flowering time / smoke info can y'all report on?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 13, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> so I went to mexico when the seedlings were just barely coming up threw everything on a drip and when I got back the huck,lobsta,salmon og were bushy and the leaf structure was amazing.Going with the scrog halfpipe and so ill try to post pics if the 1 moose is a lady.I bought clones of the sherbert,cookie,trinity kush and diamond og as well in case all my seedlings were boys and they look aqmazing.cross fingers shes a lady.I was schooled on my seed process so ill attempt it on the last cck I saved justincase.Happy New Year all!!!!lets do this thang!!!


You got the moose n lobsta?! Get the fuck outta here! I havent found anyone running that yet! I havent checked this thread in a while though. How far along are ya? Are they looking good? Wait...did it turn out to be a girl? I have heard zero about it on the site but dynasty is tops in my book. I had to quit smoking my huckleberry kush because it was too strong. No joke. Its so strong it's uncomfortable so i figured id buy some more gear from them. Im pretty sure i just snuck in before the whole world ran out of it. I was trying to get 4 from a couple different pick n mix sites for a few days now, but i wasnt pullin the trigger. Finally i decided to but since id had the beans in the cart theyd sold. I could only get one seed. Checked another place i had them in the cart and they were sold out! So i was freakin out. Checked everywhere and they were sold out except finally the tude. Had to get a ten pack but it came with like seven freebies with a ten pack. Damn good deal. Im wondering if this is it for the moose n lobsta after the tude sells out?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 14, 2016)

Haven't tried my Caramel Cough yet but I cut one and the rest look like they're gonna come down tomorrow and Friday. There's some serious frost on them... major sativa bud structure. I think I got three cough leaners which is surprising because it's rarer I think. Got one Ms Universe leaner that finished up a little quicke rand is already harvested. Much sweeter smelling - almost caramel. The cough leaners reek like funky ass cleaner or something. Hard to describe for me.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 14, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Haven't tried my Caramel Cough yet but I cut one and the rest look like they're gonna come down tomorrow and Friday. There's some serious frost on them... major sativa bud structure. I think I got three cough leaners which is surprising because it's rarer I think. Got one Ms Universe leaner that finished up a little quicke rand is already harvested. Much sweeter smelling - almost caramel. The cough leaners reek like funky ass cleaner or something. Hard to describe for me.


Is it just the smell that tells you if its the caramel or the universe type or is there a difference in bud structure as well?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 14, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Is it just the smell that tells you if its the caramel or the universe type or is there a difference in bud structure as well?


Structure and smell.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 14, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Structure and smell.


Is the caramel the only one from dynasty youve done. I didnt read the 19 pages.....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 14, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Is the caramel the only one from dynasty youve done. I didnt read the 19 pages.....


Yeah so far. I ordered a couple packs of his Oregon Huckleberry IBL. Want to get a couple packs of his Salmon River OG and Blue Magoo. Would like to grab Moose & Lobsta and a few others too but only so much time and money. Wish he would re-release his SSH F3's... I'd buy 10 packs of those probably.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 14, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah so far. I ordered a couple packs of his Oregon Huckleberry IBL. Want to get a couple packs of his Salmon River OG and Blue Magoo. Would like to grab Moose & Lobsta and a few others too but only so much time and money. Wish he would re-release his SSH F3's... I'd buy 10 packs of those probably.


Well you can always email him through the site. Long story how i got my huckleberry 2012... I went into my grow store right after one of the professor p gang had walked out. Hed just picked up and order and left the seeds as a tip to the guy at the hydro store. Im good friends with the guy and he threw me the beans as i walked in the store and said he doesnt mess with beans, only clones. I figured that since they came from an employee of the breeder that theyd be killer and my buddy had fucked up by giving them to me...well he totally did. The strongest, hardest hitting gear ive ever smoked. But the point of the story is that i talked to the professor via email on the dynasty site and he was more than happy to answer my questions. Super nice guy. You could ask him if hes going to bring back SSH or even reccomend one that's similar to it. there may be a close cousin or child of it in the collection.
I cant wait for the smoke report on yours.


----------



## futant (Jan 14, 2016)

Heading to PDX tomorrow to snag some huck kush v3 for sure, maybe some plat huck cookies and cck also!


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 14, 2016)

futant said:


> Heading to PDX tomorrow to snag some huck kush v3 for sure, maybe some plat huck cookies and cck also!


That platinum huck cookies looks awesome!


----------



## futant (Jan 14, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> That platinum huck cookies looks awesome!


My buddy got plat Hucks so I grabbed Huck kush v3s cuz I want Oregon Afghani genetics. I also snagged me a wifi and a Trinity clone!
Need to get back up there and snack a pack of CCK's and a pack of Ironfist genetics mail order bride while I am at it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 15, 2016)

Caramel Cough: 













Smells like leather arm pit cleaner or something. I really can't describe it. Frosty girl. They're all like that. Some smell sweeter though. I'll get some other phenos up here as they get trimmed.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

looks good! id give that a toke or two...


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 15, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Caramel Cough:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks frosty. Kinda odd shaped buds though....heres the huckleberry  the hanging picture doesnt do the tricombs justice :/


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 15, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Looks frosty. Kinda odd shaped buds though....heres the huckleberry View attachment 3586886 View attachment 3586887the hanging picture doesnt do the tricombs justice :/


NlxHaze = Foxtail time. They also grew a bit taller than is ideal so they received excessive light - not a big problem really though - just part of the process.

Here are a couple pics from Prof P of the same:













I have one that looks like dread head there too. They all foxtailed a bit, some more than others.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 15, 2016)

My own super dready pheno (even frostier - slightly sweeter undertones - this one looks like a real keeper IMO):


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2016)

Beauty man! that plant is begging to be dry sifted!

"sift me.........

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiift me Seymour!"


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Beauty man! that plant is begging to be dry sifted!
> 
> "sift me.........
> 
> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiift me Seymour!"


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Beauty man! that plant is begging to be dry sifted!
> 
> "sift me.........
> 
> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiift me Seymour!"


LOL !

getting a sift box myself...real soon.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's my little crater lake v5 girl.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 2, 2016)

This Caramel Cough is sticking around for a long time to come. The dready pheno I posted above is killer. Had some guys who live on Pink Kush tell me it's their new favorite. 

I tried it for the first time today and I was impressed too. 

Real nice nose on it... unique as hell.


----------



## N.R.G. (Feb 3, 2016)

Does anyone have any info on his latest drop, the Caramel OG?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 3, 2016)

Gotta 3pk of Oregon huckleberry x mrs universe freebies at TDT, anybody get these and run them ? Know nothing about dynasty , heard good things but haven't ran any of there stuff


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 3, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Gotta 3pk of Oregon huckleberry x mrs universe freebies at TDT, anybody get these and run them ? Know nothing about dynasty , heard good things but haven't ran any of there stuff


I never ran those but I can say run them with confidence! I'd be gladly willing to give space in my garden to try any Dynasty offerings.


----------



## limonene (Feb 3, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Gotta 3pk of Oregon huckleberry x mrs universe freebies at TDT, anybody get these and run them ? Know nothing about dynasty , heard good things but haven't ran any of there stuff


best breeder around right now! Pop them immediately and post your pics up here brother.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 6, 2016)

Had my mom over for dinner last night. I got her to smell a bunch of my jars to help me describe the smells because she has a better olfactory palette than I do.


She was really drawn to one of the jars of Des * Tar Bx which she said really reminded her of a blueberry cheesecake! It's extremely sweet smelling, when I picked a sugar leaf off and rubbed it I couldn't stop smelling my fingers afterwards. I'll have to snap some pics for y'all.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 6, 2016)

mmmm. bb chs cake. i pulled the mt hood & cck. cant find the cosmik right now. dont like taking beans from the freezer long. looking through bags furiously and my problem is that stash is not organized. zip locks inside tupperware. not smart. gonna crack 4 or 5 mt hood this week they in a shot glass already. ill warm them in the cabinet over the sink light first.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2016)

Chop chop


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 6, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Chop chop
> 
> View attachment 3602769 View attachment 3602825 View attachment 3602827 View attachment 3602830 View attachment 3602831


is that red seedless grapes for $1.99 a pound  flowers look like fuego bro.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 6, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Chop chop
> 
> View attachment 3602769 View attachment 3602825 View attachment 3602827 View attachment 3602830 View attachment 3602831


Great job stow! looks kill!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 6, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> This Caramel Cough is sticking around for a long time to come. The dready pheno I posted above is killer. Had some guys who live on Pink Kush tell me it's their new favorite.
> 
> I tried it for the first time today and I was impressed too.
> 
> Real nice nose on it... unique as hell.


How long did they take to flower?
I read on NGR's ad it was like a 9 week strain but on Dynasty's site it said like 14 weeks. 
Were there sativa and indica phenos?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Chop chop
> 
> View attachment 3602769 View attachment 3602825 View attachment 3602827 View attachment 3602830 View attachment 3602831


Is this Huckleberry Spacequeen?

I'm bout to put in an order for a couple packs of Huck Space Queen from Sannies. I have a free pack worth of points.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is this Huckleberry Spacequeen?
> 
> I'm bout to put in an order for a couple packs of Huck Space Queen from Sannies. I have a free pack worth of points.


It is. This was the lone female from a freebie 3 pack. One of the nicest plants I've ever grown. Professor P is quickly becoming my favorite breeder!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 7, 2016)

2 packs of huckleberry space queen with my points and 20% cash discount only came to $19 USD shipped.

I usually register my letters when sending cash in the mail but thinking of gambling on this one.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 7, 2016)

I need to start stocking up on his gear .


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 7, 2016)

@st0wandgrow, sweet harvest and beautiful flowers!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 7, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> @st0wandgrow, sweet harvest and beautiful flowers!


Thanks Perro! She's an easy one to work with for sure.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks Perro! She's an easy one to work with for sure.


I was eyeballing that strain over at Sannies and never pulled the trigger...


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 7, 2016)

Crater lake v5 55 days grown 12/12 from seed. Picture doesn't do her justice with the amount of frost she's packing on.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 8, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I was eyeballing that strain over at Sannies and never pulled the trigger...


Don't sleep on it! Seems like some of those Dynasty drops at Sannies are limited. I missed out on a couple strains I wanted so far. I'm just going to bite the bullet and order 2 packs whenever they have something I really want from now on. They are so cheap even when I can't afford it I can still afford it.  

@st0wandgrow 's pictures sold me on the huck space queen. I just dropped my envelope at the post office.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Don't sleep on it! Seems like some of those Dynasty drops at Sannies are limited. I missed out on a couple strains I wanted so far. I'm just going to bite the bullet and order 2 packs whenever they have something I really want from now on. They are so cheap even when I can't afford it I can still afford it.
> 
> @st0wandgrow 's pictures sold me on the huck space queen. I just dropped my envelope at the post office.


Excellent! I can only imagine the fire you will find based on the ONE gal I got! Post up some pics here once you get around to those....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 8, 2016)

I used her in a cross I made recently too. Peak Seeds Sweet Skunk male x Huck SQ!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 8, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Excellent! I can only imagine the fire you will find based on the ONE gal I got! Post up some pics here once you get around to those....


Will do for sure! I just might snap some pics of the curing Des *Tar Bx this afternoon.



st0wandgrow said:


> I used her in a cross I made recently too. Peak Seeds Sweet Skunk male x Huck SQ!


Sounds excellent. I dream of crossing that Sweet Skunk with everything.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sounds excellent. I dream of crossing that Sweet Skunk with everything.


Pretty much what I did. Brought in a bunch of gals to my breeding area and shook the shit out of the male. First time making seeds, so who knows what will come of it?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 8, 2016)

here's a bud from the "blueberry cheesecake" Des *Tar Bx pheno  untrimmed so pictures doesn't do it a ton of justice but omg the smell is heavenly.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 8, 2016)

Here's 2 different Des *Tar Bx specimens live. Blueberry cheesecake is the last photo.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 8, 2016)

that first nug shot is awesome. nug & photo both. got 9 mt hood waiting. one was a dud basically hollow inside. working a round of in-house genetics & seeds by stOw. maybe 10 days or < and cracka on the hucks. do em all wtf why not.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 13, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I used her in a cross I made recently too. Peak Seeds Sweet Skunk male x Huck SQ!


Do you order your seeds state-side? I am tired of my orders getting snagged in Chicago!!! I think that my last order has been taken and I bet that it had one of the last packs of Bohdi's SSDD available.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 13, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do you order your seeds state-side? I am tired of my orders getting snagged in Chicago!!! I think that my last order has been taken and I bet that it had one of the last packs of Bohdi's SSDD available.


Yeah, I only order from US and Canadian based banks now. Great Lakes Genetics is good. James Bean Company, Substrate Genetics, and Greenline get lots of love, but I've never tried them. Hemp Depot in Canada is a good one too.

Sannies is probably the only Euro bank that I'll deal with anymore. Great prices and great stealth


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 13, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do you order your seeds state-side? I am tired of my orders getting snagged in Chicago!!! I think that my last order has been taken and I bet that it had one of the last packs of Bohdi's SSDD available.


James Bean Company carries bohdi and dynasty genetics and check this link out it may be what you are looking for. Do I get a finders fee? Jk
http://libertycustomshop.com/products/bodssdd


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 13, 2016)

Caramel Cough I love you sooooo oh yeahhhh

Multi keeper single pack. Can't complain about that.. especially at the 30 or whatever odd bucks I spent on it. Professor P may the force be with you.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 13, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Caramel Cough I love you sooooo oh yeahhhh
> 
> Multi keeper single pack. Can't complain about that.. especially at the 30 or whatever odd bucks I spent on it. Professor P may the force be with you.


Was that a Sannies purchase?

Adding this one to the list now...smh.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 13, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Was that a Sannies purchase?
> 
> Adding this one to the list now...smh.


lol yeah

totally worth the money... the flavor on the haze dom specimens is so damn interesting. People are loving it.


----------



## GravZilla (Feb 13, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do you order your seeds state-side? I am tired of my orders getting snagged in Chicago!!! I think that my last order has been taken and I bet that it had one of the last packs of Bohdi's SSDD available.


Where have you been ordering from that that are getting snagged in Chicago? Im gunna be new to ordering seeds so im trying to figure this alll out


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 14, 2016)

GravZilla said:


> Where have you been ordering from that that are getting snagged in Chicago? Im gunna be new to ordering seeds so im trying to figure this alll out


It is Chicago O'Hare International Customs office. I order from the Europeans, but that is about to change very soon! I think that shipping seeds is a new thing in the American market and I have no idea why I didnt find out about this sooner. James Bean has RareD, and I have been buying them overseas. I heard rumors that it is better to get their seeds state-side, because they have a seperate breeding op somewhere in Europe. Also, I am sick of the green fucking tape!!! I highly doubt that I will get a replacement pack of SSDD!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 14, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> lol yeah
> 
> totally worth the money... the flavor on the haze dom specimens is so damn interesting. People are loving it.


you got all that flavor w/ a cure?
describe interesting flavor? like how? (if u can)

some of my fav plants have a "fast" (almost no) cure to them.
like they ready to bundle & smoke in less than 30 days... usually 2 weeks & ready.

is CC like that?

only thing im really waiting for (blue dream & jtr for example) is white ash.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 15, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> you got all that flavor w/ a cure?
> describe interesting flavor? like how? (if u can)
> 
> some of my fav plants have a "fast" (almost no) cure to them.
> ...


I really am not sure how to describe it. I wish I could do it justice but I just don't know! Acrid/bitter and sweet almost all at once. It's very unique but I'm not sure there's anything I can compare it to. 

Very little cure on it. Smell seems to stay though as it cures. Sometimes they shift sometimes they don't. Curing doesn't ensure best flavors though IMO. Some strains are better after, some are better fresh. All depends on the terpenes in question IMO. Curing does produce a smoother smoke consistently, although I find if I wash my buds on harvest I get consistently clean white ash.


----------



## N.R.G. (Feb 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It is Chicago O'Hare International Customs office. I order from the Europeans, but that is about to change very soon! I think that shipping seeds is a new thing in the American market and I have no idea why I didnt find out about this sooner. James Bean has RareD, and I have been buying them overseas. I heard rumors that it is better to get their seeds state-side, because they have a seperate breeding op somewhere in Europe. Also, I am sick of the green fucking tape!!! I highly doubt that I will get a replacement pack of SSDD!


Yes it makes no sense to order anything from Europe if you live in America anymore. The best strains in the world are here and have been for quite some time. Buy from companies like James Bean and you will get a tracking number and your genetics within 2-4 days and no customs to worry about.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 15, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Was that a Sannies purchase?
> 
> Adding this one to the list now...smh.


If I was to get my 1st pack from Dynasty, what would you recommend?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> If I was to get my 1st pack from Dynasty, what would you recommend?


I've only grown the Caramel Candy Kush and the Huckleberry SQ, and both were excellent! Sannies has the Huck SQ for $25 per pack right now, but you'd have to send cash and deal with customs.... but his stealth is top notch.

I also have a pack of the Blue Magoo Bx2 that I haven't run yet. Honestly I would just look over their menu and see what looks good. I'm pretty confident that you'll find some great plants in a 10 pack. James Bean Company carries them state side (and they're running a Dynasty promo right now) if you want to avoid an international order.

http://www.dynastyseeds.com/

https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/dynasty-genetics

Edit: That Pineapple Fields has been on my radar for a while. It has Kali Mist in it's lineage too (I think it was you talking about Kali Mist, right?).


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> If I was to get my 1st pack from Dynasty, what would you recommend?


Caramel Candy Kush is great, Des Tar Bx is great. Seems like you can't go wrong with Dynasty.

Strain phenotype descriptions are spot on too ime! Have a browse through their offerings and decide based on descriptions and flower times imo.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Caramel Candy Kush is great, Des Tar Bx is great. Seems like you can't go wrong with Dynasty.
> 
> Strain phenotype descriptions are spot on too ime! Have a browse through their offerings and decide based on descriptions and flower times imo.


agreed. the prof's descriptions are accurate. all his strains are good. just pick one u like. the huck spacequuen does sound good. & add those choc rain fems. maybe some madberry. ska-score.

my 9 mt hood huck almost ready to hit the water. 
just waiting for a round of cuts to root.
so i can space out transplants.

soon my friends.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm kind of bummed and getting a little worried because I just checked the order status on my Huckleberry Space Queens and it says "waiting for payment" on the Sannie page while on Canada Post tracking it says it was successfully delivered a few days ago. *Fingers crossed* Hoping the mailman didn't have some sticky fingers!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm kind of bummed and getting a little worried because I just checked the order status on my Huckleberry Space Queens and it says "waiting for payment" on the Sannie page while on Canada Post tracking it says it was successfully delivered a few days ago. *Fingers crossed* Hoping the mailman didn't have some sticky fingers!


shoot him an email.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 15, 2016)

put a caramel candy kush cut in a 3gal dwc today.

little roots excel, 20/20/20 , worm poop.

looking perky !


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes I already shot him an email!

Thinking I might have to re-ship the cash. In the unfortunate event I do, luckily it was only $20 usd.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've only grown the Caramel Candy Kush and the Huckleberry SQ, and both were excellent! Sannies has the Huck SQ for $25 per pack right now, but you'd have to send cash and deal with customs.... but his stealth is top notch.
> 
> I also have a pack of the Blue Magoo Bx2 that I haven't run yet. Honestly I would just look over their menu and see what looks good. I'm pretty confident that you'll find some great plants in a 10 pack. James Bean Company carries them state side (and they're running a Dynasty promo right now) if you want to avoid an international order.
> 
> ...


I thought Sannie was doing bitcoin now too. Pretty sure he is if you know how to use that.


----------



## ray2013 (Feb 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> 2 packs of huckleberry space queen with my points and 20% cash discount only came to $19 USD shipped.
> 
> I usually register my letters when sending cash in the mail but thinking of gambling on this one.


If you want dynasty geneticsyou could go to James beans company


----------



## ray2013 (Feb 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yes I already shot him an email!
> 
> Thinking I might have to re-ship the cash. In the unfortunate event I do, luckily it was only $20 usd.


James beans company is where you can get dynasty genetics. Debit card is even accepted


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 16, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> James beans company is where you can get dynasty genetics. Debit card is even accepted


The tude carries dynasty...Pineapple fields is back in stock on the tude. Also check out cannazon. I'm interested in Kolossus from sannies, anyone run that?


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 16, 2016)

I want some heavy yielders that could give critical kush a run for its money. I think Kolossus or selene could be it. My critical was a sexy huge yielder with a great smell. Its just lacked in the potency dept. Not bad... just more of a nightcap smoke, great for sleep


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> The tude carries dynasty...Pineapple fields is back in stock on the tude. Also check out cannazon. I'm interested in Kolossus from sannies, anyone run that?


i ran kolossus & still have some fem beans of that. yield was good. fast veg. easy to clone. flavor was like candy lemon. potency was good not great.

sannie has lovely crosses but lots of his gear need a refresh & an update. or even new lines. his biz model is what...everything to f10 ? 

id go with sugar punch cause the reviews are excellent across the board.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 16, 2016)

Anything that SSH touches is gold.


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 16, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> The tude carries dynasty...Pineapple fields is back in stock on the tude. Also check out cannazon. I'm interested in Kolossus from sannies, anyone run that?


DON'T BUY FROM CANNAZON!!! i've been telling people for years that he's a thief, now no one can contact him and plenty of folks are looking for orders or money owed to breeders.
you cant go wrong with dynasty...


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> DON'T BUY FROM CANNAZON!!! i've been telling people for years that he's a thief, now no one can contact him and plenty of folks are looking for orders or money owed to breeders.
> you cant go wrong with dynasty...


i love hearing Mr. C is a fraud.
love it ! & i knew it. always.

from cannetics to cannazon... LOL ! a few years & most of these fakes out the back door w/ the $.


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 16, 2016)

he robbed everyone at cannetics to start cannazon...fact!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

yep. mr. c beat me of $180 , no beans , & banned me. the claim for "cannetics donations" was based around : "server fees" , help a "brother" get started , & "postage" in return for some beans from a lengthy list. the bait & switch. classic move. ouch. im sad & feel worthless.

& according to mr. c , im a terrible lame fake.

i love to hear about shit like that... looks like another one bites the dust. ... been calling a spade a spade for years now. oddly im still growing dank & check this out never ripped anybody off. weird right?

how many times can you say "mom died" when beans & $money$ go missing. mom dies only once right?

look i went to log-in :

_You have been banned for the following reason:
disrespectful to say the least
Date the ban will be lifted: Never_

LOL !

imma enjoy a spliff on that...


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 17, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> DON'T BUY FROM CANNAZON!!! i've been telling people for years that he's a thief, now no one can contact him and plenty of folks are looking for orders or money owed to breeders.
> you cant go wrong with dynasty...


Good to know since I was thinking of placing a order with them. I think I'll order my sannies and dynasty gear from the sannies site. Someone else said it better, don't buy a ferarri off a ford lot.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've only grown the Caramel Candy Kush and the Huckleberry SQ, and both were excellent! Sannies has the Huck SQ for $25 per pack right now, but you'd have to send cash and deal with customs.... but his stealth is top notch.
> 
> I also have a pack of the Blue Magoo Bx2 that I haven't run yet. Honestly I would just look over their menu and see what looks good. I'm pretty confident that you'll find some great plants in a 10 pack. James Bean Company carries them state side (and they're running a Dynasty promo right now) if you want to avoid an international order.
> 
> ...


How was the yield on the huck sq stow? I'm zoning in on that one for sure.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 17, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> How was the yield on the huck sq stow? I'm zoning in on that one for sure.


Not heavy, not light. Right down the middle. Half the weight is trichomes I swear. Soooo frosty! Anyone that likes making hash would love this strain


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not heavy, not light. Right down the middle. Half the weight is trichomes I swear. Soooo frosty! Anyone that likes making hash would love this strain


That's partly what pushed me to make the order. sooooo frosty!

then again, I don't think I've ever seen you post a picture of anything that isn't.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 17, 2016)

tails on the way , soaking those 9 mt hood hucks almost a day now.

had to go back & look cause i knew u showed a photo. dayum stOw ! all that glory !


huck space queen grown by st0w


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 18, 2016)

got tails on the mt hoodz ...no towel... dont trust it.

as usual, no matter what i do, i lost 1/2 of my last crack (sweet dreams & hp x animal cooks) to damping. 

this time imma try rockwool soaked in worm tea.



dream lotus vs caramel candy kush


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 18, 2016)

All my luck...since I posted a few days ago and now Sannies is out of stock of Kolususs. Perhaps Selene or Sugar punch with a side order of Huck SQ. I promised myself not to fuck with fem seeds but from what I hear of sannies everyone digs his gear and seems happy with the results.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 18, 2016)

https://www.opengrow.com/topic/45011-mthood-huckleberry/

killer score. i bought these right when they dropped. little upset i had to ditch my blueberry peak run but damping killed 6 of 10 & i lost my mind. berry genes i want. to keep. forever.

one thing about good breeders you always get a chance to find something nice when the maker of said seeds used good parents.

i think, cause of damping issues, ill put these seedlings into my flower room for the first stages of life. more or less, i dont want the males. & i control the humidity keeping the entire space 45% (night) to 50% (day) always. maybe have better luck. i got 9 healthy cracks into these 1/2 x 1/2 x 1 cubes i soaked in worm poop tea. no ph-ing either. gonna just set them on top of the amended coco w/ a little mycos under. hmmm... let's see how this works. i may, if i find a nice to my eye male collect a little nut budder & hit my face off og female. archive vs. dynasty. is it destiny?

after sexing & transplant , i could pop them in veg & be assured of a healthy start.

this is my plan.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 18, 2016)

I still can't find a single Salmon River OG grow anywhere, the beans are sold out at the tude so someone somewhere has to be growing these... Lol


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 18, 2016)

from dynasty's site , salmon river og , looks DELICIOUS !


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 18, 2016)

love this description :

*Pheno #1-* _Bubba Dominant, super resinous “boxy” blossoms that smell and taste epic. With approx. 7 week bloom time, this pheno seemed to be the fastest of the three._

gotta love it when breeder calls the flowers epic.

7 week bloom time? 
got me diggin for my c99.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 18, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> love this description :
> 
> *Pheno #1-* _Bubba Dominant, super resinous “boxy” blossoms that smell and taste epic. With approx. 7 week bloom time, this pheno seemed to be the fastest of the three._
> 
> gotta love it when breeder calls the flowers epic.


That's saying something Dynasty too...


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 18, 2016)

i think his silloqueen would be great crossed to bubba. was staring at honey badger haze like yes i need that.

cant believe i passed on that huck spacequeen cutting. 
wtf ! was i thinking !

that plush is a beast only rooted like "seconds" ago & already needs a transplant.

if i find the right male. omg. make some fat crosses. my mothers are all so sexy. & ill position myself as the new [email protected]@npoint. & before you test my gear, ill have grown it out myself. go figure?

at $25 a pack though. 5 for $100 free ship.
not happening yet. it will though.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 18, 2016)

Have any of you guys tried spiderbite v2? Ive been eyeing it for a while. Crater lake gal will be finished in 2 weeks.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 18, 2016)

i dont think the profP makes any shit gear.
he knows his males better than 75% of the people making seeds.

^ that's a great photo of a beautiful flower. im so high i could eat that looks yummy. lol.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 18, 2016)

I have grown out cck and now crater lake and in my opinion you can't go wrong with his gear.


----------



## camaro630hp (Feb 19, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> love this description :
> 
> *Pheno #1-* _Bubba Dominant, super resinous “boxy” blossoms that smell and taste epic. With approx. 7 week bloom time, this pheno seemed to be the fastest of the three._
> 
> ...


James bean has in stock I think


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 20, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Have any of you guys tried spiderbite v2? Ive been eyeing it for a while. Crater lake gal will be finished in 2 weeks.View attachment 3611476


Dayum!! That's a frosty girl right there! First time growing this one? Please update this thread with a puff report when you get a chance...

Great job on her needsome!


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 20, 2016)

I'll do it friend. It's the first go around for her and I'm going to do a dynasty only run in the near future. I gre this one out 12/12 from seed. I'd like to veg one out for 3-4 weeks and see what I get.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)

If somebody doesnt grow the cherry vanilla skunk soon I will....you may hear of my grow of it 4 months in the future .....but determined


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 20, 2016)

If I had it I'd sure grow it out. I wanted to pick those up when they were part of the promo at TDT but I didn't gave the money to spare. Bean hoarding is an incurable affliction.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 20, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> If I had it I'd sure grow it out. I wanted to pick those up when they were part of the promo at TDT but I didn't gave the money to spare. Bean hoarding is an incurable affliction.


hit year zero with bean hoarding 2016...some beans getting too old to germinate now...thats my brickwall...no more purchases for a few years now...unless something super super special is released


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> hit year zero with bean hoarding 2016...some beans getting too old to germinate now...thats my brickwall...no more purchases for a few years now...unless something super super special is released


Try incubator method to get the old ones to pop


----------



## greencropper (Feb 21, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Try incubator method to get the old ones to pop


incubator method? sorry ive never heard of that...maybe if i sit on them like a chook they will hatch?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 22, 2016)

im suprised 9 of 10 mt hoodz cracked. they like 5 or 6 years old. one dud only because she was hollow inside. im happy the freezer is taking care of my long term storage. i use a real nice (new) piece of tupperware, dessicant packs (several i got on fleebay), & towels i fold and put on top of the seedstash before the lid goes on. lucky so far.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2016)

Id like to start a collection if any of you are willing to share. Im also willing to pop and journal any beans i recieve.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 22, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Try incubator method to get the old ones to pop


I like a very small pinch of Himalayan pink sea salt, fulvic & humatic acids, chitosan and a tablespoon of hydrogen peroxide per cup of soak water used (no more then .4ec on a .5 scale). I just germinated a 9 year old pack of Mandala Hashberry that was in a bresser for all that time lost in between drawers. 6 Soaked and all 6 sprouted. Adding H2h to the mix has completely ended any damping off for me...


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 22, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I like a very small pinch of Himalayan pink sea salt, fulvic & humatic acids, chitosan and a tablespoon of hydrogen peroxide per cup of soak water used (no more then .4ec on a .5 scale). I just germinated a 9 year old pack of Mandala Hashberry that was in a bresser for all that time lost in between drawers. 6 Soaked and all 6 sprouted. Adding H2h to the mix has completely ended any damping off for me...


I may have to try that myself. At the rate I'm going it will take 3-4 years to grow out all of my seeds.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 22, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I like a very small pinch of Himalayan pink sea salt, fulvic & humatic acids, chitosan and a tablespoon of hydrogen peroxide per cup of soak water used (no more then .4ec on a .5 scale). I just germinated a 9 year old pack of Mandala Hashberry that was in a bresser for all that time lost in between drawers. 6 Soaked and all 6 sprouted. Adding H2h to the mix has completely ended any damping off for me...


how much fulvic & humatic acid & chitosan in this brew please?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 22, 2016)

Getting super hyped for my Huck Spacequeen. Should be here within a week or so. Gonna run them alongside the next batch of Bodhi testers and maybe use it for a pollen chuck.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 22, 2016)

i think you'll like that cross. space queen is a special strain when it comes to genetic recombination. i keep thinking about apollo 13 , a11, & c99. my next few cracks are all lined up. what freebie did u get from sannie bro?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i think you'll like that cross. space queen is a special strain when it comes to genetic recombination. i keep thinking about apollo 13 , a11, & c99. my next few cracks are all lined up. what freebie did u get from sannie bro?


I hope so I really like that it's effects have been stated as being "relaxing, anti-anxiety, balanced head/body effect" because that is what I need in my life right now.

Not sure yet on the freebies as I didn't request anything in specific. I always let the folks at Sannie's pick, I like the surprise  . I've yet to grow any of the freebies out but sitting on 10x Casey Jones x Green Manalashi and 5x Silverhaze x Bluehammer from previous orders. No clue what to expect from the freebies.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 22, 2016)

Roughly cause I do it by feel more then measurement in a cup of water very small pinch of Himalayan pink sea salt, .5 - 1 gram chitosan, 1 - 2 ml of each fulvic and humatic ( I like the liquids ) and a tablespoon of h2h. That is for a seed soak and what I wet my paper towels with. I put it all in a mason jar and shack the tar out of it...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I hope so I really like that it's effects have been stated as being "relaxing, anti-anxiety, balanced head/body effect" because that is what I need in my life right now.
> 
> Not sure yet on the freebies as I didn't request anything in specific. I always let the folks at Sannie's pick, I like the surprise  . I've yet to grow any of the freebies out but sitting on 10x Casey Jones x Green Manalashi and 5x Silverhaze x Bluehammer from previous orders. No clue what to expect from the freebies.


You should grow some high cbd varieties - I bet they would fit the bill if anxiety is getting you. Makes mine just melt away every time.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I hope so I really like that it's effects have been stated as being "relaxing, anti-anxiety, balanced head/body effect" because that is what I need in my life right now.
> 
> Not sure yet on the freebies as I didn't request anything in specific. I always let the folks at Sannie's pick, I like the surprise  . I've yet to grow any of the freebies out but sitting on 10x Casey Jones x Green Manalashi and 5x Silverhaze x Bluehammer from previous orders. No clue what to expect from the freebies.


Professors description of this strain is right on the money! Berry yogurt smell, balanced high, nice and frosty. It's my go to hybrid for daytime smoke.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 23, 2016)

mt hood huckleberry


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 23, 2016)

caramel candy kush (dirty mitten direct) in dwc :


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 23, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You should grow some high cbd varieties - I bet they would fit the bill if anxiety is getting you. Makes mine just melt away every time.


Hopefully I can snag a pack of Bodhi high cbd freebies one of these days.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You should grow some high cbd varieties - I bet they would fit the bill if anxiety is getting you. Makes mine just melt away every time.


i have been looking at jay roller's cbd lines. alphakronik offering up a promise of 1 to 1 on certain strains. was very very interested in this tga offering : http://tgagenetics.com/Strains/pennywise.html


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

i thought james bean was doing a 2 for 1 on tga. maybe grab pennywise & apollo13 bx.

on topic, i lost one or two maybe three (unless the seed is retarded slow) to damping. got 6 great starts on mt hoodz. not bad over here. i dont think id ever crack something real real real valuable to me in this house. maybe my amended coco after a good "ferment" will give me better results. next ime imma soak & plant directly in some 60 day old amended.


----------



## futant (Feb 25, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You should grow some high cbd varieties - I bet they would fit the bill if anxiety is getting you. Makes mine just melt away every time.


Dabbing some AKG Tesla [Harle-Tsu X Gobbstopper] at Clancy's house Tuesday some amazing tasting CBD dab. I cannot wait for AKG and Dynasty to Collab (it is scheduled in the future by these two already). I also can't wait for my *CCK*s to sex, I am actually praying one is male.


----------



## futant (Feb 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i have been looking at jay roller's cbd lines. alphakronik offering up a promise of 1 to 1 on certain strains. was very very interested in this tga offering : http://tgagenetics.com/Strains/pennywise.html


I have grown SHK the Stud plant used for the entire AKG Force CBD line. I have a tesla running in flower at a friends grow. AKG CBD genetics is awesome and the 1:1 ratio gaurantee is real. The man has said it in person to me in his living room.
I have also run Cannatonic and Pennywise (not even in the same class unless you absolutely love the "tractor grease all over a hay bale" terpene profile)


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

you know i never thought about snatching a male of dynasty. my last 6 cck look now more interesting. love to hit a few things with a tight cck male. face off og 1st !


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

futant said:


> I have also run Cannatonic and Pennywise (not even in the same class unless you absolutely love the "tractor grease all over a hay bale" terpene profile)


no that sounds like eating crusty cat butz. yuck !


----------



## elkamino (Feb 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i thought james bean was doing a 2 for 1 on tga. maybe grab pennywise & apollo13 bx.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> The JBC deal isn't quite that good but its close:
> ...


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

yes, i want to do half my lab high cbd. same strain. run cuts sog. two tables at least. dedicate 2 @ 600w. & make oil from entire runs. i only need so much flower for me. im not selling weed any more. just a few zips a month to 2 dear friends. my day job is helping me be more consistent in the area of $. weed is a risk in the city. i always wonder about kitchen dudes asking me for my #. i hate to give it to them for 1) work & 2) play. id rather just do work. live my life outside that shit. every person i meet for weed has a fucked up agenda. so, i want to make cbd oil for wholesale. i can grow on 830w for my stuff. pushing 2200w total (ish) now. never get rid of my mothers. but i like & am gravitating to a very private type of guy. almost prefer to hang with people who grow & understand the garden love we got. like minds type of shit. fuck it im older not ashamed to say it. anyway, i see these great stainless tanks for high volume storage are like $400+/- from 5 to 50 gals. i like the 5s.& 25s. market it a certain way to companies in med legal making food products. every day i look at these cabins in the woods in MI for sale.


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 25, 2016)

anyone run the oregon huck ibl 2015?


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 25, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> anyone run the oregon huck ibl 2015?


no, but I have some seeds....


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i have been looking at jay roller's cbd lines. alphakronik offering up a promise of 1 to 1 on certain strains. was very very interested in this tga offering : http://tgagenetics.com/Strains/pennywise.html


I have pennywise seeds too. Id look at other options. From what I recall it was like 1 out of 3 (or4) that have cbd properties. Cant recall where I read that... But i dont have access to testing and how am I supposed to tell? Maybe there are home testing kits.... 
Im waiting for more info to be available about the alphakronik cbd lines.
lovelace, tesla, or the force pain control seem promising.
Sorry for the derail.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 25, 2016)

futant said:


> Dabbing some AKG Tesla [Harle-Tsu X Gobbstopper] at Clancy's house Tuesday some amazing tasting CBD dab. I cannot wait for AKG and Dynasty to Collab (it is scheduled in the future by these two already). I also can't wait for my *CCK*s to sex, I am actually praying one is male.


Is it true the high cbd dabs taste like cherry? I've seen several mentions of this before.

fuckin love the CCK!


----------



## futant (Feb 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is it true the high cbd dabs taste like cherry? I've seen several mentions of this before.
> 
> fuckin love the CCK!


Many do, the Tesla I was dabbing at Clancy's was very citrus actually; suprised me. Here is a pic of it.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is it true the high cbd dabs taste like cherry? I've seen several mentions of this before.
> 
> fuckin love the CCK!


I don't have a lot of room like some of you guys but I swear if I live long enough I'm going to make f2s of the CCK.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 29, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> anyone run the oregon huck ibl 2015?


Not yet I almost popped some recently but decided I have too many things going ATM. They're high on the list though... got a couple packs actually.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 1, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I don't have a lot of room like some of you guys but I swear if I live long enough I'm going to make f2s of the CCK. View attachment 3616901


You'd be surprised, you can make pretty tiny rooms specifically for the purpose of making seeds. All you really need is a computer case to flower some males in and appropriate filters to prevent too much pollen from going everywhere but this part of the problem isn't so bad really. Then a paint brush and pollen and you can pollinate branches in your bigger grow room to get some nice seeds but also nice bud.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 1, 2016)

Huckleberry Space Queens have arrived.  These are next on the list!

I got Shiva x C99 as freebies.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Huckleberry Space Queens have arrived.  These are next on the list!
> 
> I got Shiva x C99 as freebies.


that's a KILLER freebie. i still have 20+ of those. sexy. delicious. fast.

shiva is a true classic banger. i did sensi's verison & got hermi massive.

esko's shiva cut is goooooood. & his c99 male is good.

wouldnt mind doing paradise "durga mata" speaking of shiva.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 1, 2016)

the 6 mt hooz are doing great.

so far my method of rockwool cube raised out of the coco w/ myco underneath ...keeping me damp-off free.

and i did put all my seedlingz in the flower lab w/ humidity in the low 40%.

sex them , transplant them, & bring them up to veg.

got 7 c99s cracking along w/ some more gsc x's.

gear up. before it gets hot. & i cant crack again till fall.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 5, 2016)

mt hoodz. mos def. transplant the rockwool cube. leaving just half under the coco line. put in flower room for humidity control. turns out everything im cracking is surviving once in the flower room. from 6 dynasty got 6 seedlings. from 3 gsc x triple og got 3 going. so much better w/ a different protocol for little seedlings. i refuse to touch or stake them too. once their established ill give them some support. 

all the mt hoodz have this (sort of) leaf shape :


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 7, 2016)

The last 3 are Pineapple Fields.Chunking up nice and just sticky as tar.The first few are the Kali Snapple x SSH f3 and the kali Snapple regular.View attachment 3626247  View attachment 3626249


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 9, 2016)

Well fellas the crater lake v5 has been cut dried and been in the jar for 4 days. Sample time. She is very heady with an awesome buzz. Not much of a fall down you just ease back and enjoy. She smells like funky wine right now. Just another reminder of just how great Dynasty is. It's right up there with the CCK!


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 10, 2016)

Here is a few Blue Heron:

















Lousy pictures but a very nice plant with great smoke.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

VirtualHerd said:


> Here is a few Blue Heron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very beautiful flower with the blue heron


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

mt hoodz


----------



## limonene (Mar 13, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> The last 3 are Pineapple Fields.Chunking up nice and just sticky as tar.The first few are the Kali Snapple x SSH f3 and the kali Snapple regular.View attachment 3626247 View attachment 3626248 View attachment 3626249 View attachment 3626250 View attachment 3626251 View attachment 3626252
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! my pack of pineapple fields are itching to be popped this year and you have definitely pushed them up the list. What are your overall impressions of the fields?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> Nice! my pack of pineapple fields are itching to be popped this year and you have definitely pushed them up the list. What are your overall impressions of the fields?


I think I'm picking me up some pineapple fields and hoping for the faster flowering pheno. PFs sound amazing!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> I have pennywise seeds too. Id look at other options. From what I recall it was like 1 out of 3 (or4) that have cbd properties. Cant recall where I read that... But i dont have access to testing and how am I supposed to tell? Maybe there are home testing kits....
> Im waiting for more info to be available about the alphakronik cbd lines.
> lovelace, tesla, or the force pain control seem promising.
> Sorry for the derail.


CB scientific have at home THC and CBD test kits available. Sin City use them on their CBD strain progeny. There are a few threads on homeofthedank.com that show how well they work. A guy called Genetic Theories swears by them


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 16, 2016)

Just got my 1st order of dynasty seeds in. Pineapple fields and huck kush...james bean company is the shit...took 3 days to get delivered to the east coast. All done with the the tude.. got a 5pk freebie of honey badger


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2016)

Trippy packaging. I never seen those before I only ever got mine from Sannies.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 16, 2016)

my blue heron stayed green with no color at all.good looking buds.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Trippy packaging. I never seen those before I only ever got mine from Sannies.


those packages are straight from the D team.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 17, 2016)

Anyone run the platinum huckleberry cookies? The pics on ig of that strain are outrageous....in a good way


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 17, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> those packages are straight from the D team.


Funny you say that just got my 2nd order from the dank team today. Also props to the dank team.. put in order at the same time early mon and came in today. Hats off for a prompt delivery. The ameican bean companies are great! Got my order today of Dynasty carmel candy kush and bluniverse...the d team also threw me 6 freebies...3 of johnston gen-shooks rum kush and johns gens-capt. Purp berry cookies. Also a free dynasty beer coozie! Sweet!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 17, 2016)

So I will be poppin 3 out of my 4 packs of dynasty for now. For sure I will be popping pineapple fields, carmel candy kush, just up in the air over bluniverse or huckleberry kush. Im leaning towards bluniverse, I just don't have the room to pop all 4 seeing as I also have a djs short grape krush mom clone recoupping in my veg tent. (My buddy took care of it during a move,it was root bound as fuck) So as you can see poppin both bluniverse n huck kush, and having grape krush would be a lil much on the berry flavor side. Any recommendations between bluniverse and huck kush...


----------



## futant (Mar 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone run the platinum huckleberry cookies? The pics on ig of that strain are outrageous....in a good way


Just starting this male into flower now he will be pollinating:
My THE CURE FOR MOVEMENT (blockhead x AKG LVPK BX), Norcal Pineapple Chunk (not the Barney's Farm CRAP), and Bodhi's Dragon's Blood Hash Plant.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 23, 2016)

I took a short break from growing but I'm putting the tent up this week and will be popping some Huckleberry Kush V3 for a SCRoG grow.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 28, 2016)

3 of 3 on the Huckleberry Kush germination, all popped within 24hrs after soaking. 

I might put a journal up once I get through the vegging stage.


----------



## Hiero1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Cherry vanilla skunk freebie from T.D.T


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hiero1 said:


> Cherry vanilla skunk freebie from T.D.TView attachment 3644019View attachment 3644021


Hell yah! I was real curious about those! Looks real nice...how's the aroma?


----------



## Hiero1 (Mar 28, 2016)

May be vanilla chewable baby aspirin with a hint of tang.Its only day 49.I was hoping for some more info on it.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 29, 2016)

@Hiero1 

looks killer. did u keep cuts? nugz dense?


----------



## Hiero1 (Mar 29, 2016)

I was given three seeds, and got three females.All three are very dense large resin cakes.I dried a little tiny piece on my hood last night, and the smoke smelled like early 90's R.K.S on exhale.If you smoked real skunk . You should know what I'm talking about .I'll post pics of all three a little later.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hiero1 said:


> I was given three seeds, and got three females.All three are very dense large resin cakes.I dried a little tiny piece on my hood last night, and the smoke smelled like early 90's R.K.S on exhale.If you smoked real skunk . You should know what I'm talking about .I'll post pics of all three a little later.View attachment 3644911


3 for 3 ! Score


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> 3 for 3 ! Score


$10-30 more bucks is well worth the price to be assured that you are getting good genetics that have been worked.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm gonna scoop some more dynasty soon...salmon river OG and huckleberry cookies


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 30, 2016)

Ive not tried those but I can vouch for their cck and crater lake v5.


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm gonna scoop some more dynasty soon...salmon river OG and huckleberry cookies


Please post a grow log on these and link it here when you do. I really want to see the Salmon River grown out...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 30, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Please post a grow log on these and link it here when you do. I really want to see the Salmon River grown out...


I will for sure...it looks effing gorgeous in the pics


----------



## Hiero1 (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Hiero1 (Mar 31, 2016)

More cherry vanilla skunk.


----------



## Hiero1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 1, 2016)

Let the dynasty begin!! haha. Out of 30 beans 29 are above soil which is pretty good rates if you ask me. 10 pineapple fields, 10 cck, 9 bluniverse...


----------



## limonene (Apr 2, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Let the dynasty begin!! haha. Out of 30 beans 29 are above soil which is pretty good rates if you ask me. 10 pineapple fields, 10 cck, 9 bluniverse...


are you doing a journal for these? Ive been sitting on a pack of the PF for ages!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> are you doing a journal for these? Ive been sitting on a pack of the PF for ages!


Was thinking about it but just might throw a few pics up in here through out the grow . I'm going to have my hands full with the grow.(I'm running 4k bloom room). As of right now I don't feel like updating and posting weekly. haha I know poor me.
Pop those PF's dude, everything I've seen and heard about the strain is great. Can't wait. I'm really stoked for this run.


----------



## limonene (Apr 4, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Was thinking about it but just might throw a few pics up in here through out the grow . I'm going to have my hands full with the grow.(I'm running 4k bloom room). As of right now I don't feel like updating and posting weekly. haha I know poor me.
> Pop those PF's dude, everything I've seen and heard about the strain is great. Can't wait. I'm really stoked for this run.


Haha yeah I know what you mean I can't fully commit to a journal, I end up spending all my time trying to get the best photo instead of actually looking after my plants. I'm going to pop those PF this year I swear!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

mt hood huckleberry


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 5, 2016)

These dyn. seedling plants have some vigor man...moving right along...big girl is djs grape krush mom. Green non mutant pheno. Reaks of welchs grape and grape fruit snacks. Im going have some decisions to make popping all this dynasty gear. For today the grapkrush needs a clone haircut


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 5, 2016)

caramel candy kush.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 5, 2016)

are dynasty going to release huckleberry des tar again or are they a discontinued line now?


----------



## Hiero1 (Apr 6, 2016)

The Dank Team has 8 packs.


----------



## Hiero1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Day 58 C.V.S ....cherry on the inhale classic roadkill on the exhale.View attachment 365211 3[/ATTACH]


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

ive decided to grow out this killer cut of cck & let her go. might grab a clone. consolation is im def grabbing a pack of cck for extra play. got 6 beans in the stash. with 16 beans. just 6 cck females. any more id be lucky. & pick my own. i cant get 2 zips off the one i got to save my life. & the smoke is so so so damn good its never here long. what to do ! i think 2 packs of this strain , winner winner chicken dinner. im like kenny rogers. a gambler.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> ive decided to grow out this killer cut of cck & let her go. might grab a clone. consolation is im def grabbing a pack of cck for extra play. got 6 beans in the stash. with 16 beans. just 6 cck females. any more id be lucky. & pick my own. i cant get 2 zips off the one i got to save my life. & the smoke is so so so damn good its never here long. what to do ! i think 2 packs of this strain , winner winner chicken dinner. im like kenny rogers. a gambler.


I know the feeling....I'm letting a sick cut of vanilla Kush go... Was gonna make s1... But bailed on that. I hope I can get a similar pheno next year :/


----------



## Southerner (Apr 11, 2016)

Been a while boys, but I am finally starting back up my grow in my new house(moving sucks)-- this time with only Dynasty seeds. Last I posted in this thread I was talking about having germed some CLV5, well it came out great but I was too busy at the time to document them in any way. I actually processed most it into a large fresh nug-run of BHO. The amount of resin these flowers produced was amazing and left a pretty nice flavor profile(for BHO, anyway).

For this run I am starting with 15 seeds total. 6 are Blueniverse, 6 are Lovin Cup', and the remaining 3 are Dess*tarr. Right now the seeds are in some root cubes under the humidity dome, but I should get an idea of how many are going to pop in a few days; I've always had great germ rates with Dynasty so im not worried about it. All will be grown with my ROLS that I've used for a few years now. I'm mother hunting, so I will go with a shorter veg than I usually do just to get a quicker look at what we're working with.

I have so many seeds in my back log, but after not being able to grow for 7 months or so I knew I wanted to not play with testing lesser known breeders this round. Cant wait till I am perpetually growing again.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 11, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Been a while boys, but I am finally starting back up my grow in my new house(moving sucks)-- this time with only Dynasty seeds. Last I posted in this thread I was talking about having germed some CLV5, well it came out great but I was too busy at the time to document them in any way. I actually processed most it into a large fresh nug-run of BHO. The amount of resin these flowers produced was amazing and left a pretty nice flavor profile(for BHO, anyway).
> 
> For this run I am starting with 15 seeds total. 6 are Blueniverse, 6 are Lovin Cup', and the remaining 3 are Dess*tarr. Right now the seeds are in some root cubes under the humidity dome, but I should get an idea of how many are going to pop in a few days; I've always had great germ rates with Dynasty so im not worried about it. All will be grown with my ROLS that I've used for a few years now. I'm mother hunting, so I will go with a shorter veg than I usually do just to get a quicker look at what we're working with.
> 
> I have so many seeds in my back log, but after not being able to grow for 7 months or so I knew I wanted to not play with testing lesser known breeders this round. Cant wait till I am perpetually growing again.


I look forward to some Lovin' Cup updates, that's one that really has my interest due to the effects description of the Shishkaberry mother they used.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 11, 2016)

mt hoodz looking sexy. little boring right now. but 6 perfect little plants. best crack in years. 6 for 9. 

go team dynasty !


----------



## Hiero1 (Apr 11, 2016)

More Cherry vanilla skunk day 63


----------



## Hiero1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry for the double shot


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hiero1 said:


> View attachment 3655183 View attachment 3655185 More Cherry vanilla skunk day 63View attachment 3655183


Looks like some big hard frosty nougat right there!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 11, 2016)

Hiero1 said:


> View attachment 3655183 View attachment 3655185 More Cherry vanilla skunk day 63View attachment 3655183


That's friggin beautiful man!


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Apr 11, 2016)

Beautiful nugs! My salmon river OG seeds just came in, im excited! Cant wait to run her. Keeping the healthiest as a mother.


----------



## Hiero1 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh my god that cherry vanilla looks awesome! Gonna be a heavy yield too eh?
Im def gonna do my freebies next time now..


----------



## Hiero1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Huge heavy stem snapping disco ball covered buds. I feel lucky to have it .


----------



## Hiero1 (Apr 14, 2016)

This is the heaviest yielder of the three.Cherry vanilla skunk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hiero1 said:


> This is the heaviest yielder of the three.Cherry vanilla skunkView attachment 3656814 View attachment 3656814


Seeing easy trim jobs like this pleases me


----------



## Southerner (Apr 14, 2016)

Had of 12/15 seeds pop within 3 days so I went ahead and culled the other three. I looked in the rootcubes and the 3 seeds were sprouting and on their way up, so really id consider it 15/15 for a more patient man. Put them in dixie cups with a dose of myco directly to the tap root and around the rootcube; I also like to use a more aerated version of my soil for seedlings. Currently the are under a large CFL bulb from ebay, I already forgot the name of it but its a big ass bulb that I use just for germination. I used the same type back in the old house. I might put them under a hans panel that I dont use much at the end of the week, though. Then they will be moved to a closet in the basement under a 600MH while I finish out building the actual true veg room with a 1000wMH. 6 Lovin Cup, 5 Blueniverse, and 1 Dess**tar made the first cut.
Day4:





I'll check back in once there's more to show.


----------



## Rooster96 (Apr 15, 2016)

What is a good strain that is fast finishing and a heavy yeilder? I am trying to pick between a pack of SOG life savers or maybe something from Bodhi or something from P. I have run his original Mochalope years ago and it was pretty good just need something new. Great thread by the way! Thanks to all that has posted!


----------



## Hiero1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Day 68


----------



## Hiero1 (Apr 17, 2016)

All done....Cherry vanilla skunk.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 17, 2016)

Rooster96 said:


> What is a good strain that is fast finishing and a heavy yeilder? I am trying to pick between a pack of SOG life savers or maybe something from Bodhi or something from P. I have run his original Mochalope years ago and it was pretty good just need something new. Great thread by the way! Thanks to all that has posted!


Bigworm6969 Prime Crystal big yielder


----------



## Rooster96 (Apr 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Bigworm6969 Prime Crystal big yielder


Thanks for the info Vato. I have just read up on Big worms gear and it looks good. I will have to give it a run.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

mt hood huckleberry


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

here's the opengrow write up for the beans i got. first drop. f1s.

https://www.opengrow.com/topic/45011-mthood-huckleberry/

hoping for one nice pheno.


----------



## Southerner (Apr 21, 2016)

Have you guys heard anything about their new strain Birds of Paradise? Its Kali Snapple X Blue Heron from what I read. I've grown Pineapple Fields which is another Kali Snapple cross of theirs and it is among the best I've ever produced. I love how they dont attempt to put out 10000 strains every year, reaffirms how much work they must put into each one.


----------



## limonene (Apr 21, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Have you guys heard anything about their new strain Birds of Paradise? Its Kali Snapple X Blue Heron from what I read. I've grown Pineapple Fields which is another Kali Snapple cross of theirs and it is among the best I've ever produced. I love how they dont attempt to put out 10000 strains every year, reaffirms how much work they must put into each one.


Have you got any pics of the PF? I've been sitting on a pack for ages and need any excuse to get them going


----------



## Southerner (Apr 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> Have you got any pics of the PF? I've been sitting on a pack for ages and need any excuse to get them going


I cant remember if I posted this already in this thread, so forgive me if I have. Smell and taste are two of the most important characteristics for me. I just love tasting something unexpected or out of the ordinary when it comes to pot. My whole room reaked of pineapple dankness. The high was very energetic and happy. Perfect for a good hike or in social settings. This what only part of plant #1, we also had 4 other females but I loved this one the most. If I had to guess this is what P refers to as:

"Pheno “B”(20%) reeking of pineapple roadkill, this Kali Snapple dominant pheno that is the smelliest of the bunch. incredible terpenes and high."


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I cant remember if I posted this already in this thread, so forgive me if I have. Smell and taste are two of the most important characteristics for me. I just love tasting something unexpected or out of the ordinary when it comes to pot. My whole room reaked of pineapple dankness. The high was very energetic and happy. Perfect for a good hike or in social settings. This what only part of plant #1, we also had 4 other females but I loved this one the most. If I had to guess this is what P refers to as:
> 
> "Pheno “B”(20%) reeking of pineapple roadkill, this Kali Snapple dominant pheno that is the smelliest of the bunch. incredible terpenes and high."


O my fuck...I am so pumped!


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 23, 2016)

Anyone try the huckleberry destar?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2016)

Southerner I can just tell that shit reeks by looking at that pic, I can practically smell it through my screen


----------



## limonene (Apr 25, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I cant remember if I posted this already in this thread, so forgive me if I have. Smell and taste are two of the most important characteristics for me. I just love tasting something unexpected or out of the ordinary when it comes to pot. My whole room reaked of pineapple dankness. The high was very energetic and happy. Perfect for a good hike or in social settings. This what only part of plant #1, we also had 4 other females but I loved this one the most. If I had to guess this is what P refers to as:
> 
> "Pheno “B”(20%) reeking of pineapple roadkill, this Kali Snapple dominant pheno that is the smelliest of the bunch. incredible terpenes and high."


looks great, i really hope i find that pheno - pineapple dankness sounds great! how long did you flower that particular pheno for?


----------



## Southerner (Apr 25, 2016)

limonene said:


> looks great, i really hope i find that pheno - pineapple dankness sounds great! how long did you flower that particular pheno for?


I'm pretty sure all were cut somewhere between 63-70 days but I don't keep records or anything.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 25, 2016)

More Huck SQ...


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

that huck spacequeen always looks dank. might want to meet that lady sometime. i have to toss this cck. but i cant do it till i can do my cck project. she's such good smoke. bomb selection mi amigo. still gonna do a dank team. grab another pack of cck. its the only place to grab those seeds. & i need. its on my very important project list. 

in a crazy world , where people did such things, like play with seeds, and id never rec+ u do this, id [email protected] some b-man beans for them thats for sure. hypothetically speaking. "jazz hands" & all.

caramel candy kush, dirty mitten direct


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 25, 2016)

limonene said:


> looks great, i really hope i find that pheno - pineapple dankness sounds great! how long did you flower that particular pheno for?


me also


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> More Huck SQ...
> 
> View attachment 3666037



fuck yea!!! mmmm.

How long does she take again?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> fuck yea!!! mmmm.
> 
> How long does she take again?


9 weeks 12/12 and she's perfect.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> 9 weeks 12/12 and she's perfect.


I'm real excited that Huck Space Queen is next on my list along with my Bodhi tester and a PSBC tester. I got 2 packs of HuckSQ think I should pop both and hunt or 1 pack will find me a winner?




also I know I posted this pages back but I trimmed up the Blueberry Cheesecake pheno Des Tar Bx top bud.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm real excited that Huck Space Queen is next on my list along with my Bodhi tester and a PSBC tester. I got 2 packs of HuckSQ think I should pop both and hunt or 1 pack will find me a winner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't really comment on that seeing as I only had one gal to look at, but based upon that I think the odds are in your favor if you just run 1 pack. I can't be that lucky!

That Des Tar looks killer bro...great job on her!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Can't really comment on that seeing as I only had one gal to look at, but based upon that I think the odds are in your favor if you just run 1 pack. I can't be that lucky!
> 
> That Des Tar looks killer bro...great job on her!


Ok I'll try with 1 pack! I like the idea of having a backup pack for the future just incase! Have you by chance looked at the pheno descriptions for that strain and tried to identify which one you got?

*


Pheno #1(30%)- *Space Queen dom pheno that is one of the fastest blooming and extremely resinous. This pheno has a nice terpene profile resembling "berry yogurt" infused with weed. 



*Pheno #2(50%)-* 50/50 pheno provides a nice compliments from both parents and is the most common in the gene pool throughout testing.. The smells are subtle, but the smells/flavors come thru nicely upon a good cure..



*Pheno #3(20%)-* Huckleberry dom. and the most dense of the group. the stretch is minimal as well (.5x), so be prepared for a little longer vegetive time for this pheno.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Ok I'll try with 1 pack! I like the idea of having a backup pack for the future just incase! Have you by chance looked at the pheno descriptions for that strain and tried to identify which one you got?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I'd say I have pheno #1. Berry yougurt describes it very well!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

Well yours is extremely resinous looking too so that makes sense! 

Dynasty is bang on with their pheno descriptions ime! I love it! Wish everyone took the time and knew their wares well enough to provide the same info.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Ok I'll try with 1 pack! I like the idea of having a backup pack for the future just incase! Have you by chance looked at the pheno descriptions for that strain and tried to identify which one you got?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I love how Dynasty does this for their strains, I wish it was a breeding standard. I noticed on their newer releases they're even taking pics of each pheno.


----------



## limonene (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Well yours is extremely resinous looking too so that makes sense!
> 
> Dynasty is bang on with their pheno descriptions ime! I love it! Wish everyone took the time and knew their wares well enough to provide the same info.


yeah i was having this same conversation today with pistils. I also wish everyone took the time to grow their weed like yours! Stuff is looking amazing bro.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

limonene said:


> yeah i was having this same conversation today with pistils. I also wish everyone took the time to grow their weed like yours! Stuff is looking amazing bro.


Thanks bros much love. I always try to handle the buds with most care and delicacy to not smash those trichs! my trich obsession is borderline unhealthy lol.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 26, 2016)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone try the huckleberry destar?


I have three females that just sexed, i'll be putting them in the flower room in about 15 days.
popped 5 all germed, two males.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 26, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I have three females that just sexed, i'll be putting them in the flower room in about 15 days.
> popped 5 all germed, two males.


Mmmmm. Those have winner written all over em!

Looking forward to some pics....


----------



## limonene (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm tentatively scheduling september for a big seed popping adventure. So far the line up is a pack of pineapple fields, sunshine4, space monkey and maybe orange sunshine. no doubt that line up will change but the pineapple fields is DEFINITELY getting run. i need more dynasty in my life.


----------



## limonene (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks bros much love. I always try to handle the buds with most care and delicacy to not smash those trichs! my trich obsession is borderline unhealthy lol.


respect, even on my best day i cant get my weed to look like that.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 26, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I have three females that just sexed, i'll be putting them in the flower room in about 15 days.
> popped 5 all germed, two males.


I look forward to pictures! I'm torn between getting the huckleberry destar and blue magoo bx2. Might just have to grab both


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Mmmmm. Those have winner written all over em!
> 
> Looking forward to some pics....


yea, I am buying another digi cam, my last one took a shit, but it was dying for a LONG time, kept adjusting the focus constantly.
I had to put off an entire run because my buddy gave me some sour lemon ogs and some grapegods he apparently thought he could vege them under 14 hrs of light (contrary to my advice) but his loss was my gain, got three grapegods (got a good grape pheno) and three sour lemon ogs (smells and tastes JUST like bubblegum)
so I won't bitch about it, although I had to put off the huckleberry des tars, dank zappas, and my pink lotus's (would it be Loti?)
I got the gnarliest purpley super crystally pink lotus male, the damn thing is so crystally it is catching it's own pollen, which sorta sucks cuz I've been trying to collect it. I reaaaally want to take pics of this stud, I've never had a male that looks this promising


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks bros much love. I always try to handle the buds with most care and delicacy to not smash those trichs! my trich obsession is borderline unhealthy lol.


man... I got this friend that squeezes the fuck out of every nug he checks out.. drives me nuts, I've even told him but he doesn't care or is oblivious to the PROPER etiquette involved.... I mean the first thing he does is squeezes the bejesus out of it and then smells it, judges more on density than that actual product...
Man... my "friends" suck... especially the growers I know..
fuckin feel like everyone around here is just in it for the weight and money.
oh well... that's why my herb is ten times better than theirs... an actual love and understanding of the plant is crucial in my opinion. That and they are all hydro-chem grows


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 27, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> man... I got this friend that squeezes the fuck out of every nug he checks out.. drives me nuts, I've even told him but he doesn't care or is oblivious to the PROPER etiquette involved.... I mean the first thing he does is squeezes the bejesus out of it and then smells it, judges more on density than that actual product...
> Man... my "friends" suck... especially the growers I know..
> fuckin feel like everyone around here is just in it for the weight and money.
> oh well... that's why my herb is ten times better than theirs... an actual love and understanding of the plant is crucial in my opinion. That and they are all hydro-chem grows


For real dude, all my buddies judge weed based on density lol and don't even get me started if they get purple, they think its the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 27, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> man... I got this friend that squeezes the fuck out of every nug he checks out.. drives me nuts, I've even told him but he doesn't care or is oblivious to the PROPER etiquette involved.... I mean the first thing he does is squeezes the bejesus out of it and then smells it, judges more on density than that actual product...
> Man... my "friends" suck... especially the growers I know..
> fuckin feel like everyone around here is just in it for the weight and money.
> oh well... that's why my herb is ten times better than theirs... an actual love and understanding of the plant is crucial in my opinion. That and they are all hydro-chem grows


bahahah this would drive me equally nuts! I hope he's not doing it in your garden!!!

You should ask him why he doesn't smash and bruise his bananas and apples a week before he eats them? It's essentially the same thing.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> bahahah this would drive me equally nuts! I hope he's not doing it in your garden!!!
> 
> You should ask him why he doesn't smash and bruise his bananas and apples a week before he eats them? It's essentially the same thing.


heh... yea... it's the same "friend" that I helped dial in his outdoor grow/soil recipe, and he still managed to fuck that up (pulling them all like 15 days early)
doesn't listen to me, and still always asks "damn dude, how do you get them THIS frosty and potent??"
um here's a novel concept
LISTEN...
it's all good, he fucks up so much shit that I often profit from it, I have three strains that he cast off, even before flowering.
Plus my fruity-toot is a strain that I crossed with his sour lemon og female that he ran last yr, so that's badass
oh.. and FUCK no he ain't in my garden. I always give him a larfy bud to squeeze, he can think it's not dense, I couldn't give a shit
He doesn't even *smoke* herb...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 27, 2016)

Haha ya people get boners for density...who gives a dam lol I hate feeling like I have to explain myself if I'm not bringing rocks


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Apr 28, 2016)

My salmon river og seeds popped and are vegging nicely im so excited! I'm hearing literally all good things about Dynasty gear. I cant wait. I am really considering doing one whole room 12 plants all Salmon River OG. If i get a good pheno i think i will lol. Just had to post again because im so excited, plus no one around my area has even heard of Dynasty so that adds to the excitement  cheers all


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

what's the deal with "caramel og" ?
anybody got a pack ?

looks like a good match-up with caramel candy kush. 
be nice to cross them.

im very keen on the lovin cup. might have to grab that and caramel og.

snatched another pack of cck to run. got 16 beans ill go through.

2 of my mt. hood huckleberry looking blue magoo dom.
early branching on those & just topped all 6.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 28, 2016)

I like the sounds of Lovin' Cup too, that and the Oregon Huckleberry IBL will be my next purchase of Dynasty.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

caramel candy kush


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 28, 2016)

517BlckBerry said:


> My salmon river og seeds popped and are vegging nicely im so excited! I'm hearing literally all good things about Dynasty gear. I cant wait. I am really considering doing one whole room 12 plants all Salmon River OG. If i get a good pheno i think i will lol. Just had to post again because im so excited, plus no one around my area has even heard of Dynasty so that adds to the excitement  cheers all


Please post pics and a link if you run a journal on the Salmon River if you have them...


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## 517BlckBerry (Apr 28, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Please post pics and a link if you run a journal on the Salmon River if you have them...


Absolutely i will! I noticed very few pics online. Can't wait  guna veg her out for a little while though , but I promise I'll start a journal within the month


----------



## Southerner (Apr 29, 2016)

Got a little behind with my LC/Bluni grow because of having to use CFL's in my bedroom closet a little longer than i'd have liked. But now that im done with the building inspector this week, I have moved them into a closet under about 500W MH that is attached to what will be the full grow. This is in my basement, so even running this at 500W without any air extraction, the temps stay stable at 83.

Anyway, CFLs I had werent terrible but they seemed to cause an aweful lot of stretch. When I transpanted from solo cups to 1.5L pots before this pic, I buried probably 3-5 inches of stem per plant. These are gana outgrow this closet quickly so ive got toget my ass in gear and start getting myroom together. When everything is up and going we will have 1000W MH on a light rail for veg side and 4X1000W HPS on the flower side. I doubt ill run all four for this run, though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 29, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Got a little behind with my LC/Bluni grow because of having to use CFL's in my bedroom closet a little longer than i'd have liked. But now that im done with the building inspector this week, I have moved them into a closet under about 500W MH that is attached to what will be the full grow. This is in my basement, so even running this at 500W without any air extraction, the temps stay stable at 83.
> 
> Anyway, CFLs I had werent terrible but they seemed to cause an aweful lot of stretch. When I transpanted from solo cups to 1.5L pots before this pic, I buried probably 3-5 inches of stem per plant. These are gana outgrow this closet quickly so ive got toget my ass in gear and start getting myroom together. When everything is up and going we will have 1000W MH on a light rail for veg side and 4X1000W HPS on the flower side. I doubt ill run all four for this run, though.



LC?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 30, 2016)

Man that Des Tar bx blueberry cheesecake pheno put me out! I just woke up at 12:30 am from a nap after smokin that shit. Didn't even realize I was going down for a nap haha.

Like a rollercoaster ride. Real hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh and then BOOM straight down!



oh ya after ~4 months in the jar the smell has turned into straight grape candy. mmmm


----------



## greencropper (Apr 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Man that Des Tar bx blueberry cheesecake pheno put me out! I just woke up at 12:30 am from a nap after smokin that shit. Didn't even realize I was going down for a nap haha.
> 
> Like a rollercoaster ride. Real hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh and then BOOM straight down!
> 
> ...


hope dynasty has another drop with the des tar again, looks ultradank gear


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> LC?


Lovin' Cup would be my guess


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> hope dynasty has another drop with the des tar again, looks ultradank gear


I know man damn. I see most everything is sold out at Sannies. at those prices I'm kinda kicking myself for not grabbing 2 of everything that was dropped there. I'm just a broke ass.








also anyone ever grown out the Pineapple Diesel? I had a dude hit me up on IG asking if I'd trade him one of my packs. Making me feel like it's extra special.  I have 2 packs though. Thinking I should spread the love but also feeling a little greedy haha


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 30, 2016)

James Bean Co seems to have had a restock of some strains including the Des-tar amongst others


----------



## greencropper (Apr 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I know man damn. I see most everything is sold out at Sannies. at those prices I'm kinda kicking myself for not grabbing 2 of everything that was dropped there. I'm just a broke ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive way too many in stock yet fear missing out on the des tar & others if its discontinued? healthy desire, greed or psychosis? all depends on which shrink i guess?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 30, 2016)

caramel og. somebody needs to run that. gotta be gems. its a dif male made from 2 lines? smoking some caramel candy kush right now. soooooooo gooooooood.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive way too many in stock yet fear missing out on the des tar & others if its discontinued? healthy desire, greed or psychosis? all depends on which shrink i guess?


Hahaha better be safe and grab a wide variety of cannabis seeds to treat all those "conditions" you have.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hahaha better be safe and grab a wide variety of cannabis seeds to treat all those "conditions" you have.


i accept that quote over a shrinks opinion anyday!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hahaha better be safe and grab a wide variety of cannabis seeds to treat all those "conditions" you have.





greencropper said:


> ive way too many in stock yet fear missing out on the des tar & others if its discontinued? healthy desire, greed or psychosis? all depends on which shrink i guess?


Haha! Ain't that the truth.

Speaking of which, I was getting that sinking feeling/panic knowing that today is the last day for the James Bean 420 promo. So, I decided to bust open the seed tin and take an inventory of my beans. I don't know what number would have justified me not making yet another purchase, but I went at it anyway. 427 purchased beans, 208 freebies, and I stopped counting at 500 F2/pollen chucks.

Clearly that wasn't enough....


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 30, 2016)

One can never have enough! There's nothing as exciting as exacting, following through, waiting, and receiving a bean order! Get's me excited just thinking about it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> One can never have enough! There's nothing as exciting as exacting, following through, waiting, and receiving a bean order! Get's me excited just thinking about it.


Great to see you back buddy!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Great to see you back buddy!


Thanks my friend. I've missed this. I hope you and your family are well. I'm excited to catch up and look into what you and everyone have been up to. I'll PM you and touch base. It's so great to hear from you! You all inspire me.


----------



## viridis~veritas (Apr 30, 2016)

sometimes. i get inspired. caramel candy kush my next run. wanna pop half. wait two weeks pop the other half.

grab my new pack of dynasty. open it up. 14 seeds. nice ! got 6 makes 20.

no way i dont find something bomb.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 30, 2016)

viridis~veritas said:


> sometimes. i get inspired. caramel candy kush my next run. wanna pop half. wait two weeks pop the other half.
> 
> grab my new pack of dynasty. open it up. 14 seeds. nice ! got 6 makes 20.
> 
> no way i dont find something bomb.


GUARANTEED bomb in those 20 seeds. I only cracked half a pack, lucked out with 4 ladies and they were all exceptional. I can only imagine what could be found with a larger pool to chose from.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 30, 2016)

I have close to a 100 seeds I made from several CCK phenos and their brother, a beautiful specimen. I'm curious af to see what they make, killer CCKs next generation or a monster variation fiasco.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I have close to a 100 seeds I made from several CCK phenos and their brother, a beautiful specimen. I'm curious af to see what they make, killer CCKs next generation or a monster variation fiasco.


How many phenos did you have on your first run? I'd be real curious to see how those seeds turn out too! I bet there is lots of fun hidden in there.

I only had 2 phenos within my 4 ladies and the strain description only provided for 2.

Which pheno do you guys prefer the Ms. U leaner or the Bubba leaner? Or has it been confirmed that it is infact Oregon Afghan and not Bubba?


----------



## Smidge34 (May 1, 2016)

I wound up flowering 3 girls from a 10 pack and there was a Bubba/Afghan leaner, a Ms U leaner and one that was more Ms U than Bubba if that makes sense. The Ms U leaner was my fave and the caterpillars too lol. The male I used was a Bubba leaner with huge fan leaves and a wicked stem rub. I hit all 3 CCK girls with the pollen. I also hit a special Sannie's Jackberry pheno and my avatar picture is one of the results of that cross. I haven't popped any of the next generation CCK I made. F2s I guess?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 1, 2016)

viridis~veritas said:


> sometimes. i get inspired. caramel candy kush my next run. wanna pop half. wait two weeks pop the other half.
> 
> grab my new pack of dynasty. open it up. 14 seeds. nice ! got 6 makes 20.
> 
> no way i dont find something bomb.


14 seeds eh? Nice!

Don't sleep on the Bubba leaners. I'm kicking myself for not giving that one another run or two. It was possibly even nicer smoke than the Ms U pheno....but it was so damn tiny!


----------



## needsomebeans (May 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> 14 seeds eh? Nice!
> 
> Don't sleep on the Bubba leaners. I'm kicking myself for not giving that one another run or two. It was possibly even nicer smoke than the Ms U pheno....but it was so damn tiny!


That's what I found with my CCK that leaned towards the bubba kush. Not much of a yield but mighty fine smoke. Are any of you guys setting on those cherry vanilla skunk beans. I think the only place that had them was TDT and they were given out as freebies. I sure could use some of those in my life. Especially after @Hiero1 showcased his beauties in here.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 1, 2016)

I prefered the bubba one as well. Did you guys get an coffee aroma? I definitely did. Such a beautiful specimen. The Ms. U leaners are too but the high from them is a little intense for me. The 99.9% dry sift dabs had me a little on edge.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 1, 2016)

Just got done up potting my 3 HBKs, gave each of them a Tbsp of Mycos. 

#1 is very runty and has a bean pole structure like Dynasty describes. I don't want to give up on this one yet, we'll see how it does with some room to stretch its roots and some mycos. 

#2 very squat, tight node spacing, early branching and the stinkiest of the three. An extremely pungent kush smell, seriously they're not kidding when they say HBK is the smelliest of their strains by far and it's not even flowering yet . I really hope this ones a girl, it will be the easiest to fill a screen with.

#3 very healthy plant with the bean pole structure, definetly more of a SOG plant, nice node spacing, strong pungent kush smell like #2 just not quite as strong.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Did you guys get an coffee aroma? I definitely did. Such a beautiful specimen.


Yes! It smelled fantastic, and the buzz was great. Can't believe I gave it the axe based on size alone. 

That plant and my strawberry Gogi are the two I wish I could have back....


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yes! It smelled fantastic, and the buzz was great. Can't believe I gave it the axe based on size alone.
> 
> That plant and my strawberry Gogi are the two I wish I could have back....


I think it should be fairly easy to find again considering the 2 base phenos. I had one Bubba leaner on a small frame and one on a tall frame. Exact same flowers and leaf type though, just diff plant structure


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 1, 2016)

was just thinking on this. You guys ever read that article by Chimera on the misuse of the word phenotype? And how a single plant has many different phenotype expressions(leaf phenotype, stem phenotype, flower pheno, calyx, trichome etc etc etc every part of the plant). I think this is a prime example.

wondering if there are any Ms. U leaners that come on a more stout frame? Like how I got the bubba leaner on a Ms. U type body.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 1, 2016)

Got 3 freebies of Huckberry x Blue Heron#111 from NGR awhile back.
Anyone ever try these or know if it has a name?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive way too many in stock yet fear missing out on the des tar & others if its discontinued? healthy desire, greed or psychosis? all depends on which shrink i guess?


I thought I remember reading somewhere that des tar was going to be discontinued, so I grabbed my pack about a month back. Thedankteam.com is where I found mine and they still have two in stock.


----------



## greencropper (May 2, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I thought I remember reading somewhere that des tar was going to be discontinued, so I grabbed my pack about a month back. Thedankteam.com is where I found mine and they still have two in stock.


ohhhh gawd...got too many beans...probably a blessing TDT doesnt ship to where i am, tsk...missing out on the des tar, cant have everything


----------



## Hiero1 (May 2, 2016)

Cherry vanilla skunk.... This is the keeper. It lives up to the name. All three are there.. It's kind of a candy cherry . The exhale is definitely a skunk/sage . It smells like skunk/sage after a joint smoked.it's curing up to be very limegreen. Triple names are a bold claim. You don't see it often. This has all three definitely.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I wound up flowering 3 girls from a 10 pack and there was a Bubba/Afghan leaner, a Ms U leaner and one that was more Ms U than Bubba if that makes sense. The Ms U leaner was my fave and the caterpillars too lol. The male I used was a Bubba leaner with huge fan leaves and a wicked stem rub. I hit all 3 CCK girls with the pollen. I also hit a special Sannie's Jackberry pheno and my avatar picture is one of the results of that cross. I haven't popped any of the next generation CCK I made. F2s I guess?


Awesome work, I'm jealous. The original CCK was hands down the best kush strain I have grown. And I've grown quite a few.

Cheers!


----------



## Smidge34 (May 2, 2016)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Awesome work, I'm jealous. The original CCK was hands down the best kush strain I have grown. And I've grown quite a few.
> 
> Cheers!


Lol, the prodigal son returns! You turned me on to CCK a couple years ago buddy. Nice seeing you post!


----------



## Corso312 (May 2, 2016)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Awesome work, I'm jealous. The original CCK was hands down the best kush strain I have grown. And I've grown quite a few.
> 
> Cheers!






Long time no see.


----------



## gabechihua (May 2, 2016)

I know I asked this question earlier in this thread, but has anyone grown out their Moose and Lobsta or have any pics of it. I've got a pack sitting around and am curious about it.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Lol, the prodigal son returns! You turned me on to CCK a couple years ago buddy. Nice seeing you post!


I switched to a private board sometime ago, been there almost everyday. Wish those CCK original beans were still on the market, I looked everywhere for 2 years. So now I'm doing huckleberry.
Peace!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 3, 2016)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I switched to a private board sometime ago, been there almost everyday. Wish those CCK original beans were still on the market, I looked everywhere for 2 years. So now I'm doing huckleberry.
> Peace!


Look no further. http://dankteam.com/products/dynasty-cc-10-pack


2 packs left. Hurry!


----------



## VirtualHerd (May 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Look no further. http://dankteam.com/products/dynasty-cc-10-pack
> 
> 
> 2 packs left. Hurry!


I think he lost the original dad and selected a new one a while back. Someone could correct me but I believe the original seed stock is long gone.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 3, 2016)

VirtualHerd said:


> I think he lost the original dad and selected a new one a while back. Someone could correct me but I believe the original seed stock is long gone.


gotcha! That's what you meant by CCK original I didn't catch that.


Do you mean mom instead of dad? And is this why it was changed from being labelled as Bubba x Ms. U to Oregon Afghani x Ms. U.

Looks like he's been using the Ms. U #10 for a while. A staple of his breeding used in many crosses. Same dad as listed in CCK.





The packs I bought from Sannies were advertised as Bubba x Ms. U. I still have 13 left.


----------



## Corso312 (May 3, 2016)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I switched to a private board sometime ago, been there almost everyday. Wish those CCK original beans were still on the market, I looked everywhere for 2 years. So now I'm doing huckleberry.
> Peace!






Good to see you man, how bout dem cubs..


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 3, 2016)

What changed from the original cck to the currently available cck?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 3, 2016)

Any Moose and Lobsta reports?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2016)

1st 2 pics are bluniverse and pf in veg tent #1
2 pic is cck and bluniverse in veg tent#2
These plants should be much bigger but I kept in the solo cups a little longer than I like to conserve space. Clones in veg tent#1 are dj short- grape krush . Everything is looking good and these plants recovered in a few days after transplanted from solo cups with some being root bound.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2016)

Its going to be a willy wonka candy factory up in here. I running quite the flavorful lineup... grape krush, carmel candy kush, bluniverse, and pineapple fields.


----------



## Southerner (May 4, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Its going to be a willy wonka candy factory up in here. I running quite the flavorful lineup... grape krush, carmel candy kush, bluniverse, and pineapple fields.


Sounds great, they all look very happy


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Any Moose and Lobsta reports?


2nd this...


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 5, 2016)

I have plat huck cookies, huckleberry kush v3, and salmon river og prolly going in the ground in the fall


----------



## 517BlckBerry (May 6, 2016)

517BlckBerry said:


> Absolutely i will! I noticed very few pics online. Can't wait  guna veg her out for a little while though , but I promise I'll start a journal within the month


Started. Cant wait for flower but curious to see her veg also


----------



## BDOGKush (May 6, 2016)

Got one male so far out of the HBKv3, other two haven't shown sex yet.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Good to see you man, how bout dem cubs..


This is the year, Go Cubs!


----------



## Southerner (May 9, 2016)

I saw this posted on the Dynasty twitter(four days old) and thought it seemed relevant to post it here as well:

*"After 6years of development on these Ms.Universe F2s, we are now preparing for a special release to coincide with Professor P's 20th year breeding anniversary.. July 1996 it all began, and in 2016 we continue to grow/expand with no end in sight Please stay tuned for fresh constellations congregating in our vast genetic universe "
*
I'm going to be all over these, I wish they gave a specific date/location(obviously July) the seeds will be able to be purchased, but im sure thats all to come. Ms. U was the first Dynasty strain I ever smoked and is what is is responsible for bringing me to their seeds. I don't keep up with twitter, I just happened to look it up as I was looking for more Birds of Paradise info. If you are someone who does use twitter regularly, maybe you can help us keep up with the release info here.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I saw this posted on the Dynasty twitter(four days old) and thought it seemed relevant to post it here as well:
> 
> *"After 6years of development on these Ms.Universe F2s, we are now preparing for a special release to coincide with Professor P's 20th year breeding anniversary.. July 1996 it all began, and in 2016 we continue to grow/expand with no end in sight Please stay tuned for fresh constellations congregating in our vast genetic universe "
> *
> I'm going to be all over these, I wish they gave a specific date/location(obviously July) the seeds will be able to be purchased, but im sure thats all to come. Ms. U was the first Dynasty strain I ever smoked and is what is is responsible for bringing me to their seeds. I don't keep up with twitter, I just happened to look it up as I was looking for more Birds of Paradise info. If you are someone who does use twitter regularly, maybe you can help us keep up with the release info here.


I seen that on IG but I never thought to share here but I will try to keep you guys posted on that if I see.


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I have plat huck cookies, huckleberry kush v3, and salmon river og prolly going in the ground in the fall


surprising lack of the huck cookies happening here?


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> surprising lack of the huck cookies happening here?


I know right...shit looks amazingg. All their shit does tho lol


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I know right...shit looks amazingg. All their shit does tho lol


saving my plat huck cookies for an upcoming chuck, might be a few yrs away, got other things to cross that im drooling over more ATM lol


----------



## BDOGKush (May 12, 2016)

Anyone ever had plants respond negatively to mycos? I transplanted my last HBK into 1 gal with 1 Tbsp mycos. The plant is vegging vigorously but all the new growth is twisted and mutated like you'd see if you were to flip a plant to flower and then back to veg. It's been getting plain water and all growth is green and healthy despite looking mutated. Scratching my head on this one


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 12, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Anyone ever had plants respond negatively to mycos? I transplanted my last HBK into 1 gal with 1 Tbsp mycos. The plant is vegging vigorously but all the new growth is twisted and mutated like you'd see if you were to flip a plant to flower and then back to veg. It's been getting plain water and all growth is green and healthy despite looking mutated. Scratching my head on this one


Granular mycos by mad farmer?


----------



## BDOGKush (May 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Granular mycos by mad farmer?


Xtreme Gardening Mykos. This plant was the one I said was runty a couple weeks back on this thread. It finally started taking off after I transplanted it and topped it but all the new growth is mutated and one particular leaf is tacoing down on one blade. Aside from the strange growth it's a healthy vegging plant, it just started spitting out funky leaves for some reason. Mykos and topping are the only things that have changed with this plant and I've never seen a plant respond like this to topping, so I'm wondering if the mykos could have caused it. The lights come on in a couple hours, I'll snap some pictures.

Edit: The other two HBKs I had ended up being males, were healthy from the start and seemed to respond well to the mykos.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 12, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Xtreme Gardening Mykos. This plant was the one I said was runty a couple weeks back on this thread. It finally started taking off after I transplanted it and topped it but all the new growth is mutated and one particular leaf is tacoing down on one blade. Aside from the strange growth it's a healthy vegging plant, it just started spitting out funky leaves for some reason. Mykos and topping are the only things that have changed with this plant and I've never seen a plant respond like this to topping, so I'm wondering if the mykos could have caused it. The lights come on in a couple hours, I'll snap some pictures.
> 
> Edit: The other two HBKs I had ended up being males, were healthy from the start and seemed to respond well to the mykos.


Ohh Ya that's what I meant .. Xtreme...I've used it a fair amount...I'm would did out a spot for my clones pour some in the hole, mix it up to ensure when the roots grew there would be interaction then reformed the hole and put my clone in it. Never had any issues...not quite sure it did much so I stopped using it


----------



## BDOGKush (May 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ohh Ya that's what I meant .. Xtreme...I've used it a fair amount...I'm would did out a spot for my clones pour some in the hole, mix it up to ensure when the roots grew there would be interaction then reformed the hole and put my clone in it. Never had any issues...not quite sure it did much so I stopped using it


Yea that's how I applied it, I'm not sure if the mykos are to blame but this plant didn't like something.

Here is a leaf from before transplanting
 


and this is the new growth after transplanting and topping, all the top leaves have this odd shape.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (May 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> surprising lack of the huck cookies happening here?


I couldn't find those beans anywhere! Finally think I did though at rockymountain. Ordering next week. My salmon river og is vegging nicely though i can not wait til flower!


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Yea that's how I applied it, I'm not sure if the mykos are to blame but this plant didn't like something.
> 
> Here is a leaf from before transplanting
> View attachment 3680518
> ...


Hmm I'm not sure... They look healthy to me...really cool shape haha


----------



## kindnug (May 13, 2016)

Looks like it's transitioning into the new pot, a few days it should look normal.


----------



## greencropper (May 13, 2016)

517BlckBerry said:


> I couldn't find those beans anywhere! Finally think I did though at rockymountain. Ordering next week. My salmon river og is vegging nicely though i can not wait til flower!


www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dynasty-genetics-seeds-platinum-huckleberry-cookies/prod_5262.html
www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/dynasty-genetics


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (May 22, 2016)

What's her name?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What's her name?


That's the Huckleberry Space Queen that I've been running for while.


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3688328 View attachment 3688329


Beuatiful Stow! Good job. Like Corso asked, what strain? And am I correct in thinking you run all organic as well?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Beuatiful Stow! Good job. Like Corso asked, what strain? And am I correct in thinking you run all organic as well?


Thank you! Yezzir, I've been making organically amended soil for 2-3 years now.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3688328 View attachment 3688329


That is some pretty huckleberry man


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thank you! Yezzir, I've been making organically amended soil for 2-3 years now.


Right on, I switched over to organics last year. Never going back to a bottle, ever haha. What kinda lighting did you have her under, and what's she smell/taste like, and the high? Sorry for all the questions, I just love good genetics at decent prices lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

Killer job @st0wandgrow !! Can't wait till mine reach flower!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Right on, I switched over to organics last year. Never going back to a bottle, ever haha. What kinda lighting did you have her under, and what's she smell/taste like, and the high? Sorry for all the questions, I just love good genetics at decent prices lol


1000 watt HPS. Professors description of "berry yougurt" describes the smell and taste well. It seems to be a 50/50 hybrid. Good potency, but not overpowering if thats what youre after. I really dig the effect more than anything. It's definitely feel-good herb. Nice for social settings.

Chopping her down now. I've been topping each run, but I decided to let her go au natural this time around. Based on the size of this cola I think that's the way to go!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thank you! Yezzir, I've been making organically amended soil for 2-3 years now.


At least 3 years! Probably longer. Looks beautiful st0w. Jeesh. Man alive. Smoking that during playoff hockey. What's better than that?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> 1000 watt HPS. Professors description of "berry yougurt" describes the smell and taste well. It seems to be a 50/50 hybrid. Good potency, but not overpowering if thats what youre after.* I really dig the effect more than anything. It's definitely feel-good herb.* Nice for social settings.
> 
> Chopping her down now. I've been topping each run, but I decided to let her go au natural this time around. Based on the size of this cola I think that's the way to go!
> 
> View attachment 3688360


Now that's what I love to hear! My kind of herb. 

So single cola eh?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> At least 3 years! Probably longer. Looks beautiful st0w. Jeesh. Man alive. Smoking that during playoff hockey. What's better than that?


Ha! About as good as it gets Gandalf. 




D_Urbmon said:


> Now that's what I love to hear! My kind of herb.
> 
> So single cola eh?


Based on the eyeball test this looks to be the best yield. Not too hung up on weight though. But yeah, Un topped seems to be the way to go.

D, knowing how you love your hash I *really* hope you find this pheno or something similar. So. Many. Trichome. Heads.

The downside is its like Velcro for fungus gnats


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ha! About as good as it gets Gandalf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got 2 packs so I should get to experience all the phenos. But only got 9 going at the moment.  definitely taking cuts and even gonna chuck some pollen.

haha that's part of what sold me on it. The super frost in your pictures!


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I got 2 packs so I should get to experience all the phenos. But only got 9 going at the moment.  definitely taking cuts and even gonna chuck some pollen.
> 
> haha that's part of what sold me on it. The super frost in your pictures!


What's your preferred method of making hash Durb, is it the dry sift you make me jealous with the photos? Lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> What's your preferred method of making hash Durb, is it the dry sift you make me jealous with the photos? Lol


haha yes dry sift fo sho. I used to be all about the ice water hash but dry sift is easier to make and a little bit stronger too! I still love some good full melt. Anything of the solventless choices really. Dry sift, rosin, water hash.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 31, 2016)

Huck Space Queens are doing great. They have excellent branching structure. I have one with amazingly productive branches I really hope it turns out to be a female. If it's a dude I might have to use it's pollen. Pics when they wake up.


----------



## Southerner (May 31, 2016)

Just finished my first week of flowering for my Dynasty plants. Ended up with 3 Bluniverse, 4 Lovin Cup, and 1 Destarr for females. I got lazy and didn't top or LST, but i've had some good results in the past from just letting the plant grow how she wants like that. The Lovin Cup are much taller and I hope they fit under my light after stretch ends. I've got clones from all but the Destarr(was a bit runty during veg,I think she is sensitive to nutrients), so I dont have to smack myself in the face if something special comes from this. I wouldn't be surprised at all to find a quality keeper from these 8 girls. I'll drop a pic once we get some bud formations going.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 31, 2016)

Twin babies in one seed... Oregon Huckleberry x Ms U.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 1, 2016)

Anyone run the Huckleberry?


----------



## greencropper (Jun 1, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Anyone ever had plants respond negatively to mycos? I transplanted my last HBK into 1 gal with 1 Tbsp mycos. The plant is vegging vigorously but all the new growth is twisted and mutated like you'd see if you were to flip a plant to flower and then back to veg. It's been getting plain water and all growth is green and healthy despite looking mutated. Scratching my head on this one


 im using a mycorrhizal/trichodermal/bacterial complete formula from seedling to maturity in double dosage, root rot disease here is very rigorous, ive seen no sign of what you state?


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im using a mycorrhizal/trichodermal/bacterial complete formula from seedling to maturity in double dosage, root rot disease here is very rigorous, ive seen no sign of what you state?


It's back to putting out normal leaves, probably just transplant shock on a runty plant.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 1, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Anyone run the Huckleberry?


I ran it, but personally I didn't keep any, I'm pretty hard on my selections...was good smoke and very easy to grow, gave it to my cousin to run, he loves it and does exceptionally well with it


----------



## kona gold (Jun 1, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I ran it, but personally I didn't keep any, I'm pretty hard on my selections...was good smoke and very easy to grow, gave it to my cousin to run, he loves it and does exceptionally well with it


Much thanks.
I have been on a quest for years!
I am searching for a strain from Oregon. I was blessed to smoke this gift from the Creator in 1995 or so.
It was called Blueberry. And it was the most amazing strain! Large golden green nuggets of the most syrupy blueberry dankness i have ever came across. And potency that was off the charts! Not like most strains now. It was very mind expanding with a happy euphoria that was undescribable! And it lasted for hours! Simply nothing today compares!
I tried alot of strains from DJ Short(since he is in Oregon), g-13 labs, dynasty(Blue Magoo), local bluberry strains....NOTHING!!!
So i was hoping the Oregon Huckleberry Ibl would be a possibility. 
Looks like my search continues....!!!!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 1, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Much thanks.
> I have been on a quest for years!
> I am searching for a strain from Oregon. I was blessed to smoke this gift from the Creator in 1995 or so.
> It was called Blueberry. And it was the most amazing strain! Large golden green nuggets of the most syrupy blueberry dankness i have ever came across. And potency that was off the charts! Not like most strains now. It was very mind expanding with a happy euphoria that was undescribable! And it lasted for hours! Simply nothing today compares!
> ...


Oh don't get me wrong, I think its pretty good...its just not suited for large scale operations....and like i said, I'm rough on my selections...you're looking for DJs first clone I'd imagine, another strong candidate would be the old Silver Pearl/Silver Skunk, its where I hit my blueberry cheesecake, and sounds as good as it smells...its also an exceedingly fast flowering strain, 6-7 weeks and veg's pretty well...


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 5, 2016)

517BlckBerry said:


> My salmon river og seeds popped and are vegging nicely im so excited! I'm hearing literally all good things about Dynasty gear. I cant wait. I am really considering doing one whole room 12 plants all Salmon River OG. If i get a good pheno i think i will lol. Just had to post again because im so excited, plus no one around my area has even heard of Dynasty so that adds to the excitement  cheers all


How are those Salmon River going?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 6, 2016)

Damn I slacked on the Huck Space queen pics..... but I did snap this one lady. This was a few days ago I really need to get a current shot.

She's got impressive branching considering how tightly packed the plants are. They are growing like hemp. Actually most of them have pretty good branching.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 6, 2016)

Also man I'm really hoping Sannies Shop gets a re-stock soon! Been checking the website every day for a couple weeks now and everything but 2 strains is sold out.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Also man I'm really hoping Sannies Shop gets a re-stock soon! Been checking the website every day for a couple weeks now and everything but 2 strains is sold out.


They have been sold out of eskobars chocolate rain for several months, kept checking back and finally ordered a couple packs through cannazon, which I've been told is a bad supplier to order from but all the gear came with no issues in original packs.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 6, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> They have been sold out of eskobars chocolate rain for several months, kept checking back and finally ordered a couple packs through cannazon, which I've been told is a bad supplier to order from but all the gear came with no issues in original packs.


Man I regret not grabbing chocolate rain regs, because I caught them on the first day of re-stock last time it happened.


seems like the esko isn't restocked very often.


----------



## Southerner (Jun 6, 2016)

Just finished week 2. First off, I wish I had used bigger than 5g pots with this run.Still --- I'll still get way more yield than I could ever go through for myself and my patient. I used 5g pots in my Pineapple Fields run and still had nugs the size of a mason jar. I did have a couple in larger pots but they turned out to be the males, surprise! Maybe I'll need to supplement some nutrition later in flower due, but maybe not. The plants will decide. I've got some larger 10g and 20g plants in veg right now, but the mission right now is just to get some fresh buds in my jars. Right now they are all perfectly healthy, with the exception of the Dess*tar. I ended up up-potting her about a week in because she was just in a 3.5g, but started to spread her wings a bit once flower started. Her new growth has all been healthy but I know she wont be seeing her true potential in this run. Secondly, I wish I had been able to do some LST/topping for the Lovin Cups but for a major part of the veg I had no room for the plants to expand outward. I think the Blueniverse plants have bushed out nicely on their own without any training. Things haven't been perfect getting going in a new room, but it feels damn good to be flowering buds again.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jun 10, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> How are those Salmon River going?


Doing good i put one into flower last night im going to veg the other 3 more weeks. Growing like a thick dense short bush just how breeder described. Smell on the stem is of OG and fuel currently. Once they start budding ill post some updates. Ordering pineapple fields in 2 weeks also


----------



## kona gold (Jun 11, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> They have been sold out of eskobars chocolate rain for several months, kept checking back and finally ordered a couple packs through cannazon, which I've been told is a bad supplier to order from but all the gear came with no issues in original packs.


I love cannazon! !!
Very nice freebies to.
Can't wait to try dream beaver x cherry fuel!


----------



## Stage420 (Jun 11, 2016)

I have some Pineapple Fields in brix soil atm. Real excited to pop Prof P beans. Loving the pheno descriptions he gives!
Huck Kush has been sold out for a while and when it returns...I'm getting 2.


----------



## Southerner (Jun 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Also man I'm really hoping Sannies Shop gets a re-stock soon! Been checking the website every day for a couple weeks now and everything but 2 strains is sold out.


I was just wondering why it seems like a lot of places are pretty much sold out of Destiny at this point. Some places still have a couple packs in stock, but a bulk of the strains seem to have be unavailable. Feels likef TDT will never get refilled. It's probably a good thing for me considering the amount of seeds I already have... Though i'm hoping with the newer strains they have announced(Birds of Paradise, Ms. U F2's) there will be some restocking done around the net.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I was just wondering why it seems like a lot of places are pretty much sold out of Destiny at this point. Some places still have a couple packs in stock, but a bulk of the strains seem to have be unavailable. Feels likef TDT will never get refilled. It's probably a good thing for me considering the amount of seeds I already have... Though i'm hoping with the newer strains they have announced(Birds of Paradise, Ms. U F2's) there will be some restocking done around the net.


I noticed that it wasn't just sannies too. but I seen this on instagram.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi. New to dynasty gear. Can someone recommend me a strain? What's your fav?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 15, 2016)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Hi. New to dynasty gear. Can someone recommend me a strain? What's your fav?


Pineapple fields is amazing. I kept the sativa pheno. Some of the best terps out there.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jun 15, 2016)

Wow glad to hear that, just so happens that's the one I pulled the trigger on. Was between that and Ms Universe.


----------



## Irieeyes74 (Jun 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I have plat huck cookies, huckleberry kush v3, and salmon river og prolly going in the ground in the fall


I just ordered some platinum huckleberry cookies and salmon river og from Dyanasty. Have you worked with them before? The guy at James Bean company suggested the plt huck cookies over Bodhi's Gronola Funk (formerly Disco Biscuit). He also said the Salmon River OG is his favorite OG on his menu. I'd love to get some feedback on these strains if you or anyone else here has worked with them. Thanks


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 17, 2016)

Irieeyes74 said:


> I just ordered some platinum huckleberry cookies and salmon river og from Dyanasty. Have you worked with them before? The guy at James Bean company suggested the plt huck cookies over Bodhi's Gronola Funk (formerly Disco Biscuit). He also said the Salmon River OG is his favorite OG on his menu. I'd love to get some feedback on these strains if you or anyone else here has worked with them. Thanks


I've not tried those two specifically but both of the strains that I have sample have been a+. Caramel candy kush is up there on my favorites list.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 17, 2016)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Hi. New to dynasty gear. Can someone recommend me a strain? What's your fav?


you basically can't go wrong with any of his strains. what are you looking for?


----------



## Southerner (Jun 17, 2016)

Just a heads up, seems like greenline has the Ms. Universe F2s as well as a new strain named Megafauna(Kali Snapple x SSH F3). In other news, just finished week 4 flower, Ill try to get some pics this weekend.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 17, 2016)

new post from Dynasty on IG


----------



## Southerner (Jun 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> new post from Dynasty on IG
> 
> View attachment 3710532


Its a great day to be an Oregonian


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 17, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Its a great day to be an Oregonian


Hell yea!

But I worry for the rest of us that this could possibly mean the shift of focus to producing/selling sensimilla instead of seeds for sale.


----------



## Pah (Jun 17, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Its a great day to be an Oregonian


Archive just opened up shop in Portland as well,seeds,clones,etc.


----------



## Southerner (Jun 18, 2016)

Pah said:


> Archive just opened up shop in Portland as well,seeds,clones,etc.


Thanks for the tip, I had no clue whatsoever. The picture of the line outside their shop(on IG) from yesterday makes me think about waiting till next week to check it out. Have you found anywhere online that lists their menu? I tried their website but didn't see anything.


----------



## rzza (Jun 18, 2016)

Berry yogurt sounds yummy


----------



## Pah (Jun 18, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Thanks for the tip, I had no clue whatsoever. The picture of the line outside their shop(on IG) from yesterday makes me think about waiting till next week to check it out. Have you found anywhere online that lists their menu? I tried their website but didn't see anything.


The line looked nuts. Good for Archive.

I haven't seen a menu yet. If and when,ill post it here.
Found it
mmjmenu.com/archiveportland


----------



## Southerner (Jun 20, 2016)

Day 28 since the switch. This picture is a Bluniverse, she is the largest of the 4 females. I am getting a lot of fruity smells from both the Blunis and the LovinCups, nothing overly distinct yet. I don't think any of my Bluni's are the 8-9wk finishing pheno, everything looks like its going to go at least 10 weeks to me right now. I'll take another pic in another 2 weeks, we should have some real bud development by then.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 2, 2016)

Alright, 41 days in and we have some serious progress. I would say they all have another 4 weeks or so, seems like I got a lot of Ms. Universe leaners. Still a lot of weight and trichomes to be added. The smells are starting to evolve from both strains. Mostly sweet blue/fruity smells from the Bluniverse...one pheno of the Lovin Cup smells just like red wine. I decided to be reasonable and only pick 1 of the new Kali Snapple crosses they have made, I ended up going with Megafauna(Kali Snapple X SSH F3) but it was a tough choice between that and Moose & Lobsta for me. I believe there are still packs of these and more at TDT and Greenline. The next pictures I take in a couple weeks will be done before the lights come on in the room.


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

They just had a new drop on dank team. Birds of paradise. Maybe villain og too which is purp as fuck. I have my own cross going that is grand daddy blueberry x huckleberry cough. Much purple in them. I have grown honey badger haze huckleberry cough. Caramel lush blue heron x destar. All have been good. Keepers in every pack


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

I have 100 grand daddy blueberry x huckleberry cough and about 50 gdbb


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

And megafanna. Ssh cross


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

Dropped today. I'd like to get my hands on a villain killer clone.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 9, 2016)

Fred johnson said:


> They just had a new drop on dank team. Birds of paradise. Maybe villain og too which is purp as fuck. I have my own cross going that is grand daddy blueberry x huckleberry cough. Much purple in them. I have grown honey badger haze huckleberry cough. Caramel lush blue heron x destar. All have been good. Keepers in every pack


How was the honey badger haze? Got any pics? I ended up giving my pack to a friend, but have always been curious about it. For some reason I haven't seen much talk about Honey Badger. Always wonder why it cost so much less than the other strains as well, that prolly psychs people out from trying it. You're right about keepers in every pack. Whats Villain OG? Havn't heard of that one yet.


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Alright, 41 days in and we have some serious progress. I would say they all have another 4 weeks or so, seems like I got a lot of Ms. Universe leaners. Still a lot of weight and trichomes to be added. The smells are starting to evolve from both strains. Mostly sweet blue/fruity smells from the Bluniverse...one pheno of the Lovin Cup smells just like red wine. I decided to be reasonable and only pick 1 of the new Kali Snapple crosses they have made, I ended up going with Megafauna(Kali Snapple X SSH F3) but it was a tough choice between that and Moose & Lobsta for me. I believe there are still packs of these and more at TDT and Greenline. The next pictures I take in a couple weeks will be done before the lights come on in the room.


Pm me southerner


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What changed from the original cck to the currently available cck?


Used a different ms u male 21. Killed male after and now has the clone called villain killer


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

Fred johnson said:


> Used a different ms u male 21. Killed male after and now has the clone called villain killer





Southerner said:


> How was the honey badger haze? Got any pics? I ended up giving my pack to a friend, but have always been curious about it. For some reason I haven't seen much talk about Honey Badger. Always wonder why it cost so much less than the other strains as well, that prolly psychs people out from trying it. You're right about keepers in every pack. Whats Villain OG? Havn't heard of that one yet.


He use a different male for that cross. Just found out it not in seed form. He made one batch though. Hope we see it in the future


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I wound up flowering 3 girls from a 10 pack and there was a Bubba/Afghan leaner, a Ms U leaner and one that was more Ms U than Bubba if that makes sense. The Ms U leaner was my fave and the caterpillars too lol. The male I used was a Bubba leaner with huge fan leaves and a wicked stem rub. I hit all 3 CCK girls with the pollen. I also hit a special Sannie's Jackberry pheno and my avatar picture is one of the results of that cross. I haven't popped any of the next generation CCK I made. F2s I guess?


Dude that Jack berry cross looks sick. I hope my grand daddy blueberries and the crosses I have made with it are good.


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

He will be dropping caramel og soon


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

Southerner said:


> How was the honey badger haze? Got any pics? I ended up giving my pack to a friend, but have always been curious about it. For some reason I haven't seen much talk about Honey Badger. Always wonder why it cost so much less than the other strains as well, that prolly psychs people out from trying it. You're right about keepers in every pack. Whats Villain OG? Havn't heard of that one yet.


I think the hone badger haze is great. Only time he ever used his cindy 99/ ww cross. I'm not sure why because everyone I have grown has been just as frosty. Well close haha. Props to professor p


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

Southerner said:


> How was the honey badger haze? Got any pics? I ended up giving my pack to a friend, but have always been curious about it. For some reason I haven't seen much talk about Honey Badger. Always wonder why it cost so much less than the other strains as well, that prolly psychs people out from trying it. You're right about keepers in every pack. Whats Villain OG? Havn't heard of that one yet.


I'LL pm a pic of honey haze. Send me a message. I can't figure out how to send messages


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> that huck spacequeen always looks dank. might want to meet that lady sometime. i have to toss this cck. but i cant do it till i can do my cck project. she's such good smoke. bomb selection mi amigo. still gonna do a dank team. grab another pack of cck. its the only place to grab those seeds. & i need. its on my very important project list.
> 
> in a crazy world , where people did such things, like play with seeds, and id never rec+ u do this, id [email protected] some b-man beans for them thats for sure. hypothetically speaking. "jazz hands" & all.
> 
> ...


I have 5 cck left. Bought about a year ago


----------



## Fred johnson (Jul 9, 2016)

Fred johnson said:


> I have 5 cck left. Bought about a year ago


Nm. 7. I just checked lol to makes sure I wasn't lying


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 9, 2016)

Bluniverse has blessed me with two phenos.One with chunky hardball buds of sweetness and the other with long chunky spears that are getting huge and smells similiar with a tad more musk with the blueberry sweetness.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2016)

More Huckleberry SQ hittin the jars. My god this strain is the tits. Fabulous functional high and the smell is to die for!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 10, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> More Huckleberry SQ hittin the jars. My god this strain is the tits. Fabulous functional high and the smell is to die for!
> 
> View attachment 3729086 View attachment 3729087


Tasty!


----------



## Southerner (Jul 10, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> View attachment 3728413 View attachment 3728414 Bluniverse has blessed me with two phenos.One with chunky hardball buds of sweetness and the other with long chunky spears that are getting huge and smells similiar with a tad more musk with the blueberry sweetness.


Your Bluniverse look just like mine in bud structure. I dont think ether of my three have such thin-fingered leaves though. How long do you expect yours to go? Anything you feel like could be a keeper? One of my phenos is a ridiculously hungry girl and so I didn't get to push her as much as she could be, but they are all reasonably dank. I'll get some pics of mine along with my Lovin Cup's next weekend. Good post!


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 10, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Your Bluniverse look just like mine in bud structure. I dont think ether of my three have such thin-fingered leaves though. How long do you expect yours to go? Anything you feel like could be a keeper? One of my phenos is a ridiculously hungry girl and so I didn't get to push her as much as she could be, but they are all reasonably dank. I'll get some pics of mine along with my Lovin Cup's next weekend. Good post!


Im at 40 days so im thinking 60 and go from there depending on trichome color.When the milk comes in and fills the clear i cut!!!!Very stoked on these two.The denser more round plant smells amazing but im thinking they both make the cut. 
Monster Cookie X Flo leaf!!!Giant and thick leaf structure.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> More Huckleberry SQ hittin the jars. My god this strain is the tits. Fabulous functional high and the smell is to die for!
> 
> View attachment 3729086 View attachment 3729087


Stow my man, that is some quality looking buds you got, real nicely manicured


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 11, 2016)

Whatever happened to all the peeps growing Salmon River OG? I swear that cultivar is like the Bermuda Triangle, folk germinate and disappear... Lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 11, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Whatever happened to all the peeps growing Salmon River OG? I swear that cultivar is like the Bermuda Triangle, folk germinate and disappear... Lol


They'll come out of the woodwork week 6 of flower


----------



## Southerner (Jul 11, 2016)

Snuck into the grow room a minute ago to try to get some shots without the HID lighting on. All these are 50 days into flower now. The first picture is one of my Blueniverse; this one was actually the smaller of the pack up until a week ago when I added in my LED hans panel to hit it. The second picture is a Lovin Cup, which I describe as the cherry wine pheno. I think I'll be harvesting the earliest of the Bluni's at 9 weeks, so pretty much as described by the breeder. They looks very similar in these pictures, but the Lovin Cup colas are much larger. The only real problem I have experienced during flower is that I think my mix might have had too much nitrogen in it. I feel some of them should be fading more right now. I switched from EWC to a more local fish compost and I think that has been the difference. I'll still use the fish compost but will go much lighter on other inputs next time. This will be my first harvest in almost a year, almost feels like the very fist time


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 12, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Snuck into the grow room a minute ago to try to get some shots without the HID lighting on. All these are 50 days into flower now. The first picture is one of my Blueniverse; this one was actually the smaller of the pack up until a week ago when I added in my LED hans panel to hit it. The second picture is a Lovin Cup, which I describe as the cherry wine pheno. I think I'll be harvesting the earliest of the Bluni's at 9 weeks, so pretty much as described by the breeder. They looks very similar in these pictures, but the Lovin Cup colas are much larger. The only real problem I have experienced during flower is that I think my mix might have had too much nitrogen in it. I feel some of them should be fading more right now. I switched from EWC to a more local fish compost and I think that has been the difference. I'll still use the fish compost but will go much lighter on other inputs next time. This will be my first harvest in almost a year, almost feels like the very fist time


Those look fantastic Southerner! You haven't lost your touch after a year hiatus! 

I think that's the one downside to growing organically. It's tough to tweak things and make adjustments on the fly. I had a similar issue with a Wifi that I just wrapped up. Lil too much N in the mix.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Stow my man, that is some quality looking buds you got, real nicely manicured


Thanks Mo!

That's what happens when I blaze before trimming. Very farty and OCD. I'd get fired for taking too long if I trimmed weed for a living.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 12, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks Mo!
> 
> That's what happens when I blaze before trimming. Very farty and OCD. I'd get fired for taking too long if I trimmed weed for a living.


at some point I force myself to speed up and say fuck it. The other 5 plants arent going to trim themselves. 
I wish I had someone who would want to do the work, but it is shit work, everyone I know wont do it .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 12, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks Mo!
> 
> That's what happens when I blaze before trimming. Very farty and OCD. I'd get fired for taking too long if I trimmed weed for a living.


Ha ha ha you do a bloody good job though!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 13, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Those look fantastic Southerner! You haven't lost your touch after a year hiatus!
> 
> I think that's the one downside to growing organically. It's tough to tweak things and make adjustments on the fly. I had a similar issue with a Wifi that I just wrapped up. Lil too much N in the mix.


Yeah, can be rough that way. So much N is pretty readily available. About to make another dirt mix or three for the season. Probably going to do a slightly lighter one than normal for those finicky plants. 

The Dynasty gear looking fantastic as usual.


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 13, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Snuck into the grow room a minute ago to try to get some shots without the HID lighting on. All these are 50 days into flower now. The first picture is one of my Blueniverse; this one was actually the smaller of the pack up until a week ago when I added in my LED hans panel to hit it. The second picture is a Lovin Cup, which I describe as the cherry wine pheno. I think I'll be harvesting the earliest of the Bluni's at 9 weeks, so pretty much as described by the breeder. They looks very similar in these pictures, but the Lovin Cup colas are much larger. The only real problem I have experienced during flower is that I think my mix might have had too much nitrogen in it. I feel some of them should be fading more right now. I switched from EWC to a more local fish compost and I think that has been the difference. I'll still use the fish compost but will go much lighter on other inputs next time. This will be my first harvest in almost a year, almost feels like the very fist time


Bothlook killer..Bluniverse 2Bluniverse 1.Dense chunky nuggets.Im windering if there are 3 phenos ima have to go check dynastys page .My first blunivers was like yours.I managed to save it so im sitn with 3 different ones.Cool!!!!anyways man yet shtuf looks great.Keep on posting them babies as they ripen.


----------



## Stage420 (Jul 14, 2016)

High all,
Been following this thread for weeks and finally took my buddies advice and invested in Professor P Dynasty gear. I grow in High Brix soil.
Pic of 3 pineapple fields at day 23. 

Here are six platinum huckleberry cookies at day 18.
Sorry for the random pic placement.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 14, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> High all,
> Been following this thread for weeks and finally took my buddies advice and invested in Professor P Dynasty gear. I grow in High Brix soil.
> Pic of 3 pineapple fields at day 23.
> View attachment 3732476View attachment 3732472
> ...


Very interested in both of those. Please keep the pics comin...!

What do you add to your soil to increase brix levels?


----------



## Stage420 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey there St0wandgrow!
I use a kit.
The kit isn't "high brix" in itself, but rather a combination of amendments, teas, drenches, and foliar sprays that help create an environment conducive to growing plants that test at a "high brix" level.




st0wandgrow said:


> Very interested in both of those. Please keep the pics comin...!
> 
> What do you add to your soil to increase brix levels?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 14, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> High all,
> Been following this thread for weeks and finally took my buddies advice and invested in Professor P Dynasty gear. I grow in High Brix soil.
> Pic of 3 pineapple fields at day 23.
> View attachment 3732476View attachment 3732472
> ...


Looking solid stage!


----------



## Hiero1 (Jul 15, 2016)

The last piece of cherry vanilla skunk. Luckily I reveged and cloned it .


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2016)

Day 14 in bloom room. Room full of carmel candy kush, bluniverse and pineapple fields.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2016)

I think i might have that faster yeilding pheno of the pineapple fields. Its seems to be a bit shorter than the other and its flowers are swelling quicker. Digging all these plants though. Carmel candy kush is suprising me, I thought I might not keep any moms but I'm liking the structure and she can take more of a heavy feeding than the others. Bluniverse looks dope,..squat indica, tight nodes and not to much stretch. Its going to get crazy good in the upcoming month.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> Bothlook killer..View attachment 3731586Bluniverse 2View attachment 3731587Bluniverse 1.Dense chunky nuggets.Im windering if there are 3 phenos ima have to go check dynastys page .My first blunivers was like yours.I managed to save it so im sitn with 3 different ones.Cool!!!!anyways man yet shtuf looks great.Keep on posting them babies as they ripen.


 Are you growing those right now or are they already done? If your still growing cant wait to see em when they're done,I got a bunch of blunis going.


----------



## Stage420 (Jul 18, 2016)

High all,
Here are my Platinum Huck Cookies and Pineapple fields at 3 weeks veg.
The 3 gallon pots of coco on the left are non dynasty autos.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 18, 2016)

Solid brotha


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 18, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> High all,
> Here are my Platinum Huck Cookies and Pineapple fields at 3 weeks veg.
> The 3 gallon pots of coco on the left are non dynasty autos.View attachment 3735430 View attachment 3735431 View attachment 3735432


looks nice. what leds are you running?


----------



## Stage420 (Jul 18, 2016)

Budmaster Cob-x6 - 306w and Advanced led xml350 330w


rocknratm said:


> looks nice. what leds are you running?


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 18, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Are you growing those right now or are they already done? If your still growing cant wait to see em when they're done,I got a bunch of blunis going.


they are finished and hangn .I have all 3 phenos ones outside that I saved which is the smaller bud phenol but so delicious.i started two more seeds both being the next two phenos where one is rock solid nugz all the way up the stock.The blu2 I call it are huge long chunky buds not as dense as blu 1.Iam so stoked on this plant.will show pics of finished nuggets soon.enjoy the grow


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 18, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> High all,
> Here are my Platinum Huck Cookies and Pineapple fields at 3 weeks veg.
> The 3 gallon pots of coco on the left are non dynasty autos.View attachment 3735430 View attachment 3735431 View attachment 3735432


You should pull those cardboard labels that came with the fabric pots off. I feel like they could introduce some nasty mold if continuously getting wet and they're blocking air to the roots the whole point of the fabric pot. plants look good though.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 20, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> they are finished and hangn .I have all 3 phenos ones outside that I saved which is the smaller bud phenol but so delicious.i started two more seeds both being the next two phenos where one is rock solid nugz all the way up the stock.The blu2 I call it are huge long chunky buds not as dense as blu 1.Iam so stoked on this plant.will show pics of finished nuggets soon.enjoy the grow


What was your harvest day from starting 12/12 for the blunis? I am also keeping a smaller bud pheno, it has dense nugs with hints of purple color with a sweet blueberryish nose. It also seemed to finish slightly quicker than the others.Im going to keep that around and see if I can up the yields with a little more training+bigger pot next time. Is this similar to yours? My other two are chunky colas, like you describe, with more of a tropical smell to them.

On another note, the Lovin Cup's are going to need an extra week longer than the blunis, but the yield is going to be extraordinary. I'll be making a choice between the two stretchiest phenos based on the final smoke test, but all of them are caked in what look to be very "tall" trichomes compared to other plants. I've run all these in 5gals so itll be interesting to see how nice they could get in a 10g next run. I don't think ill have time for pics until the chop, but ill get some good ones then.


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 20, 2016)

Southerner said:


> What was your harvest day from starting 12/12 for the blunis? I am also keeping a smaller bud pheno, it has dense nugs with hints of purple color with a sweet blueberryish nose. It also seemed to finish slightly quicker than the others.Im going to keep that around and see if I can up the yields with a little more training+bigger pot next time. Is this similar to yours? My other two are chunky colas, like you describe, with more of a tropical smell to them.
> 
> On another note, the Lovin Cup's are going to need an extra week longer than the blunis, but the yield is going to be extraordinary. I'll be making a choice between the two stretchiest phenos based on the final smoke test, but all of them are caked in what look to be very "tall" trichomes compared to other plants. I've run all these in 5gals so itll be interesting to see how nice they could get in a 10g next run. I don't think ill have time for pics until the chop, but ill get some good ones then.


So the situation i had wasnt working with hydro blocks so i did a whole new run with greenpoint monster cookies sky pilot ripper wash machine and dynasty blu 1&2.BOOM they all blue up lol.Everybody went 12/12 for 1 month then every week i dropped an hour down to 10/14 and then a week more on blues making it an even 7weeks!!!! Cut early to restart a whole room in dirt and started to see some mites too so i cut monster flo sky pilot 1,4,6 with 6 looking the fattest and dried to 59 grams not bad.Here some pics ill post bluniverse only.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> So the situation i had wasnt working with hydro blocks so i did a whole new run with greenpoint monster cookies sky pilot ripper wash machine and dynasty blu 1&2.BOOM they all blue up lol.Everybody went 12/12 for 1 month then every week i dropped an hour down to 10/14 and then a week more on blues making it an even 7weeks!!!! Cut early to restart a whole room in dirt and started to see some mites too so i cut monster flo sky pilot 1,4,6 with 6 looking the fattest and dried to 59 grams not bad.Here some pics ill post bluniverse only.View attachment 3737551View attachment 3737552


O hell ya. Im only on day 20 and I'm really digging the aromas coming from bluniverse and cck. Pineapple is good. A lil to stretchy for my taste but im sure I'll be in love in 2 more weeks. Pineapple has a nice node structure for a tall sativa leaning strain. The one I have labeled #7 is the faster pheno I believe. I'll get some pics up soon. Dynasty crew!


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 21, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> O hell ya. Im only on day 20 and I'm really digging the aromas coming from bluniverse and cck. Pineapple is good. A lil to stretchy for my taste but im sure I'll be in love in 2 more weeks. Pineapple has a nice node structure for a tall sativa leaning strain. The one I have labeled #7 is the faster pheno I believe. I'll get some pics up soon. Dynasty crew!


you can see the blue tint coming in.Next runs im hoping to keep bugs at bay so they finish.Where I live spidermites are rampid outside.They come flying in through my intake so im thinking some nylons stretched over that will help.Heres a list of dynasty strains ive done and the bluniverse so far is the best in every category smoke taste and high.Moose n lobsta.Snapple x sssdh.Pineapple Fields.Blue Heron.Salmon River,which by the way is great and I saved seeds to do another run some day.Oregon Huckelberry which im doing one plant this time to see where she goes as well as the lovn cup.I think all these strains are kickass my system in blocks just wasn't soil cultured to bring out the goodness so by no means would I say don't try them all.BUT the Bluniverse has done great through all my grow styles showing me she's versatile and can handle stress as well as bugs run from her.Plus she has the magoo in her which I never got cuz those beans came out after I spent hundreds on prof P's yumyumz. Im happy.aint that all that matters!?!?!?! have a great week DS.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 21, 2016)

Finished and cut the second Bluniverse, which is the dense berry one I spoke of earlier. I had more purple come through than I thought; I've started finishing plants under LED's so its hard to see whats what until I finally drag them out. The trim looks fantastic for hash making. I cant wait to taste this. My last Bluni left is chunky, a lot like your photos, with a lot better yield. I may let her go another 5 days or so. I think I may keep this cut around and run it during winter and see if I can pull more color out. Just like always I am impressed with the overall quality of Dynasty plants. Its one of many things that I love about Dynasty-- that not only can you easily find winners, but you dont really get many losers so the smoke you get while testing phenos is all of a pretty decent quality. 

daybreaker, I'd say your stuff came out damn good. Even at 7 weeks I think you probably got it through most of the trichome production stage.

Dividedsky and Stage420, I cant wait to see how yalls grows comes out as the flowering continues. Keep us updated.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Finished and cut the second Bluniverse, which is the dense berry one I spoke of earlier. I had more purple come through than I thought; I've started finishing plants under LED's so its hard to see whats what until I finally drag them out. The trim looks fantastic for hash making. I cant wait to taste this. My last Bluni left is chunky, a lot like your photos, with a lot better yield. I may let her go another 5 days or so. I think I may keep this cut around and run it during winter and see if I can pull more color out. Just like always I am impressed with the overall quality of Dynasty plants. Its one of many things that I love about Dynasty-- that not only can you easily find winners, but you dont really get many losers so the smoke you get while testing phenos is all of a pretty decent quality.
> 
> daybreaker, I'd say your stuff came out damn good. Even at 7 weeks I think you probably got it through most of the trichome production stage.
> 
> Dividedsky and Stage420, I cant wait to see how yalls grows comes out as the flowering continues. Keep us updated.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> you can see the blue tint coming in.Next runs im hoping to keep bugs at bay so they finish.Where I live spidermites are rampid outside.They come flying in through my intake so im thinking some nylons stretched over that will help.Heres a list of dynasty strains ive done and the bluniverse so far is the best in every category smoke taste and high.Moose n lobsta.Snapple x sssdh.Pineapple Fields.Blue Heron.Salmon River,which by the way is great and I saved seeds to do another run some day.Oregon Huckelberry which im doing one plant this time to see where she goes as well as the lovn cup.I think all these strains are kickass my system in blocks just wasn't soil cultured to bring out the goodness so by no means would I say don't try them all.BUT the Bluniverse has done great through all my grow styles showing me she's versatile and can handle stress as well as bugs run from her.Plus she has the magoo in her which I never got cuz those beans came out after I spent hundreds on prof P's yumyumz. Im happy.aint that all that matters!?!?!?! have a great week DS.


Thanks same to you. Im in the grow room as we speak, girlfriend asleep on the couch, thinks she starting to get jealous of my other girls she doesn't have a problem with free bud though haha. Anyways I had thirps early in veg and sprayed them with azamax which killed them. I recently went to a freinds grow room whos plants were crawling with thrips so came home washed up and even with that I still got them on my plants in the veg tent. So hit them again with azamax sprayed and soil drenched and that got the job done. Haven't had any bug problems in flower room knock on wood. Sucks about spider mites man. Just that word makes me shudder


----------



## Hiero1 (Jul 22, 2016)

This is the cherry vanilla skunk re-veg Look Carefully, and you can see were the new branches grew of the old buds. Every calyx sprouted a new branch If you find yourself getting bored. Try to double crop. I'll get a canopy shot in a little bit.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hiero1 said:


> This is the cherry vanilla skunk re-veg Look Carefully, and you can see were the new branches grew of the old buds. Every calyx sprouted a new branch If you find yourself getting bored. Try to double crop. I'll get a canopy shot in a little bit.View attachment 3738955


That's giving me trim anxiety haha


----------



## Hiero1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Cherry vanilla skunk re-veg day 40.


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 24, 2016)

Hiero1 said:


> Cherry vanilla skunk re-veg day 40.View attachment 3738965


Is this an older dynasty strain?mouth watering thinking of those three flavors filling up the room.


hockeybry2 said:


> That's giving me trim anxiety haha





Dividedsky said:


> Thanks same to you. Im in the grow room as we speak, girlfriend asleep on the couch, thinks she starting to get jealous of my other girls she doesn't have a problem with free bud though haha. Anyways I had thirps early in veg and sprayed them with azamax which killed them. I recently went to a freinds grow room whos plants were crawling with thrips so came home washed up and even with that I still got them on my plants in the veg tent. So hit them again with azamax sprayed and soil drenched and that got the job done. Haven't had any bug problems in flower room knock on wood. Sucks about spider mites man. Just that word makes me shudder


thrips and mites nee to go extinct from this planet.I mean where do they get off uninvited coming into our rooms and laying ggs on mour shit!?!??!?!Well I apparently got the most hungry mite the 2 spotted spidrmie.Ver vigourous.Anyways im using neem with just a small bit of marathon only in veg or before bud formation.After thait ll about squhng them when I seethem.HAvent had thrips in a few yearsknock o wood.anyway.e blunivers number 1 and 3 are whatim looking for I will revive the umber3 with cuts from the plant I moved outide to reeeeeeg.stokedSo I havethe big dense blue dream tasing plant and the musky smaller bbbbbt ming 3rd phno.get nemaodes for your soil tnockoutthrip arva.good luck mate


----------



## Stage420 (Jul 24, 2016)

High all,
Pineapple Fields at day 40 from seed.
Platimum Huck Cookies day 30.


----------



## Hiero1 (Jul 24, 2016)

It was a dynasty freebie from the dank team. I got it last Christmas.Cherry twizzler skunk.Very potent smelling smoke fills the air.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 24, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> High all,
> Pineapple Fields at day 40 from seed.
> Platimum Huck Cookies day 30.


got a pack of those huck cookies on standby, watching with interest how yours bud up!


----------



## Southerner (Jul 28, 2016)

Harvested the last Bluniverse today; it was the chunky pheno like daybreaker posted earlier. This one has a sweet pineapple nose to her and seems pretty good in the resin department just from trimming. I'll probably pull the shortest Lovin Cup out to chop tomorrow, so hopefully theres time for a pic or two. It seems like the Ms Universe parent influence is very, very strong on many of the crosses I have done so far. Its a good thing because they produce large colas, high harvests, the strong pineapple/fruit smell, lots of tall resin heads, and a great upbeat high. However, im kinda happy my next Dynasty strain uses different stock.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok fellers, this will be my last couple of pictures from this round of Dynasty. I was going to wait and shoot pics of all 4 of the Lovin Cups, but they are uniform to the point where I think it'd get repetitive. This cut was one of the taller/stretchier ones but was actually the first one finished to my tastes. I had issues with not properly training some of these girls and got a bit of foxtailing from them being so close to the lights im sure. I've got clones, but with all the jars of LC I am harvesting I doubt I will rerun her because I prefer variety and I only grow for myself these days. Its got kind of a fruit loop smell to her, very sweet. I did end up with one LC that has a cherry wine nose that stands out, but she hasn't been cut yet and visually is the same. I did a very small run of BHO with the fresh trim and was impressed with the yield, flavor and translucence of the return. Overall, both Bluniverse and Lovin Cup are absolute winners in my book. I even found my fav Dynasty cutting I have run to date, the purple shaded bluniverse I posted above comes with an amazing Welches Grape flavor and will be run in a 10g this winter for my Purple run.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 1, 2016)

Day 30 in bloom- I've switched to house&garden nutes this run in flower and well it took some getting used to. I water feed water feed and I actually was underfeeding which caused a lil bit off premature yellowing but nothing I cant handle. When running seed plants 1st run is always to find the phenos I want to run. 2nd run is when the magic happens. Got some really great phenos though. I'm liking most of them. I have a bluniverse pheno that is out frosting all of them, shit is looking very sugary. I've got maybe 2 phenos I'll want to run of pfields haven't decided yet. Cck is definitely the most stable out of the bunch I'd say, nice and chunky so far, I can tell they're going to swell up nice. 1 pheno of pfields(2 plants) I have will not be getting run again, to strectchy for my taste but still a beautiful plant


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 10, 2016)

Just caught up on the last ten pages, and I am really glad to say I bought my first Dynasty pack today. *Huckleberry DesTar,* and I think it was a good call.


----------



## Hiero1 (Aug 13, 2016)

cherry vanilla skunk day 61


----------



## Fred johnson (Aug 17, 2016)

Well im happy to say that ky dynasty breeding project wasbsuccessfull. Vbabys in week 3. Balteady frosty andnturning putple. F2s coming in a month


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks like I have some reading to do hehe. 

I just popped 6 beans of Des*tar Bx1. They are around 23 days from soak, and about 21 days above ground in 16oz party cups. I have been struggling this time around to start seeds in coco.. New batch of coco, new nutes, and new water source and it's been over a year since I've grown and I'm still just a novice anyway. I'll post some pictures later on after I get them off my phone.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 17, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Looks like I have some reading to do hehe.
> 
> I just popped 6 beans of Des*tar Bx1. They are around 23 days from soak, and about 21 days above ground in 16oz party cups. I have been struggling this time around to start seeds in coco.. New batch of coco, new nutes, and new water source and it's been over a year since I've grown and I'm still just a novice anyway. I'll post some pictures later on after I get them off my phone.


have found these coco pellets work just as well if not better than jiffy peat pellets, hope you post pics of the des tar


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 17, 2016)

Just a couple of shots. 

  

Honestly the Des*Tar looked good until a day or two ago, then lower leaves stared to yellow and I noticed this magnesium def on one of them. Had the same issue with some BOG seeds I have going that presented first. I think the pH was drifting and causing lockout. I've since just switched to my tap @ 0.1 ec instead of RO and pH is stable with V+B, I may add some cal/mag to the mix I'm just debating which product (thinking of add RAW calcium/mag and RAW silica).

The climate is also a bit whack, my temps inside the veg tent average mid 80s at 25% RH. My window A/C in living room doesn't cool the whole apartment very well. Can't wait for fall, lol.

Thanks for the tip on the coco/jiffy pellets. I actually have a ton of them, both coco and peat. But I don't like the consistency of the coco brand I have (which is great, a 100ct box), it's very course and doesn't hold together for shit. The peat work great, just wanted to avoid using anything other than coco this time.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2016)

Ok so I'm about in mid of week 7 and things are looking great. This run has not been without it problems, I must admit. This is my 1st run at my new house since moving , and well it takes time to get shit dialed in. The northeast has been hot and dry as fuck this year and since im growing in my basement, in a room I framed in myself (one room split into 2) I decided to try and put a 15,000btu window shaker in the bloom room. I built a exhaust box around the back with a 6"inline fan exhasting and it held up for a few day but the 6" wasn't enough power to exhaust the ac out the window. Needless to say it split the ducting in half running to the basement window. When I came down before lights out the temps reaching 105°. This was only for a few hours but never the less noticed some foxtailing. So good news is everything is all good and girls are looking great, these genetics can definitely handle stress and come out on top. I have some mom clones and can't wait for next run. I got the fast finishing pineapple juice pheno which I love. Cck is looking awesome! That being said I feel like I have 3 phenos. Ms u leaning which is sexy as fuck, bubba leaning -also great, and what I would call a fat as fuck pheno perhaps 50/50. Its just to plumped up to be a bubba or ms u leaning. You'll see in my pics. Blunis are great, (the frostiest out of the bunch) but I can tell a lil light on the yeild side. I think I will run the heavier yeilder bluni again though. I honestly couldn't be happier with dynasty and recommend to any grower the wants the fire.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2016)

cck-ms u leaning
 half of room shot
 cck- again
 cck- fatty pheno
 bluni- I think
 Pineapple fields- fast flower pineapple juice pheno
 random bluni branch hanging upside down frost


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 20, 2016)

Pineapple Fields I need this one. Seen nothing but great things from it always and those terps gotta have it.


----------



## Fred johnson (Aug 21, 2016)

Got thebterpss. Ms u


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Pineapple Fields I need this one. Seen nothing but great things from it always and those terps gotta have it.


Yeah man, next on my list to buy. I want pheno "B". 



> *Pheno “B”*(20%) reeking of pineapple roadkill, this Kali Snapple dominant pheno that is the smelliest of the bunch. incredible terpenes and high.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah man, next on my list to buy. I want pheno "B".


I can't find them anywhere if you know where some are at let me know because I want them. Def wanna use it to cross with some good stuff


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 22, 2016)

I know man, should have said IF I can buy them.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 22, 2016)

It looks like maybe James Bean has them or at least they're not listed as unavailable.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> It looks like maybe James Bean has them or at least they're not listed as unavailable.


Man I be forgetting about that bank. Thanks bro I'm gonna see wassup and try and get those


----------



## Fred johnson (Aug 22, 2016)

Personally i like the honey badger haze and hucklnerry cough. Well huckleberry anything. But hbh is only 45 dollars and uses the ms u x c99/ww.


----------



## Fred johnson (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I be forgetting about that bank. Thanks bro I'm gonna see wassup and try and get those


The dank team. Has them. But hbh has same dad and better mom. And only 45 right now. Its gonna be the new dynasty fav


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2016)

Fred johnson said:


> The dank team. Has them. But hbh has same dad and better mom. And only 45 right now. Its gonna be the new dynasty fav


No sold out bro already checked them lol


----------



## Fred johnson (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No sold out bro already checked them lol


Pm me


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 26, 2016)

Day 55- I don't know if i mentioned it in this thread but out of 20 maybe 21 seeds popped I got 15 females which is unbelievable. 7- carmel candy kushs, 4-pineapple fields, 4- bluniverse. Thats some great ratios, I have never had that much luck when poppping reg beans. Also some of the cck and blunis seem like they could already come down, I'm letting them go a lil longer. That being said there's some really fast finishers with decent yeilds in the bunch.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 26, 2016)

Heres the cck thats ms u leaning straight fire-


----------



## Fred johnson (Aug 26, 2016)

Ill post some pics asap


----------



## Hiero1 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Hiero1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Cherry vanilla skunk


----------



## Shiggity (Aug 31, 2016)

Here is some Dynastygenetics Pineapple fields I just harvested at 59 days. She makes ridiculous thick buds that are dense but easy to pull apart and smoke. Some dense buds in other strains are very hard to smoke and must be ground. In Pineapple fields it seems like mine are composed of tiny foxtails all glued together so it is easy to pull off a nice smokeable clump that breaks apart easily. She smells like the juice in the pineapple rings can you drink after eating the rings. She tastes the same way with a rosy floral scent on the finish. 
.


----------



## limonene (Aug 31, 2016)

Shiggity said:


> Here is some Dynastygenetics Pineapple fields I just harvested at 59 days. She makes ridiculous thick buds that are dense but easy to pull apart and smoke. Some dense buds in other strains are very hard to smoke and must be ground. In Pineapple fields it seems like mine are composed of tiny foxtails all glued together so it is easy to pull off a nice smokeable clump that breaks apart easily. She smells like the juice in the pineapple rings can you drink after eating the rings. She tastes the same way with a rosy floral scent on the finish.
> .View attachment 3769872 View attachment 3769875 View attachment 3769866 View attachment 3769870


Yup that's some great genetics and grow skills there pal, gonna pop my pack real soon. Want to find a good male too.


----------



## Shiggity (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks so much limonene. I am a buddy of Stage and followed him here. I have some great bluniverse I just harvested also. Two plants, one with the large pointy buds and one with the super dense chunky purples. The trichomes are unreal on the clubby pheno.


----------



## the real mccoy (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice!!!
What light(s) are you running?


----------



## Shiggity (Aug 31, 2016)

I have 4 eshine 3w x 150 3g, a 600W HPS and a Perfect Sun 1000 on a light mover. The Pineapple fields was under the PS1000 (520W) as well as the clubby Bluniverse.


----------



## the real mccoy (Aug 31, 2016)

How's the heat output with the ps1000?


----------



## Shiggity (Aug 31, 2016)

I have no overall way to figure that out but I do have it on a mover and have had the Bluniverse 8" away with no heat problems during this summer. My grow room hovers at 84F. It's a very intense light. Mostly matches the output of a DE gavita directly under it. Hence the need for the mover. Here is a boring video where I had it about 18" above the plants. It's weird how light to plant distance always looks greater in pics and videos than real life.




I have since expanded the area it covers to 4' X 5' and it is doing well. The PF I showed was under it with 4 other plants in 10 gallon softies.


----------



## HeadyYonder (Aug 31, 2016)

Shiggity said:


> I have no overall way to figure that out but I do have it on a mover and have had the Bluniverse 8" away with no heat problems during this summer. My grow room hovers at 84F. It's a very intense light. Mostly matches the output of a DE gavita directly under it. Hence the need for the mover. Here is a boring video where I had it about 18" above the plants. It's weird how light to plant distance always looks greater in pics and videos than real life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was the yield on that gorgeous beaut?


----------



## Shiggity (Aug 31, 2016)

The 4 arm plant was somewhere over 170 grams last grow. This new one is still hanging. I don't normally grow for yield I just keep the phenos I like. This pheno has both size and is a great smoke. Someday I will run the whole grow with her and see what I can pull off!


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 1, 2016)

I feel like I am hogging the thread. My apologies. Here is my Bluniverse club head pheno. Harvested at 59 days post flip. Scents of heavy blueberry and diesel fuel. she isnt a huge producer but I will find out when she is trimmed and dry. I will keep her for sure though because she is just so beautiful!


----------



## Southerner (Sep 1, 2016)

Shiggity said:


> I feel like I am hogging the thread. My apologies. Here is my Bluniverse club head pheno. Harvested at 59 days post flip. Scents of heavy blueberry and diesel fuel. she isnt a huge producer but I will find out when she is trimmed and dry. I will keep her for sure though because she is just so beautiful!
> View attachment 3770627 View attachment 3770628 View attachment 3770631 View attachment 3770638


Keep on posting man, I love it when I log on and there's new stuff to see in this thread. Your bluni looks just like the one I kept, it also wasnt a great yield but fantastic smoke.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 1, 2016)

Shiggity said:


> I feel like I am hogging the thread. My apologies. Here is my Bluniverse club head pheno. Harvested at 59 days post flip. Scents of heavy blueberry and diesel fuel. she isnt a huge producer but I will find out when she is trimmed and dry. I will keep her for sure though because she is just so beautiful!
> View attachment 3770627 View attachment 3770628 View attachment 3770631 View attachment 3770638


keep on hogging man...nobody is complaining about your fire for sure!, i bet that bluni looks great in the bag too? mmmmmm


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 1, 2016)

I do dry trim and she isn't quite ready but I will post pics of the nuggets of both strains for sure. I also have some Huck Kush v3 phenos if you want to see them!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 1, 2016)

Shiggity said:


> I do dry trim and she isn't quite ready but I will post pics of the nuggets of both strains for sure. I also have some Huck Kush v3 phenos if you want to see them!


post post & post away bro, plenty of fiends here who will lap it up!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 2, 2016)

Shiggity said:


> I feel like I am hogging the thread. My apologies. Here is my Bluniverse club head pheno. Harvested at 59 days post flip. Scents of heavy blueberry and diesel fuel. she isnt a huge producer but I will find out when she is trimmed and dry. I will keep her for sure though because she is just so beautiful!
> View attachment 3770627 View attachment 3770628 View attachment 3770631 View attachment 3770638


Haha so funny you said something about hogging the thread, I thought I was doing the same thing. I was thinking the same shit man... "this is starting to look like a journal with me posting this much", haha. No worries bro..nothing but love on the dynasty thread. I think I have the same pineapple fields pheno as you, foxtailing, thick ass pineapple reaking bitch. Agree with you also about the bluniverse...she's not a huge yeilder but makes up with it in the time she's finished (55 days) plus the fact the bluni is fire. Good work by the way, those are some very beautiful plants. Your setup up looks clean and dialed in...cheers


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 3, 2016)

Here are some Huckleberry Kush V3 I grew back in march 2016. The green plant has lavender hash terps but has a very squat profile. The Purple pheno is pure pine and berries with kush pole structure. . I kept both as they are super resinous and great meds.

Green lavender hash pheno
    

Purple pineberrry


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 4, 2016)

Shiggity said:


> Here are some Huckleberry Kush V3 I grew back in march 2016. The green plant has lavender hash terps but has a very squat profile. The Purple pheno is pure pine and berries with kush pole structure. . I kept both as they are super resinous and great meds.
> 
> Green lavender hash pheno
> View attachment 3772243 View attachment 3772245 View attachment 3772246 View attachment 3772247 View attachment 3772250
> ...


Looks awesome....I wanna pop my hk v3 now haha


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Looks awesome....I wanna pop my hk v3 now haha


Hockeybry2 you should! HUck Kush is a painless strain to grow. My purple pheno never even fades from green in flower. And she and the other green pheno give me 20% or more from rosin pressing. Also the green pheno is an insane yielder. She gave me 171gm even at that short height. I need to grow her to about 3 feet then flip!


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 4, 2016)

Huckleberry Kush V3 @ 50 days


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 4, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Huckleberry Kush V3 @ 50 days
> 
> View attachment 3772856
> 
> View attachment 3772864


She is a stunner, here is to hoping you cloned....


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 4, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Huckleberry Kush V3 @ 50 days
> 
> View attachment 3772856
> 
> View attachment 3772864


That is one gorgeous fade BDOGKush! You should be very proud!


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 4, 2016)

Shiggity said:


> That is one gorgeous fade BDOGKush! You should be very proud!


Thanks, she is one of the prettier plants I've grown.



PerroVerde said:


> She is a stunner, here is to hoping you cloned....


I usually don't clone, I have too many seeds to go through but I am kinda wishing I had cloned this one. It was a little slow to veg but finished quick.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 4, 2016)

Has dynasty made any drops lately? Seems like it's been forever. Trying to get my hands on some huckleberry kush for breeding purposes but it seems out everywhere.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone try out huckleberry skunk? Got some as freebies and debating on germinating them soon.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow, I guess I'm bumping this thread. Has anyone noticed a lot of trifoliate plants from Dynasty? Three of the 6 plants I started (Des*Tar Bx1) are/were trifoliate plants. Just thought it was kind of cool and interesting. I'll take pics of the remaining females (2) tomorrow when I'm working on the garden.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 18, 2016)

I guess I was mistaken, I must have had only 2 in total that were trifoliate and other must have been the male I culled. This is my remaining trifoliate Des*Tar Bx1 plant, the picture isn't the most illustrative example ever, but you can sort of tell if you squint lol. 

I have 4 Des*Tar Bx1 females in total, now on day 7 of 12/12. Will update again once there's some solid budding going on.


----------



## PCXV (Sep 21, 2016)

What is better IYO, Huckleberry V3 or Huckleberry Kush or Huckleberry Space Queen? Which one yields more and which is frostier? 

Think I'm going order some Pineapple Fields and one of the above.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> View attachment 3783672
> 
> I guess I was mistaken, I must have had only 2 in total that were trifoliate and other must have been the male I culled. This is my remaining trifoliate Des*Tar Bx1 plant, the picture isn't the most illustrative example ever, but you can sort of tell if you squint lol.
> 
> I have 4 Des*Tar Bx1 females in total, now on day 7 of 12/12. Will update again once there's some solid budding going on.


looking forward to seeing how those Des Tars mature! seen some pics & they look ultra dank


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 22, 2016)

What are the differences in pro ps v1 v2 v3 etc. It isnt a different f generation? Just a different variation of the original meaning doff plants selected


----------



## Stage420 (Sep 23, 2016)

Good morning Dynasty strain lovers.
Allow me to present my attempt at growing Platinum Huckleberry Cookies and Pineapple Fields.
Both are being grown in Doc Bud's High Brix Blend soil and are currently almost 5 weeks into bloom.
These gals were grown under a Budmaster COB and Advanced xml350 in a 5x5.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 23, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> Good morning Dynasty strain lovers.
> Allow me to present my attempt at growing Platinum Huckleberry Cookies and Pineapple Fields.
> Both are being grown in Doc Bud's High Brix Blend soil and are currently almost 5 weeks into bloom.
> These gals were grown under a Budmaster COB and Advanced xml350 in a 5x5.
> View attachment 3787652 View attachment 3787653 View attachment 3787654 View attachment 3787655 View attachment 3787656 View attachment 3787657 View attachment 3787658 View attachment 3787659 View attachment 3787660 View attachment 3787652 View attachment 3787653 View attachment 3787654 View attachment 3787655 View attachment 3787656


Looking good bro. Quick question though, where'd ya source that screen you're using?


----------



## Stage420 (Sep 23, 2016)

Whassup Lost,
Company is called Scrogco. They make two sizes.
I have the larger one. Model SOG-4964
Hope this helps....http://scrogco.com/product.php?lang=en&tb=1



LostInEthereal said:


> Looking good bro. Quick question though, where'd ya source that screen you're using?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 23, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> Whassup Lost,
> Company is called Scrogco. They make two sizes.
> I have the larger one.
> Hope this helps....http://scrogco.com/product.php?lang=en&tb=1


How you liking the plat huck cookies


----------



## Stage420 (Sep 23, 2016)

@hockeybry2
Whassup bro? Been a while eh?
The PHC is growing nicely in Doc's kit. I haven't grown these before so all I can say at this point is I'm glad I got plenty of clones.
The smells ae starting to really pick up.
PHC should finish in a couple of weeks (55-65 days bloom).
The Pineapple Fields looks to be a 10 to 11 week finisher and according to Shiggity, she will be well worth the wait,


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 23, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> @hockeybry2
> Whassup bro? Been a while eh?
> The PHC is growing nicely in Doc's kit. I haven't grown these before so all I can say at this point is I'm glad I got plenty of clones.
> The smells ae starting to really pick up.
> ...


I know right! How Ya been? Been mainly kicking around RIU instead of 420 mag. Where'd you scoop docs kit? That stuffs gotta cook for awhile right? I think that's what deterred me from it in the first place


----------



## Rastafari InI (Sep 23, 2016)

i guess my experience with dynasty was unlucky, only 2 of 11 of my pineapple fields germ'd both were males to. seeds were small and light in colour, didn't have any problems with other seeds that were sprouted at the same time, i do hear good things about dynasty so i think i might get round to buying another pack, not encouraging though.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 24, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> Good morning Dynasty strain lovers.
> Allow me to present my attempt at growing Platinum Huckleberry Cookies and Pineapple Fields.
> Both are being grown in Doc Bud's High Brix Blend soil and are currently almost 5 weeks into bloom.
> These gals were grown under a Budmaster COB and Advanced xml350 in a 5x5.
> View attachment 3787652 View attachment 3787653 View attachment 3787654 View attachment 3787655 View attachment 3787656 View attachment 3787657 View attachment 3787658 View attachment 3787659 View attachment 3787660 View attachment 3787652 View attachment 3787653 View attachment 3787654 View attachment 3787655 View attachment 3787656



Just germed two plat huck cookies last night, keep us posted looks like fire.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 24, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Wow, I guess I'm bumping this thread. Has anyone noticed a lot of trifoliate plants from Dynasty? Three of the 6 plants I started (Des*Tar Bx1) are/were trifoliate plants. Just thought it was kind of cool and interesting. I'll take pics of the remaining females (2) tomorrow when I'm working on the garden.


My Blue magoo was that way. The one female i ran twice and didn't realize it was trifoliate til a friend grew out one of my clones. Thought i had some kind of OG pheno as it grew somewhat similar to OG's with the viney branching


----------



## PCXV (Sep 24, 2016)

Is there a retailer discounting Dynasty seeds right now? I'm in the market and thought it wouldn't hurt to ask. If not, I have a local dispensary that sells them for the standard price which is still a pretty good deal.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 24, 2016)

PCXV said:


> Is there a retailer discounting Dynasty seeds right now? I'm in the market and thought it wouldn't hurt to ask. If not, I have a local dispensary that sells them for the standard price which is still a pretty good deal.


www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/dynasty-genetics/


----------



## PCXV (Sep 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/dynasty-genetics/


sweet thanks man!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 24, 2016)

PCXV said:


> sweet thanks man!


gagging to get some of those too but...way over stocked as it is


----------



## Stage420 (Sep 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I know right! How Ya been? Been mainly kicking around RIU instead of 420 mag. Where'd you scoop docs kit? That stuffs gotta cook for awhile right? I think that's what deterred me from it in the first place


@hockeybry2 ,
The kit needs to cook for a month. You would need to send Doc a pm and he will take care of the rest.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 25, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> @hockeybry2 ,
> The kit needs to cook for a month. You would need to send Doc a pm and he will take care of the rest.


Word. Someday I'll do it up. Bet the flowers are primo!!


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 27, 2016)

PCXV said:


> Is there a retailer discounting Dynasty seeds right now? I'm in the market and thought it wouldn't hurt to ask. If not, I have a local dispensary that sells them for the standard price which is still a pretty good deal.


Yes ngr or now the dank team has agreat fall promo ging on. Ibought the last blue magoo bx2 and they semt me about 35 seeds in all of al kinds.in house.gsc purple hulk crosees


----------



## Fred johnson (Sep 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Word. Someday I'll do it up. Bet the flowers are primo!!


They are som of the bst strain ive grown. Most frost. I habe all kinfs of dynest.genetics beans. Huck cough v2.now f2 seeds apso. Blue magoo bx2 craterlake v5. Caramel candy cush. Honey badger haze and crosses andcherry vanilla skunk promo caramel og also pre98 bubba x.msu


----------



## tastingreen (Oct 13, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Wow, I guess I'm bumping this thread. Has anyone noticed a lot of trifoliate plants from Dynasty? Three of the 6 plants I started (Des*Tar Bx1) are/were trifoliate plants. Just thought it was kind of cool and interesting. I'll take pics of the remaining females (2) tomorrow when I'm working on the garden.


No pic of them anymore had only 1 trifoliate from 20 Soliliqueen and all the other Prof. P gear grown


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks like that trifoliate Des*Tar Bx1 also throws out extra leaflet here and there.


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 18, 2016)

Here are a couple new Pineapple Fields seedlings. The letters are not pheno descriptors they are simply the seedling names ( I used numbers last time) These are only at Day 22 so my hopes are very high!


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice "seedlings" my man!


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks Smidge34! I have a nice pheno D already (in my avatar). I would really love some pineapple roadkill or pineapple candy this time! Plant D just may be another pheno D expression with slightly more stretch but I am hoping she shows me something different. She certainly is going to yield!


----------



## JdDurango (Oct 19, 2016)

Any thoughts or smoke report on the Lovin Cup or Megafauna?




Southerner said:


> Alright, 41 days in and we have some serious progress. I would say they all have another 4 weeks or so, seems like I got a lot of Ms. Universe leaners. Still a lot of weight and trichomes to be added. The smells are starting to evolve from both strains. Mostly sweet blue/fruity smells from the Bluniverse...one pheno of the Lovin Cup smells just like red wine. I decided to be reasonable and only pick 1 of the new Kali Snapple crosses they have made, I ended up going with Megafauna(Kali Snapple X SSH F3) but it was a tough choice between that and Moose & Lobsta for me. I believe there are still packs of these and more at TDT and Greenline. The next pictures I take in a couple weeks will be done before the lights come on in the room.


----------



## Stage420 (Oct 20, 2016)

High Shiggity. 
Your pineapple fields looks like a keeper.
Because u got me all turned on to Dynasty I thought I would post my pineapple fields at end of week 8.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> High Shiggity.
> Your pineapple fields looks like a keeper.
> Because u got me all turned on to Dynasty I thought I would post my pineapple fields at end of week 8.View attachment 3808975 View attachment 3808977 View attachment 3808979 View attachment 3808980


Monster


----------



## limonene (Oct 20, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> High Shiggity.
> Your pineapple fields looks like a keeper.
> Because u got me all turned on to Dynasty I thought I would post my pineapple fields at end of week 8.View attachment 3808975 View attachment 3808977 View attachment 3808979 View attachment 3808980


fuck yeah! Hows the nose on those bad girls?


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 20, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> High Shiggity.
> Your pineapple fields looks like a keeper.
> Because u got me all turned on to Dynasty I thought I would post my pineapple fields at end of week 8.View attachment 3808975 View attachment 3808977 View attachment 3808979 View attachment 3808980


Man you doing your thing with her. What's the nose like on her fam


----------



## Stage420 (Oct 21, 2016)

@limonene and @Vato_504
The nose on this chick is ridiculous.
Smelling of candy pineapple citrus and orange chewable children's asprin.
I'm running two phenos of Plat Huck cookies that reek but nothng like the pineapple fields.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 21, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> @limonene and @Vato_504
> The nose on this chick is ridiculous.
> Smelling of candy pineapple citrus and orange chewable children's asprin.
> I'm running two phenos of Plat Huck cookies that reek but nothng like the pineapple fields.


You ever ran Salmon Rover OG


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> @limonene and @Vato_504
> The nose on this chick is ridiculous.
> Smelling of candy pineapple citrus and orange chewable children's asprin.
> I'm running two phenos of Plat Huck cookies that reek but nothng like the pineapple fields.


Interested in how the plat huck cookies be sir


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 21, 2016)

stage you gotta post a smoke report on that lady......


----------



## Stage420 (Oct 21, 2016)

@Vato_504 ,
High man.
I have only run two dynasty strains. PF and PHC.
I have a pack of Huck kush v3 on deck.

Figured I would take a page out of @Shiggity book and drop a coin on the Megafauna.

Here are two plat huck phenos I lucked up on.
One is plat gsc dominant and makes compact golf ball sized dense nugs.
Her buds and leafs will turn purple.
The nose on her is pure mint menthol caramel dough.

The other is Huck leaning and makes long dense colas.
Her nose is warm berry dough with menthol.



Vato_504 said:


> You ever ran Salmon Rover OG


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> @Vato_504 ,
> High man.
> I have only run two dynasty strains. PF and PHC.
> I have a pack of Huck kush v3 on deck.
> ...


Those plat gsc phenos looks sweet


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 21, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> @Vato_504 ,
> High man.
> I have only run two dynasty strains. PF and PHC.
> I have a pack of Huck kush v3 on deck.
> ...


Them things are beautiful fam. You sold me on these I have the huck and the PF. I like the way lovin cup look and that starduster


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 21, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> @Vato_504 ,
> High man.
> I have only run two dynasty strains. PF and PHC.
> I have a pack of Huck kush v3 on deck.
> ...


Beautiful plants stage!


----------



## Stage420 (Oct 25, 2016)

High all,
I harvested one of the PHC this weekend.
Hoping for 5 zips. She was 630g wet.
I have 4 more in flower.
Pheno #3 i think. Here is the pheno description below:
Pheno #2 (30%)- 50/50 pheno that has a nice amount of both parents coming thru. Almost the perfect amount of internode spacing, and buds form more as “golfball” kush pattern rather than forming colas. (1-1.25x stretch)

Pheno #3 (15%)- Similar to Pheno #2, but a leaning a little more towards the Platinum GSC mom.. Expect a little more stretch (1.75x stretch)


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 25, 2016)

Did anybody get a pack of Stardust from the drop?


----------



## Stage420 (Oct 27, 2016)

High RIU,
Got a few shots of my PF and PHC at day 134 flip 66 / 47


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 28, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> High Shiggity.
> Your pineapple fields looks like a keeper.
> Because u got me all turned on to Dynasty I thought I would post my pineapple fields at end of week 8.View attachment 3808975 View attachment 3808977 View attachment 3808979 View attachment 3808980


Nice fucking work stage!


----------



## Stage420 (Oct 28, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice fucking work stage!


Tanks Bro!
Loving Prof P gear. 
Anything on the menu is fire it seems.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 28, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> Tanks Bro!
> Loving Prof P gear.
> Anything on the menu is fire it seems.


What's your favorite right now fam


----------



## Stage420 (Oct 28, 2016)

My answer is gonna crack you up but,
I havent tried the plat huck cookies I harvested a couple of days ago.
The Pineapple fields wont be done for 10 to 14 more days.
As excited as I am to try the plat huck cookies, the pineapple fields was the most impressive to grow.



Vato_504 said:


> What's your favorite right now fam


----------



## greencropper (Oct 28, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> My answer is gonna crack you up but,
> I havent tried the plat huck cookies I harvested a couple of days ago.
> The Pineapple fields wont be done for 10 to 14 more days.
> As excited as I am to try the plat huck cookies, the pineapple fields was the most impressive to grow.


great work man!...hoping you bless us with a few closeup pics of the cured bud too plssssssss


----------



## astronomikl (Oct 28, 2016)

I have only grown Ms Universe and it has been with me for about a year now. It has an artificial cherry taste, that gets more intense after the cure. It has an amazing up high, that lasts for about 3 hours. It makes everything brighter. Prof P really knows his stuff.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 28, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> Tanks Bro!
> Loving Prof P gear.
> Anything on the menu is fire it seems.


Ya i didnt really get to take to many pics at my harvest of dynasty. I got like 3.5 elbows under 3ooo watts. Once it was chop time that last thing I thought about was taking pics haha. I was trimming on my own so I was very overwhelmed.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 28, 2016)

Favs were cck and bluniverse. I still have 10 beans of huckleberry kush I want to pop.


----------



## Stage420 (Oct 28, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Favs were cck and bluniverse. I still have 10 beans of huckleberry kush I want to pop.


@Dividedsky I have the huck kush as well. 
They get their turn next week.
The bluniverse is wicked. 
I believe @Shiggity ran it with great success. 
Would love to try some rosin from them.


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 28, 2016)

The Huck Kush V3 ended up being my favorite for personal stash. It's strange the two phenos I had, one looked huckleberry but had the Hash taste. The one that golfball kushed it gives off the HEAVIEST berry odor laces with pine. She is great at pain relief.

I do love my two Bluniverse One has large thick colas, low mold resistance  and the most authentic bazooka joe flavor. She will get repeated in the dry winter. The other is a super rock hard golfball trichomefest of fuelberry.

The pineapple fields pheno D I have makes beercan nugs like my avatar, is light green with a lavender wash and is like drinking juice from a can of pineapple rings, even down to the metallic hint of the can

9/12 seeds female megafaunas are next to go.


----------



## Stage420 (Oct 28, 2016)

Damn @Shiggity .
Being that the Mega is cousins with the pf AND super silver haze?
Foolishness! Just love it!


Shiggity said:


> The Huck Kush V3 ended up being my favorite for personal stash. It's strange the two phenos I had, one looked huckleberry but had the Hash taste. The one that golfball kushed it gives off the HEAVIEST berry odor laces with pine. She is great at pain relief.
> 
> I do love my two Bluniverse One has large thick colas, low mold resistance  and the most authentic bazooka joe flavor. She will get repeated in the dry winter. The other is a super rock hard golfball trichomefest of fuelberry.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Dieselman (Oct 29, 2016)

ANY feedback on Soliloqueen and/or Spiderbite? I got Spiderbite v2 going now. AND Chemdog x Headcandy. 
how are they for daytime use. ? phenos ? etc.
Anyone with actual experiencia with any of the 3 above mentioned would be a big help. 
I need something for energy, focus, depression and anxiety.
Thanks folks


----------



## Stage420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Vape Sunday folks,
PHC nug pic from thegsc leaning pheno:


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 30, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> Vape Sunday folks,
> PHC nug pic from thegsc leaning pheno: View attachment 3818505


Beautiful bro! Whats the nose on that cultivar?


----------



## Stage420 (Oct 30, 2016)

@PerroVerde .
She gives me menthol fruity warm caramel dough in a mixing bowl.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 31, 2016)

this Dynasty stuff looks dank as...anyone doing or has done the Huck Des Tar?


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 31, 2016)

I so want/need this cut....


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 31, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I so want/need this cut....
> View attachment 3818894


We all do these sold out...


----------



## dro7733 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm growing blue magoo bx2 and got 3 beautiful females and 1 mutant at 16 days from the flip. Veg'd 55 days I'm wondering if anyone has ever seen this mutation in professor P's work before is compleatly new to me it had not even showed preflowers yet and it's sisters are in full on flower already so I'm wondering if I should just kill it off or let it ride and see what happens but the nodes and structure are so weird I'm afraid I may overlook if it springs balls on me wut do u guys think 
And a few shots of ugly ducklings sexy sisters


----------



## Stage420 (Nov 3, 2016)

High farmers,
Here are a couple of bud shots of my high brix plat huck cookies at 8 weeks.
These ladies are 5days post cat drench.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 3, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> I'm growing blue magoo bx2 and got 3 beautiful females and 1 mutant at 16 days from the flip. Veg'd 55 days I'm wondering if anyone has ever seen this mutation in professor P's work before is compleatly new to me it had not even showed preflowers yet and it's sisters are in full on flower already so I'm wondering if I should just kill it off or let it ride and see what happens but the nodes and structure are so weird I'm afraid I may overlook if it springs balls on me wut do u guys think View attachment 3819035View attachment 3819045View attachment 3819052
> And a few shots of ugly ducklings sexy sistersView attachment 3819057View attachment 3819070


Don't cull the mutant. I've read that those ones are super potent. I'll see if I can find the thread. I actual have one going right now, can't wait to see if it's true.

Edited to add: https://www.rollitup.org/t/dynasty-seeds-blue-magoo-bx.845135/


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 4, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Don't cull the mutant. I've read that those ones are super potent. I'll see if I can find the thread. I actual have one going right now, can't wait to see if it's true.
> 
> Edited to add: https://www.rollitup.org/t/dynasty-seeds-blue-magoo-bx.845135/


I was thinking it might be something special by the stench of her yep it's a girl she just poped a few pistols the other day
I am truly in love with dynasty genetics I forgot just how good they are until trying to grow out a dig breeder popped 5 alphakronic rip city purps with the magoo only 1 out of 3 made it past seedling 2 never came up and the female I ended up with does seen to have good genes but a finicky bitch. Dynasty plants grow them selves and at day 10 of flower already showing frost gotta love the professors work


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 6, 2016)

A lil update on the magoo it's day 14 of flower day 22 since the flip to 12/12 the smell has really started to come on strong the most wonderful blueberries and cream smell hope it smells this good at the end. Need a bit of advice I've never plucked fan leaves before and can't decide if I should or not but I only planned on 3 in 7gallon pots but I got 4 and the mutant in 3 gallon bag think I may have overtrained and Veg'd plants for my 5x3 closet I lollipoped bottom 1/3 before flower but they are soooo
bushy no light can get through canopy so should I pluck fan leaves or leave it alone


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 6, 2016)

greencropper said:


> this Dynasty stuff looks dank as...anyone doing or has done the Huck Des Tar?


I dropped four of them yesterday, first four were boys.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 7, 2016)

I didn't get around to taking that many pics at harvest, I just had so much trimming to do. Here's a few pics. There's some cck and bluniverse in 5 gallon gamma buckets. By the way, 5 gallon food grade buckets with gamma seals are the best for curing large amounts of bud. Had a great yeild with dynasty's gear. Wish I had taken more pics. Sorry if pic quality is not that great.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 7, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> I didn't get around to taking that many pics at harvest, I just had so much trimming to do. Here's a few pics. There's some cck and bluniverse in 5 gallon gamma buckets. By the way, 5 gallon food grade buckets with gamma seals are the best for curing large amounts of bud. Had a great yeild with dynasty's gear. Wish I had taken more pics. Sorry if pic quality is not that great.


Gamma seals?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 7, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Gamma seals?


These. Twist top to the seal that stays on the 5 gallon bucket making it air sealed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> I didn't get around to taking that many pics at harvest, I just had so much trimming to do. Here's a few pics. There's some cck and bluniverse in 5 gallon gamma buckets. By the way, 5 gallon food grade buckets with gamma seals are the best for curing large amounts of bud. Had a great yeild with dynasty's gear. Wish I had taken more pics. Sorry if pic quality is not that great.


Nice lookin harvest man!

Do those gamma seals contain odor well?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice lookin harvest man!
> 
> Do those gamma seals contain odor well?


O ya. Completely air sealed. Easy to open. Beats having a shitload of jars. I just traveled with a few elbows. Could fit about 3-4 elbows depending on density. With my own stuff I would only fill halfway to properly cure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 8, 2016)

Im soaking huckleberry kush v3 tonite, will post picks once things get going. I'm actually very excited about this strain. Out of all dynasty beans I've gotten I have the highest expectations in this strain.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Im soaking huckleberry kush v3 tonite, will post picks once things get going. I'm actually very excited about this strain. Out of all dynasty beans I've gotten I have the highest expectations in this strain.


Oh no he didn't


----------



## Stage420 (Nov 8, 2016)

High RIU,
Today I decided to harvest another Hi Brix grown
plat huck cookies plant.
This girl went 66 days post flip.
She's been alive for 147 days.
Berry and menthol is what she gives me.
Nice dense frosted buds.
I'm a happy camper.


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 9, 2016)

@Stage420 

Those are some sexy bitch's hope my blue magoo comes out that nice I'm stuck between grabing the platinum huckleberry cookies or the salmon river og or even exotics kimbo kush that kimbo looks fire but I love dynasty genetics how many phino's showed up in your go with the phc


----------



## Stage420 (Nov 9, 2016)

Whats crackin @dro7733 ?
I got 5 of 6 fems this run and there were two phenos I lucked up on.
In pic 1 and 2 below, this pheno is plat gsc leaning with golf ball style nugs.
She goes purps in the latter weeks of bloom. 
Frosty and dense, this pheno gives you a warm caramel dough with menthol.

In pics 3 and 4 below, this pheno is more huckleberry kush leaning and has long spear shaped buds.
The nose on this one is more fruity / berry with a menthol dough underneath.   



dro7733 said:


> @Stage420
> 
> Those are some sexy bitch's hope my blue magoo comes out that nice I'm stuck between grabing the platinum huckleberry cookies or the salmon river og or even exotics kimbo kush that kimbo looks fire but I love dynasty genetics *how many phino's showed up *in your go with the phc


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 9, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> I'm growing blue magoo bx2 and got 3 beautiful females and 1 mutant at 16 days from the flip. Veg'd 55 days I'm wondering if anyone has ever seen this mutation in professor P's work before is compleatly new to me it had not even showed preflowers yet and it's sisters are in full on flower already so I'm wondering if I should just kill it off or let it ride and see what happens but the nodes and structure are so weird I'm afraid I may overlook if it springs balls on me wut do u guys think View attachment 3819035View attachment 3819045View attachment 3819052
> And a few shots of ugly ducklings sexy sistersView attachment 3819057View attachment 3819070


Just wait, mutation is from the blueberry cross. A lot of blue strains have twisty leaf formations/mutations . I grew dj shorts grape krush and had a bunch. Its clones can also somewhat grow out of it. Also note anything with blue crossed in it can be very finky and certain things can bring the mutation process such as over watering, heavy feeding(chemmy nutes), and stress such as to much topping/supercropping. What I say is from personal and friends experience with blueberry crosses. That being said I never had one herm growing dynasty's gear, I know your plant will either be male or female. The mutation has nothing to do with it being a possible hermie, which I can almost guarentee its not.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 9, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> Whats crackin @dro7733 ?
> I got 5 of 6 fems this run and there were two phenos I lucked up on.
> In pic 1 and 2 below, this pheno is plat gsc leaning with golf ball style nugs.
> She goes purps in the latter weeks of bloom.
> ...


Thats what the huck kush pheno looks like, o shit and fuck yea. They passed rec is my state last night fyi.


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 9, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Thats what the huck kush pheno looks like, o shit and fuck yea. They passed rec is my state last night fyi.


Lucky! The politicians may just bicker endlessly, but at least voters are getting some things done for legalization.


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 9, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Just wait, mutation is from the blueberry cross. A lot of blue strains have twisty leaf formations/mutations . I grew dj shorts grape krush and had a bunch. Its clones can also somewhat grow out of it. Also note anything with blue crossed in it can be very finky and certain things can bring the mutation process such as over watering, heavy feeding(chemmy nutes), and stress such as to much topping/supercropping. What I say is from personal and friends experience with blueberry crosses. That being said I never had one herm growing dynasty's gear, I know your plant will either be male or female. The mutation has nothing to do with it being a possible hermie, which I can almost guarentee its not.


Yea the mutant finally showed sex it's female 10 days later than it's sisters there is a article on a diff forum where professor p calls the mutant the crinkle leaf pheno and says they are super potent but shit yielders. The mutant has same amount of frost as sisters and is 10 days behind and is the stankiest of the bunch but is going to be pitafull yield


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 9, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> Whats crackin @dro7733 ?
> I got 5 of 6 fems this run and there were two phenos I lucked up on.
> In pic 1 and 2 below, this pheno is plat gsc leaning with golf ball style nugs.
> She goes purps in the latter weeks of bloom.
> ...


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 9, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> Yea the mutant finally showed sex it's female 10 days later than it's sisters there is a article on a diff forum where professor p calls the mutant the crinkle leaf pheno and says they are super potent but shit yielders. The mutant has same amount of frost as sisters and is 10 days behind and is the stankiest of the bunch but is going to be pitafull yield


You could save it for some head smoke, I myself just woundn't clone it or if you have, toss the clone and don't run again. Crinkle leaf phenos are a pain in the ass. Slow as fuck/stunted growth. One thing I can tell you is don't overwater and let container dry out, and go easy with feeding. You got a pheno thats leaning towards the dj short blueberry, I'm guessing. You'll probably end up with a nice blueberry smoke. Good luck.


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 9, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> You could save it for some head smoke, I myself just woundn't clone it or if you have, toss the clone and don't run again. Crinkle leaf phenos are a pain in the ass. Slow as fuck/stunted growth. One thing I can tell you is don't overwater and let container dry out, and go easy with feeding. You got a pheno thats leaning towards the dj short blueberry, I'm guessing. You'll probably end up with a nice blueberry smoke. Good luck.


Yea it smell like pure blueberries & ass funk it's sisters smell is much more appealing blueberries and cream potpourri it's the first strain I've grown my wife wants me leave door open cuz it makes the house smell like breakfast she says it makes her hungry and she don't even smoke lol


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 9, 2016)

Just because everyone is sharing such awesome pictures, here are my Des*Tar Bx1 at harvest. These were taken on day 58 I think, not as long as they should have gone but whatever. The first photo is 3 plants, first is the top most buds of the trifoliate/mutant plant (extra leaflets, randomly positioned), next was the smallest plant which was topped, the two are the main buds, and finally another which I was quite fond of her structure and the appearance of the buds. The topped plant with dual buds was a freaking monster, I wish she went a good week at least longer (I never switched her to plain water).

Oh and aroma was certainly like rotten garbage funk and sickly sweet tropical fruit. I kept checking for mold thinking something was awry but the rosin pressed from earlier buds (specimen one of four) is quite tasty and really strong. Very racey then settles into a comfortable stone.


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 10, 2016)

I ended up doing a conservative defoliation on day 14 of flower
Before & after


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 10, 2016)

Before and after of the 5x3 closet
 
After  
The buds are stacking beautifully. I've never seen calx so big and swollen on day 17 of flower and the frost is coming on strong 

Looke at the massive puffy calx


----------



## Punk (Nov 11, 2016)

I've actually been with a soliloqueen pheno for the last couple years. Would love to try some of Professor P's other stuff. He originally was selling his beans through Sannies, but Sainnies seems like he's nose dived a bit. One thing about Dynasty I like is his dedication to producing quality, stable genetics. He has a true understanding of breeding. He's not just tossing pollen at plants.


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 14, 2016)

Just a little week 3 update I switched nute lines this go I went with green planet nutrients medi-one and there line of boosters I'm still using my blue planet nutrients bloom boosters along with the GPN Massive I've never had sooo much frost start so early like day 5 of flower the magoo had noticable trichs just thought it was great genetics like the professor is known for but the last 2 weeks the rip city purps has been putting on serious amounts of frost not as much as 2 of the magoo but more than the runt and the mutant so I'm starting to think the organic derived medi-one is responsible for the amazing trich development the product is pretty amazing one part veg and bloom. My plants have been way healthier a deeper green and more vigor than when I was using synthetic 3 part. The rip city purps did start to yellow a bit I hit it with some nitrogen and this morning she back to green again. I would recomend this line to anyone it is a very reasonable price and I've only been running 1/4 to 1/2 strength. Here are a few shots week 3 day 20 flower


----------



## Stage420 (Nov 15, 2016)

High all,
Some plat huck cookies and pineapple fields bud porn.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 15, 2016)

Man ive got a Huckleberry x Ms. Universe and holy moly is she looking Amazing! like a fresh morning dew the resin is so intense! I'm definitely embraced by Dynasty. Anyone have any suggestions of their favorite strain from them? i Really wanted to snag some of there Starduster but couldnt do it at the time. haha not that i need anymore seeds right now...


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 22, 2016)

Day 30 flower the blue magoo bx2 ain't no joke straight frost monsters for sure and the smell is amazing. The rip city purps is pretty impressive too
Blue magoo day 30
    RCP day 30


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 24, 2016)

What's up fellas nobody still don't have Starduster?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 25, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Man ive got a Huckleberry x Ms. Universe and holy moly is she looking Amazing! like a fresh morning dew the resin is so intense! I'm definitely embraced by Dynasty. Anyone have any suggestions of their favorite strain from them? i Really wanted to snag some of there Starduster but couldnt do it at the time. haha not that i need anymore seeds right now...


Is that the Oregon huckleberry x ms u freebie? I had one I kept that hermed real bad on me which sucked cause it was looking amazing. Don't think it was environment cause I had cookie crosses going too that ended up fine but who knows. Got a bunch of accidental seeds from it but I'm nervous to grow them out lol. Got any pics?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 27, 2016)

Micro shot of Blue Magoo bx2. The color is off, because I was trying get rid of the hps glow.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 27, 2016)

Here is a shot from further out.


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 28, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here is a shot from further out.View attachment 3840708


How long did you take your magoo or is it still going I'm waiting to see some color but they just green still even if they just stay green it is for sure a very fire and stable strain


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 28, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> How long did you take your magoo or is it still going I'm waiting to see some color but they just green still even if they just stay green it is for sure a very fire and stable strain


The picture was taken at day 58, I'll probably harvest around day 67.


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 28, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> The picture was taken at day 58, I'll probably harvest around day 67.


Is that from the flip to 12/12 or did you start your count when buds started to form I'm on day 36 but I started count from bud formation I figure they will go to day 56 flower or day 68 from flip to 12/12 just took some lights out video and one of the lady's is showing purple on the fan leaves so 1 is definatly goin to turn color. What's yours smell like mine have a berry poperi smell with funky body Oder tones it's a great smell hope it holds through the cure and not change to much.


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 28, 2016)

Couple pics of the magoo day 36 flower day 44 since the flip 12/12


----------



## JayY2015 (Nov 28, 2016)

I just placed my first order with James Bean Co and got my first pack of Dynasty Huckleberry V3 Kush is it super fire or what ??


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 28, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> I just placed my first order with James Bean Co and got my first pack of Dynasty Huckleberry V3 Kush is it super fire or what ??


Absolutely I don't think there is anything in dynasty's stable that's not you will be happy I also just ordered salmon river og & blue coffin from James bean co super fast delivery and ain't gotta fuck with customs will never use any other bank


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 28, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> Is that from the flip to 12/12 or did you start your count when buds started to form I'm on day 36 but I started count from bud formation I figure they will go to day 56 flower or day 68 from flip to 12/12 just took some lights out video and one of the lady's is showing purple on the fan leaves so 1 is definatly goin to turn color. What's yours smell like mine have a berry poperi smell with funky body Oder tones it's a great smell hope it holds through the cure and not change to much.


That is from the flip to 12/12. The aroma on mine in berry, funk, rose and sugary sweetness. It reminds me of OTM from Mosca Negra I grew out a couple of years ago. The OTM had everything I was looking for in a strain, but it was too pricey and very finicky. I'm finding Blue Magoo easier to work with, although I only got 1 female out of 5 seeds germed.


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 29, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> That is from the flip to 12/12. The aroma on mine in berry, funk, rose and sugary sweetness. It reminds me of OTM from Mosca Negra I grew out a couple of years ago. The OTM had everything I was looking for in a strain, but it was too pricey and very finicky. I'm finding Blue Magoo easier to work with, although I only got 1 female out of 5 seeds germed.


Here that a lot lately not to often from dynasty though me and a mate got 6 super stable pheno's & the mutant from 11 beans but the alphachronic rip city purps only 1 of 5 even made it past seedling the plant I got is very nice the genetics are good but germ and seedling had issues I'm kind bummed cuz they seem to have some awesome cross' just can't afford to have issues waisting my time but yeah I'm in love with the magoo ours are pretty close in age bout 10 days behind you we will have some nice bud porn to put up and compare


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 29, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> Here that a lot lately not to often from dynasty though me and a mate got 6 super stable pheno's & the mutant from 11 beans but the alphachronic rip city purps only 1 of 5 even made it past seedling the plant I got is very nice the genetics are good but germ and seedling had issues I'm kind bummed cuz they seem to have some awesome cross' just can't afford to have issues waisting my time but yeah I'm in love with the magoo ours are pretty close in age bout 10 days behind you we will have some nice bud porn to put up and compare


I only germed 5 total, 100% germ. The nice thing is my pack came with 15 seeds, so I have plenty for another run. I'll be sure and post more pics as I harvest and after a good cure.


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey guys I'd like to share some info I've noticed this grow I always swore by hps and still do but I came across a pair of Mars 300 LEDs so cheap had to buy them I hung them on ether end of my 600 hps in my 5.5x3 foot closet. So what I've noticed that the plants and branches under both hps and led are larger buds and the trichome production is much higher tell me what you think
Blue magoo #2 day 40 hps onlyBlue magoo #1 day 40 hps & ledBlue magoo #5 day 40 hps & led Blue magoo #1&2 hps and ledI am so impressed by this I will never go back to just hps.


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 9, 2016)

Blue magoo puting on some color

#1 (45 days flowering 53 days from flip) #2 
 #5 this one blew my mind with the over night color change   And the mutant super frosty but no bud structure just leaves on top of leaves with a few pistols. Going to make it a hash plant and live resin the whole plant


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 12, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> I just placed my first order with James Bean Co and got my first pack of Dynasty Huckleberry V3 Kush is it super fire or what ??


James has been a complete pleasure to do buisness with. Super reliable and super fast.


----------



## NWHeadies (Jan 6, 2017)

So I have the blue magoo bx2 and i cant wait to pop the beans. Im trying to decide on another 1 or 2 dynasty strains Its pretty much up between salmon river og , huckleberry kush , huckleberry IBL or , caramel candy Kush. I prefer kush flavor strains and Chem crosses and GDP and berry flavored strains. Need some good powerful indica smoke for night time insomnia relief. and some good kush for anxiety relief and daytime smoke. Any suggestions anyone? Huckleberry IBL looks like something im inerested in but i dont see much information on it. very small space and plant counts means yield is somewhat of a consideration since the smoke has to last for personal.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 6, 2017)

NWHeadies said:


> So I have the blue magoo bx2 and i cant wait to pop the beans. Im trying to decide on another 1 or 2 dynasty strains Its pretty much up between salmon river og , huckleberry kush , huckleberry IBL or , caramel candy Kush. I prefer kush flavor strains and Chem crosses and GDP and berry flavored strains. Need some good powerful indica smoke for night time insomnia relief. and some good kush for anxiety relief and daytime smoke. Any suggestions anyone? Huckleberry IBL looks like something im inerested in but i dont see much information on it. very small space and plant counts means yield is somewhat of a consideration since the smoke has to last for personal.


The Bubba leaning phenos of the Caramel Candy Kush are very potent night time weed. Quite a bit of variation, so some hunting will be required, but it's in there to be found.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 6, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> The Bubba leaning phenos of the Caramel Candy Kush are very potent night time weed. Quite a bit of variation, so some hunting will be required, but it's in there to be found.


You damn right. That's puff, puff, pass out meds right there.


----------



## NWHeadies (Jan 6, 2017)

I loved the look of the caramel candy kush but from what i read the yields were very small on the bubba leaning phenos for that one i need to get at least 2 zips a plant for it to last for my personal.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 6, 2017)

NWHeadies said:


> I loved the look of the caramel candy kush but from what i read the yields were very small on the bubba leaning phenos for that one i need to get at least 2 zips a plant for it to last for my personal.


This is true. I only ran one pack, so small sample size, but the bubba leaners were a little light on the yield. I think the clone only is known for that. Slow in veg, light yield....but the bud, omg! Like @needsomebeans said above, dick-in-the dirt after one bowl.


----------



## NWHeadies (Jan 6, 2017)

Well that is what i need +1 for the CCK. I have seen claims of 20 percent return on rosin for the huckleberry kush tho that is close to gorilla glue returns. They all look so good but only so much cash and space.


----------



## NWHeadies (Jan 6, 2017)

Im just not sure about the Ms U leaning pheno on the CCK too much sativa gets me racing sometimes and can give me anxiety i usually avoid most sativas for this reason.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 6, 2017)

NWHeadies said:


> Well that is what i need +1 for the CCK. I have seen claims of 20 percent return on rosin for the huckleberry kush tho that is close to gorilla glue returns. They all look so good but only so much cash and space.


I'm still running my Huckleberry cross. One of the frostiest plants I've ever grown, and smells like Jessica Biel's vag dipped in blueberries.  I've never messed with rosin, but I'd imagine it would be a great return.

I have a pack of the Blue Magoo bx2 as well, but the reports I've seen on that one suggest the yields aren't the greatest either. FYI


----------



## NWHeadies (Jan 6, 2017)

even on a low yielder i should be able to get 2 oz with training and enough veg. Quality is more important then quantity as long as i dont run out of smoke


----------



## NWHeadies (Jan 6, 2017)

The blue magoo is a epic strain here in the Northwest so even if it is a low yielder and i eventually decide not to keep it will be well worth to have plenty to smoke and to enjoy growing her.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 6, 2017)

NWHeadies said:


> even on a low yielder i should be able to get 2 oz with training and enough veg. Quality is more important then quantity as long as i dont run out of smoke


There you go my man. Top her and lst the shit out of her.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 6, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm still running my Huckleberry cross. One of the frostiest plants I've ever grown, and smells like Jessica Biel's vag dipped in blueberries.  I've never messed with rosin, but I'd imagine it would be a great return.
> 
> I have a pack of the Blue Magoo bx2 as well, but the reports I've seen on that one suggest the yields aren't the greatest either. FYI


If it smells that good, I need some of that in my life


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 6, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm still running my Huckleberry cross. One of the frostiest plants I've ever grown, and smells like Jessica Biel's vag dipped in blueberries.  I've never messed with rosin, but I'd imagine it would be a great return.
> 
> I have a pack of the Blue Magoo bx2 as well, but the reports I've seen on that one suggest the yields aren't the greatest either. FYI


Best aroma description ever! Lol


----------



## NWHeadies (Jan 6, 2017)

Need some of the blueberry muffin top in my life


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 6, 2017)

NWHeadies said:


> I loved the look of the caramel candy kush but from what i read the yields were very small on the bubba leaning phenos for that one i need to get at least 2 zips a plant for it to last for my personal.


The bubba leaning pheno was straight fire, and the ms u leaning had a very good yeild, I had very fat colas. Cck is definitely a good bang for your buck.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 7, 2017)

NWHeadies said:


> The blue magoo is a epic strain here in the Northwest so even if it is a low yielder and i eventually decide not to keep it will be well worth to have plenty to smoke and to enjoy growing her.


My Magoo smells like roses crossed with blueberry muffins, it has awesome potency, and incredible bag appeal. It is top shelf for sure, but not the best yields.


----------



## limonene (Jan 7, 2017)

I think this is possibly pheno A of pineapple fields. It hits the smell description and is considerably shorter than her sister which is a buck wild sativa. Smells amazing in all honesty


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 7, 2017)

I am running huckleberry destar, finally. The only female I popped seems to lean strongly to the huckleberry side. She was a slow starter after flip, but she is now throwing trichs and smelling a lot like huckleberry, legitimately. I grew up picking huckleberries, no mistaking it. I was going to say huckleberry and musk, maybe sandlewood, but intense ripe blueberries dipped in vulva juice is about right, I can't beat @st0wandgrow 's description, lol! 

I am five weeks til harvest on her, will post pics when she is getting closer.

Nice work on that Pineapple Fields, looks good.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 8, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am running huckleberry destar, finally. The only female I popped seems to lean strongly to the huckleberry side. She was a slow starter after flip, but she is now throwing trichs and smelling a lot like huckleberry, legitimately. I grew up picking huckleberries, no mistaking it. I was going to say huckleberry and musk, maybe sandlewood, but intense ripe blueberries dipped in vulva juice is about right, I can't beat @st0wandgrow 's description, lol!
> 
> I am five weeks til harvest on her, will post pics when she is getting closer.
> 
> Nice work on that Pineapple Fields, looks good.


Vulva juice, haha nice. I'm running huckleberry kush right now and a few of them have been very slow and small in veg. I just took clones and I'm going to translplant, they'll start taking off soon, I hope.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 8, 2017)

WTF fan leaf mutation off the Huckleberry DeStar, only found one like this. and a couple ugly hps snaps. Just into week 4 now.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 11, 2017)

Magoo bx2.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 11, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Magoo bx2.
> 
> View attachment 3873721


Stunning! Very nice work. Decent!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 26, 2017)

Huckleberry Des*Tar


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 28, 2017)

One more because my photos were awful and she deserves better.


----------



## NWHeadies (Jan 31, 2017)

Any more shots of that blue magoo for motivation? Pack of platinum huckleberry cookies on the way its going to be hard to hold onto that one for long.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 31, 2017)

NWHeadies said:


> Any more shots of that blue magoo for motivation? Pack of platinum huckleberry cookies on the way its going to be hard to hold onto that one for long.


----------



## NWHeadies (Feb 1, 2017)

How long did you veg the blue magoo eveything i hear is she is a smaller lady?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 1, 2017)

I only vegged the Magoo for 5 weeks, this one happened to be the smallest of 5 plants. It was also the only female, I probably should have topped and trained her, but I was in a hurry to get something flowering. I haven't weighed my yield, but it was on the lighter side. I still have ten seeds left, so next time I'll spend more time training and vegging.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 26, 2017)

Nothing dropping from Dynasty? Seems everyone is out.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 26, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> Nothing dropping from Dynasty? Seems everyone is out.


https://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team-breeders/dynasty/


----------



## greencropper (Feb 26, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> Nothing dropping from Dynasty? Seems everyone is out.


https://vitalorganisms.com/product-category/seed/dynasty-genetics/


----------



## greencropper (Feb 26, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> https://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team-breeders/dynasty/


glad to be back from that grasscity man? nothing but cobwebs over there hey?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 26, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> Nothing dropping from Dynasty? Seems everyone is out.


https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/dynasty-genetics


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 26, 2017)

greencropper said:


> https://vitalorganisms.com/product-category/seed/dynasty-genetics/


In stock. Thanks!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 26, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> In stock. Thanks!


welcome bro


----------



## caligrown_ca (Feb 26, 2017)

anybody ever run Starduster outdoors?


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 26, 2017)

The huckleberry skunk was amazing. I see it's no longer available. Any huckleberry crosses similar?


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 26, 2017)

greencropper said:


> glad to be back from that grasscity man? nothing but cobwebs over there hey?


I think I like the vibes here much better. It seemed like some of the members there didn't care much for RIU refugees. I'm glad my home forum is back up and running.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 26, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> I think I like the vibes here much better. It seemed like some of the members there didn't care much for RIU refugees. I'm glad my home forum is back up and running.


i think your right too members there are not liking the RIU homeless...dont know why, that pollen chuck thread had about 1 days worth of RIU action to make up its whole time period? dont they pollen chuck there?, couldnt strike up any chat with original GC members?....bizarrrrrrrre!!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 26, 2017)

I think I will stop in there every once and a while to screw with them.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 26, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> I think I will stop in there every once and a while to screw with them.


lol...if you can get any response?..limp squids over there from what i saw? but yeah im keeping my profile there too as a pic dump in case something terribly wrong happens here?


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Mar 1, 2017)

Anybody run Platinum Huckleberry cookies?


----------



## NWHeadies (Mar 6, 2017)

only seen the instagram pictures from dynasty direct and they are beautiful plants.


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 12, 2017)

two phenos of Oregon Huckleberry. Similar taste and smell, real funky indica. Nice bush structure.


----------



## NWHeadies (Mar 12, 2017)

Looking nice. Everything i have seen from dynasty has been fire so far.


----------



## NWHeadies (Mar 15, 2017)

I will say so far the blue magoo bx2 is a dream vigourous strong branching responds well to nutrients where others burned. Cant wait to see what it does in flower. It is a slow vegger Going to have to experiement with it.


----------



## NWHeadies (Mar 17, 2017)

NWHeadies said:


> I will say so far the blue magoo bx2 is a dream vigourous strong branching responds well to nutrients where others burned. Cant wait to see what it does in flower. It is a slow vegger Going to have to experiement with it.


I would like to make more clear i do not think it it the genetics fault that the plants are vegging slowly more my organic no bottle nutrients thing is slowing things down i think. The plants are beautiful
killed all small plants and mutants all all remaining were females perfect medical count. Everything matches up with what the professor says as well everything is very uniform and similar and the 1 phenotype thing seems to match up so far.


----------



## bostonbob (Apr 10, 2017)

Birds of Paradise
48 days since 12/12
Frosty.....


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 20, 2017)

Huck v3, have 5 in flower half way thru.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

Huck V3, glistening midflower. Smells coming off of these r ridiculous.


----------



## bostonbob (Apr 24, 2017)

Birds of Paradise. Droopy Pheno (loves to grow)
Almost there...


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 24, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Huck V3, glistening midflower. Smells coming off of these r ridiculous.


Could you please tell us a bit more than 'ridiculous' for smell? I have been on the fence about this strain, because I have so many indica heavy crosses, but prof p's ig pics make me drool. Thanks in advance


----------



## bostonbob (Apr 24, 2017)

Birds of Paradise = One more picture of Droopy
(In a 7 gallon pot, at 72 days from 12/12)


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 26, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> Could you please tell us a bit more than 'ridiculous' for smell? I have been on the fence about this strain, because I have so many indica heavy crosses, but prof p's ig pics make me drool. Thanks in advance


Sweet berry musk that is overpowering the chem n diesels next to it, that says something to me.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 26, 2017)

bostonbob said:


> Birds of Paradise = One more picture of Droopy
> (In a 7 gallon pot, at 72 days from 12/12)View attachment 3930744


absolutely gorgeous


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you- I was wondering how much the Huckleberry father came through.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 27, 2017)

thread has some nice info and pics!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 28, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Huck V3, glistening midflower. Smells coming off of these r ridiculous. View attachment 3930581


Fuck ya I have a bunch of hucks going into flower soon. Thats looks straight fire man. Good work.


----------



## Shiggity (May 26, 2017)

Huck Kush V3 I have two phenos. One is dank berry and pine. The other is super loud sour berries. This is day 56 at harvest!


----------



## hayrolld (May 26, 2017)

Those look amazing @Shiggity Please give us a smoke report when you can


----------



## Shiggity (May 27, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> Those look amazing @Shiggity Please give us a smoke report when you can


This is the third time growing these gals so I can tell you right now. Though they haven't looked quite this trichome filled before. Definitely my best run with them.

My pheno I call pineberry (one in the middle) is a super deep sweet dank berry like a blackberry but really piney on exhale. It is a favorite of mine and stimulates hunger and an "I don't care about the world " feeling. Super contentedness. Fantastic at pain relief. It saved me during a tooth abscess. 

The other pheno has always been a myrcene filled Afghan taste. But something amazing happened this time (top and bottom pic). It is a different scent this time, really loud sour berries. You can smell the sourness. I am eager to taste this since it has been unremarkable in other runs.


----------



## greencropper (May 27, 2017)

Shiggity said:


> This is the third time growing these gals so I can tell you right now. Though they haven't looked quite this trichome filled before. Definitely my best run with them.
> 
> My pheno I call pineberry (one in the middle) is a super deep sweet dank berry like a blackberry but really piney on exhale. It is a favorite of mine and stimulates hunger and an "I don't care about the world " feeling. Super contentedness. Fantastic at pain relief. It saved me during a tooth abscess.
> 
> The other pheno has always been a myrcene filled Afghan taste. But something amazing happened this time (top and bottom pic). It is a different scent this time, really loud sour berries. You can smell the sourness. I am eager to taste this since it has been unremarkable in other runs.


how was the yield? & male/female ratio? any herm sign? great job you done there bro!


----------



## Shiggity (May 28, 2017)

greencropper said:


> how was the yield? & male/female ratio? any herm sign? great job you done there bro!


Yield wise this strain is good. With my new diy sunboard LED panel I will daily top 1g/w. I had a low amount of females for the pack I popped. 3 females from 10 seeds. But every female was a keeper. And never any male signs on the plants. True joy to grow and smoke. And over 20% first pass rosin yields.


----------



## Shiggity (May 28, 2017)

Dynastygenetics Megafauna day 60 post flip. Pheno 4. Got a week left to go and smells like fruity haze.


----------



## hayrolld (May 28, 2017)

You should send a couple pics to Prof P to post on Instagram, these are all great looking plants.


----------



## Shiggity (May 28, 2017)

Hay rolls you are too kind. I post a bunch of these on intagram and Prof P passes through and leaves some comments. That's like the coolest thing ever to me! I just got Huckleberry Diesel in the mail and I have six Ms. Universes as seedlings.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jun 29, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> One more because my photos were awful and she deserves better.
> 
> View attachment 3887008


Im currently growing this strain. Very excited about her. Got a few phenos im throwing into rotation ill post pics ASAP, Two appear to be very stretchy one is in between looks like a perfect mix the other is very stocky almost looking pure indica. first time running dynasty genetics, ordering cherry vanilla cookies next!! Will post pics soon. How did you like her??


----------



## bostonbob (Jun 29, 2017)

Birds of Paradise - I had two distinct Phenotypes
One was all green, the high was kind of up, with a little motivation, very easy to function
The second was "Droopy" the one pictured in this thread.
The high is more indica, solid buzz.
The lab report for "Droopy" is here - http://mcrlabs.com/bm/


----------



## JayY2015 (Aug 24, 2017)

Does anyone have any growth info on Cherry Vanilla cookies ?


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Aug 25, 2017)

heres some pics of the Huckleberry DesTar. This girl smells ridiculous, and i tried an early taste tester nug, got an extremely good buzz...such a pure high, with creative sides, and sedation at the end. Perfect strain for me and im a picky bastard.... Bird of Paradise is next, just ordered her n popped a few 
Edit* the upload function is taking ridiculously long, look at my IG if you wana see pics...


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 25, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> heres some pics of the Huckleberry DesTar. This girl smells ridiculous, and i tried an early taste tester nug, got an extremely good buzz...such a pure high, with creative sides, and sedation at the end. Perfect strain for me and im a picky bastard.... Bird of Paradise is next, just ordered her n popped a few
> Edit* the upload function is taking ridiculously long, look at my IG if you wana see pics...


Wtf is your ig


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 25, 2017)

I grew out the Huckleberry x DesTar
She wasn't that bad


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Aug 31, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> I grew out the Huckleberry x DesTar
> She wasn't that badView attachment 4000121 View attachment 4000122


yours looks gorgeous bro! i got that one is that the dense pheno? ill try to post a pic let see if it works


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Aug 31, 2017)

oh shit its working . heres all my dyansty hucks


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 31, 2017)

So out of all those plants, mostly green phenos? Did they have any huckleberry smell/taste?
Thanks guys, i got 3 small seedlings of the huck destar going now.
On his site he describes them as melty buds. Can you concur?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> yours looks gorgeous bro! i got that one is that the dense pheno? ill try to post a pic let see if it works


Thanks man..I had the dense pheno


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> oh shit its working . heres all my dyansty hucks


They all look awesome


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks man..I had the dense phenoView attachment 4002917


Holy shit that looks like a baseball bat! Very nice dl!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Holy shit that looks like a baseball bat! Very nice dl!


Thanks Sto...She was definitely a fat girl for sure


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Holy shit that looks like a baseball bat! Very nice dl!


Did you ever run her and if so any pics?


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 1, 2017)

Harlequin x ms. Universe

Very vigorous plant with nice fat colas, extremely fruity smelling in veg. Buds and some leaves were caked in large resin glads. Flowering time was around 65 days. Once dried she smelled like sweet pineapple haze. Effects were mild euphoric feeling with a calming focused effect. Slept well and had lots of dreams. This plant would get huge with space. Overall an outstanding plant to grow but not the effect im looking for.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 1, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Did you ever run her and if so any pics?


I have not....


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Sep 1, 2017)

you all know I got Dynasty gear


----------



## John Dieselman (Sep 1, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> you all know I got Dynasty gear


We ran Spider bite v2...the keeper was just AMAZING lookin' back. Gtew like a lanky widow, flowered for 96 days a couple times.. . should've went longer. VERY lemon-e, spicy, with a "flutter" of skunks ass. PERFECT. great medicine. But...she was replaced by a higher yielding, faster flowering Amnesia Lemon. But the affect just isn't they same. I'm picky about sativa doms.


----------



## Bosgrower (Sep 2, 2017)

Getting ready to run some Platinum Huckleberry GSC for the first time and any comments or suggestions would be much appreciated. I have a twelve pack I've been waiting to grow until I had a bit of experience with more common strains and I want to start planning for it.
I run a 5x5 flower tent with 800w mixed CREE CXB 3590 COBs @ (4) 3000k, (6) 3500k, and (4) 4000k. I've been running 4 gal coco hempy buckets with a drain to recovery setup using Jack's 3-2-1 with good success.
I've been topping with LST and/or supercropping as needed but I've never run these before so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I generally leave things in veg 'till I'm happy with the shape and structure of the plant.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Sep 2, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> Harlequin x ms. Universe
> 
> Very vigorous plant with nice fat colas, extremely fruity smelling in veg. Buds and some leaves were caked in large resin glads. Flowering time was around 65 days. Once dried she smelled like sweet pineapple haze. Effects were mild euphoric feeling with a calming focused effect. Slept well and had lots of dreams. This plant would get huge with space. Overall an outstanding plant to grow but not the effect im looking for.


I got one of these freebies im excited about that cherry smell its incredible! put her into flower last night.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Sep 2, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> So out of all those plants, mostly green phenos? Did they have any huckleberry smell/taste?
> Thanks guys, i got 3 small seedlings of the huck destar going now.
> On his site he describes them as melty buds. Can you concur?


The smells are out of this world, like huckleberry pineapple skunk,by far some of the strongest gear i ever grew
All of my phenos have a purple tint to them, still got 2 more to run.
Heres my dense pheno finishing up her flush ...]]
although i have to add, i was not happy to see the biggest brightest pheno HERMIE. that made me almost cry... but the professor was cool about it and is taking care of it. Last 2 pics are of the beautiful hermie lol


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 3, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> I got one of these freebies im excited about that cherry smell its incredible! put her into flower last night.


what size pot you put her in?


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Sep 3, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> what size pot you put her in?


got her in a 7gal smartpot vegged her pretty good too so the yield will probably be fat im hoping  that smell tho omg...

your report said "not the effect im looking for". could you elaborate on that? im curious as to what you are looking for because that helps me get an idea of what she ISNT, feel me? lol im a little thorough i love the details


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Sep 3, 2017)

JayY2015 said:


> Does anyone have any growth info on Cherry Vanilla cookies ?


im curious about this one also , was going to order asap if i saw some good grow reports


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 4, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> got her in a 7gal smartpot vegged her pretty good too so the yield will probably be fat im hoping  that smell tho omg...
> 
> your report said "not the effect im looking for". could you elaborate on that? im curious as to what you are looking for because that helps me get an idea of what she ISNT, feel me? lol im a little thorough i love the details


7 gals nice man, she yields very well you should get a solid 5 oz+. Her effect was very mild, almost sobering. You could smoke her and go to work or in public without feeling weird, she makes you calm and feel good. It wasn't bad at all, I just prefer indica dominate strains. That being said everything except the high I loved and I can defiantly see how the strain could be very useful for people. Gonna cross diamond og x magic bullet to a mother plant of harlequin x ms universe.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 4, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> 7 gals nice man, she yields very well you should get a solid 5 oz+. Her effect was very mild, almost sobering. You could smoke her and go to work or in public without feeling weird, she makes you calm and feel good. It wasn't bad at all, I just prefer indica dominate strains. That being said everything except the high I loved and I can defiantly see how the strain could be very useful for people. Gonna cross diamond og x magic bullet to a mother plant of harlequin x ms universe.


Awesome I love a mellow but good quality high. Here's my hq x ms.u day 1 of flowering. With the fat fan leaves.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Sep 5, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> 7 gals nice man, she yields very well you should get a solid 5 oz+. Her effect was very mild, almost sobering. You could smoke her and go to work or in public without feeling weird, she makes you calm and feel good. It wasn't bad at all, I just prefer indica dominate strains. That being said everything except the high I loved and I can defiantly see how the strain could be very useful for people. Gonna cross diamond og x magic bullet to a mother plant of harlequin x ms universe.


Thanks for the details bro and that cross sounds like she will be incredible ! Im thinking of crossing her with my Harambe (OG Kush X GG4) should be interesting lol


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 5, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Awesome I love a mellow but good quality high. Here's my hq x ms.u day 1 of flowering. With the fat fan leaves.View attachment 4005242


Those leaves look about right, mine was stretched out a lil more, I lst'd the ish out of that girl. She's fairly mold resistant but will get a lil mold if she gets wet. Keep us posted on how she turns out for you.


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 5, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> Thanks for the details bro and that cross sounds like she will be incredible ! Im thinking of crossing her with my Harambe (OG Kush X GG4) should be interesting lol


Very nice, that should help to balance her out a lil more.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 5, 2017)

Will do, I also got a huckleberry skunk right next to her.


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 5, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Will do, I also got a huckleberry skunk right next to her.


No shit I had one a couple years ago as a freebie, never got to harvest her from complications but late flower she was looking promising. Have you flowered yours before?


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 5, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> No shit I had one a couple years ago as a freebie, never got to harvest her from complications but late flower she was looking promising. Have you flowered yours before?


Nope my first run with with her but she's looking promising.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 24, 2017)

Day 21 Harlequin x ms.universe


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 24, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Day 21 Harlequin x ms.universe View attachment 4016165


Nice man, she's gonna be a chunker. I got another a couple days behind yours.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 24, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> Nice man, she's gonna be a chunker. I got another a couple days behind yours.


Thanks dude. This ones got a fermented fruit thing going, sickly sweet. Looks like it will be done sooner than my other stuff. How long did yours take to flower last time you grew it?


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 24, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Thanks dude. This ones got a fermented fruit thing going, sickly sweet. Looks like it will be done sooner than my other stuff. How long did yours take to flower last time you grew it?


Flowers pretty quick for a sativa, took around 65 days. It had a tiny bit of fox tailing, looked pretty cool.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 25, 2017)

For those who grew the huckleberry destar. Was the dense pheno a shorter plant? I got one lanky plant and one bush


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 25, 2017)

Im hypothesizing based on my huckleberry 2016 experience.
Huckleberry is the closest ive ever grown to pure indica. 
So the more indica the more huckleberry dom imho


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 25, 2017)

I freaking loved the Huckleberry-leaning Huckleberry DeStar I got from Dynasty, but I didn't get many females out of the pack, purely a statistical variance, not complaining. 

It was easily my favorite Blueberry-Indica-type weed since I started burning, which I guess was around 1989. That shit would smooth you right out.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice man. I don't see any purple on that nug... looks like a nice green pheno!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Nice man. I don't see any purple on that nug... looks like a nice green pheno!


It really was, the nugs were all solid lime green like that, and trichs for days. Gorgeous, and hard to photograph.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 26, 2017)

I love lime green mi amigo! 
I'm in a pinch cause I only got so much room in my tent. Ended up with two females of huckleberry destar and probably will only have space to flower one. Having a hard time deciding between the short with no purp in the stem or the lanky with purp highlights thru the main stem. 
Gotta make room for my copper chems, they have my attention moreso


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 9, 2017)

Hqxms.u at week 5 attempt at a full plant pic 
She's really starting to smell like rotten pineapples now. Reminiscent of some c99 I grew awhile ago, this one has a bit more "kick" to it though.

Huckleberry skunk is coming along. Has a very pleasant warm tarty berry smell, not much skunk and didn't have much stretch so seems to be more huckleberry dominate.


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 17, 2017)

Just planted four Pineapples Fields and all four came up.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm glad to see this thread gaining some traction again. I'm definitely a novice but Dynasty Des*Bx1 was some of the most aesthetically appeasing and stankiest (smelling of of sickly-sweet rotting fruit and garbage) I've had the pleasure of growing.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 17, 2017)

This has bee a good read. Look forward to more reading and popping some Hucklebby IBL and Moose and Lobster in the future.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 17, 2017)

Have a nice huckleberry destar in her first week of flower. Will post pics as soon as some crystals come to the party. Smells of piss and haze, but is already developing sweeter smells 
Surprised there isn't a bigger following for dynasty.. fire gear and "worked lines". People always complain of untested gear while dynasty has phenotypes and pheno percentages listed on his site. I think any of his strains would be a good choice and grow true


----------



## daone (Oct 17, 2017)

I definitely recommend Platinum Huckleberry cookie I seen different types one was a stretchy or sativa the other was more Stout indica both were top-notch!! and I do agree this should be a way bigger thread! Destiny is definitely top-notch!! But good luck finding a platinum Huckleberry cookies.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 29, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Just planted four Pineapples Fields and all four came up.


Have you grown Pineapple Fields before?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 29, 2017)

Platinum Huckleberry Cookies are available @james Bean


----------



## Bosgrower (Oct 29, 2017)

daone said:


> I definitely recommend Platinum Huckleberry cookie I seen different types one was a stretchy or sativa the other was more Stout indica both were top-notch!! and I do agree this should be a way bigger thread! Destiny is definitely top-notch!! But good luck finding a platinum Huckleberry cookies.


They have some PHC in stock at Oregon Elite Seeds


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 29, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Have you grown Pineapple Fields before?


Nope, first Dynasty too.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 29, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Nope, first Dynasty too.


I was checking out Pineapple Field & HSO - Pineapple skunk from what I've gathered the Pineapple skunk doesn't carry a pineapple taste but several people reviewing Pineapple fields said they could taste the Pineapple which is what I've been trying to find for a while a strain w/ a good taste of Pineapple


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 30, 2017)

Huckleberry destar @ 17 days 12/12


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 30, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Huckleberry destar @ 17 days 12/12View attachment 4035311


very nice im sittin on 20 of these beans


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 30, 2017)

This is the first dynasty gear i have grown. Frosty, fast developing, strong branches and loaded budsites all the way down to the soil. I will definitely run some of his other gear I have acquired. Smells on the huckleberry destar include rotten berries, haze, and a slight caramel spice.


----------



## JdDurango (Nov 10, 2017)

Seeing Platinum Huckleberry Cookies V3 and Huckleberry Kush v5 hitting the seedbanks.

I've been scrounging trying to find info on these but can't. Does anyone have any info on these new versions and/or how they are different or improved?

Thanks!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 10, 2017)

I was curious too. I went to Dynasty's homepage and sent a email asking for update on the new versions. Will post upon finding out.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 10, 2017)

Heard back from Dynasty.
The Platinum Huckleberry Cookies V3 has the same mother but a new Huckleberry male that is a larger producer than the last male. Very similar offspring with an increased yield.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 11, 2017)

daone said:


> I definitely recommend Platinum Huckleberry cookie I seen different types one was a stretchy or sativa the other was more Stout indica both were top-notch!! and I do agree this should be a way bigger thread! Destiny is definitely top-notch!! But good luck finding a platinum Huckleberry cookies.


I did the PHC in a greenhouse this year. It was very impressive.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 11, 2017)

Light depped Blue Magoo 2x backcross.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 21, 2017)

James bean has starduster in stock. Sour dieselxms.universe, get them while you can these are rare!


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 21, 2017)

Huckleberry Destar @ 40 days


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 21, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Huckleberry Destar @ 40 days
> View attachment 4046238 View attachment 4046239


Stunning


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 21, 2017)

Genetics doing all the work for me! Thanks tho


----------



## Wegrowbro (Nov 23, 2017)

Starduster seedlings 9 of 9 popped. Excited is an understatement. P.s somehow 1 vanished during my germination process lol. Roughly 11 days breaking ground.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 23, 2017)

Wegrowbro said:


> Starduster seedlings 9 of 9 popped. Excited is an understatement. P.s somehow 1 vanished during my germination process lol. Roughly 11 days breaking ground.


Awesome, I have a pack of those coming in the mail.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 10, 2017)

Caramel Candy Kush getting nice and bushy. Hopefully I can F2 these because I only have two beans left.


----------



## Wegrowbro (Dec 16, 2017)

8 pots on the left are seeds from my outdoor. strains include cinex nw coffee, cheesequake,plushberry,grand paw Larry.
8 pots on the right are all starduster. About 31days. Trying the whole living soil approach. Thanks =)


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 27, 2017)

finally got the salmon river OG, PHC, Bluniverse and Birds of Paradise in rotation. very excited about them. will post results as soon as they hit flower. the huckleberry destar has been through a few runs with me now and I still love her shes a huge yielder and amazing terpenes /THC content. all around incredible. ran a tester of Salmon River OG and the smell is out of this world too. Very excited!


----------



## Wegrowbro (Jan 1, 2018)

Just moved the dusters from 3 gallons to 7 for flower prep. This gal looking ready to explode. Crazy how fast the 3 gallons filled.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 10, 2018)

Another Huckleberry x Destar


----------



## Bosgrower (Jan 12, 2018)

Been following this thread for a while, and finally found time to start an original PHC grow. 12 seeds, all popped and looking good at the end of 2 weeks. I'll post updates here but there's a comprehensive grow diary at https://growdiaries.com/diaries/6122-dynasty-genetics-phc.

  



Day 13 from seed


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 13, 2018)

Couple more pics of the Huckleberry x Destar


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jan 15, 2018)

Got some pics I snagged the other night if huckleberry destar in early flower stages . First two are the chunky kush looking phenotype last are the long phenos that give me like half pound plants. Insane yields. Insane terpenes. In love with this strain lol . My SROG,PHC,BOP,BU all are in day 6 of flower so I'll have pics of those soon I can't wait !! I also have my BookiesXhuckleberry crosses rolling in flower now , I'll post pics soon. (Granola funk x super lemon haze x huckleberry destar)


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 16, 2018)

I'd grow the huckleberry destar again. One of the frostiest plants I ever had and haven't seen a disappointing review or photo of it yet. Keep up the nice work guys


----------



## kona gold (Jan 16, 2018)

Ok,
So do any of their gear smell and tasteof blueberry??
And is so, which one has the strongest blueberry flavor??
Mahalo


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 18, 2018)

Ordered a 10 pack and got 12 is that the norm?


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jan 18, 2018)

Sir72 said:


> Ordered a 10 pack and got 12 is that the norm?


Sure is  At least from my knowledge. Some of these breeders are very generous and give you what you pay for, and then some.


----------



## Starris (Jan 18, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Ok,
> So do any of their gear smell and tasteof blueberry??
> And is so, which one has the strongest blueberry flavor??
> Mahalo


http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/blue-magoo-bx2-coming-soon/
http://heavilyconnected.com/product/blue-magoo-bx2/
This is supposed to be maxed on berry flavour and smell. 

http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/blue-heron/
Another berry fest but it's not out yet


----------



## kona gold (Jan 19, 2018)

Starris said:


> http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/blue-magoo-bx2-coming-soon/
> http://heavilyconnected.com/product/blue-magoo-bx2/
> This is supposed to be maxed on berry flavour and smell.
> 
> ...


Much thanks!
You have any personal experience with these strains?


----------



## Starris (Jan 19, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Much thanks!
> You have any personal experience with these strains?


Not yet! I'm sitting on a pack, but what little I've seen has been promising.


----------



## Bosgrower (Jan 20, 2018)

As promised, here's an update on the PHC grow
Day 22
All 12 girls are looking good, not much height development but foliage (and hopefully roots) are filling out nicely. Later this week I plan to re-pot to 1 or 2 gal air pruning cloth pots and move them to the new veg tent with the 4200K CMH fixture where they'll stay until I can sex them.

https://growdiaries.com/diaries/6122-dynasty-genetics-phc


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jan 20, 2018)

Does anyone know where the best place is to order his gear? I really would like to get my hands on some CCK again


----------



## Bosgrower (Jan 20, 2018)

GHOPZZ said:


> Does anyone know where the best place is to order his gear? I really would like to get my hands on some CCK again


Assuming you're in the states, jamesbeancompany.com and thedankteam.com are US sites. I think Attitude (Great Britain) carries them too .


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jan 21, 2018)

Sannie use to keep his lineup. Has Sannie gone bad? Or do they still have a good Rep?


----------



## SativaInMind (Jan 21, 2018)

when is dynasty dropping stock next? are they still around? are they pumping out any new crosses either?


----------



## Wegrowbro (Jan 25, 2018)

This is Sd #1 day 19 topped once. Living soil, thanks guys


----------



## McKringleberry (Jan 28, 2018)

I've currently got 6 Huck Diesel ladies in veg. I'll post pics later today.


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 29, 2018)

The blue heron v2’s are super vigorous, will post pics in a few months when they’re done


----------



## Bosgrower (Jan 29, 2018)

PHC update
Day 31 from seed
re-potted to 1 gal cloth pots, Jack's 3-2-1 full strength, all 12 have had a first topping


----------



## McKringleberry (Feb 1, 2018)

I haven't seen any reports on Huckleberry Diesel. I don't normally post veg pics, but I figured I would in case anyone else was curious how the strain behaves.
Here are my six Huck Diesel girls. As soon as they've filled their 10g pots I'll put up to 20's and flip in another week or two. There's one Huck dom pheno that smells out of this world delicious. she's a bit smaller and lighter color than the rest. Other smells range from slight berries to hints of fuel, slight menthol and something sweet. Excited to see what these do in flower. 

Note: They're a little ugly right now because I'm in the middle of supercropping. They perk up real nice after a day though.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 1, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I haven't seen any reports on Huckleberry Diesel. I don't normally post veg pics, but I figured I would in case anyone else was curious how the strain behaves.
> Here are my six Huck Diesel girls. As soon as they've filled their 10g pots I'll put up to 20's and flip in another week or two. There's one Huck dom pheno that smells out of this world delicious. she's a bit smaller and lighter color than the rest. Other smells range from slight berries to hints of fuel, slight menthol and something sweet. Excited to see what these do in flower.
> 
> Note: They're a little ugly right now because I'm in the middle of supercropping. They perk up real nice after a day though.


Lookin good those should be absolute fire.


----------



## Wegrowbro (Feb 3, 2018)

My favorite of the starduster run. #5 I'm all her glory day 29. She had zero stretch and smells like grape and cherry gummy's. So far only time will tell the real winner!! Pheno hunt on brothers!!!!


----------



## Bosgrower (Feb 7, 2018)

Original PHC update ... day 40 from seed


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Feb 7, 2018)

Bosgrower said:


> Original PHC update ... day 40 from seed
> 
> View attachment 4086060
> 
> View attachment 4086061 View attachment 4086062 View attachment 4086063 View attachment 4086064 View attachment 4086065


Are you going to make seed or ditch the males?


----------



## Bosgrower (Feb 7, 2018)

Planning on ditching them ... you’re welcome to them if you’re in New England.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Feb 7, 2018)

Bosgrower said:


> Planning on ditching them ... If you’re welcome to them if you’re in New England.


If I were anywhere near you I'd be all over that. I'm in Oregon. Close enough to even smell the Pacific once in awhile.

I grew out a clone of that in a greenhouse last year and was pretty impressed. I will say watch out for the stretch though. Not the best pic but you get the idea.


----------



## Bosgrower (Feb 7, 2018)

I’m planning on 3 toppings so the stretch should be manageable... waiting through all the veg time, not so much


----------



## Wegrowbro (Feb 11, 2018)

Starduster #5 day 35 living soil organics. This girl is just crushing along. Got some ghettobird,lsd x skunk,Harley universe,huckleberry Diesel seedlings getting ready for this year's outdoor!


----------



## Bosgrower (Feb 15, 2018)

Original PHC update ... day 54 from seed
just about 9" tall and topped twice. Looks like I may be able to sex them in the coming week.
They moved to the new veg tent this week with the 4200K CMH and they're lovin' it.
Finally able to really flush them with the flood table inserts. Ppm and ph are coming back into line.
Seem to be at least 3 of the 4 phenos


----------



## Wegrowbro (Feb 19, 2018)

Starduster #7 day 44 living soil. Man this one has such a huge rotten papaya smell. Out of 5 females I'm very impressed with this pack of seeds.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 19, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> Starduster #7 day 44 living soil. Man this one has such a huge rotten papaya smell. Out of 5 females I'm very impressed with this pack of seeds.


Very nice. Ate you getting any sour/diesel smells from them?


----------



## Wegrowbro (Feb 19, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Very nice. Ate you getting any sour/diesel smells from them?


Honestly not really. The smells just kicked in and my phenos seem closer to 70days. The rotten fruit seems like the dominate terps on my batch. Hoping for sour to shine threw.


----------



## JayY2015 (Mar 1, 2018)

I have ran Huckleberry kush v3 twice now. I think i keep having ph issues and getting a lock out. I run it in the same room the same way as other strains with no problems.
I get a good yield from it but the potency is not there i think it needs to go longer but all the leaves start yellowing hardcore around day 30-35 and dying off by day 45 both times and I am scared to let it go another week like it needs. does anyone have experience with this strain? I am also looking to place an order for more dynasty, I can only get two packs what is considered the best of dynasty?


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 1, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> Honestly not really. The smells just kicked in and my phenos seem closer to 70days. The rotten fruit seems like the dominate terps on my batch. Hoping for sour to shine threw.


Definitely keep us updated mang. How's the stretch on them?


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 1, 2018)

JayY2015 said:


> I have ran Huckleberry kush v3 twice now. I think i keep having ph issues and getting a lock out. I run it in the same room the same way as other strains with no problems.
> I get a good yield from it but the potency is not there i think it needs to go longer but all the leaves start yellowing hardcore around day 30-35 and dying off by day 45 both times and I am scared to let it go another week like it needs. does anyone have experience with this strain? I am also looking to place an order for more dynasty, I can only get two packs what is considered the best of dynasty?


Honestly anything from them is gonna be dank. The huckleberry diesel, starduster and birds of paradise look really nice though


----------



## Wegrowbro (Mar 1, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Definitely keep us updated mang. How's the stretch on them?


 With 5 females 2 had almost zero stretch super Ms. Universe Dom. One plant doubled #7 my favorite smell wise. The last 2 tripled in size super sativa also got a fan leave growing a pistol. Which is #3 one of the super stretched one. This is my 2 cents from a novice grower. The genetics carry me imo. Keep it organic!


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 1, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> With 5 females 2 had almost zero stretch super Ms. Universe Dom. One plant doubled #7 my favorite smell wise. The last 2 tripled in size super sativa also got a fan leave growing a pistol. Which is #3 one of the super stretched one. This is my 2 cents from a novice grower. The genetics carry me imo. Keep it organic!


Nice they're lookin dank, organics really help bring out those terps


----------



## Wegrowbro (Mar 1, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Nice they're lookin dank, organics really help bring out those terps


Hoping for fire sour terps with some fruit notes. We will see I'll be chopping In about 10 days. Loving duster. I got some ghettobird and Oregon lemon Diesel x skunk I've been calling lepu cause name so long. So excited for the ghettobird


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 1, 2018)

PHC Update
Day 67 Ready to flip to 12/12

Transplanted everything to the 4 gallon hempy buckets, finished the third toppings and gave all the buckets a good soaking with 800ppm Jack's with a bit of Cal/Mg added for the new coco. Still looks like they're all female but I'll know more once I switch to 12/12 in the flower tent. These are some of the lushest plants I've grown so far. Hat's off to the Professor.


----------



## Southerner (Mar 1, 2018)

Popped about 6 seeds of the Megafauna and ended up with 4 females. Lots of stretch, but with strong structure and huge yields. All phenols went 11 weeks at least and the last one is about to be taken down here at about 90 days. Sweet, tropical haze smells. Have not smoked any yet. Another fantastic Dynasty strain.

Here is one relatively early on, I had to watch out for bud rot due to the size of some of the nugs.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 2, 2018)

Southerner said:


> Popped about 6 seeds of the Megafauna and ended up with 4 females. Lots of stretch, but with strong structure and huge yields. All phenols went 11 weeks at least and the last one is about to be taken down here at about 90 days. Sweet, tropical haze smells. Have not smoked any yet. Another fantastic Dynasty strain.
> 
> Here is one relatively early on, I had to watch out for bud rot due to the size of some of the nugs.


That's beautiful! nice work on those. Dynasty is tough to beat, IMO. 
Megafauna and Ghetto Bird are next on the purchase list for me.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 2, 2018)

Giving an update on the new ones I threw into rotation. Salmon River OG is ridiculously good, and probably one of my new favorites. Yield is nice, thc content is ridiculously high, smells exactly like old school Kush with a berry undertone (the first pheno, I have 2 more in flower in early stages). Mature rate is amazingly quick. 

PHC & Birds of Paradise are my other favorites. Birds of Paradise is an all around good one, blueberry terps the REAL blueberry terps, amazing medical properties it really helps me with my anxiety keeps me very calm, and yields large buds. The smell is that old school blueberry smell, in the phenotype I have. I have another pheno that looks very similar to the one I just harvested, and shes growing exactly the same. Very stable strain probably great for outdoors. Im growing some outdoors this summer so ill let yal know how they do and which one is the best...... 

PHC is ridiculous also. As we all know lol. The smell off mine is LITERALLY like Skittles and New Shoes with a little Cookie... i mean literally. Its so amazing. Yield is looking great for a cookie strain! Started turning purp around week 5. PHC is the only one that didnt germ 100%. Had a few that didnt pop, but only like 2 or 3 so its no big deal. All of the professors genetics are super strong, super stable. I've been trying different things, but I keep coming back to dynasty genetics and bodhi cuz they are the best two imo lol. Hope everyone is doing well and growing amazing medicine! Love the pics everyone is sharing! Got all my updates as-i-go on my IG feel free to take a look its hard for me to find time to get my pics transferred over to a PC to post, wont let me from my phone  

I also have some crosses in the works as well..... I created a strain I call "Bookies", which is Super Lemon Haze X Granola Funk. Its an incredible strain all around, and the huge kicker for me- she is immune to powder mildew/molds. I had one tester in a room that caught it, she displayed 0 symptoms without treatment. Huge yields. I then crossed her, with Huckleberry DesTar, HarlequinXMsUniverse, and Blueberry Hashplant. I am currently running a couple phenos of the Huckleberry DesTar X Bookies, and oomggg that smell is amazing already. Like straight up berries with diesel fuel and that pineapple smell the hucklberry has. So excited. I am not looking to make money off of them, I did it for medical purposes, so if anyone wants to try some I will be giving away a fuck load at the end of the summer to whoever wants to try them. All I ask is you give credit to my name and post the results. Got a few others im going to cross also, mostly Dynasty, a few bodhi crosses.... Going to be a fun summer!!!!! 

First two pics SROG, last pics are B.O.P she smoked so well. Chopping salmon river here soon. Tried to transfer pics of the PHC over to my PC but my PC is a piece of fucking garbage so check out the IG if you wana see her.


----------



## Wegrowbro (Mar 3, 2018)

517BlckBerry said:


> Giving an update on the new ones I threw into rotation. Salmon River OG is ridiculously good, and probably one of my new favorites. Yield is nice, thc content is ridiculously high, smells exactly like old school Kush with a berry undertone (the first pheno, I have 2 more in flower in early stages). Mature rate is amazingly quick.
> 
> PHC & Birds of Paradise are my other favorites. Birds of Paradise is an all around good one, blueberry terps the REAL blueberry terps, amazing medical properties it really helps me with my anxiety keeps me very calm, and yields large buds. The smell is that old school blueberry smell, in the phenotype I have. I have another pheno that looks very similar to the one I just harvested, and shes growing exactly the same. Very stable strain probably great for outdoors. Im growing some outdoors this summer so ill let yal know how they do and which one is the best......
> 
> ...


No thank you bro killing it! I would have no problem testing and running some. My pheno hunting itch has just begun ‍️


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 3, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> No thank you bro killing it! I would have no problem testing and running some. My pheno hunting itch has just begun ‍️


Glad to hear! Love sharing good beans. Give the IG a follow and ill make the post as soon as they're ready. I will probably make a post on here as well when I get the test results from the lab


----------



## JayY2015 (Mar 4, 2018)

does anyone have info on this strain especially flowering time ? *Oregon Lemon Diesel x Skunk ?*


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 5, 2018)

Has anyone else found that PHC shows its sex (reliably) rather late? I'm 3 days into the 12/12 cycle after 8 1/2 weeks of veg and while the plants all look lush and healthy, I've only identified 6 females and 1 male so far with the other 5 still too close to call.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 6, 2018)

Bosgrower said:


> Has anyone else found that PHC shows its sex (reliably) rather late? I'm 3 days into the 12/12 cycle after 8 1/2 weeks of veg and while the plants all look lush and healthy, I've only identified 6 females and 1 male so far with the other 5 still too close to call.


ive found it usually takes 7-14 days for plants to show sex? amazed yours showed sex after 3 days into 12/12?


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 6, 2018)

greencropper said:


> ive found it usually takes 7-14 days for plants to show sex? amazed yours showed sex after 3 days into 12/12?


 A 200x endoscope helps


----------



## Wegrowbro (Mar 6, 2018)

Sd #5 64 days. #5 will come down tomorrow at the end of the dark period about 10 mins before lights come on. She's getting a nice fade going. Think I could have hit the slower phenos with a tad more PK. Ohh well going to be extra smooth with that 4 week ripen. Also to the guy about the OldxSkunk#1, professor p answers questions on this Instagram pretty quickly. He told me it's generally a fast finsher and to look for the blue/green tint pheno. Better bud to leaf ratio. As always keep it organic!


----------



## SativaInMind (Mar 7, 2018)

Anyone try crater lake v5 and spider bite v2?

greencropper, older plants can show sex much quicker, do you veg for 2+ months or way less, as that could be why it takes some extra days to start flowering if the plant is from seed and not old/mature enough.


----------



## Southerner (Mar 7, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> Anyone try crater lake v5 and spider bite v2?
> 
> greencropper, older plants can show sex much quicker, do you veg for 2+ months or way less, as that could be why it takes some extra days to start flowering if the plant is from seed and not old/mature enough.


I have done the Crater Lake, had about 4 females and they all seemed to lean towards the Huckleberry. Frosty, potent, and purple buds but didn’t get massive yields like a lot of dynasty strains. The Spider Bite seems to be more rarely run and I don’t have any info there.


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 8, 2018)

PHC update.
Sadly it looks like only 4 of the 12 are female. Took clones from them yesterday but it’s going to be a very empty tent until I can get some additional ladies into flower.
This is my first regular grow and it killed me to destroy all those lush, healthy males.
Damn
The females are lovin’ their new trimmed up condition. Went from 19” to almost 23” in a day after cleaning up the lower branches and taking clones.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 8, 2018)

Just tried my first joint of the Salmon River OG, fully Ripe. Oh Lord... I just gota say, easily one of the strongest strains I have ever tried thus far in my life. I can see why professor said it's his favorite medical strain. The potency is out of this world.. Yield was horrible on that particular phenotype but omg is the smoke worth it


----------



## corners (Mar 12, 2018)

GHOPZZ said:


> Sannie use to keep his lineup. Has Sannie gone bad? Or do they still have a good Rep?


Sannies still has good rep. Dynasty has a couple strains up, but not like he use to.


----------



## corners (Mar 12, 2018)

Bosgrower said:


> PHC update.
> Sadly it looks like only 4 of the 12 are female. Took clones from them yesterday but it’s going to be a very empty tent until I can get some additional ladies into flower.
> This is my first regular grow and it killed me to destroy all those lush, healthy males.
> Damn
> The females are lovin’ their new trimmed up condition. Went from 19” to almost 23” in a day after cleaning up the lower branches and taking clones.


Were you positive the 8 were all males? Because ive been wrong before,especially on strains ive never grown before.


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 12, 2018)

corners said:


> Were you positive the 8 were all males? Because ive been wrong before,especially on strains ive never grown before.


Sadly, yes I’m sure.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Mar 13, 2018)

Have some questions that maybe you guys can answer. Have ran a few Dynasty strains Caramel OG v2, a few runs with Salmon River OG, am currently flowering some Cherry Vanilla Skunk and Huckleberry Skunk. 

1. If you were to grow a cookie cross would it be Cherry Vanilla or Platinum Huckleberry?
2. Sour Diesel cross: Starduster or Huckleberry Diesel?
Any info on potency, bag appeal, yield etc would be much appreciated. 

About my setup, I grow in coco, 4x4 tables in a scrog setup, 9 ft ceilings with 3 foot table under 1k Gavitas.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 15, 2018)

Piggie Smalls said:


> 1. If you were to grow a cookie cross would it be Cherry Vanilla or Platinum Huckleberry?


I haven’t ran either, but I’m sitting on a pack of PHC, if that says anything.

What is your thoughts on the Salmon River OG. I’ve been considering those for awhile and finally ordered a couple packs. Nose, potency, find any phenos with “color”? Thanks in advance.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 15, 2018)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Have some questions that maybe you guys can answer. Have ran a few Dynasty strains Caramel OG v2, a few runs with Salmon River OG, am currently flowering some Cherry Vanilla Skunk and Huckleberry Skunk.
> 
> 1. If you were to grow a cookie cross would it be Cherry Vanilla or Platinum Huckleberry?
> 2. Sour Diesel cross: Starduster or Huckleberry Diesel?
> ...


Huck Diesel is shaping up to be a winner! I have 6 girls on their last day of week 4. My favorite, and subsequent keeper, is massive with pepper, sharp/unripe berry and slight fuel on the nose. This girl is something special as I thought she was a male at first. She grew taller and faster than any other Huck D's, males included. She's the most vigorous- exhibiting aggressive side branching and thin, yet strong stems. She loves light and nutes.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Mar 16, 2018)

Odin* said:


> I haven’t ran either, but I’m sitting on a pack of PHC, if that says anything.
> 
> What is your thoughts on the Salmon River OG. I’ve been considering those for awhile and finally ordered a couple packs. Nose, potency, find any phenos with “color”? Thanks in advance.


Are you sitting on that pack because you're interested or not interested? Sometimes I sit on genetics because they're too good and sometimes becasue they're no good.

I ran a full pack of Salmon River and got about 6 fems, and I ended up keeping 2 of the six. The smell, to me, is just like Bubba, but SWEET almost candied scent to them. As for potency, I have asthma so I don't smoke flower, but my friends really enjoy it. I got dark/purple fans and it fades really nicely when it gets close to harvest, but the buds themselves are green.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 16, 2018)

Huck Diesel- to add to my post above, the other phenos are doing great! None of the others exhibit any fuel or chem odor. Their odor is more candy, like sour candy, Pez or Sweet-tarts. I'll get more pics as they progress.


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 18, 2018)

PHC update week 11
Day 71-77
pre-flower to flower

Broke my heart to do it but 8 of the 12 are out in the snow 
I've got 3 of the 4 phenos left including the mutant..
They've all had the lower growth defoliated and clones taken and they're lovin' the 3200K CMH but it's still a bit disappointing. This is my first regular seed grow so I suppose I'll get used to it. It's left me with a lot of tent real estate to fill so I've started some Stardusters but I'll probably be harvesting these before they're ready to go into flower.


----------



## JayY2015 (Mar 21, 2018)

Bom chicka wow wow ..... James bean co is the best.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 22, 2018)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Are you sitting on that pack because you're interested or not interested? Sometimes I sit on genetics because they're too good and sometimes becasue they're no good.


I’m really looking forward to popping both the Huckleberry Cookies and Salmon River, I just have so many other packs to pop, and projects in mind, that I don’t know when I’ll get around to it. Going to be dedicating more space to Bean popping/pheno hunting/“breeding”, so hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 24, 2018)

Huckleberry Diesel Update: Week 6, Day 2

This is my favorite pheno, smells like fuel and sour skittles. All tops, long spear shaped colas, still stacking...
This is one plant in a 20g pot.


----------



## Wegrowbro (Mar 24, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Huckleberry Diesel Update: Week 6, Day 2
> 
> This is my favorite pheno, smells like fuel and sour skittles. All tops, long spear shaped colas, still stacking...
> This is one plant in a 20g pot.
> View attachment 4111218 View attachment 4111220 View attachment 4111222


Looking killer bro!!! . I've got some Huckleberrydiesel vegging for outside.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 24, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Huckleberry Diesel Update: Week 6, Day 2
> 
> This is my favorite pheno, smells like fuel and sour skittles. All tops, long spear shaped colas, still stacking...
> This is one plant in a 20g pot.
> View attachment 4111218 View attachment 4111220 View attachment 4111222


Looking good fam. I have one female I’m about to up pot next week. I hope she look like that!!! How long did you veg before flipping


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 24, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Huckleberry Diesel Update: Week 6, Day 2
> 
> This is my favorite pheno, smells like fuel and sour skittles. All tops, long spear shaped colas, still stacking...
> This is one plant in a 20g pot.
> View attachment 4111218 View attachment 4111220 View attachment 4111222


Very nice. Got a pack on deck love me some
Diesel. Bet it goes well with the candy berry scent.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good fam. I have one female I’m about to up pot next week. I hope she look like that!!! How long did you veg before flipping


I vegged them longer than I really wanted/needed to. I have two other phenos that are short and stocky, barely any stretch at flip so I was hoping they would catch up to my big girl in the picture, but they never did. 

I vegged for about 2.5 months from the day they broke soil. For my second round with this girl I'll probably only need to veg for 1.5 months to get where I need to be. I mothered the clone in the pics above and she's been hard as hell to tame lol. I've had to keep her feedings at a quarter strength once a week to keep her from growing too fast yet she still grows up.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 24, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Very nice. Got a pack on deck love me some
> Diesel. Bet it goes well with the candy berry scent.


The other 5 ladies have the most intense sour berry odor, not much on the chem/fuel side. It's exactly like sour skittles and sweet tarts and they're greasy resinous and they smell amazing. My keeper is a good mix of both diesel and sour berry.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 25, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> Looking killer bro!!! . I've got some Huckleberrydiesel vegging for outside.


Nice! I'd love to see pics at the end of the summer. I bet she does really well outdoors.


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 26, 2018)

PHC update week 12
Day 78-85
Seems like things happen for a reason. The 4 survivors are completely filling the tent space I had available for the PHCs. The SCROG isn't proving sufficient to keep things under control so I'm supercropping and selectively defoliating to keep the growth energy concentrated where it will do the most good.
The mutant pheno is REALLY dense. It seems a bit slower to flower than other phenos but it's a mass of large broad leaves.
PHC seems to be a lighter feeder than some of the strains I've grown with Jack's 321 regimen. Drain to recovery under the initial 800ppm feedings raised the reservoir ppm levels by 200 to 250ppm so I've been adjusting levels downward until the return levels are less than 100ppm over the input. Ph however has been very stable holding at 5.9-6.0.
I was a bit skeptical about the CMH lights on light movers but the plants seem to really love it.


----------



## corners (Mar 28, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> when is dynasty dropping stock next? are they still around? are they pumping out any new crosses either?


Sannies still has his good rep. There are a few Dynasty strains still there, just not the recent ones. I think most of the stuff sold at sannies seed shop has to be under a certain price for other breeders .
No issues, everybody just doing their own thing. Sannie and Professor P are both stand up people.


----------



## corners (Mar 29, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> I wish I had someone who would want to do the work, but it is shit work, everyone I know wont do it .


I know right. Before you ever grow, you could picture trimming for a living, " it would be wonderful!" we tell ourselves. Then we grow our own, cut ourselves and just get all messy and taking forever, by the 2nd or third grow we dont want anything to do with trimming.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Mar 29, 2018)

corners said:


> I know right. Before you ever grow, you could picture trimming for a living, " it would be wonderful!" we tell ourselves. Then we grow our own, cut ourselves and just get all messy and taking forever, by the 2nd or third grow we dont want anything to do with trimming.


Whenever people tell me "I'd love trimming, that would be my dream job", my first thought is "Yeah, uh-huh, come on over to my place. I'll fix that shit real quick".


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 30, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> when is dynasty dropping stock next? are they still around? are they pumping out any new crosses either?


In the US thedankteam.com and jamesbeancompany.com have stock


----------



## Sir72 (Mar 30, 2018)

Blue heron v2 is looking awesome in veg, straight purple stalk and branches. Gonna post some pics a lil later.


----------



## corners (Mar 30, 2018)

Irieeyes74 said:


> I just ordered some platinum huckleberry cookies and salmon river og from Dyanasty. Have you worked with them before? The guy at James Bean company suggested the plt huck cookies over Bodhi's Gronola Funk (formerly Disco Biscuit). He also said the Salmon River OG is his favorite OG on his menu. I'd love to get some feedback on these strains if you or anyone else here has worked with them. Thanks


I asked Professor P and he recommended Salmon River OG, Huckleberry Kush and Huckleberry Web for pain and sleep. He also said Salmon River OG was one of his favorites. I just got a 12 pack of these and have 6 in the hopper. My rooms going to smell great with these and another 7 xSilverfields from Sannies


----------



## corners (Apr 1, 2018)

corners said:


> I asked Professor P and he recommended Salmon River OG, Huckleberry Kush and Huckleberry Web for pain and sleep. He also said Salmon River OG was one of his favorites. I just got a 12 pack of these and have 6 in the hopper. My rooms going to smell great with these and another 7 xSilverfields from Sannies


It was also my first order for Dynasty seed and from JamesBeanCompany.


----------



## Wegrowbro (Apr 4, 2018)

Huckleberrydiesel #4 day 45 about 6 more weeks till she goes outside. We growing monster son!!


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 5, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> Huckleberrydiesel #4 day 45 about 6 more weeks till she goes outside. We growing monster son!!


Nice! Do you notice any berry scent on her yet?


----------



## main cola (Apr 6, 2018)

My Huckleberry x Destar in reveg..I didn't get any clones of this girl and i want to keep her around..she's a good producer and great smoke


----------



## Bosgrower (Apr 7, 2018)

PHC update
Week 13
Days 85-91
Defoliated the bottom of the plants to promote better top growth and air circulation.
Kept removing fan leaves from the top and center of the plants to allow better light penetration.
Bud development is progressing nice.
Day 91 … opening the tent to find the start of powdery mildew. I'll add another fan in the PHC section but for now I've turned up the exhaust fan and sprayed everything with an H²O² solution. If the increased air flow doesn't help I'll try leaving the tent open for part of the day to see of that helps with the humidity levels.

    

WEEK 14
Day 92-98
Day 92 started the new week with another H²O² spray for the PHC end of the tent … only 1 of the tall phenos seems have been effected but better safe than sorry. Humidity is down to the mid 40s from the upper 50s and between the spray and extensive fan leaf removal to promote air flow I'm hoping the problem has been contained.
On the positive side, buds are stacking nicely on all phenos
Added a 3rd 6” fan to the PHC side of tent and a bit more defoliation. Other than the minor bleaching from the H²O² the mildew seems to be done.
Day 96 … Damn … some more PM showed up … not a lot but enough for me to worry. More H²O² spray and more defoliation. These ladies certainly love to put out a lot of leaves!


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 10, 2018)

Huck Diesel: Week 8, Day 6
The fade on this plant is gorgeous. Orange and red, purple, blue maroon and yellow. She's coated in frost and very, very greasy. Lot's of diesel coming through on her now, but still carries that acrid-berry-sweet odor in the background.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 11, 2018)

That is a beautiful plant. Good job!


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 11, 2018)

Really wanted some of the huck diesel. Never could get my hands on a pack. Nice work n enjoy


----------



## Wegrowbro (Apr 11, 2018)

Huckleberrydiesel #5 just vegging along waiting to go outside to fufill her destiny. Mckringleberry you do the plant justice! ️


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 14, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> Huckleberrydiesel #5 just vegging along waiting to go outside to fufill her destiny. Mckringleberry you do the plant justice! ️


Your fan leafs look very similar to one of my Hucks. She's the only pheno to express those fans so it could be the same or very similar. Lots of berry on this one; I could smell the berry in veg and while defoliating. Greasy and resinous like the other Hucks, however, the colas are less dense. She's a little airy on the buds but she pumped out a lot of them so I'd say she compensated in the arena. Here she is (already done, just waiting for the others to finish up):


----------



## Wegrowbro (Apr 14, 2018)

both of these Huckleberrydiesel seemed to be female. Now are what looks like to me throwing male sex organs.. did you have any mutations on your Huckleberrydiesel? Much love.


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 14, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> View attachment 4122384 View attachment 4122385 both of these Huckleberrydiesel seemed to be female. Now are what looks like to me throwing male sex organs.. did you have any mutations on your Huckleberrydiesel? Much love.


I didn't have any mutations or herms but I did have a few nanners which I always expect in late flower when growing chems or chem crosses like Huck Diesel. I had a timer fail in the 3rd week of flower which caused one light to stay on for an undetermined amount of extra time which may have been the culprit. 

What week of veg are you in?


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 14, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> View attachment 4122384 View attachment 4122385 both of these Huckleberrydiesel seemed to be female. Now are what looks like to me throwing male sex organs.. did you have any mutations on your Huckleberrydiesel? Much love.


Please let us know if they herm on you. I do see the female preflowers. Can't quite make out if i also see male preflowers. Good luck.


----------



## Wegrowbro (Apr 14, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I didn't have any mutations or herms but I did have a few nanners which I always expect in late flower when growing chems or chem crosses like Huck Diesel. I had a timer fail in the 3rd week of flower which caused one light to stay on for an undetermined amount of extra time which may have been the culprit.
> 
> What week of veg are you in?


I'm about 9 weeks in. Just really unsure and don't want to.commit to a full sun plant that might Herm hard. I'll fight nanners. Just don't want full blown hermies


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 14, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> I'm about 9 weeks in. Just really unsure and don't want to.commit to a full sun plant that might Herm hard. I'll fight nanners. Just don't want full blown hermies


Yeah brother, I'm not sure I'd risk a full season grow based on those pics. I'd put them in flower for a few days/week or as long as it takes to see what they do before going any further. If they aren't herms then you can always reveg before going outside. 

Hoping for the best! Keep us posted man and good luck.


----------



## Wegrowbro (Apr 15, 2018)

On a more positive note. In the first 2 pictures take a look at my favorite ghettobird #1 in 10gallons of soil. Had tons of spring mice issues, I've had to use steel wool around the bottoms, glue traps, the whole 9 yards. Didn't have a single mouse problem during my last run with the stardusters, so it hit me hard at first. eating my entire cover crop and some very little seedlings. Munching on some leaves here and there, digging up pots. Now that I've got the mic under control plants are back on track. Now the last one is of the blue heron leaning ghettobird. Thanks again guys!


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 15, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> On a more positive note. In the first 2 pictures take a look at my favorite ghettobird #1 in 10gallons of soil. Had tons of spring mice issues, I've had to use steel wool around the bottoms, glue traps, the whole 9 yards. Didn't have a single mouse problem during my last run with the stardusters, so it hit me hard at first. eating my entire cover crop and some very little seedlings. Munching on some leaves here and there, digging up pots. Now that I've got the mic under control plants are back on track. Now the last one is of the blue heron leaning ghettobird. Thanks again guys!


That's a beautiful plant! Is that one going outside?


----------



## Wegrowbro (Apr 15, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> That's a beautiful plant! Is that one going outside?


I'll probably bring out 5 ghettobirds with this Huckleberrydiesel situation. Going to watch a whole pack bloom full sun )


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 15, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> Didn't have a single mouse problem during my last run with the *stardusters*


I meant to ask you how you liked your Stardusters. I have a pack but not sure when to get them going.
What was the flower time? Yield, smells, the high, anything you'd like to share would be great and much appreciated!
Thanks brother!


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 15, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> I'll probably bring out 5 ghettobirds with this Huckleberrydiesel situation. Going to watch a whole pack bloom full sun )


Really like this idea, alot! Will you journal it or post here? I'd love to see a full season outdoor grow with Dynasty's gear, especially that one


----------



## Wegrowbro (Apr 15, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I meant to ask you how you liked your Stardusters. I have a pack but not sure when to get them going.
> What was the flower time? Yield, smells, the high, anything you'd like to share would be great and much appreciated!
> Thanks brother!


Popped 9 seeds got 5 females. So this is what I encountered with my small sample size. Few phenos finished around 65~days most went 72~ .yield was about 2 ounces a plant in my set up so .5grams to watts. Again my first shot inside could have definitely done better. They are yield machines. The terps are very interesting. When burned very sour. I had 3 sour phenos and 2 rotten tropical fruit?? Me and the girl can't really place it. Now the trick coverage and high are out of this world. Super long legs on this girl. Will definitely be running this again. Definitely liking my dusters over the Huckleberrydiesel. I could be biased with my current issues


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 16, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> Popped 9 seeds got 5 females. So this is what I encountered with my small sample size. Few phenos finished around 65~days most went 72~ .yield was about 2 ounces a plant in my set up so .5grams to watts. Again my first shot inside could have definitely done better. They are yield machines. The terps are very interesting. When burned very sour. I had 3 sour phenos and 2 rotten tropical fruit?? Me and the girl can't really place it. Now the trick coverage and high are out of this world. Super long legs on this girl. Will definitely be running this again. Definitely liking my dusters over the Huckleberrydiesel. I could be biased with my current issues


That Ms Universe produces fantastic results. Excellent work! Everytime I've run a Ms U strain I am never dissapointed; she yields heavy and produces some very unique and very strong terps.

Any new developments with your Hucks? Hopefully no ball sacks..


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 17, 2018)

Something I've noticed for the past few grows. When I let the plants fade out they lose the better portion of their smell. When cut and dried I've noticed more of the dreaded hay smell come through. The Huck D's are starting to lose their smell which worries me a little. I have let them all go completely yellow and most of the good odors are gone.

At my cultivation facility, where I work, we keep em' green all the way through the end of flower. We big leaf green plants then hang to dry (whole plant) for 7-8 days. They come out with some of the best terp profiles of any recently flushed plants I've grown. Could this be the culprit to "hay" smelling weed after it's fully Dried?


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 17, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> Popped 9 seeds got 5 females. So this is what I encountered with my small sample size. Few phenos finished around 65~days most went 72~ .yield was about 2 ounces a plant in my set up so .5grams to watts. Again my first shot inside could have definitely done better. They are yield machines. The terps are very interesting. When burned very sour. I had 3 sour phenos and 2 rotten tropical fruit?? Me and the girl can't really place it. Now the trick coverage and high are out of this world. Super long legs on this girl. Will definitely be running this again. Definitely liking my dusters over the Huckleberrydiesel. I could be biased with my current issues


Pm me... I have an idea.


----------



## Bosgrower (Apr 17, 2018)

PHC update
Week 15 (Week 6 of flower)
Still fighting a mild PM infestation but the 1.5% H²O² spray is working well and the bud development is looking really good. The professor posts a 7-8 week flower cycle so I'm hoping to see some amber trichs by the end of next week so I can start the flush.


----------



## Bosgrower (Apr 22, 2018)

PHC update
Week 16 (week 7 of flower)
Finally have some amber so the flush has begun. Better humidity control and the H²O² spray have knocked down the PM problem so it looks like I'm in the home stretch. Fingers crossed. I've read so much about the professor's strains that I can't wait to try this.


----------



## McKringleberry (May 12, 2018)

Huckleberry Diesel: @ 3 weeks cure (can't get pics to upload)

My favorite pheno, diesel leaning, is very diesel in smell and flavor and the berry is very slight- it's more of a sweet, motor-oil- type of flavor. On the other plants, all Huck Kush leaners, the berry is much more pronounced on the nose, but the flavor/taste is slight acrid berry with a little Isopropyl (it's weird, it tingles your sinuses). The smoke is smoother on the diesel pheno, which I thought was odd. The Huck Kush leaners have an -almost acidic exhale- slightly harsh but smooth at the same time? I'm sure a few more weeks of curing will paint a different picture, but until then I'm loving the high on this Huck Diesel. It's more of that classic headband type of high, not as strong (I'd love to see the progeny of Professors Pre-98 Bubba X His ECSD Cut or Huck Diesel X Pre-98 Bubba) as other headbands I've smoked, but similar heavy eye high; you can almost feel the "headband" around your forehead and eyes. Great for neck tension and headaches due to eye strain, for me, at least.

My yield was good so I won't be running out anytime soon =). Flower times were anywhere from 8 weeks to 63~ days which I thought was pretty-spot on per the description. My keeper mother is a monster in a 3 gallon smart pot. She's vigorous, leggy, but strong just like her 6 children in veg; excited to see what I can do with her this next round. I'll update here from week 6 to chop on the next round as well as upload pics of curing nugs when I can upload files again.

Edit: There's no ceiling on the high. If you take a few tokes off the pipe you'll be relaxed and sociable. If you smoke a little too much you'll be ravenously hungry. If you smoke way too much you'll end up in a coma like state only to wake up 8 hours later on the couch in the same position you fell asleep in. I haven't made it passed the "coma stage", yet, but I'll keep trying for the sake of my fellow dynasty heads.


----------



## McKringleberry (May 12, 2018)

Professor P if you can hear me, do you have any thoughts on doing a Dynasty Headband? Pre-98 X Huck D cross, by chance? lol


----------



## Wegrowbro (May 19, 2018)

Some Huckleberrydiesel. So out of 5 zero hermies. Just 2 mutations which both were branches. Starting to harden off these girls for the great outside journey. I'll post a few pictures as they go along. Here's a group shot of the girls. The wind always kicks my plants ass at first once they go outside. Time for silica and support.


----------



## aaagreen (May 21, 2018)

Awesome thread!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 25, 2018)

Finally going to get a pack of Dynasty , Blue Magoo will be representing in my collection


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Whenever people tell me "I'd love trimming, that would be my dream job", my first thought is "Yeah, uh-huh, come on over to my place. I'll fix that shit real quick".


Lmao people who say that probably never had to trim 8+ ounces


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> If I were anywhere near you I'd be all over that. I'm in Oregon. Close enough to even smell the Pacific once in awhile.
> 
> I grew out a clone of that in a greenhouse last year and was pretty impressed. I will say watch out for the stretch though. Not the best pic but you get the idea.View attachment 4086165


I'll be wearing a sign soon Oregon or bust lol not being able to pop anything is killing me


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 26, 2018)

main cola said:


> My Huckleberry x Destar in reveg..I didn't get any clones of this girl and i want to keep her around..she's a good producer and great smokeView attachment 4117705


I am strongly tempted to pop my last four beans of Huckstar, as I like to call it. So tasty and relaxing.


----------



## main cola (May 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am strongly tempted to pop my last four beans of Huckstar, as I like to call it. So tasty and relaxing.


Yes it's a very tasty strain and relaxing stone...She reveged nicely for me and got some clones off her this time...I'll post some pics later tonight when her lights come on


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 26, 2018)

main cola said:


> Yes it's a very tasty strain and relaxing stone...She reveged nicely for me and got some clones off her this time...I'll post some pics later tonight when her lights come on


The stone sort of smooths me right out, from what I remember, totally mellow and it didn’t quite make me stupid. No sharp edges, smooth.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (May 26, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I'll be wearing a sign soon Oregon or bust lol not being able to pop anything is killing me


It's pretty crazy out here. Weed everywhere.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> It's pretty crazy out here. Weed everywhere.


I've heard the prices are dropping cause it's over supplied , I want to pheno hunt , make seeds & give away bags of weed at my acoustic solo shows. with a raffle 8-11 pm, every drink you buy you get a ticket winner picked at midnight must be there to claim your prize :0) plus a free joint for the first 25 people :0)


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The stone sort of smooths me right out, from what I remember, totally mellow and it didn’t quite make me stupid. No sharp edges, smooth.


I live w/ a few Pollock's so I don't know if me being stupid is from the weed or just them rubbing off on me lmao


----------



## SchmoeJoe (May 26, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I've heard the prices are dropping cause it's over supplied , I want to pheno hunt , make seeds & give away bags of weed at my acoustic solo shows. with a raffle 8-11 pm, every drink you buy you get a ticket winner picked at midnight must be there to claim your prize :0) plus a free joint for the first 25 people :0)


That could be awesome but I'm not sure if that would be covered under the "gifting" of less than an ounce.


----------



## main cola (May 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The stone sort of smooths me right out, from what I remember, totally mellow and it didn’t quite make me stupid. No sharp edges, smooth.


Here's a pic of the reveg


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> That could be awesome but I'm not sure if that would be covered under the "gifting" of less than an ounce.


How about if I have a cigar box of joints & I hand them out during my breaks ?


----------



## SchmoeJoe (May 26, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> How about if I have a cigar box of joints & I hand them out during my breaks ?


I did something similar on the day it went legal. I filled a 44oz fountain drink cup about halfway and went around downtown and wherever else I went that day asking people if they smoked weed. I asked anyone that said yes if they wanted some and reached into the cup and gave them a each a couple of grams or so.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I did something similar on the day it went legal. I filled a 44oz fountain drink cup about halfway and went around downtown and wherever else I went that day asking people if they smoked weed. I asked anyone that said yes if they wanted some and reached into the cup and gave them a each a couple of grams or so.


That's awesome , definitely want to be legit last thing I want is to deal w/ Johnny law


----------



## SchmoeJoe (May 26, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> That's awesome , definitely want to be legit last thing I want is to deal w/ Johnny law


And you're right about prices bottoming out from overproduction but it's really only affecting wholesale prices. Retail prices have been pretty well stable here for a long time.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> And you're right about prices bottoming out from overproduction but it's really only affecting wholesale prices. Retail prices have been pretty well stable here for a long time.


It's just killing me having a sweet collection & not being able to pop my Blue Lotus , Chocolate Trip & Dank Zappa, 
Tog Dawg - Mango Nigerian , Crockett's FF - Double Tangie Banana & Strawberry Banana Sherbet , DNA - Cannalope Haze , Elemental - Mango Tango etc


----------



## SchmoeJoe (May 26, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> It's just killing me having a sweet collection & not being able to pop my Blue Lotus , Chocolate Trip & Dank Zappa,
> Tog Dawg - Mango Nigerian , Crockett's FF - Double Tangie Banana & Strawberry Banana Sherbet , DNA - Cannalope Haze , Elemental - Mango Tango etc


I'm sitting some packs too. Just leery about starting them when my income isn't stable enough to know that I'll be able to see them through.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I'm sitting some packs too. Just leery about starting them when my income isn't stable enough to know that I'll be able to see them through.


That's why I'm working on a sweet cover song playlist to go w/ my originals & parodies , the going rate here is $150 for a 4 hour gig that's how I plan on supporting my grows


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

One of my newest originals - Pothead Man


----------



## Wegrowbro (Jun 16, 2018)

Update on outdoor 2018. Been unbelievably busy with work and the garden. We have top dressed barley every 10 days since transplant on may 21st. Chopped our buckwheat for some living mulch. We are ready to grow some monsters for dynasty sake! Fire genetics. It's been super rainy and cold where I live and still no signs of PM. Mantis just hatched right now so it inspired me to make time and post this. Front of the photo is one of the 2 phenos of Oregon lemon Diesel x skunk #1. Which Prof has said leans hard to the mother. Plants in this photo are from front to back olds, Huckleberrydiesel, Harleyverse, ghettobird, ghettobird in the back left. And olds front left. Thank you for taking the time to follow the process of biodynamic farming and how we grow. My girlfriend updates our progress @Wegrowbro.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 16, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> Update on outdoor 2018. Been unbelievably busy with work and the garden. We have top dressed barley every 10 days since transplant on may 21st. Chopped our buckwheat for some living mulch. We are ready to grow some monsters for dynasty sake! Fire genetics. It's been super rainy and cold where I live and still no signs of PM. Mantis just hatched right now so it inspired me to make time and post this. Front of the photo is one of the 2 phenos of Oregon lemon Diesel x skunk #1. Which Prof has said leans hard to the mother. Plants in this photo are from front to back olds, Huckleberrydiesel, Harleyverse, ghettobird, ghettobird in the back left. And olds front left. Thank you for taking the time to follow the process of biodynamic farming and how we grow. My girlfriend updates our progress @Wegrowbro.


I'd love to have the space to grow specific crops for mulches, composting, and worm bedding/feed.


----------



## Bosgrower (Jun 22, 2018)

Starduster @ 16 weeks ... beginning of amber 
6 plants, 3 phenos (wish the professor posted pictures of this strain so I could figure out which ones !!)
Jack's 3-2-1 plus Mammoth P in 4 gal hempy buckets with Botanicare ReadyGro Moisture under 3100K CMH


----------



## Bosgrower (Jul 4, 2018)

If anyone is in the New England region, I have some Starduster clones that need a home. They're in coco in 1 gal root pouches, 14" and topped once. PM me if you're interested. 3 different phenos. They're free, but it you have some clones to trade that would be awesome.


----------



## Bosgrower (Jul 8, 2018)

Bosgrower said:


> If anyone is in the New England region, I have some Starduster clones that need a home. They're in coco in 1 gal root pouches, 14" and topped once. PM me if you're interested. 3 different phenos. They're free, but it you have some clones to trade that would be awesome.
> 
> View attachment 4160170


Sorry but they’re all gone


----------



## Wegrowbro (Jul 8, 2018)

Just a peak at this Harleyverse harlyquin x Ms universe. She's over 6 foot tall now. So excited for the bloom phase. Stay probiotic! Always hungry! Happy growing


----------



## Bosgrower (Jul 9, 2018)

Wegrowbro said:


> Just a peak at this Harleyverse harlyquin x Ms universe. She's over 6 foot tall now. So excited for the bloom phase. Stay probiotic! Always hungry! Happy growing


What kind of fencing are you using? Trying to find some for an outdoor grow


----------



## Wegrowbro (Jul 10, 2018)

Bosgrower said:


> What kind of fencing are you using? Trying to find some for an outdoor grow


If you got the money T-post and white trellis in a box shape works wonders. I use a 4 foot wide 4 foot tall chicken cage. I might strike rebar and plastic trellis if they hey craY craY big. Here's day 40 ghettobird and this is one I didn't pick to go outside.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jul 31, 2018)

Bluniverse is so amazing I'm in love lol. Amazing smoke. Berries with like a new nike shoe smell and some melons. Great growth/yield. Crossed her with triple sunshine by bodhi should be fun. She made a spearhead on a lower which was cool


----------



## main cola (Jul 31, 2018)

517BlckBerry said:


> Bluniverse is so amazing I'm in love lol. Amazing smoke. Berries with like a new nike shoe smell and some melons. Great growth/yield. Crossed her with triple sunshine by bodhi should be fun. She made a spearhead on a lower which was cool


Looks great


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jul 31, 2018)

main cola said:


> Looks great


Thanks I was thinking about running that bluemagoobx. Too many strains now so hard to choose


----------



## main cola (Jul 31, 2018)

517BlckBerry said:


> Thanks I was thinking about running that bluemagoobx. Too many strains now so hard to choose


Yes it is...I'm running the Huckleberry x DeStar and I'm not disappointed at all


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 31, 2018)

main cola said:


> Yes it is...I'm running the Huckleberry x DeStar and I'm not disappointed at all


I started my last 4 Huckleberry Destar, recently, I only popped two females from the other 7 seeds in the pack, but they were both spectacular and were both run more than once.

I am seriously considering some open pollination with them so I have backups.

One of the new babies is a bit of a mutant, and runty, but it may be the keeper, who knows?


----------



## main cola (Jul 31, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I started my last 4 Huckleberry Destar, recently, I only popped two females from the other 7 seeds in the pack, but they were both spectacular and were both run more than once.
> 
> I am seriously considering some open pollination with them so I have backups.
> 
> One of the new babies is a bit of a mutant, and runty, but it may be the keeper, who knows?


I'm thinking about buying some more seeds from DynastyGenetics..anything you would recommend?


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jul 31, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I started my last 4 Huckleberry Destar, recently, I only popped two females from the other 7 seeds in the pack, but they were both spectacular and were both run more than once.
> 
> I am seriously considering some open pollination with them so I have backups.
> 
> One of the new babies is a bit of a mutant, and runty, but it may be the keeper, who knows?


 nice! Huckleberry destar is so amazing. I don't think I'll ever get rid of her. Made a few crosses with her they turned out phenomenal


----------



## Bosgrower (Aug 1, 2018)

main cola said:


> I'm thinking about buying some more seeds from DynastyGenetics..anything you would recommend?


Both Platinum Huckleberry Cookies and Starduster are worthy choices.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 1, 2018)

main cola said:


> I'm thinking about buying some more seeds from DynastyGenetics..anything you would recommend?


Man, I only have this one pack, I don’t know. The ones I am eying most are Pineapple Fields, Megafauna, Salmon River OG and any of the Huckleberry line. I honestly don’t think you can miss with Dynasty gear.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 2, 2018)

How did you guys like the huckleberry kush?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 7, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> How did you guys like the huckleberry kush?



Wondering this as well... I have the v5 version so I'm not sure on how different they all are. Thanks for asking TH I was thinking of asking this a while back and never remembered... happy growing


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 12, 2018)

Anyone have any cloud cap Going? It's the limited release on James bean.. may pull the trigger if I can spare the cash before they are gone... 150 tho ouch but I'm sure they as the rest of dynasty gear seem to be fire.. happy growing


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 12, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Anyone have any cloud cap Going? It's the limited release on James bean.. may pull the trigger if I can spare the cash before they are gone... 150 tho ouch but I'm sure they as the rest of dynasty gear seem to be fire.. happy growing


As long as I have the cash and it's not one of those ridiculous 400+ packs it doesn't really phase me much since I'll just do an open pollination with each male and female in a tent that will turn out thousands of seeds.

My Cookies and Chem and Bandit Breath are both in line.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 12, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I started my last 4 Huckleberry Destar, recently, I only popped two females from the other 7 seeds in the pack, but they were both spectacular and were both run more than once.
> 
> I am seriously considering some open pollination with them so I have backups.
> 
> One of the new babies is a bit of a mutant, and runty, but it may be the keeper, who knows?


maybe a good idea with those Huck Destar, everything ive seen of them has been great, not sure whether they have been discontinued? had my eye on those for yrs but missed the boat


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 12, 2018)

greencropper said:


> maybe a good idea with those Huck Destar, everything ive seen of them has been great, not sure whether they have been discontinued? had my eye on those for yrs but missed the boat


I bought a tent, lights, and fan/filter combo because of how many truly incredible strains have been off the market for years.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 12, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I bought a tent, lights, and fan/filter combo because of how many truly incredible strains have been off the market for years.


yup...gotta be aware when something is about to have production stopped, got lucky with Goji OG, pretty sure i got one of the last packs, same with Buckeye Purple, neither will be bred anymore


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 12, 2018)

greencropper said:


> yup...gotta be aware when something is about to have production stopped, got lucky with Goji OG, pretty sure i got one of the last packs, same with Buckeye Purple, neither will be bred anymore


The original Platinum Huckleberry Cookies too. The Hawaiian Sativa from the 90's is the one that really got me thinking about it.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 12, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> The original Platinum Huckleberry Cookies too. The Hawaiian Sativa from the 90's is the one that really got me thinking about it.


got that PHC in the pantry already, next either the Salmon River OG or the Huckleberry IBL 2015...hard choices when a person has way too many others as it is


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 12, 2018)

greencropper said:


> got that PHC in the pantry already, next either the Salmon River OG or the Huckleberry IBL 2015...hard choices when a person has way too many others as it is


Hopefully you do the open pollination with the PHC and I have something you want to do a trade for...


----------



## greencropper (Aug 12, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Hopefully you do the open pollination with the PHC and I have something you want to do a trade for...


has the PHC been discontinued as well now?


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 12, 2018)

greencropper said:


> has the PHC been discontinued as well now?


No but from what I understand the different generations are really that different and I never had a chance to get a pack of the first gen.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 12, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> No but from what I understand the different generations are really that different and I never had a chance to get a pack of the first gen.


i think thats true of a lot of types, im not sure when the first release for the PHC was? i scored these about 3-5yrs ago


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 12, 2018)

greencropper said:


> i think thats true of a lot of types, im not sure when the first release for the PHC was? i scored these about 3-5yrs ago


That's probably the original then. I saw the breeder say somewhere that the newer versions are more Huckleberry dom.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 12, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> That's probably the original then. I saw the breeder say somewhere that the newer versions are more Huckleberry dom.


just checked the purchase date on my attitudeseedbank acc, was may 2015 those PHC were ordered


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 12, 2018)

greencropper said:


> just checked the purchase date on my attitudeseedbank acc, was may 2015 those PHC were ordered


Definitely the original.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 13, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Definitely the original.


so whats the best thing to do with those do you think? just pick the best male & pollinate the best females? or let 'all' males pollinate 'all' females?


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 13, 2018)

greencropper said:


> so whats the best thing to do with those do you think? just pick the best male & pollinate the best females? or let 'all' males pollinate 'all' females?


My thinking is that it's best to preserve as much of the genetics as possible since a ten pack is already a pretty small selection pool. Do one open pollination with each male and female and from there you'll have enough seed stored to be able to do just about what ever you want.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 13, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> My thinking is that it's best to preserve as much of the genetics as possible since a ten pack is already a pretty small selection pool. Do one open pollination with each male and female and from there you'll have enough seed stored to be able to do just about what ever you want.


thanks for those tips. not sure when they will be grown out, maybe 2019 i hope


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 13, 2018)

greencropper said:


> thanks for those tips. not sure when they will be grown out, maybe 2019 i hope


I hear you there. I've only got one space for pollination so I have to do it one at a time. I have eight different breeders packs of regular seeds so it'll be awhile before I get through all of them.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 13, 2018)

greencropper said:


> maybe a good idea with those Huck Destar, everything ive seen of them has been great, not sure whether they have been discontinued? had my eye on those for yrs but missed the boat


I only got one female out of the final four, and she might take after the DeStar side, seems a bit stretchier than I remember. Vegging her slowly for a while, and then pulling clones for the run after next. Won’t be in flower until mid November, but I am still stoked af. Definitely need to invest in more Dynasty.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I only got one female out of the final four, and she might take after the DeStar side, seems a bit stretchier than I remember. Vegging her slowly for a while, and then pulling clones for the run after next. Won’t be in flower until mid November, but I am still stoked af. Definitely need to invest in more Dynasty.


wow just 1 girl...bummer, thats what happened with my Goji OG, had 3 males & just 1 girl out of a full pack? anyway i selfed them as well as oucrossed it regardless


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 13, 2018)

greencropper said:


> wow just 1 girl...bummer, thats what happened with my Goji OG, had 3 males & just 1 girl out of a full pack? anyway i selfed them as well as oucrossed it regardless


I only got 3 ladies out of 11 in the Huckleberry DeStar pack. It is just luck of he draw, someone else will get 8 out of 11.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 13, 2018)

hard to resist a good looker, she's got the oomph for the full package to by all accounts!


----------



## Kromb (Sep 6, 2018)

ms universe.


----------



## Banana444 (Sep 24, 2018)

Finally picked up a pack of Dynasty to give this breeder a try, salmon river og...going to be popping them as soon as I get them.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 2, 2018)

I really like the blue heron v2, what else should I try ( I only like indicas)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 3, 2018)

I have Huckleberry DeStar and the two females I have run were great. I have a third started hopefully she will also be great. I only got three females in the whole darn pack of 11, which is just bad luck, maybe you will get 8 ladies and only three boys.

I know you think you love only indicas, and I don’t mean to be rude by saying so, but effectively everything on the market is a hybrid, and the real ratios might surprise you. This is a pretty interesting article:
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-17/what-the-marijuana-genome-map-means-for-the-future-of-pot

I have also read that supposedly pure landrace strains are testing as hybrids pretty consistently, after the genome was sequnced, but I cannot find the article right now.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have Huckleberry DeStar and the two females I have run were great. I have a third started hopefully she will also be great. I only got three females in the whole darn pack of 11, which is just bad luck, maybe you will get 8 ladies and only three boys.
> 
> I know you think you love only indicas, and I don’t mean to be rude by saying so, but effectively everything on the market is a hybrid, and the real ratios might surprise you. This is a pretty interesting article:
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-17/what-the-marijuana-genome-map-means-for-the-future-of-pot
> ...


Every sativa I’ve grown stresses me out, even a few indicas lol I’m very picky. Think I smoked too many sativas in the past.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 3, 2018)

Heres a cross I made and I must say I’m in love. (Blue heron v2) x (Chitral Pakistani x platinum bubba) smells just like blue heron, super sweet berry floral and awesome relaxing effects
Pheno 1
 
 

Pheno 2


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 3, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Heres a cross I made and I must say I’m in love. (Blue heron v2) x (Chitral Pakistani x platinum bubba) smells just like blue heron, super sweet berry floral and awesome relaxing effects
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4209810
> View attachment 4209811
> ...


Cool chuck, good cross, nice work Mr. Hammer.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 7, 2018)

Kromb said:


> ms universe.
> View attachment 4194026


When did You cut her? And how is the smell and taste , got 2 female coming and they starting to give me a rotten fruit smell


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Looking to finally scoop a pack of their gear and was woundering what to get?

They/he have quite a few i want to try but not sure which to try first. Looking at salmon river og, blue magoo, pirds of paradise, ms universe and blue coffin. Think im definitely goin with salmon river but not sure which other one to get any thoughts?


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 11, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Looking to finally scoop a pack of their gear and was woundering what to get?
> 
> They/he have quite a few i want to try but not sure which to try first. Looking at salmon river og, blue magoo, pirds of paradise, ms universe and blue coffin. Think im definitely goin with salmon river but not sure which other one to get any thoughts?


Never grown dynasty, just got my salmonriver started a week ago but all thier genetics look fire. I went with SROG because of the quick flowering and not a huge stretcher in flower, hopefully clones easy. Platinum huckleberry looks fire, i got carmel candy kush as a freebie, might start those up next, there some grows of CCK in this thread. I quickly read thru this entire thread last week and nowhere could i find a good pic of SROG fully finished, should have something up by christmas.


----------



## JayY2015 (Oct 17, 2018)

Gonna give these a shot. What do you guys think of these.. I have ran Huckleberry Kush v3 and Huckleberry diesel. The v3 was not even close to being a keeper and the diesel was a giant yield just not real potent.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 29, 2018)

Ms universe at 6w , 

I got a couple of question, she started yellowing on me crazy , gave her a transplant but 2 week later and upped food she still yellowing , is there someone who grew a pheno like that?? She smell very good and still trowing new pistil


----------



## Dawgfunk (Oct 29, 2018)

Here’s some bluniverse (blue magoo x ms universe) a buddy tossed us to pop back in march. Wished i’da taken more pics of this girl but hopefully gonna have her around for some deps next season. She smelled so pineappley, chunker nugs and hopefully gonna test her out tonight. Her sister is amazing, not a lot of leaf, pretty scarce on the sunleaves. got real frosty. Smells and tastes like bubblegum and gets you stonnned.


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 30, 2018)

4 weeks from seed, salmonriver og. Sorry for the hps pic, had to put up a 600w hps to keep the temps in the 70s. Got a MH bulb on the way, but they are doing fine under the hortilux hps. All the seeds germed and 9 of 11 came up, starting to get some preflowers so should be sexing and transplanting in the next week or so.


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 31, 2018)

There we go, much better under the MH. Salmonriver OG.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 4, 2018)

Banana444 said:


> There we go, much better under the MH. Salmonriver OG.



I dig it man I have a pack of these waiting for me to move. Looking healthy and happy. Good job. Happy growing


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 5, 2018)

Smoked some of the pineapple pheno of the bluniverse...by far the frostiest of everything. Tastes like pina colada and has a nice stone. Head and body from what’s there before the cure.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 16, 2018)

End of week five at 12/12 from not quite rooted clone. Huckleberry DesTar, pheno #4 probably. Hydro makes me happy.


----------



## main cola (Dec 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> End of week five at 12/12 from not quite rooted clone. Huckleberry DesTar, pheno #4 probably. Hydro makes me happy.


I have one that I’m about to pull down soon. She kind of got neglected a little bit but she still turned out half decent Here’s a sample bud i took


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 16, 2018)

main cola said:


> I have one that I’m about to pull down soon. She kind of got neglected a little bit but she still turned out half decentView attachment 4250111View attachment 4250112 View attachment 4250113Here’s a sample bud i took View attachment 4250114


Looks good, what are the smells you are getting? The other females I had were all Huckleberry leaners, and very tasty, relaxing and relatively short compared to this beast, curious to see how it turns out. The aroma showed up, sweet bright fruit smells, maybe some mixed berry hiding in there, a bit of incense, gorgeous.


----------



## main cola (Dec 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Looks good, what are the smells you are getting? The other females I had were all Huckleberry leaners, and very tasty, relaxing and relatively short compared to this beast, curious to see how it turns out. The aroma showed up, sweet bright fruit smells, maybe some mixed berry hiding in there, a bit of incense, gorgeous.


She smells very fruity to me ..kind of the way you describe yours. Very lovely smell indeed


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2018)

main cola said:


> She smells very fruity to me ..kind of the way you describe yours. Very lovely smell indeed


My lady says she would wear it as perfume. She doesn’t partake, but she loves the plant. What a gal.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 17, 2018)

I have four young Ms Universe started, and although it’s early it looks like 2 phenos so far. 3 of 4 plants have a distinct variegation, and I wonder if it’s a genetic marker in the strain or a deficiency or something else. 

Prof P lists 4 phenos on the site, but I don’t see any mention of variegation. I’m just curious if anyone’s seen that it correlates with something else.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 17, 2018)

Like dish:


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 24, 2018)

SalmonRiverog about 3 weeks into flower. There are 4 packed in the 4x4 scrog, and one i vegged a week longer in another photo. Starting to put on some frost.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 31, 2018)

elkamino said:


> I have four young Ms Universe started, and although it’s early it looks like 2 phenos so far. 3 of 4 plants have a distinct variegation, and I wonder if it’s a genetic marker in the strain or a deficiency or something else.
> 
> Prof P lists 4 phenos on the site, but I don’t see any mention of variegation. I’m just curious if anyone’s seen that it correlates with something else.


I just started some ms u yesterday! My beans are probably 6 years old I think. I'll let you know how they turn out if any pop. I'm getting low germ rates with these 5+ year old seeds ~20%.

One of my young petrolia headstash plants has variegation on a couple low level leaves. I'm thinking it's just because it's old seed/ibl used to other climate. 


How old were your ms u seeds?


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 31, 2018)

Just popped 4 of Professor P's C99 that he released via Relic Seeds. Hope to get a male and female to make F2's and dig into the gene pool. These are said to be original BG stock.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 1, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I just started some ms u yesterday! My beans are probably 6 years old I think. I'll let you know how they turn out if any pop. I'm getting low germ rates with these 5+ year old seeds ~20%.
> 
> One of my young petrolia headstash plants has variegation on a couple low level leaves. I'm thinking it's just because it's old seed/ibl used to other climate.
> View attachment 4257819
> ...


Dunno, but the seeds are at least 3 years old. The variegation has disappeared as they’ve gained new leaves so perhaps it’s not relevant. Good luck, and keep us informed how things go.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 20, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> How did you guys like the huckleberry kush?


Hey man, sorry to be late to the party, but I wanted to share my experiences with Huck Kush. I have only grown the 2012 version, but the Oregon Afghani mom is still the same one used on this new one. I've probably grown out about 2 packs worth of Huck seeds, and you can expect very resinous plants, which stay pretty squat all the way throughout flower. Some phenos can be really leafy, and have massive fan leaves. Even on smaller plants. On most phenos, the yield is very good. As far as smells go, I have smelled everything from skunky berries on the more Oregon Huckleberry leaning pheno, to that Bubba Kush coffee smell. As far as effect goes, this strain is very strong. I'd say that the skunky berry smelling pheno was probably the strongest, and it was the odd ball as far as appearance goes. The coffee pheno I like to call the levitation pheno, because it makes you feel like you are floating while you walk. Nice strong meds for sure. 

Anyway, I hope you found what you were looking for. I have only grown one strain from Dynasty, but as far as I have heard, it's all great. Professor P is really a great guy too. My friend from Mass met him there at a booth there at the end of last year.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 20, 2019)

Huckleberry Kush 2012. This pheno is very good. Very heavy body high, with a bit of head. Nice structure too. Not too leafy. This pic was from the last week of flowering.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 26, 2019)

elkamino said:


> I have four young Ms Universe started, and although it’s early it looks like 2 phenos so far. 3 of 4 plants have a distinct variegation, and I wonder if it’s a genetic marker in the strain or a deficiency or something else.
> 
> Prof P lists 4 phenos on the site, but I don’t see any mention of variegation. I’m just curious if anyone’s seen that it correlates with something else.


What’s up elk? Hope all is well.

Just popped in to see what’s shakin and saw your post. I soaked an old ( at least 4-5 years) pack of Ms U as well. 9 of 10 sprouted, and from that I got 5 gals. I’m at 5+ weeks of 12/12 right now. There’s some variation between the plants, but not as much as I was expecting. 1 is substantially taller, but aside from that they’re pretty uniform. I topped all of them to keep a cut, and holy shit do they get bushy! All 5 smell identical though. Tough to nail down exactly what it is I’m smelling at this point, but they smell great!

  


Still rockin the Huckleberry SQ as well. Just a great plant!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 26, 2019)

Platinum Huckleberry Cookies purchased may 2015 with 11 out of 11 germination rate,
these will be f2'd, and outcrossed with Archive Face Off OG BX2, Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream & Space Monkey


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 27, 2019)

greencropper said:


> Platinum Huckleberry Cookies purchased may 2015 with 11 out of 11 germination rate,
> these will be f2'd, and outcrossed with Archive Face Off OG BX2, Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream & Space Monkey
> View attachment 4271582


Awesome. I've only grown one of Dynasty's strains, but from what I hear, they are all great. Professor P is a really nice guy too. Good luck with your project man. Sounds like you are going to have some killer crosses in the next few months.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 27, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Awesome. I've only grown one of Dynasty's strains, but from what I hear, they are all great. Professor P is a really nice guy too. Good luck with your project man. Sounds like you are going to have some killer crosses in the next few months.


thanks, was worried having some years on them they would not all germinate, have bought quite a few new packs of different brands in 2018 and had bad percentages in germination, lot of breeders these days don't give a shit about the seeds they send, so very happy with the Professors wares


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 14, 2019)

Without digging through the entire thread has anyone run Cherry Vanilla Skunk recently and know the lineage on it? 

Someone just handed me a bunch of unrooted clones from plants that he grew from seed but has not flowered them yet. What kind of phenos am I looking for?.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

st0wandgrow said:


> What’s up elk? Hope all is well.
> 
> Just popped in to see what’s shakin and saw your post. I soaked an old ( at least 4-5 years) pack of Ms U as well. 9 of 10 sprouted, and from that I got 5 gals. I’m at 5+ weeks of 12/12 right now. There’s some variation between the plants, but not as much as I was expecting. 1 is substantially taller, but aside from that they’re pretty uniform. I topped all of them to keep a cut, and holy shit do they get bushy! All 5 smell identical though. Tough to nail down exactly what it is I’m smelling at this point, but they smell great!
> 
> ...


Nice to see you're still killing it Stow!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Anyone have any info on the Super Silver Cough?? Im going to order a couple packs in the next couple weeks.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 11, 2019)

I've been talking about it forever, but I finally bought a pack of Pineapple Fields. I had trouble finding it in stock but I found it at Atrtizen seeds in Seattle. I'm actually very excited about it because several people have been trying to talk me into trying Dynasty.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 11, 2019)

extreme weather conditions brought the numbers down to 3 surviving Platinum Huckleberry Cookies, nice variation in pheno there


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 11, 2019)

st0wandgrow said:


> What’s up elk? Hope all is well.
> 
> Just popped in to see what’s shakin and saw your post. I soaked an old ( at least 4-5 years) pack of Ms U as well. 9 of 10 sprouted, and from that I got 5 gals. I’m at 5+ weeks of 12/12 right now. There’s some variation between the plants, but not as much as I was expecting. 1 is substantially taller, but aside from that they’re pretty uniform. I topped all of them to keep a cut, and holy shit do they get bushy! All 5 smell identical though. Tough to nail down exactly what it is I’m smelling at this point, but they smell great!
> 
> ...


That stuff looks amazing, st0w.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 12, 2019)

The seed bank that I was using didn't have the Crockett strain that I wanted, so I'm probably going to get StarDuster to go with Pineapple fields.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Ordered the last 2 packs of Super Silver Cough from JBC. Cant wait to see what they do. Plan on F2ing them, and then crossing it with some Dominion Local Skunk, Granny Skunk, Dominion Skunk, Nature Farm Sk18, and Nature Farm Weasel Skunk.
Going to use Females of the Dominion gear as we already have them, and use males from Nature Farm for use on a couple Female SSC.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 24, 2019)

Sad to see this thread fall back to the 5th page because I just got my StarDuster and Pineapple Fields. I've heard great things about Dynasty and I expected the thread to be more busy.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 24, 2019)

Definitely a very underrated breeder!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 25, 2019)

The bluniverse is fire. Suuuuper dank. Would love to try some more stuff from dynasty.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> The bluniverse is fire. Suuuuper dank. Would love to try some more stuff from dynasty.


I ran pineapple fields,bluniverse, Carmel candy kush and huckleberry kush. Wasn't huge fan of the pineapple but the other 3 were absolute fire. Really like the Carmel and bluniverse.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 25, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I ran pineapple fields,bluniverse, Carmel candy kush and huckleberry kush. Wasn't huge fan of the pineapple but the other 3 were absolute fire. Really like the Carmel and bluniverse.


I got a really nice bluniverse lady that smells and tastes like pina colada. A few of my homies love that one but i like my other bubblegummy pheno, ppl say its more magoo dom


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> I got a really nice bluniverse lady that smells and tastes like pina colada. A few of my homies love that one but i like my other bubblegummy pheno, ppl say its more magoo dom


Ya the bluniverse had some crazy Terps and was a frost Montero. Dynasty is definitely underrated.dkm


Dawgfunk said:


> I got a really nice bluniverse lady that smells and tastes like pina colada. A few of my homies love that one but i like my other bubblegummy pheno, ppl say its more magoo dom


Ya the bluniverse had some crazy Terps and was a frost monster. Dynasty is definitely an underrated.


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 15, 2019)

Caramel Candy Kush - This pheno smells like grape sodalicious candies from back in the day.


----------



## Coalcat (Apr 15, 2019)

Grabbed some alpenglow. Can’t wait to see how it turns out. How did peoples ms universe turn out?


----------



## SimpleBox (Apr 16, 2019)

Banana444 said:


> SalmonRiverog about 3 weeks into flower.


Would you recommend an air filter with this strain or smell isn't too strong?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 16, 2019)

Figured I'd contribute here and tell about my latest dynasty harvest and throw up a nug shot later if I have time. I recently took down a cherry vanilla cookies and after the jar for 2+ weeks the shit is nasty. By far one of the most potant strains I have ever grew. I cant even put into words the smell it puts off. There is so much funk to it it's almost hard to smoke it so strong and pungent lol. I wish i could put up a scratch and sniff on here so others could smell it. Just one word to describe it. NASTY... If you like somthing differant and very strong then this strains for you. 

It was a tester of sorts. I was over loaded in my flower tent and grew this in a 1 gallon smart pot, it never made it to a big 7+ gallon. I could not bring myself to get rid of it though. I will search the rest of the pack for sure. I was limited to this one pheno so I cant speak on variation etc. But I have packs from 10 years ago that I have not searched through again and can say this one wont last the year and will be popped in the next few runs for sure. 

Yeild was great for a little pot and for being in living soil in a 1 gallon smat pot I thought 2.5g short of 2oz was acceptable. I wish i had the room to up the pot size and expect in a 7 gallon fabric pot I would have hit at least 8 oz. If i can get a oz per gallon I'm very happy and do think this plant would have given the room to grow. Dont know about the name though lol no cherry smell or much cookie smell. Extra cation should be taken if smell is a concern. My 2 month old phresh filter could not contain the smell and my whole house reeked bad.

Happy growing!


----------



## SimpleBox (Apr 16, 2019)

Anyone know if Dynasty packs come sealed?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 16, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Anyone know if Dynasty packs come sealed?


Yes


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 23, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Sad to see this thread fall back to the 5th page because I just got my StarDuster and Pineapple Fields. I've heard great things about Dynasty and I expected the thread to be more busy.


Nice! Ive been eyeing starduster forever now. I love sour d crosses


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Figured I'd contribute here and tell about my latest dynasty harvest and throw up a nug shot later if I have time. I recently took down a cherry vanilla cookies and after the jar for 2+ weeks the shit is nasty. By far one of the most potant strains I have ever grew. I cant even put into words the smell it puts off. There is so much funk to it it's almost hard to smoke it so strong and pungent lol. I wish i could put up a scratch and sniff on here so others could smell it. Just one word to describe it. NASTY... If you like somthing differant and very strong then this strains for you.
> 
> It was a tester of sorts. I was over loaded in my flower tent and grew this in a 1 gallon smart pot, it never made it to a big 7+ gallon. I could not bring myself to get rid of it though. I will search the rest of the pack for sure. I was limited to this one pheno so I cant speak on variation etc. But I have packs from 10 years ago that I have not searched through again and can say this one wont last the year and will be popped in the next few runs for sure.
> 
> ...


That's awesome man. So I couldn't tell by what you said but did you take clones from cherry vanilla that was in a 1gal. I hope so. The packs you're speaking of that are 10 years old are just random seed companies right? Not Dynasty, I take it?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> That's awesome man. So I couldn't tell by what you said but did you take clones from cherry vanilla that was in a 1gal. I hope so. The packs you're speaking of that are 10 years old are just random seed companies right? Not Dynasty, I take it?


 Ya random seed company's and some packs had fire but the cookies was just bomb. I did not take a cut due to space restrictions and only threw that plant in my flower tent cause I could not bring myself to cull it... glad I did lol. Cant wait to search the rest of the pack! Happy growing

A lower nug porn of the cherry vanilla cookies I'm smoking on bout now!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 29, 2019)

Platinum Huckleberry Cookies approx 5' high just back from a week with a lively Archive Face Off OG BX2 male


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 8, 2019)

Here’s what the pineapple pheno of the bluniverse is lookin like. Stripped her back to one y’d branch and to the top 2 nodes about a month ago... I think she appreciated the manicure!!


----------



## LeddySnips (May 25, 2019)

Currently Running Divina Obscura ( Charlotte's Web x Miss Universe ) By Dynasty, will be popping Oregon Huckleberry 2015 IBL next run by Dynasty for next run.
Some pics of the Divina Obscura around day 45-48 ( pics over last 3 days) will get more pics of the rest of the ladies i just froth over this particular pheno hahaha


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 25, 2019)

Blue heron v2 - if you’ve grown this you already know the smell incredible strong blueberry rose. Absolute rock hard compact buds. Still a little ways to go


----------



## corners (May 25, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> I really like the blue heron v2, what else should I try ( I only like indicas)


Try the Salmon River OG


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 29, 2019)

Blue heron v2 looking kill and finishing quick


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (May 29, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Blue heron v2 looking kill and finishing quickView attachment 4341907


What smells you get off her? Beautiful plant. I got a salmon river og near 6 weeks looks like it’ll be done by 8. Would take photos but it’s at the back of tent. Gonna have to wait til I pull it out completely to harvest. 
Blue heron is one of the parents. I also have a pack of the blue heron v2. 
Happy growing


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

Anyone have a lead on Prof Sour D bx? Wish I could source one of Karmas bx2 also, I'm just curious to try them. Thanks in advance anyone with info.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

Dont sleep on those Crater Lake pks.

I was surprised how much I liked it and as far as appeal, aroma etc she was on par with BD, tad more body I think but similar. Then I saw few others keepers and pretty damn good. Blue Heron is another if it's still around.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 30, 2019)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> What smells you get off her? Beautiful plant. I got a salmon river og near 6 weeks looks like it’ll be done by 8. Would take photos but it’s at the back of tent. Gonna have to wait til I pull it out completely to harvest.
> Blue heron is one of the parents. I also have a pack of the blue heron v2.
> Happy growing


Smell is a very strong blueberry rose (one of my favorite smelling plants ever) I would love to run salmon river og, soliloqueen was a dam good sativa years ago but I don’t mess with sativas too much anymore. I had a super stocky male blue heron I used to make some f2’s. Also the blue heron v2 I’m still smoking on from 1yr ago has great terps an potency still


----------



## Bosgrower (Jun 17, 2019)

Durban Poison x Ms Universe ... flipped to 12/12 05/21
Greenleaf Nutrients Mega Crop, Sweet Candy, and Bud Explosion
Botanicare REady Gro Moisture Mix
4 Gal Hempy Buckets
Fluence Spydr 2i fixture

June 3rd ... Really the first full week of flower
 

June 14th ... 2 1/2 weeks into flower


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Blue heron v2 looking kill and finishing quickView attachment 4341907


I wanted Blue Heron but everyone was out & got lucky to settle for a pack of Blue Magoo


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 29, 2019)

Blue Coffin freebies ain't too shabby. 
If you got em I recommend giving them a try.

Prof P is a pro in my book.


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 29, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Blue Coffin freebies ain't too shabby.
> If you got em I recommend giving them a try.
> 
> Prof P is a pro in my book.


I just finished growing one! Smells great can’t wait for my cure to be done.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 29, 2019)

This bluniverse from last year puttin off those pina colada smells again this year...mmm makes me remember why I kept her. Stackin super frosty and at 29days looks further along than anything else.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 23, 2019)

Bluniverse day 53


----------



## Morae (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello all, looking forward to trying out some megafauna on my next order and wanted to get on board here. Look forward to learning more about Dynasty's goods


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 27, 2019)

Dynasty is definitely underrated. They have fire. I've grown Carmel candy kush, bluniverse and pineapple fields. Carmel kush and the bluniverse were absolutely fire. Not a fan of sativas but pineapple fields was great also.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 27, 2019)

Also ran huckleberry kush. Shit was top notch. Dynasty got the blueberry strains down pat. Anyone looking for the best blueberry strains should look at dynasty's line up. I'm going to snag a pack of blue magoo...now I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Morae (Aug 27, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Also ran huckleberry kush. Shit was top notch. Dynasty got the blueberry strains down pat. Anyone looking for the best blueberry strains should look at dynasty's line up. I'm going to snag a pack of blue magoo...now I'm thinking about it.


I'm really interested in the whole Huckleberry line, never even smoked it but it sounds legit AF. I got a five pack of Huckleberry Kush x hellfire og as a freebie, only popped one but she was lost in a hang up with the law. I'm hoping to get another one going before my next cycle.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 27, 2019)

Morae said:


> I'm really interested in the whole Huckleberry line, never even smoked it but it sounds legit AF. I got a five pack of Huckleberry Kush x hellfire og as a freebie, only popped one but she was lost in a hang up with the law. I'm hoping to get another one going before my next cycle.


I ran the first gen Platinum Huckleberry Cookies in a greenhouse a couple of seasons back. It definitely impressed.


----------



## Morae (Aug 27, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I ran the first gen Platinum Huckleberry Cookies in a greenhouse a couple of seasons back. It definitely impressed.


Nice, from what I've read the huckleberry male is pretty dominant, did yours lean towards the male? I'm hoping there's a good chance of finding a huckleberry pheno in the ones I have left.


----------



## Morae (Aug 27, 2019)

Anyone know if megafauna is usually restocked or is it a brief run?


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 28, 2019)

Morae said:


> Nice, from what I've read the huckleberry male is pretty dominant, did yours lean towards the male? I'm hoping there's a good chance of finding a huckleberry pheno in the ones I have left.


I couldn't say. They were clones and I haven't seen the pure Huckleberry or anything else to compare.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Aug 28, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Dont sleep on those Crater Lake pks.
> 
> I was surprised how much I liked it and as far as appeal, aroma etc she was on par with BD, tad more body I think but similar. Then I saw few others keepers and pretty damn good. Blue Heron is another if it's still around.


That's great to hear. I love BD.
I've got 12 Crater Lake V6 in veg right now, my first go with Dynasty gear.
I've got high expectations, so far so good.


----------



## althor (Aug 28, 2019)

Just grabbed a pack of the Huckleberry Web or whatever it is called (Charlottes Web x Huckleberry). Interested in how it turns out.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 29, 2019)

Get ready for the bugs and caterpillars...they love the sweetness of this bluniverse.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 29, 2019)

Cherry Vanilla Skunk
(Platinum GSC x Ms. Universe)


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Sep 28, 2019)

Got 6/12 girls with Crater Lake V6 (_Super Silver Haze F2 x Oregon Huckleberry 2017 #5_).

http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/crater-lake-v6
I love the unprecedented info Professor P gives on most of his strains, best I've seen.
Details and photos of the different phenos is really helpful.

Very impressed with the genetics from the size and appearance of the seeds to the vigor and uniformity of the plants so far.

They've been topped once and pinched and shaped a bit.
I don't know how long they've been vegging, I don't keep track, 7 weeks maybe.
Soon they'll get an aggressive defol and hit 12/12.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 18, 2019)

^Damn broken links

An update on Crater Lake V6 at day 35 since flip. I didn't go nearly as aggressive on the defol as I have been the last few rounds.

These are the two best phenos. The one on the left is the more SSH leaner and the other is the more Huckleberry leaner.




Huckleberry leaner cola shot (w/flash):




SSH leaner cola shot (w/flash):


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 25, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Cherry Vanilla Skunk
> (Platinum GSC x Ms. Universe)
> View attachment 4387215 View attachment 4387216 View attachment 4387218


how’d she turn out?


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 25, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> how’d she turn out?


Like cherry 7-Up. 

I'm not sure I like.her growing style. She Fowler's slowly and she tweaks a little on Mag deficiency. I have one indoors finishing in a few weeks. I'm twisting her arm a little bit to see how she handles other stressors.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 25, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> ^Damn broken links
> 
> An update on Crater Lake V6 at day 35 since flip. I didn't go nearly as aggressive on the defol as I have been the last few rounds.
> 
> ...



If I didnt have a room full.... I'd buy your weed! Good job!


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 26, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> If I didnt have a room full.... I'd buy your weed! Good job!


Thank you for the compliment, kind sir.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 26, 2019)

I call it as I see it.. primo looking smoke. Wish I could have a scratch and sniff on my screen... plus I'm a loyal dynasty fan..

Happy growing


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 26, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I call it as I see it.. primo looking smoke. Wish I could have a scratch and sniff on my screen... plus I'm a loyal dynasty fan..
> 
> Happy growing


haha I know what you mean about the scratch 'n sniff... so many beautiful flowers posted on here. 

I'm a budding (haha) Dynasty fan... read all about the Professor and any other info and reviews I could find for months and months before buying my first pack, Crater Lake, so far so good on those.

I also now have Blue Magoo Cookies, Huckleberry Web and freebie half-packs of Honey Badger Haze and Blue Coffin. 

Thanks again, mate.
Happy growing to you as well.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 23, 2019)

Well I guess I have s Christmas present coming from the professor himself .I caught him doing a live Instagram feed and he ended up having karma on it was pretty awesome seeing those two go back and forth.Anyway he was giving away a couple pack and I got lucky enough to catch it and hopefully I have a pack of Raven's Nest coming.I really can't express how happy I am I never win anything. The Professor is very generous and can't thank him enough.Merry Christmas everyone 2020 is going to be a good year..


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 23, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> Well I guess I have s Christmas present coming from the professor himself .I caught him doing a live Instagram feed and he ended up having karma on it was pretty awesome seeing those two go back and forth.Anyway he was giving away a couple pack and I got lucky enough to catch it and hopefully I have a pack of Raven's Nest coming.I really can't express how happy I am I never win anything. The Professor is very generous and can't thank him enough.Merry Christmas everyone 2020 is going to be a good year..


He did the same thing with sowlow farms and he gave away a few packs of grapefruit ibl. I was lucky to get one!


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 23, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> He did the same thing with sowlow farms and he gave away a few packs of grapefruit ibl. I was lucky to get one!


I tried for the grapefruit ibl but I guess I wasn't fast enough really wanted that one .Please tell me you have plans to f2 those they are such a valuable breeding tool and I can't stress that enough those are pure gold.


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 23, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> I tried for the grapefruit ibl but I guess I wasn't fast enough really wanted that one .Please tell me you have plans to f2 those they are such a valuable breeding tool and I can't stress that enough those are pure gold.


I’m super excited for them. I wasn’t planning on f2ing but you know what...maybe I will ask prof p of he would mind. They are already ibl so I guess as long as I get a few males and females I wouldn’t need a super large population. I wouldn’t want to do anything that would remotely upset prof p though....I’m just happy to have the opportunity to grow something like that.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 23, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> I’m super excited for them. I wasn’t planning on f2ing but you know what...maybe I will ask prof p of he would mind. They are already ibl so I guess as long as I get a few males and females I wouldn’t need a super large population. I wouldn’t want to do anything that would remotely upset prof p though....I’m just happy to have the opportunity to grow something like that.


That wouldn't be a bad idea see what he thinks about it I wouldn't want to undercut him in anyway I not sure if he's planning on releasing those. I don't think he would be upset if you made some for yourself but there are alot of idiots out there that are pretty dumb and have no respect for anything.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 23, 2019)

Along with bodhi for sure dynasty is a breeder that I have had honestly flawless luck with other than a few not germing when ALL others do. JUST LUCK SOMTIMES! His cherry vanilla cookies I grew is by far one of my best in years and yielded good. Very foul and nasty just like I like em. Also have a seedling of honey badger haze I'm waiting on to grow up into a perfect female. Huckleberry diesel in flower tent to be flipped in a week maybe less. Every plant even single phenos would have landed on a keeper list for me and me saying that is alot to any that know me. Prob just extreme luck. 98 percent of seed good or not hits the dump and only the elite survive. The few of dynasty's plants I've grown have been amazing! Bodhi for me has been very similar. Not many bad phenos. I'll have them I'm sure but for seed runs do quite well considering the odds of a winner for me is never high... I'm simply impressed. No herm traits in my near perfect environment as well.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 24, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Along with bodhi for sure dynasty is a breeder that I have had honestly flawless luck with other than a few not germing when ALL others do. JUST LUCK SOMTIMES! His cherry vanilla cookies I grew is by far one of my best in years and yielded good. Very foul and nasty just like I like em. Also have a seedling of honey badger haze I'm waiting on to grow up into a perfect female. Huckleberry diesel in flower tent to be flipped in a week maybe less. Every plant even single phenos would have landed on a keeper list for me and me saying that is alot to any that know me. Prob just extreme luck. 98 percent of seed good or not hits the dump and only the elite survive. The few of dynasty's plants I've grown have been amazing! Bodhi for me has been very similar. Not many bad phenos. I'll have them I'm sure but for seed runs do quite well considering the odds of a winner for me is never high... I'm simply impressed. No herm traits in my near perfect environment as well.


I have run a bunch of his older stock but I haven't run much of his new stuff but I haven't had a space to grow for a little while.The Professor pretty much sets the bar for me in every way possible I have the utmost respect for him and will always be a fan for sure.We need to get this thread back up and running I can't wait to get my Christmas present in the mail and get those bad mamajamas going.Dynasty all the way....


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 24, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Along with bodhi for sure dynasty is a breeder that I have had honestly flawless luck with other than a few not germing when ALL others do. JUST LUCK SOMTIMES! His cherry vanilla cookies I grew is by far one of my best in years and yielded good. Very foul and nasty just like I like em. Also have a seedling of honey badger haze I'm waiting on to grow up into a perfect female. Huckleberry diesel in flower tent to be flipped in a week maybe less. Every plant even single phenos would have landed on a keeper list for me and me saying that is alot to any that know me. Prob just extreme luck. 98 percent of seed good or not hits the dump and only the elite survive. The few of dynasty's plants I've grown have been amazing! Bodhi for me has been very similar. Not many bad phenos. I'll have them I'm sure but for seed runs do quite well considering the odds of a winner for me is never high... I'm simply impressed. No herm traits in my near perfect environment as well.


Meant to add Bodhi on there also I can't forget about him he is one of kind.Got some of his Temple of Apollo running right now and Secret Cheif and Space Cake coming up next Fri time him.I got a really nice Temple leaner that I would like to find a nice Blue Heron male to match up to kinda make my own Crater Lake kinda line plus the Apollo side also I think I could find something real nice in those Yeah Bodhi and Dynasty those two are hard to beat I wish Bodhi would put out descriptions like the Professor that would be nice..


----------



## Skidmarx (Dec 24, 2019)

I never could choose a Dynasty strain but when Prof P started Relic seeds I jumped on Charlotte's Gift 20:1 (Charlottes Web x Ringo's Gift F3) and Grapefruit Web V1 (charlotte's Web x Grapefruit F2) 1.1

Charlottes Gift images 1 & 2 grew short with outward curving branches (is apparently a common train for charlottes wed) but had a prolific rootball on transfer. I am not a great trainer of plants but charlotte has required massive cropping over the past 3 weeks. You can see she still has masses of bud sites. Beautiful subtle fragrant hash smell to plant no great trichome developmemt had the trim in a smoothy.

I pinched Grapefruit Web V1 images 3 & 4 early as I couldn't fit a tall plant in tent. This has left her dense & compact but sticky and fragrant despite only midway in flower. I have ran slurricane sundae brunch and zkittlezs crosses previously but her terps smells unique cannot wait till harvest!
Very happy with the genetics. Merry christmas all and happy growing.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 28, 2019)

Cherry Vanilla Skunk

*Outdoors:*



*Indoors:*


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 28, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Cherry Vanilla Skunk
> 
> *Outdoors:*
> 
> ...


Any difference in terps?


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 28, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Any difference in terps?


Yes, but my outdoors and indoors dried a little different. Indoors never went under about 50%Rh and the outdoors hung inside a shed at lower RH for a few weeks. Both have the same profile but the indoors is noticeably stronger.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 31, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> I never could choose a Dynasty strain but when Prof P started Relic seeds I jumped on Charlotte's Gift 20:1 (Charlottes Web x Ringo's Gift F3) and Grapefruit Web V1 (charlotte's Web x Grapefruit F2) 1.1
> 
> Charlottes Gift images 1 & 2 grew short with outward curving branches (is apparently a common train for charlottes wed) but had a prolific rootball on transfer. I am not a great trainer of plants but charlotte has required massive cropping over the past 3 weeks. You can see she still has masses of bud sites. Beautiful subtle fragrant hash smell to plant no great trichome developmemt had the trim in a smoothy.
> 
> ...


Those are looking purdy .I'm really interested in the Charlotte's Gift and Grapefruit Web .I'm in search of a high cbd line for my mother who is not a smoker but wants to start making her own medicine she has some health problems and needs something to help her with pain.Please keep us posted on your results and some harvest pics would be cool.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 4, 2020)

Here is the first of its kind research and thesis of Dr. Deron Caplan the first person to receive a PhD in cannabis horticulture. There is some really good stuff in this paper my favorite part was info on cannabinoid production increase using drought stress.


----------



## Skidmarx (Jan 8, 2020)

I dont count weeks but this is Grapefruit Web V1 and Charlottes Gift they are closer to harvest than flip. They share a 6ftx4ft and x2 120w qb (3000k + 3500k). Both are in 8L pots.

Due to Charlottes prolific root ball I should have doubled the pot size. She has what I think is a touch of mag excess and wind burn ( only on branches of tallest stem).
Pics 1 &2 GW pics 3&4 CG.
Grabbed a pack of huckleberry 3 kings from Vagabond seeds and got Ac/dc x Ringo's gift f3 as a freebie. Happy new year & happy growing


----------



## Coalcat (Jan 8, 2020)

Skidmarx said:


> I dont count weeks but this is Grapefruit Web V1 and Charlottes Gift they are closer to harvest than flip. They share a 6ftx4ft and x2 120w qb (3000k + 3500k). Both are in 8L pots.
> 
> Due to Charlottes prolific root ball I should have doubled the pot size. She has what I think is a touch of mag excess and wind burn ( only on branches of tallest stem).
> Pics 1 &2 GW pics 3&4 CG.
> Grabbed a pack of huckleberry 3 kings from Vagabond seeds and got Ac/dc x Ringo's gift f3 as a freebie. Happy new year & happy growing


Looks great!


----------



## Skidmarx (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you C, 
I know you Dynasty regulars won't mind me posting here. I think it might be a bit early to start a Relic Seeds thread. 
...Just like Dynasty strains, I dithered on a 3 kings cross for many years and behold ...Huck3K's dropped!


----------



## Skidmarx (Jan 11, 2020)

This is a 2nd Charlottes Gift pheno I have. This one took near 2 weeks to show sex. Since then she's flying. Stunning structure. I never topped her as I guessed she was gonna be a he. Alwaya happy to be wrong on that call


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2020)

Looking at Dynasty gear. Can anyone recommend a strain with good medicinal effects and blueberry terps? I'm considering the Shiska-blues and the Lezbluerado, and am open to other suggestions. thanks.


----------



## Coalcat (Jan 13, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Looking at Dynasty gear. Can anyone recommend a strain with good medicinal effects and blueberry terps? I'm considering the Shiska-blues and the Lezbluerado, and am open to other suggestions. thanks.


 Those are two brand new ones so I don’t know how many people will know what the temps are. If your on Instagram contact prof p. He will get back to you about what would be good for. I’m guessing it will be something with huckleberry in it.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Those are two brand new ones so I don’t know how many people will know what the temps are. If your on Instagram contact prof p. He will get back to you about what would be good for. I’m guessing it will be something with huckleberry in it.


Thanks for that reply. I've never ran Dynasty gear so any feedback from those who've popped any of his beans is much appreciated.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 21, 2020)

Was anyone else lucky enough to snatch up the Cherry Vanilla Skunk limited release? I'm curious what other phenos exist.

Every once in a while I Google it to see if I can find info on it's lineage. Today I found this. 

"Old Florida skunk #1ibl [a pheno] x Ms.Universe #10... 9-10wk bloom
Not many of those have been released yet. You're one of the lucky ones.

That skunk has very little vigor becaus it was inbred for years.. I began working with it in 1996.. The Ms.Universe adds a crazy dynamic to the terpenes making it almost like cherry vanilla yogurt that started to turn bad..

That's my best description at this point."

That description fits my pheno really well. Creamy Cherry yogurt that kind of turns your stomach.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 21, 2020)

Blue magoo bx2 about to be chopped


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Don beta (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks killer. How’s the smells? I just got a couple dynasty packs. Blue magoo bx2 and black blue magoo. Makes me excited.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 26, 2020)

They have a nice blueberry bubblegum profile with small hints of sour in it. All the females I flowered out were super similar. He did a good job with the Bx2


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2020)

Ya dynasty has really good strains. I've grown a bunch, thinking about popping another pack after revisiting this thread. Bluniverse and cck were fucking fire. Prop P has the blueberry thing down.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2020)

Also have to say- Dynasty seems to be underrated in the the sea of new breeders popping up every day. I put Dynasty up there with thug pug-and thug pug is my favorite breeder in the past few years.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 31, 2020)

Blue Magoo bx2


----------



## Don beta (Feb 1, 2020)

That’s absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 2, 2020)

Damn, those Blue Magoo BX2 pics looks amazing! I'd intended on buying a pack but never did. I'm pretty sure they are sold out almost everywhere. I'm kicking myself in the ass for it now. Dynasty gear is definitely top notch. I've only ran the older 2012 version of Huckleberry Kush, but had several females that could be considered keepers. That's if strong narcotic indicas are your thing..


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 2, 2020)

Ohwolfie said:


> Damn, those Blue Magoo BX2 pics looks amazing! I'd intended on buying a pack but never did. I'm pretty sure they are sold out almost everywhere. I'm kicking myself in the ass for it now. Dynasty gear is definitely top notch. I've only ran the older 2012 version of Huckleberry Kush, but had several females that could be considered keepers. That's if strong narcotic indicas are your thing..


Yea, The Bx2 sold out fast everywhere. For what its worth i think he is working on a Bx3 to be released. I have a few other packs from him i need to pop at some point. Alot of people rave about the plat huckleberry cookies,


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 2, 2020)

Ohwolfie said:


> Damn, those Blue Magoo BX2 pics looks amazing! I'd intended on buying a pack but never did. I'm pretty sure they are sold out almost everywhere. I'm kicking myself in the ass for it now. Dynasty gear is definitely top notch. I've only ran the older 2012 version of Huckleberry Kush, but had several females that could be considered keepers. That's if strong narcotic indicas are your thing..







__





Dynasty – Blue Magoo BX2 (Blue Magoo x Blue Heron) | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com













DYNASTY GENETICS – BLUE MAGOO BX2 (10R+)


Strain Name: Blue Magoo Bx2 Brand: Dynasty Genetics Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc Stabilized Polyhybrid Lineage: Blue Magoo x Blue Heron #111 Parental Information Mom- The Blue Magoo is an …




oregoneliteseeds.com




The above link isn't showing properly, but it takes you to OES.


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 4, 2020)

Quick update on the relic trio.
I have the 2 different phenos of Charlottes Gift the one thats fading has 4 main colas (each fading at different speeds but yep it's single plant)
That second pheno has a fuckjng majestic presence in the tent nickname is HM (Her Majesty). The bud structure is the best in the tent reangled fan to increase airflow as they will be dense.(Her clones however look like total runts..ho hum)

The Grapefruit Web v.1 looks impressive (the photos flatter her) and its the one I'm banking on being the future staple. Fingers crossed 7 -9 % thc 7-9 cbd and 3-4% terpenes (or there abouts)
Happy growing all


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 4, 2020)

Skidmarx said:


> Quick update on the relic trio.
> I have the 2 different phenos of Charlottes Gift the one thats fading has 4 main colas (each fading at different speeds but yep it's single plant)
> That second pheno has a fuckjng majestic presence in the tent nickname is HM (Her Majesty). The bud structure is the best in the tent reangled fan to increase airflow as they will be dense.(Her clones however look like total runts..ho hum)
> 
> ...


Nice work on those Skid! Are you specifically looking for a 1:1 ratio plant with these?


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 4, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Nice work on those Skid! Are you specifically looking for a 1:1 ratio plant with these?


I'd been looking for ages for a high/lo for general medicinal purposes and a good 1:1 (to intentionally try to step away from strains with a thc% of 10% +. )
I didn't have the gall to DM P.p. or Relic on instagram for % requests I just took it as it was written on his site. Between me and family members we'll just see how they work.
Thank you


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 4, 2020)

Skidmarx said:


> I'd been looking for ages for a high/lo for general medicinal purposes and a good 1:1 (to intentionally try to step away from strains with a thc% of 10% +. )
> I didn't have the gall to DM P.p. or Relic on instagram for % requests I just took it as it was written on his site. Between me and family members we'll just see how they work.
> Thank you


I hear you on that. You just have to see how it feels to you and that's what really matters. In time I think the THC/CBD and other cannabinoid numbers will mean something, but it's just hard to believe what's real at the moment. Just recently heard of a local grower who got a couple tests of the same flower at 2 separate places and the results coming in completely different. Ouch.

But then again I really enjoyed the Pineapple Thai clone I picked up in Sonoma years ago that was reported by them to be 15%THC/10%CBD. It has one of the best highs ever that makes you feel like you're at the beach and I like to think it's the cbd influence. 

Looking forward to hearing what you and your family think of these.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 11, 2020)

Anyone have germination issues with new dynasty beans?


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 18, 2020)

This second charlotte pheno is fading like a super star. I hope she either tastes or heals some cause I can't see me letting this pheno out my line up.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 18, 2020)

Skidmarx said:


> This second charlotte pheno is fading like a super star. I hope she either tastes or heals some cause I can't see me letting this pheno out my line up. View attachment 4482806View attachment 4482805View attachment 4482804


really nice


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks @Coalcat I don't normally post pics just for the heck of it but when a breeder puts out top draw genetics they deserve the credit.


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Feb 20, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Was anyone else lucky enough to snatch up the Cherry Vanilla Skunk limited release? I'm curious what other phenos exist.
> 
> Every once in a while I Google it to see if I can find info on it's lineage. Today I found this.
> 
> ...


I have a freebie pack of this cherry vanilla skunk but am yet to run it. I also was at a loss for info a while ago and the only thing I could find was a post on this forum from back in 2015 which detailed the information you listed.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 2, 2020)

This is Platinum Huckleberry Cookies at day 62. 




Beautiful, smells like orange, berry, vanilla and eucalyptus. Very tropical and delicious. Not the heaviest yielder in the room, but one of the prettiest and a buzz to match. 

This, Honey Badger Haze and Caramel Cough were all awesome, and soliloqueen and Super Silver Cough in the vault for someday. Would recommend trying his gear to anyone.


----------



## Skidmarx (Mar 3, 2020)

Sorry it's a long winded poster but I'm pumped with the results.
Charlottes Gift And Grapefruit web chopped & hung for 9 days. Very bitter sweet citrus smell on both. Grapefruit Web buds almost casue a head recoil similar to smelling paint thinner. Not smoking for health reason but family report GW is awesome smoke. Sativa like high more pine/herbal taste and still only 2 weeks post chop. I'm wondering with her terps so strong and volatile now how she would cure over a couple of months? (but...she won't be around long enough!)

Charlotte Gift is very similar in all respects (defo at least 5% THC) but a tad more grassy smoke thank god for the bitter sweet citrus. Used her to make a full spectrum cbd oil (ethanol extraction as per flaco watts on YouTube) and its just right for work. No movement or word finding lag. I would like to say it helps me focus but it actually helps me not give a duck about 99% the shid going on . She will be cured by me, for me, for a later in the year.
Only difference in the listed "top terpenes" between Charlottes Gift and GW is beta-caryophyllene in GW.
The pics.are:
Blue tarp CG#1
Bud shot GW
Pre chop CG#2
All three grew themselves tbh i've only been growing 2 years in biobizz and a couple of QB's. Relic responded to the 3 grow related questions I sent via DM on insta in a sensible and timely fashion. I like breeders with good after sales care.
Regarding testing, I will defo share the results but it'll be a while as the kit is pricey.
Happy growing all!


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 12, 2020)

Are the Ms Universe f2s worth getting?

I see that he uses a Ms Universe dad for alot of crosses but has anyone smoked Ms Universe?

Does it have a indica or sativa type of high?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 18, 2020)

Here is a a huckleberry diesel I just finished up. Beautiful fade etc, took down at 75 days. Huckleberry leaner with some diesel structure added in buds. This was a shelved tester I did not have room to flower and also a double topped clone. I filled space with it. Only stretched like 3-5" tops. I almost wish I kept the mom now lol. Pretty plant. Grown no till in GR 4x4 bed.

Happy growing!


----------



## cleverpiggy (Mar 21, 2020)

So, what would you all choose.... The Huckleberry 3 Kings or Blue Magoo BX2? BTY, the Blue Coffin was outstanding.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 2, 2020)

cleverpiggy said:


> So, what would you all choose.... The Huckleberry 3 Kings or Blue Magoo BX2? BTY, the Blue Coffin was outstanding.


Go with the Huck 3 Kings since its limited 

he supposed to be coming out with a Blu Magoo bx3 this year so I’d wait for that instead of getting the bx2


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 4, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Here is a a huckleberry diesel I just finished up. Beautiful fade etc, took down at 75 days. Huckleberry leaner with some diesel structure added in buds. This was a shelved tester I did not have room to flower and also a double topped clone. I filled space with it. Only stretched like 3-5" tops. I almost wish I kept the mom now lol. Pretty plant. Grown no till in GR 4x4 bed.
> 
> Happy growing!
> View attachment 4507989View attachment 4507990


how was the smoke?

Im trying to decide between Huckleberry Diesel V2 and Starduster


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 4, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> how was the smoke?
> 
> Im trying to decide between Huckleberry Diesel V2 and Starduster


 Was not aware there was a v2 of the diesel. All I can say is colorful and very gassy candy type smells, very loud. Smoked a bowl dry but fresh and it was great. You 
and I know after this long 3+ weeks in cure its prob way better taste wise. 

Anything in my room gets taken almost late and has turned all sorts of color. Mine went 73 or 5 days I think. Was very pretty but if it was a bigger better cut it would have been epic. I wish I kept the mom and have a single seed on a shit shoot going now in veg. 

Bottom line is it was a keeper and the smoke WILL be fantastic, I'd pull the trigger...
However it's only right you know 99.999 percent is untrimmed in cure.... for now... I can say I'd buy again based on bag appeal alone to hunt a pack. Only have 3 or 5 seeds left. Sorry I cant be of more help!

Happy growing!


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 29, 2020)

Does anyone have a Ms. Universe cut? PM please


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 6, 2020)

Picked a male and female from a couple packs of Huckleberry Meringue to make F2 beans and start some breeding projects. I also placed an order for Ms. Universe F2 and Pineapple Fields yesterday via speakeasyseedbank.com, which is my first order from them. I will post more updates to this thread this year as things get exciting.

I am a believer in Professor P’s gear, pretty excited to work with more Dynasty and score some Relic seeds here soon.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 22, 2020)

I don’t pay $100+ for beans just so I can post pics of sealed packs. Let’s see what else Dynasty can do. Currently sending 2 Huckleberry Meringue into flower. Already getting lovely smells of peaches from one and ripe papaya and guava from the other.
Pineapple Fields, Ms Universe F2, and Cherry Vanilla Skunk x Blue Heron are next up. Huckleberry IBL on the way. I have a feeling it’s gonna be like cities on flame in here this year.






(With rock and roll.)


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 7, 2020)

Lower bud of honey badger haze. Day 61. Finally starting to thicken up a tad. Finally!!!


----------



## Coalcat (Jun 7, 2020)

i have some honey badger 2 weeks in flower! Looking forward to it.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 26, 2020)

I have a pack of Pineapple Fields and StarDuster going into 100gal pots this summer. This is the first run, so these are full seed packs w/o any getting culled. It should be interesting! I got 12 females out of 2x packs BTW...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 26, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don’t pay $100+ for beans just so I can post pics of sealed packs. Let’s see what else Dynasty can do. Currently sending 2 Huckleberry Meringue into flower. Already getting lovely smells of peaches from one and ripe papaya and guava from the other.
> Pineapple Fields, Ms Universe F2, and Cherry Vanilla Skunk x Blue Heron are next up. Huckleberry IBL on the way. I have a feeling it’s gonna be like cities on flame in here this year.
> 
> View attachment 4573431
> ...


We started Pineapple Fields about the same time, but I think that I have a week or two head start. I haven't heard much about this strain, but it sounded too good to pass up!


----------



## mindriot (Jun 26, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have a pack of Pineapple Fields and StarDuster going into 100gal pots this summer. This is the first run, so these are full seed packs w/o any getting culled. It should be interesting! I got 12 females out of 2x packs BTW...
> View attachment 4606862View attachment 4606863


 They look nice. I really miss the Kali Mist I had 15 years ago.. I picked up a pack of Pineapple Fields hoping for something along those lines. I'll be watching your grow.. I don't have space for mine yet.


----------



## Coalcat (Jun 30, 2020)

Honey badger about 4.5 weeks in. Really cool structure. Hopefully they are gonna fill in to be huge buds. There are also dynasty icequeen x g13 in the background (3 of each in the tent). The past few pics are of those...I just forget to post here.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCCihVHBb2s/


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 2, 2020)

I know it’s not Dynasty, but Relic is the same guy so why not. I normally run Bodhi stuff but the Sativa dom offerings from Relic are too good to pass up. I was going to get AKBB gear, but nobody seems to give any smoke reports on any of his gear so I didn’t want to take a gamble.

I grabbed The Cough BX1, and Grapefruit F3 from JBC yesterday. The cough incorporates AKBB TKNL5Haze which I wanted. But it also shifts the line back towards haze with the Cough BX. Super excited to see what comes out of that pack. Same for the grapefruit. Will be keeping males from both and will try to do a seed increase if the end results warrant it.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 2, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Honey badger about 4.5 weeks in. Really cool structure. Hopefully they are gonna fill in to be huge buds. There are also dynasty icequeen x g13 in the background (3 of each in the tent). The past few pics are of those...I just forget to post here.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCCihVHBb2s/



Very similar looks wise to mine. Seem to be rather stable in structure from what I have seen from a few of us anyway. Good daytime smoke imo


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 2, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I know it’s not Dynasty, but Relic is the same guy so why not. I normally run Bodhi stuff but the Sativa dom offerings from Relic are too good to pass up. I was going to get AKBB gear, but nobody seems to give any smoke reports on any of his gear so I didn’t want to take a gamble.
> 
> I grabbed The Cough BX1, and Grapefruit F3 from JBC yesterday. The cough incorporates AKBB TKNL5Haze which I wanted. But it also shifts the line back towards haze with the Cough BX. Super excited to see what comes out of that pack. Same for the grapefruit. Will be keeping males from both and will try to do a seed increase if the end results warrant it.


Bodhi didn't have much for sativa in the past and that is exactly why I am here, to run some of these Kali Mist(father) crosses.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 2, 2020)

So far, I'm noticing that Pineapple Fields are the big ones and StarDuster is the funky ones. However, our biggest Pineapple Fields was starting to get some nose to her today.

This is her, Pineapple Fields


StarDuster has some serious funk going on, but it's not growing as fast as Pineapple Fields. I'm probably going to be running this one indoor with the clones that I have.


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 3, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I know it’s not Dynasty, but Relic is the same guy so why not. I normally run Bodhi stuff but the Sativa dom offerings from Relic are too good to pass up. I was going to get AKBB gear, but nobody seems to give any smoke reports on any of his gear so I didn’t want to take a gamble.
> 
> I grabbed The Cough BX1, and Grapefruit F3 from JBC yesterday. The cough incorporates AKBB TKNL5Haze which I wanted. But it also shifts the line back towards haze with the Cough BX. Super excited to see what comes out of that pack. Same for the grapefruit. Will be keeping males from both and will try to do a seed increase if the end results warrant it.


Yea I’m doing relic grapefruit web right now and I have a pack of grapefruit I won and need to pop. Also mt hood huckleberry f4 and moose n lobster. Too much to grow.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 3, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Yea I’m doing relic grapefruit web right now and I have a pack of grapefruit I won and need to pop. Also mt hood huckleberry f4 and moose n lobster. Too much to grow.


I saw those when I was shopping for seeds. I had to exercise restraint. Can’t have em all I guess! Need more space lol.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 3, 2020)

just a heads up,Ralph Rosinburg is have a 30% off sale on Dybasty/Relic gear this weekend

30% off code = firework

he has a couple of nice freebies too that hes giving out with orders(Super Silver Grapefruit and Grapefruit Cough)


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 4, 2020)

My Pineapple Fields, is currently on day 15 of a slow dry, after 68 days of flowering (from flip). About 10 more days 'til I jar her. Got a friend who is dropping by tomorrow, specifically try the PF. So, I cut a bud off and gave her a light trim...

She smells amazing. A strong, light floral scent, until you break her open. Then you get the funk.

Like a lot RIU members, my tolerance break is when I sleep. So, it takes a lot to get me high or stoned. Smoked a cone of this yesterday for my wake and bake. I was about ¾ of the way done and thought it wasn't as potent as I was hoping. During the next 3 minutes, it went from_ I got a slight buzz going_, to _oh yeah, im high_, to _Damn. I might want to hold off on finishing this_. Of course I didn't hold off, but I thought about it. Lol. Best strain I've smoked, outside of some Panama Red I had in the early 70s.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 10, 2020)

@Diesel0889 I got clones of my Pineapple Fields and StarDuster into Earthboxes. I topdressed with Grokashi about 4 days ago and it's nice and fuzzy now. The mycelium mat will grow through the malibu compost that I am about to put on there and I'll add a 3rd topdressing shortly after they start flowering.



Malted barley and crab meal


Top dressed with Malibu compost


Made 10gal of expanded LABS


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 10, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> @Diesel0889 I got clones of my Pineapple Fields and StarDuster into Earthboxes. I topdressed with Grokashi about 4 days ago and it's nice and fuzzy now. The mycelium mat will grow through the malibu compost that I am about to put on there and I'll add a 3rd topdressing shortly after they start flowering.
> View attachment 4619798
> View attachment 4619799
> 
> ...



Badass man you know I dig it. The quality will speak for your methods. Funny side note: I make about a gallon at a time lol. What a pussy lol...

Happy growing!


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 12, 2020)

Dynasty stuff!


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCi2MZohMrE/


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 13, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I know it’s not Dynasty, but Relic is the same guy so why not.


I didn't know this!!! Your talking about Professor P?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 13, 2020)

The mycelium mat is making it's way through the barley seed and malibu compost. It won't be long now til these plants take off...


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 14, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I didn't know this!!! Your talking about Professor P?


Yes. Same guy...








Relic Seeds







www.relicseeds.com


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 17, 2020)

My honey badger and me universe x g13 at week 7.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCwydWHBYHn/


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm about to put a net up for these...


Starduster, the one with the most funk...


Pineapple Fields on left and StarDuster on right...


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 19, 2020)

Looking good @MustangStudFarm how big are the pots?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 20, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Looking good @MustangStudFarm how big are the pots?


100 gallons. I made the EWC from a trailer of produce and peat moss. I wanted to use compost instead of peat, but things didn't work out like that. However, I did use 250gal of pure leaf mold(2 1/2yrs old). It sucks because my idea was stolen and I cannot find a store to donate produce now.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 20, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> 100 gallons. I made the EWC from a trailer of produce and peat moss. I wanted to use compost instead of peat, but things didn't work out like that. However, I did use 250gal of pure leaf mold(2 1/2yrs old). It sucks because my idea was stolen and I cannot find a store to donate produce now.
> 
> View attachment 4629753View attachment 4629755


I've always wanted to make some leaf mold, great replacement for peat. Did you just pile all the leaves up and wait or did you turn them? And what do you do with all the worms in the winter? I would like to make some outdoor ewc but I'm afraid as soon as it gets cold it will kill all the worms.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 21, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I've always wanted to make some leaf mold, great replacement for peat. Did you just pile all the leaves up and wait or did you turn them? And what do you do with all the worms in the winter? I would like to make some outdoor ewc but I'm afraid as soon as it gets cold it will kill all the worms.


I'm having a hard time finding the right pictures. The leaf mold is over 2 1/2yrs old, which is older than my computer so the original pics must be in my old computer. I started off my running them through a wood chipper. The first year, it started off in a large burlap bag that I got when I ordered a yard of soil. Then, I added them to my worm bin on the 2nd year, didn't really turn it but I think that it would have helped. Over the winter, I made homemade Grokashi and added it to the worm bin and it created thermal compost. The tarp had snow on it, but when I lifted it, it was steamy.

Grokashi


Here it is in the worm bin, these are January pics by the way... That's not snow, but the mycelium from the Grokashi.


This is about a week later after the Grokashi broke down. The only problem that I had was that something like a mole or mouse came and had a feast on my worms shortly after. There were tunnels all the way through my worm bin. 


Each pallet is 3'x3' so there is over 550gal of capacity here. There is more, but worms only like it 18'' deep. I filled the worm bin completely and it shrunk down to about the half mark, which is perfect.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 21, 2020)

I wish that I would have saved some of my leaf mold for indoor use because Malibu kinda causes problems at first. Anyways, here is an update on my indoor garden. It's the clones from Pineapple Fields and StarDuster. Won't be long now...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 21, 2020)

I started setting poles out but I had to go and buy some more, so I had a little delay. These are 8ft poles and I probably put them in the ground 12'', just for reference. The netting will be put up soon.


The plan is that these plants will fund a greenhouse. I'm going to have to hire a bulldozer to come and clear the tree stumps. I feel bad for cutting down so many trees, but I kept telling myself that "I gotta cut trees to grow trees"...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 21, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I've always wanted to make some leaf mold, great replacement for peat. Did you just pile all the leaves up and wait or did you turn them? And what do you do with all the worms in the winter? I would like to make some outdoor ewc but I'm afraid as soon as it gets cold it will kill all the worms.


Next time that I do leaves, I'm just going to mix it with grass clippings to speed it up. Clackamas Coots was talking about the importance of pure leaf mold, but it's PITA to do...


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 21, 2020)

Just popped some F4 of the Oregon Huckleberry. Looking for an ever-elusive knock out blueberry amongst them as well as some BOG BMR; lets see how they turn out!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 22, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Just popped some F4 of the Oregon Huckleberry. Looking for an ever-elusive knock out blueberry amongst them as well as some BOG BMR; lets see how they turn out!


The guy that got me into Dynasty swore by the Huckleberry Des Tar(spelling?). I'm still new to this breeder and haven't even flowered anything out yet. I'm looking for some fruity strains and blueberry sounds good!


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 22, 2020)

Couple pics of the 2 largest honey badgers tops and a great icequeen x g13. 55 days in.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 28, 2020)

Does anyone know what Professor P Is claiming against Mass Medical?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 28, 2020)

I dont remember exactly but the beef has something to do with some shady shit MMS did with Salmon River OG/Fisheye OG

he either renamed a cut or male he found in a pack or he F2'd and renamed the strain

a bunch of people have called Mass Medical out over the past year for being a fraud and renaming cuts

his Star Pupil and Five Star are supposedly renamed cuts

I dont know how true any of it is but im not gonna waste any of my money trying to find out lol


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 28, 2020)

Eh there is a lot of stuff there. Renamed cuts, calling popping some seeds from another breeder and putting them together and calling it a collab. The Acapulco gold “Preservation” sale thing.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I dont remember exactly but the beef has something to do with some shady shit MMS did with Salmon River OG/Fisheye OG
> 
> he either renamed a cut or male he found in a pack or he F2'd and renamed the strain
> 
> ...


Yes this is most likely true, the mass medical bro is a bag of shit from what I heard from multiple legit sources. He's a lil punk.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 29, 2020)

smoked a tester nug of some Orange Tart that i have drying and it has a really nice high

A nice potent but relaxed,no anxiety,50/50 type of high

definitely gave me the munchies

This will be a good one for watching movies or playing video games


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice to meet you Dynasty folks! Hoping to find some berry flavors with the Dynasty strains so I got some packs. We have a Raven’s Nest that has I guess about a month left till chop, and a clone of it. We have some (4) Plat Huck Cookies v3, a couple Mt Hood Huckleberry f3, and one Lime Berry Mega that are all baby seedlings. I grew some PHC v3’s and got males. Usually I don’t pop a whole pack but a couple from a few packs. I’ll post more about them later with pics.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

^ for real, I was actually thinking about dynasty the other day...I gotta run some of there stuff again. All of there packs were good to me, love dynasty strains.


----------



## Coalcat (Aug 9, 2020)

I just popped like 6 moose n lobsta and 3 super lemon chez freebies! I would post a pic but just imagine 9 seedlings...


----------



## Coalcat (Aug 9, 2020)

and I currently have 4 or 5 grapefruit webs a couple weeks into flower. Very excited for those.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 9, 2020)

I have two Ms. Universe F2 (front) and two Pineapple Fields in the big tent, back right is absolutely reeking of ripe pineapple.

One more PF in my smaller flower tent, rear left,

with a winning Blue Heron x Cherry Vanilla Skunk freebie, rear right

...and a male Ms Uni F2 in the backyard. (not shown)

Previously this year, the one female Huckleberry Meringue I had didn’t give me the love I needed, but the terps were crazy.

posted these in Chuckers Paradise but they belong here.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 26, 2020)

Starduster is putting on weight fast! Sorry, the sun was beating down today and it was hard to take a decent pic... Also, just for reference I'm using 8ft poles that I drove 1ft in the ground, so roughly 7ft poles.



Different StarDuster, this one has the most smell. They started fading, so I am hitting them harder with AACT.


This StarDuster seems to be well rounded. It will have yield and potency, I can tell...


Another StarDuster reaching for the sun


I ran out of fabric pots, so I didn't cut my worm castings with Promix on this one and it seems to have a darker green. Plus, I topdressed it with rabbit bedding instead of straw only. I got a lot of females from my pack and I didn't even show them all.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 26, 2020)

Here is my massive Pineapple Fields.. It's hard to tell what's going on with the sun being so bright. She's 10ft tall in a 100gal pot. I think that I'll take more pics with a flashlight later, it's a little more impressive...


----------



## Coalcat (Aug 26, 2020)

Grapefruit web


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 26, 2020)

Here is a pic in the dark. I just felt strange holding a flashlight, but it shows the bud and frost a lot better. Still not the best pics. This is the same plant as my #1 pic above...


----------



## ThunderBirdgrows (Aug 27, 2020)

Prof P just announced a huge drop for next month. Lots of buzz around the restock of Birds of Paradise, Salmon River OG, and Honey Badger Haze. He also mentioned Crater Lake will be back once the Version 7 is ready. I haven't smoked or grown Dynasty before and was leaning towards Pineapple Fields, but Blue Magoo bx2 is awfully tempting if its in stock.


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 3, 2020)

*Dynasty* restock and drop of new, *limited* gear will hit Saturday (09/05) at High Noon (12:00 PST)!





Dynasty Genetics | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 4, 2020)

I've been practicing taking pictures lately, it took me 27 shots to get a few decent pics. So far, Starduster seems to have taken a big lead on Pineapple Fields. PF is going to have to be a real energizer for me to keep it around, like a triple espresso.
This is the same Starduster just zoomed in closer with each shot:


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 4, 2020)

This is the fastest flowering Starduster, it bulked up quick with a lot of side branching...


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 4, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This is the fastest flowering Starduster, it bulked up quick with a lot of side branching...
> View attachment 4674262View attachment 4674263View attachment 4674282View attachment 4674283View attachment 4674284


Looks like one might be a ms.universe leaner. Any cherry terps on it?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 4, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Looks like one might be a ms.universe leaner. Any cherry terps on it?


So far, it's mostly that new shoe smell and black licorice. There are hints of something else coming through, but I didn't really find the smell to be there yet. I think that there is still atleast 4 weeks of outdoor season left, but we are already getting cold showers next week. I want to take them to mid-October, but it's not looking that way.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 5, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> So far, it's mostly that new shoe smell and black licorice. There are hints of something else coming through, but I didn't really find the smell to be there yet. I think that there is still atleast 4 weeks of outdoor season left, but we are already getting cold showers next week. I want to take them to mid-October, but it's not looking that way.


Sounds good, I heard sour d can have a fresh tennis ball scent to it as well. I was debating on growing some starduster outdoors this season but the flowering time might be a little too long for up here. At least both parents are pretty mold resistant so hopefully they can take some rain and cold before they start melting.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 5, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> So far, it's mostly that new shoe smell and black licorice. There are hints of something else coming through, but I didn't really find the smell to be there yet. I think that there is still atleast 4 weeks of outdoor season left, but we are already getting cold showers next week. I want to take them to mid-October, but it's not looking that way.


Their lezbluerado is suppose to finish pretty quick outdoors, from what I've read. Might have to grab a pack for next season.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 5, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Sounds good, I heard sour d can have a fresh tennis ball scent to it as well. I was debating on growing some starduster outdoors this season but the flowering time might be a little too long for up here. At least both parents are pretty mold resistant so hopefully they can take some rain and cold before they start melting.


Sometimes we don't get rain until late October in Oklahoma, but last year, that wasn't the case.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 5, 2020)

Raven’s Nest- my only female so far out of just popping like a couple seeds- did get clones to root. Loudest plant in that tent right now. Smells really good, sweet, sour, and some kind of fruit or something. I’m really excited to try it. I popped some Mt Hood Huckleberries, Plat Huckleberry Cookies v3, and some Pineapple Fields from Dynasty too that are still small. Looking for some berry flavors...and my gf liked hearing about the pineapple flavor so that’s why I’m growing those lol. *Prof P wouldn’t care if I used a male Mt Hood I hope...? I found one that has a good stem rub and I’m experimenting with my own little backyard breeding so just being open.


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 6, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEzPlc3h0KL/


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 10, 2020)

Raven’s Nest only popped two seeds and got this beauty! Smells really strong of sweet fruit. Out smelled the other plants in the tent. Got clones and will run this one again bigger. Smells like it’s going to be delicious to smoke!


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 11, 2020)

Pineapple Fields. It has been one of the best Sativa's I've grown in recent memory. The blue magoo was awesome too. Definitely like a lot of Dynasty's offerings.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 11, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Pineapple Fields. It has been one of the best Sativa's I've grown in recent memory. The blue magoo was awesome too. Definitely like a lot of Dynasty's offerings.


My PF seem to be a little slow to fill out. Do you know which pheno that you stuck with? I actually took some pics of my current outdoor PF grow.
This was the total sleeper in the group. It kind of went pale early, so I didn't have any expectations for it. However, when it came time to flower, it started stacking on well. It also has one of the most pronounced smells of the group, it was like sharpie/highlighter with undertones of tropical candy like a taffy or hard candy. She is also the floppiest of the whole group, but has great side branching


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 11, 2020)

This is the tallest pheno, the poles are 7ft high. This one didn't have that gassy/sharpie scent going like all the other phenos, but more of sweet candy to where the ^ pheno of PF was cherry ludens. They just seem like they are taking forever to fill in, but they seem to be handling the rain a lot better than Starduster.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 12, 2020)

We have some little pineapple fields just sprouts in cups still. The posts on here are getting me more excited! That and how good my ravens nest smells too. I have a handful of plat huck cookies v3 that should be showing sex within a week or two I’m guessing. And a mt hood huckleberry f4 too that is the same age as them that I think is female. Thinking about ordering some more dynasty but not sure which. I’m hoping to find berry flavors so hopefully the phc and mt hood will. Caramel candy kush sounds good but all of them do lol


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 12, 2020)

Week 7 grapefruit web


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFDYxhxh8hT/


----------



## Goldleaf808 (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Goldleaf808 (Sep 16, 2020)

Goldleaf808 said:


> View attachment 4686267


Huckleberry Diesel smells more on Sour D side with slight berry undertone. Sorry fairly new to this site


----------



## Goldleaf808 (Sep 16, 2020)

Huckleberry Diesel again but different pheno. The smell on these buds are so much louder. Has a stronger sweet berry scent initially but then wicked gas tail. I am anticipating this bud finishing up. Real excited. Still a couple weeks or so left I'm guessing


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 18, 2020)

coming up on the end...grapefruitweb 54 days


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFS2DbvBsv-/


----------



## SimpleBox (Sep 20, 2020)

For people that run Dynasty and also run Bodhi,
Would you say that Dynasty seeds are more stable and worked more than Bodhi?
There's a discussion in Bodhi thread right now on the stability of his gear and the risk reward is possible herm vs elite fire cuts.
I'm looking for more stability, less pheno pool and high quality and that Dynasty might fit the bill since his selection isn't too big and his prices are higher so his quality and consistency might be better but looking for opinions on this. Thanks


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 20, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> For people that run Dynasty and also run Bodhi,
> Would you say that Dynasty seeds are more stable and worked more than Bodhi?
> There's a discussion in Bodhi thread right now on the stability of his gear and the risk reward is possible herm vs elite fire cuts.
> I'm looking for more stability, less pheno pool and high quality and that Dynasty might fit the bill since his selection isn't too big and his prices are higher so his quality and consistency might be better but looking for options on this. Thanks


Yeah strains like the crater lake, huckleberry kush, and blue magoo should produce more stable consistent phenotypes because they are worked more. Bodhi is great too but you will find more variance between the phenotypes. Never found a hermie in his seeds.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 20, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah strains like the crater lake, huckleberry kush, and blue magoo should produce more stable consistent phenotypes because they are worked more. Bodhi is great too but you will find more variance between the phenotypes. Never found a hermie in his seeds.


Agree w everything here. I primarily grow dynasty and bodhi. Dynasty’s webpage does an amazing job describing his strains and the phenos that pop as well as the % you can expect. Some of dynasty’s strains have more variation than others. Also I notice that the structure on a lot of strains (at least the ones I gravitate to) are on the airier side.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 25, 2020)

Cut down some grapefruit web tonight...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFkx01BBbJe/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFlLWL4hcEs/


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 3, 2020)

I was wrong about Pineapple Fields. Since I'm doing an uncovered outdoor grow, PF has been able to withstand mold and rot better than StarDuster. However, the phenos that couldn't handle the outdoor look to be very good indoor plants(Starduster mostly). So, today I took some shots of Pineapple Fields that is still trucking along. The scent is very soft but pronounced, it's like a tropical taffy candy with a hint of cough drops.

My tallest Pheno and the same that I documented earlier. This is my Pineapple Fields #5... I'm in 100gal fabric pots and this would be a MONSTER in 600gal!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 3, 2020)

This is my PF #2. It has the gassiest scent of them all and they all have the taffy candy smell. It might not be exactly taffy, but something similar like a soft chew fruit candy.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 6, 2020)

after taking a 4 month break i popped 30 seeds today,20 of them are from Dynasty/Relic

this is what i popped from Professor P

2 Pineapple Fields
2 Megafaunu
2 Moose & Lobsta
2 Wikki Sour
2 Lemon Huckleberry Diesel
2 Super Silver Grapefruit
2 Grapefruit Lemon Diesel
2 Big Cheese
2 Divina Obscura
2 Grapefruit Web

Im hoping I can get at least 8 females


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 10, 2020)

Ravens Nest 
Really happy with it! I’m running a clone again already. Just one pheno so far. Smells really fruity and sweet growing, but then gas comes out after dry and cure. The flavor is delicious too maybe a chocolate hint in it. Very potent indica effect Great plant to grow too indoor. A+ from me
Also will have a Mt Hood Huckleberry going into flower soon and some Pineapple Fields females to try coming up. Also popped some Blue Magoo bx that are little with a couple lime berry megas


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 31, 2020)

Well the new room is not yet complete but up and running. Have a (what I consider) perfect plant thus far for only being topped once. She is standing 2.5-3ft above soil in the bed and the lights were flipped as of 30th (day 1). Meet alpenglow! I wanted to run this for sooooo long ill be bummed if it is subpar! Having said that most everything from my bed(s) have been fire! Everything seems to have taken well. A late cover crop of clover and fenugreek coming up in a hurry as well!


Happy growing!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 31, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well the new room is not yet complete but up and running. Have a (what I consider) perfect plant thus far for only being topped once. She is standing 2.5-3ft above soil in the bed and the lights were flipped as of 30th (day 1). Meet alpenglow! I wanted to run this for sooooo long ill be bummed if it is subpar! Having said that most everything from my bed(s) have been fire! Everything seems to have taken well. A late cover crop of clover and fenugreek coming up in a hurry as well!
> 
> 
> Happy growing!
> View attachment 4730565


You have you're soil dialed in that's for sure, you're plants look nice and healthy.
I almost bought Alpenglow last month but it's gone from JBC. I'll be watching this one. I hope you get a dandy


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 31, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> You have you're soil dialed in that's for sure, you're plants look nice and healthy.
> I almost bought Alpenglow last month but it's gone from JBC. I'll be watching this one. I hope you get a dandy



A couple of them were a tad upset with me lol. This one just smiled and cruzed through on autopilot. Growing in coots mix and have a couple 5lb bins of african nightcrawlers and reds going again. Also using coots worm practices along with som knf type techniques as well. It should pan out. I appreciate the kind words!

Happy growing!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 31, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> A couple of them were a tad upset with me lol. This one just smiled and cruzed through on autopilot. Growing in coots mix and have a couple 5lb bins of african nightcrawlers and reds going again. Also using coots worm practices along with som knf type techniques as well. It should pan out. I appreciate the kind words!
> 
> Happy growing!


I made the switch last week to organic. I went with a complete premix made here in Canada called Kyrptonite. It's s start. I'll work through things til I make my own. Alpenglow would in it as we speak. Don't forget to post. Lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 2, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> after taking a 4 month break i popped 30 seeds today,20 of them are from Dynasty/Relic
> 
> this is what i popped from Professor P
> 
> ...


got my test results back from Farmer Freemen today

11 females 

won’t know which ones are which until I transplant later on


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 2, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> got my test results back from Farmer Freemen today
> 
> 11 females
> 
> ...


What??? You didn’t track which were which? Seems like a waste of money


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 2, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> What??? You didn’t track which were which? Seems like a waste of money


They come with markers that I'm sure he used.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 2, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> What??? You didn’t track which were which? Seems like a waste of money


Yes each plant has marker 

what i was saying is cant tell which one is which just by looking at the email

I’ll know when I check the markers on each plant


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 2, 2020)

Just checked all the markers and these are the females I ended up with 

1 Pineapple Fields 
1 Megafaunu
1 Moose & Lobsta
1 Wikki Sour
2 Divina Obscura 
1 Lemon Huckleberry Diesel 
1 Big Cheese
2 Super Silver Grapefruit 
1 Lemon Grapefruit Diesel 

only strain i struck out on was Grapefruit Web


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 3, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Just checked all the markers and these are the females I ended up with
> 
> 1 Pineapple Fields
> 1 Megafaunu
> ...


I just started smoking my grapefruit webs and have scheduled a lab drop off. That is a good plant but the there are definitely web and grapefruit phenos. I have 3 diff varying phenos.


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 4, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Just checked all the markers and these are the females I ended up with
> 
> 1 Pineapple Fields
> 1 Megafaunu
> ...


Nice variety there! I’m about to get some sex tests back on some Blue Magoo bx and others not Dynasty. I just started doing the sex testing recently and I love it! Saves a lot of time and space. I only have one strain that you have, Pineapple Field and I have three that I’m getting cuts to root then I’ll put them in and you can get an idea from mine.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 6, 2020)

Salute to Professor P

I won these 2 packs on one of his instagram live giveaways about a week ago

the Kiwi x Huckleberry is a unreleased strain


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 9, 2020)

oregon elite seeds has Dynasty and Relic on sale. *40% off!

https://oregoneliteseeds.com/product-category/dynasty-genetics/*


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 16, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> oregon elite seeds has Dynasty and Relic on sale. *40% off!
> 
> https://oregoneliteseeds.com/product-category/dynasty-genetics/*


I grabbed Mt Hood Huckleberry f4's and some other beans during that sale.


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Dec 24, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well the new room is not yet complete but up and running. Have a (what I consider) perfect plant thus far for only being topped once. She is standing 2.5-3ft above soil in the bed and the lights were flipped as of 30th (day 1). Meet alpenglow! I wanted to run this for sooooo long ill be bummed if it is subpar! Having said that most everything from my bed(s) have been fire! Everything seems to have taken well. A late cover crop of clover and fenugreek coming up in a hurry as well!
> 
> 
> Happy growing!
> View attachment 4730565


Looks happy and healthy! 

I found she ate quite a bit compared to some of the other ladies I ran but she finished up earlier than anything I’ve grown yet. I’ll include of picture of my lady that recently finished up at 8 weeks. 

I had really interesting aromas coming off mine almost strawberry bubble gum but they are somewhat muted. 

So far the smoke is nothing that knocks my socks off but that’s not to say yours won’t be. 

All in all I found the highlights to be great morphology, easy to grow, quick flowering, great looking, and although not the most potent and aromatic she checks a lot of boxes and is a pleasure to grow.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 25, 2020)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> Looks happy and healthy!
> 
> I found she ate quite a bit compared to some of the other ladies I ran but she finished up earlier than anything I’ve grown yet. I’ll include of picture of my lady that recently finished up at 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Here is a small shot of mine a few days ago. December 30th will be 8 weeks in. Starting to purple but not really cannibalize or anything. Short and stout but seems like a yielder anyway.

Your looks done correct and taken care of. Looks very legit to me! I'm in a coots mix in a 4x8 bed so I just feed my soil and all plants seem to stay happy and healthy. Was hoping for more color in mine but still have time so time will tell...


Happy growing!


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 28, 2020)

Mt Hood Hukleberry f4 got chopped 
Thick stems and big buds smells fruity and sweet


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 28, 2020)

Does anyone know the difference between Starduster V1 and V2?


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 28, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Does anyone know the difference between Starduster V1 and V2?


Pretty sure v1 is east coast clone only from archive while v2 is oregon lemon diesel but not positive on the second one


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 28, 2020)

v1 uses the ECSD clone

v2 uses a SD clone he got from Archive

same with Huckleberry Diesel v1 & v2 and Wikki Sour v1 & v2

he said the Archive clone is better but both carry shit genetics and he wont be using them again

the Oregon Lemon Diesel cut he uses is Lemon Tree

he says it was originally called Oregon Lemon Diesel before it was renamed so he lists it by the original name


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 5, 2021)

heres a Moose & Lobsta V2 

Huckleberry leaning pheno

took these with my phone cause I couldn’t find the battery charger for my Canon

I’ll try to get better pics before harvest


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 5, 2021)

Super Silver Grapefruit


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 5, 2021)

Well I took down a beautiful alpenglow BUT it has been plauged with bud rot in the coke bottle tops. Still filled a 28" circle rack but I did def loose 1-1.5oz minimum. You can see the rot in the background!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 5, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well I took down a beautiful alpenglow BUT it has been plauged with bud rot in the coke bottle tops. Still filled a 28" circle rack but I did def loose 1-1.5oz minimum. You can see the rot in the background!!!
> View attachment 4787670


im dealing with bud rot too

lost one of my Super Silver Grapefruits and i have a Divina Obscura that just started showing sign a couple days ago

it was my fault for overwatering and not paying attention to the plants

it was also my first time sitting my fabric pots in saucers...I wont ever do that again


----------



## tilopa (Jan 6, 2021)

Has anybody run the Durban Cheese from Relic? I started some a while back and they grew very nice and beautiful. I had 2 pheno type mothers that I took cuttings from and started the veg about 5 weeks ago, started having problems and found out I had a Russet mite infestation. Was going to destroy everything and start from scratch because I don't want to fight with those little fuckers. But I'm thinking about taking clones so I don't loose all the work.

But my question for anyone that has done them is how is the bud? does it have a good nose and thc content, yield?


----------



## Houstini (Jan 17, 2021)

Just sprouted the Relic ice cream freeze, I’ll share more when there’s something to see


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 19, 2021)

I was thinking about growing something from Dynasty this year for an outdoor grow. I am looking for something that has a gassy, fuelly, chem, skunkish type flavor profile.
Any input on Salmon River OG, does it fit that flavor profile? Any other suggestions?

I have a moderately short season so I generally try to avoid anything that takes longer than 70 days to flower.
I have been growing Bodhi, Strayfox, and, AK Bean Brains, mostly, it seems like fans of those breeders tend to also like Dynasty.
Thanks!


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 20, 2021)

How about Blue Magoo Bx2 or Blue Magoo Cookies? Does anybody have experiences?


----------



## Big Baby Jesus (Jan 25, 2021)

Oregon Huckleberry day 58 since flip


----------



## Jonnom (Feb 25, 2021)

Some new content for the thread. My best pheno of Honey Badger Haze. Built like a brick shithouse and throwing big frosty nuggets. Smells very gassy. And my second favorite, the Lemon pheno. Was really runty until it blew up on me in the third week of flower, so it never got potted up past 2 gallons. None of my clones from any of the plants took, so I might attempt to reveg. I do have 6 more seeds though. Both are at week 6.


----------



## Jonnom (Feb 25, 2021)

Any suggestions for next run?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 25, 2021)

Jonnom said:


> Some new content for the thread. My best pheno of Honey Badger Haze. Built like a brick shithouse and throwing big frosty nuggets. Smells very gassy.View attachment 4837300View attachment 4837301View attachment 4837302 And my second favorite, the Lemon pheno. Was really runty until it blew up on me in the third week of flower, so it never got potted up past 2 gallons. None of my clones from any of the plants took, so I might attempt to reveg. I do have 6 more seeds though. Both are at week 6.
> View attachment 4837307


Nice plants!! How tall are they?


----------



## Jonnom (Feb 25, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice plants!! How tall are they?


3 and a half - 4 feet or so? I have a really leggy third pheno that’s kind of eh that’s pretty lanky.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 25, 2021)

Jonnom said:


> 3 and a half - 4 feet or so? I have a really leggy third pheno that’s kind of eh that’s pretty lanky.


That’s not bad having haze in it.
Those stretchers usually deceive people so be patient. Good luck


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jonnom said:


> Any suggestions for next run?


Pineapple Puncher


----------



## Jonnom (Mar 9, 2021)

D50 HBH


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 28, 2021)

I'd like to share some bud pics of my recent harvest of HBK V3 that has been curing for 5 weeks. This was my first grow after not growing for a few years, I used to grow for my dad who was a cancer patient but stopped when he passed away. I decided to start growing again when my state legalized home grows, this was also my first time growing in coco, I usually grow in soil but wanted to give coco a try.

I had 5 seeds left of HBK V3 and ended up with 3 females which I labeled A,B and C. I'd say this strain is very hardy, I had some issues growing in coco and also some light cycle issues due to a bad timer but no intersex issues at all. I harvested these at 8.5 weeks but I think they need to go a little longer, probably 10 weeks.

*Plant A*: This one had a pole plant structure and a higher bud to leaf ratio than the other two. The trim job wasn't as easy as the other two but the terpenes are the best on this one. It has a very sweet fruity smell in the jar but when you break it up its a little more complex, fruity/sour/cereal milk smell. The smell and taste gave me nostalgia of Cap'N Crunch Berries. Nice relaxing body high without being sedating, makes muscle pain melt away.


*Plant B:* This plant was your typical Indica, short, big fan leaves, smaller/rounder buds. Nothing real special to talk about for smell and taste, a little bit of sourness but mostly earthy kush with an earthy/hash flavor. This was the stoniest of the three, makes a good night time smoke.


*Plant C*: Another pole plant almost identical to plant A, bud structure was like a 50/50 ratio between plants A and B. The one has a sour smell and taste but nothing sweet going on at all. The high is short lived but a lot like plant A, relaxing while still functional. I'm reserving judgement on this one because I screwed up and locked it out towards the end of flower.


Overall pretty good smoke, I was having some trouble with germinating old seeds so I tried to get some clones of this while in flower. Unfortunately nothing rooted for plant A but I did get clones of B and C. I'm going to flower them again but in soil like I'm used to, I know from my last grow of this strain that I can do better.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 14, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> heres a Moose & Lobsta V2
> 
> Huckleberry leaning pheno
> 
> ...


How'd you like Moose and Lobstah V2? I'm thinking about picking up some Dynasty from JBC. I'm between that and Black Blue Magoo


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 15, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How'd you like Moose and Lobstah V2? I'm thinking about picking up some Dynasty from JBC. I'm between that and Black Blue Magoo


its a good strain to smoke anytime of the day

sativa high but has enough indica to balance it out

probably my 3rd favorite of the Dynasty strains i grew so far behind Pineapple Fields and Wikki Sour V1


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> its a good strain to smoke anytime of the day
> 
> sativa high but has enough indica to balance it out
> 
> probably my 3rd favorite of the Dynasty strains i grew so far behind Pineapple Fields and Wikki Sour V1


How was the Pineapple Fields? I was hoping JBC would restock but they didn't, I'm looking for a good bank that's selling them and the only one that I can find right now is Deeply Rooted Seed Bank and i haven't ordered from them at all


----------



## Coalcat (Apr 15, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How'd you like Moose and Lobstah V2? I'm thinking about picking up some Dynasty from JBC. I'm between that and Black Blue Magoo


I grew out moose v2 and it’s excellent. I kept one that smelled like Vick’s vapor rub with a touch of fuel in it. It’s a favorite.




Zipz55 said:


> its a good strain to smoke anytime of the day
> 
> sativa high but has enough indica to balance it out
> 
> probably my 3rd favorite of the Dynasty strains i grew so far behind Pineapple Fields and Wikki Sour V1


I have actually been looking a wiki sour.....hmmm


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 15, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How was the Pineapple Fields? I was hoping JBC would restock but they didn't, I'm looking for a good bank that's selling them and the only one that I can find right now is Deeply Rooted Seed Bank and i haven't ordered from them at all


love the pineapple fields,thats been my wake & bake for past couple months

it has a nice uplifting energetic high and isnt racy or intense like Megafaunu can be

yields are great too

Ive nver ordered from Deeply Rooted either but Ive seen alot people deal with them before

just google them before you order to see if any complaints pop up


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 18, 2021)

The junky was back at it tonight. I don't have any of these gens yet but word on the street is they breed fire. I was looking for the Blue Heron V2 but it wasn't restocked this last time. I got a pack of the Blue Magoo BX2. Looked like the next best thing.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> The junky was back at it tonight. I don't have any of these gens yet but word on the street is they breed fire. I was looking for the Blue Heron V2 but it wasn't restocked this last time. I got a pack of the Blue Magoo BX2. Looked like the next best thing.


First hand account...dynasty does have fire. Surprised this thread isn't popping off more actually. Blue Magoo was a great choice, I ran his bluniverse years ago and it was some terpy frosty fire.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> First hand account...dynasty does have fire. Surprised this thread isn't popping off more actually. Blue Magoo was a great choice, I ran his bluniverse years ago and it was some terpy frosty fire.


Looking at the strains that are worked with I'm surprised too. They are a little pricey but that's what sales are for lol. I was pressing hard between the Blue Magoo and the Black Blue Maggoo but it just went out of stock. I want that Pineapple Fields as well.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Looking at the strains that are worked with I'm surprised too. They are a little pricey but that's what sales are for lol. I was pressing hard between the Blue Magoo and the Black Blue Maggoo but it just went out of stock. I want that Pineapple Fields as well.


Pineapple fields is has some longer flowering satty phenos, sure you know that. I'm thinking about getting the Blue magoo cookies, heard good things about that strain. Dynasty has some of the best blueberry terps around.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Pineapple fields is has some longer flowering satty phenos, sure you know that. I'm thinking about getting the Blue magoo cookies, heard good things about that strain. Dynasty has some of the best blueberry terps around.


Oh yeah I like to get a bit of everything. I think my collection leans more towards the indica/hybrid side tho. Did you see someone post any pics of those BMC yet? Idk if it was the BB iced cream from Red Eyed that uses the Blue Magoo or that. And to be honest I'd prob swoop those too lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Oh yeah I like to get a bit of everything. I think my collection leans more towards the indica/hybrid side tho. Did you see someone post any pics of those BMC yet? Idk if it was the BB iced cream from Red Eyed that uses the Blue Magoo or that. And to be honest I'd prob swoop those too lol.


I guess the Blueberry Ice Cream from Red Eyed doesn't have the Dynasty Blue Magoo or Blue Magoo Cookies in it...Redeyed uses the old clone only Blue Magoo which is different from Dynasty. I was wondering the same thing though. The clone only Blue Magoo is an old cut that been around for over 25-30 years, it the real original Blue Magoo cut only...its-(Blueberry x Williams wonder). Dynasty's Blue Magoo is- Blue magoo(clone only) x Blue Heron.
I've seen Blue Magoo cookies from Dynasty and it's fire.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I guess the blueberry ice cream from Red Eyed doesn't have the Blue Magoo cookies in it...redeyed uses the old clone only Blue Magoo which is different from dynasty. I was wondering the same thing though. The clone only Blue Magoo is an old cut that been around for over 25-30 years, it the real original Blue Magoo cut only...its-(Blueberry{dj short}x Williams wonder). Dynasty's Blue Magoo is- Blue magoo(clone only) x Blue Heron.
> I've seen Blue Magoo cookies from dynasty and it's fire.


Damn that clone only cut must be straight fire. Man I cant wait to find some keepers from those offspring. Did you see the BMC here or a growmie?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Damn that clone only cut must be straight fire. Man I cant wait to find some keepers from those offspring. Did you see the BMC here or a growmie?


Heard thru the grapevine. I think you could find sime more interesting phenos in a pack of the Dynasty Blue Magoo over the clone only since it has the Blue Heron in it as well.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Heard thru the grapevine. I think you could find sime more interesting phenos in a pack of the Dynasty Blue Magoo over the clone only since it has the Blue Heron in it as well.


For what it’s worth prof P was talking about how much of an excellent hash producer the black blue magoo was. I think it’s dropping in a few banks this week


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Heard thru the grapevine. I think you could find sime more interesting phenos in a pack of the Dynasty Blue Magoo over the clone only since it has the Blue Heron in it as well.


By the way the description read on JBC, the Blue Heron might be the better of the two but now Idk lol. I'm gonna need to run them together and see


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 19, 2021)

Looking for some guidance:
I bought a pack of Shiskablues at $120USD.
Out of 7 seeds that I've tried germinating, only 1 has popped. Should I contact Dynasty or the seed distributor? Or should I take it as a loss.
All my other seeds from other brands have germinated.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## The GreenBastard (Apr 19, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Looking for some guidance:
> I bought a pack of Shiskablues at $120USD.
> Out of 7 seeds that I've tried germinating, only 1 has popped. Should I contact Dynasty or the seed distributor? Or should I take it as a loss.
> All my other seeds from other brands have germinated.
> ...


I would try reaching out to him through the dynastyseeds.com website. I contacted him a while back with a question and received a reply fairly quickly. It wasn't about germination rates, i've had excellent results with his gear so far.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Looking for some guidance:
> I bought a pack of Shiskablues at $120USD.
> Out of 7 seeds that I've tried germinating, only 1 has popped. Should I contact Dynasty or the seed distributor? Or should I take it as a loss.
> All my other seeds from other brands have germinated.
> ...



Ive always just ate it. You'll still take a couple clones off her and grow 8 or 9 zips


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks for your replies.
I hope that this plant turns out to be pistillate.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Looking for some guidance:
> I bought a pack of Shiskablues at $120USD.
> Out of 7 seeds that I've tried germinating, only 1 has popped. Should I contact Dynasty or the seed distributor? Or should I take it as a loss.
> All my other seeds from other brands have germinated.
> ...


If that was the only seed to pop, I would. Pop the rest and see what happens there. Prob best to pop the entire pack so you don't have any what ifs.


----------



## jackgonza (Apr 24, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with his cough bx or experience with the cough clone?
Its supposed to be a nl5xhaze elite cut from way back in the day, supposedly profPs strongest cut in his library
I had to snag the bx1v3 of it during all these 420 sales that are going on
It was really hard choosing this over his blue magoo, hopefully the blue magoo stuff stays available for a while


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 25, 2021)

I have 3 Dynasty strains growing...
4' x 4' (1.22 m x 1.22 m) - straight coco - 1 gal radicle bags - dtw - Jacks 321 - QB288 x 9 - Day 50

Blue Magoo Bx2 - Last grow was 6 for 6 on germ, but all six were male. This time, 3 for 3 on germ, 1 female. All 9 plants were short and slow vegging. So slow that I probably would have culled it, if it wasn't a friends favorite strain. This is definitely the smallest plant that I have flowered. 16" (41 cm) tall. 
 

Platinum Huckleberry Cookies - 3 for 3 on germ, 1 female. 29" (74 cm) tall.
 

Cherry Vanilla Skunk - 3 for 3 on germ, all 3 female. 42", 46", 45" (107 cm, 117 cm, 114 cm) tall. Two of them have a slight pineapple smell. The other one went from a cherry lifesaver smell last week, to an over-ripe fruit smell this week. 
 

Debating between Moose & Lobsta v2 and Blue Coffin for the next run.


----------



## Coalcat (Apr 25, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> I have 3 Dynasty strains growing...
> 4' x 4' (1.22 m x 1.22 m) - straight coco - 1 gal radicle bags - dtw - Jacks 321 - QB288 x 9 - Day 50
> 
> Blue Magoo Bx2 - Last grow was 6 for 6 on germ, but all six were male. This time, 3 for 3 on germ, 1 female. All 9 plants were short and slow vegging. So slow that I probably would have culled it, if it wasn't a friends favorite strain. This is definitely the smallest plant that I have flowered. 16" (41 cm) tall.
> ...


Both moose and blue coffin are great. My blues didn’t yield well and were airy but it was a great head stash plant. Moose not as strong but the smells are amazing. Yields well. Great mellow high too. One of my faves.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 26, 2021)

Got this badass tray as a freebie with a Dynasty pack. Very nice hook up from JBC!


----------



## SimpleBox (Apr 27, 2021)

who had the cheapest packs on sale during 4/20 sale?
I saw today on his IG story he asked which seed banks people wanna see his packs at?
I wish his packs were cheaper like bodhi, doc d, and stray.


----------



## The GreenBastard (Apr 27, 2021)

Deeply Rooted had packs for $84, that was the cheapest that i saw. Grabbed Blue Magoo Cookies and Mt. Hood F4.


----------



## Houstini (May 5, 2021)

Snagged the black blue magoo, gonna pop 4 right away and hope for a nice lady or 2 for outdoor. Hopefully I find something That washes nicely!


----------



## jackgonza (May 6, 2021)

This is my first relic seed pack, is it common to open a pack and find additional freebies inside the pack?


----------



## Coalcat (May 6, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> This is my first relic seed pack, is it common to open a pack and find additional freebies inside the pack?
> View attachment 4896076


Yep!


----------



## avid_grow (May 6, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> Yep!


This is fantastic news!! Absolutely made my day - I have 2 packs I snagged on a 4/20 sale to get to later this year.
Charlotte's Gift
MTF x Cheese bx1
and a Ringo's Gift f3 bx1 freebie already
Hope to find something in either of the others.


----------



## Coalcat (May 7, 2021)

if anyone is into cbd at all…grapefruit web is amazing fyi. Most come up about 8:8 but I got one that is 12 thc 13 cbd. It’s my keeper!


----------



## Wastei (May 7, 2021)

I just planted a couple of Ms. Universe seeds from somewhere around 2012-2013. Still very viable.


----------



## csf313 (May 21, 2021)

So I seen a pack last night on a IG live marked "D "star symbol" x skunk 1" Any one happen to anything more about that? just wondering if it was "death star". Having a time trying to find anything about it. Believe it was a purple pack. Cheers


----------



## Zipz55 (May 21, 2021)

csf313 said:


> So I seen a pack last night on a IG live marked "D "star symbol" x skunk 1" Any one happen to anything more about that? just wondering if it was "death star". Having a time trying to find anything about it. Believe it was a purple pack. Cheers


my guess is Des*Tar x Cheese bx


----------



## JdDurango (May 24, 2021)

Anyone grown the Oregon Lemon Diesel x Skunk #1? Wondering what it's like.


----------



## sudshead (Jun 12, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> if anyone is into cbd at all…grapefruit web is amazing fyi. Most come up about 8:8 but I got one that is 12 thc 13 cbd. It’s my keeper!


How is the smoke?


----------



## Coalcat (Jun 13, 2021)

sudshead said:


> How is the smoke?


Very good. All day daytime smoke. A little citrusy but not really sweet. The taste and flavor are good..not great. But the effect is awesome. Feel lighter but very functional. Great if your muscles are a little sore from working in the yard. I just smoke a J of it this weekend so maybe I’m downplaying the flavor. I usually use a mighty.


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 21, 2021)

Huckleberry Kush V3 @ 52 days of 12/12. They're usually pole plants but this pheno is a short indica bush, fast finisher with pretty much no stretch in flower, would be great for people with height restrictions.
Also a hash makers wet dream


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Pheno44 (Jul 5, 2021)

Blue magoo cookies. Amazing plants


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 21, 2021)

I posted earlier in this thread that I tried growing some HBK V3 in coco for the first time, had issues with it and would run it again in soil like I'm used to.

Night and day difference this time, here is a sample bud I took from the cure jar of what I referred to as pheno B in my earlier post. I think its a very Afghani dominant plant similar to what Dynasty calls pheno #3.

"Pheno#3 (30%) is leaning towards the Oregon Afghani but is still dominated by the father… The tops will be a bit more “blunt” and the hairs will be standing on end in straight lines… a bit more earthy kush smell/taste but the huckleberry essence cuts thru in almost every plant."


----------



## The GreenBastard (Aug 12, 2021)

ProfP was on Dark Horse Genetic's stream last night. Seems like a quality dude.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 12, 2021)

The GreenBastard said:


> ProfP was on Dark Horse Genetic's stream last night. Seems like a quality dude.


I reached out to him on Instagram with a question about one of his strains, they replied same day and helped me out. I was surprised because that hasn't been my experience with other breeders. I agree, he's a quality dude and his genetics are fire.


----------



## The GreenBastard (Aug 12, 2021)

Similar experience here as well. I e-mailed through the website and got a reply the same day. I also agree that his genetics are excellent.


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 18, 2021)

JBC seeds Dynasty and Relic promo:
For every two packs of dynasty or relic gear purchased in a single transaction, you will receive a free regular 10 pack of *Grapefruit Web X Ringo’s Gift f4*!

Also from JBC Seeds...
Dynasty and Relic drop/restock this Friday at Noon Pacific time.

Dynasty - New:
*Oregon Silver Lemon *​*Llama Berry *​Still 4 *Orange Tart* left from the drop Aug 6 drop​
Dynasty - Restock:
*Megafauna*​*AlpenGlow *​*Huckleberry Meringue *​*Huckleberry Diesel v2*​*Huckleberry Punch*​*Lime Berry Mega *​*Moose & Lobsta v2*​
Relic - one time release:
*G13/Haze F3*​
If you haven't checked Relic in a while there is still some new gear available for from the Aug 6 drop:
*Goosebay Blueberry X Grapefruit F2 *​*Thunderfruit *​*Cherry Vanilla Cheese*​


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 18, 2021)

I was hoping for a restock of the Blue Heron V2. Maybe next time.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I was hoping for a restock of the Blue Heron V2. Maybe next time.


I’ll ask him about it the next time he does a IG live

this morning he said he has a few SSH crosses dropping soon and he’s also rereleasing Bluniverse,Mochalope,and a few others before the year is over


----------



## Elsydro (Aug 19, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Go with the Huck 3 Kings since its limited
> 
> he supposed to be coming out with a Blu Magoo bx3 this year so I’d wait for that instead of getting the bx2


Do u know nothing bout the 3kings Huckleberry? I grabbed a pack, hadn't run them yet, id been wanting some Huck and saw they were limited so snatched em, mine came with a pack of cherry orange also


----------



## Elsydro (Aug 19, 2021)

Skidmarx said:


> Thank you C,
> I know you Dynasty regulars won't mind me posting here. I think it might be a bit early to start a Relic Seeds thread.
> ...Just like Dynasty strains, I dithered on a 3 kings cross for many years and behold ...Huck3K's dropped!


What can u say about ur experience/terps with the Huckleberry 3kings, I grabbed a pack of the 3 kings f2s a while back. Thanks


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 19, 2021)

Anybody grown the Shiskablues?


----------



## VirtualHerd (Aug 20, 2021)

Anyone know why he stopped making crosses with his Des*tar clone? Or if he intends to breed with it again? 
I still have some of the BX seeds he sold on Sannies years ago and accidentally got a really nice male I bred/chucked with for a bit. I kinda prefer his older lineup but nice he is still putting out some fire


----------



## Twoloversgrow (Sep 3, 2021)

Hey guys and girls anybody ran the harlequin/c99 x ringos gift f4 ? Also anyone ran the g-13/haze I picked up that g-13 pack and wanting to know how it is


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 12, 2021)

Longtime dynasty grower.
Here is huck kush v2

pineapple
Fields pheno D


pineapple fields msU pheno


some megafauna
View attachment 4985417


currently have a couple huckleberry diesel v2 seedlings. The are about a month old. Just topped them and are LSTing them. He is releasing SSH crosses very soon. (Besides megafauna.)


----------



## The GreenBastard (Sep 12, 2021)

Looks awesome! Keep us updated on the huckleberry diesel please. I have a pack in the collection. Been super impressed by Dynasty thus far.


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 12, 2021)

Absolutely I will keep you up on the huck diesel. And I have some new megafauna beans as well. It’s my favorite strain in the world. Mind blasting high, energetic focus, and no limit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 12, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> Longtime dynasty grower.
> Here is huck kush v2
> View attachment 4985394
> pineapple
> ...


Looking good man. How's that pineapple fields smelling?


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 12, 2021)

The pheno d is pretty good, has a pineapple candy smell. But my favorite one I don’t have pictured. It’s an engine fuel, gas, dirty pineapple smell.


----------



## The GreenBastard (Sep 12, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> Absolutely I will keep you up on the huck diesel. And I have some new megafauna beans as well. It’s my favorite strain in the world. Mind blasting high, energetic focus, and no limit.


I've got lime-berry mega on tap which has the megafauna as the mom.


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 12, 2021)

Here is the chemical analysis of lime berry mega. I think you will be pleased!


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 18, 2021)

Just thought I would post my favorite pineapple fields. The gassy engine fluid pineapple pheno. 73 days and 7.5oz


----------



## fartsalot (Sep 20, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> Here is the chemical analysis of lime berry mega. I think you will be pleased!
> View attachment 4985835


Do you happen to have a smoke or buzz report on this one? I like Prof's warning on this strain, that it's not for beginners!


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 20, 2021)

fartsalot said:


> Do you happen to have a smoke or buzz report on this one? I like Prof's warning on this strain, that it's not for beginners!


No smoke report on the lime berry. But megafauna itself is my favorite smoke of all time. My favorite pheno was a super lemon on the inhale with a furniture polish wood exhale. It was a skyrocket, super focused high with no ceiling. Amazing buzz so combining it with huckleberry would be sweet.


----------



## Doc_Calyx (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey everyone! New here just decided to sign up while looking for a smidge of info on a cultivar. Been growing dynasty/relic/ps gear for a longtime and am blessed to call the man a good friend, look forward to following this thread and seeing what everyone is growing!


----------



## The GreenBastard (Sep 27, 2021)

Doc_Calyx said:


> Hey everyone! New here just decided to sign up while looking for a smidge of info on a cultivar. Been growing dynasty/relic/ps gear for a longtime and am blessed to call the man a good friend, look forward to following this thread and seeing what everyone is growing!


Welcome! I've been following your Dynasty/Relic adventures on ig for a while now. My experience with Prof's gear is limited for now to Mt. Hood f4, Platinum Huckleberry Cookies and Birds of Paradise. All have been stable,stinky and potent.


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 27, 2021)

Doc_Calyx said:


> Hey everyone! New here just decided to sign up while looking for a smidge of info on a cultivar. Been growing dynasty/relic/ps gear for a longtime and am blessed to call the man a good friend, look forward to following this thread and seeing what everyone is growing!


Great to see ya Doc, just got here too.


----------



## Sqwee (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm running the HBK V3 pheno that I posted about growing in coco that I believe got locked out and didn't finish right. 

Its been flowering for 49 days now and looks like its getting close to finish. The smell is amazing, bump it while working around the other plants and the tent fills with one of the best berry smells I've had in awhile, reminds me of blueberry poptarts and its definetly a "white strain" like described.

I'll snap some pics when the lights come on tonight, this plant is probably going to be in my garden for awhile, its checking a lot of boxes: yield, terps, flower time, trich production, clones quickly and very easy to grow.


----------



## Sqwee (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiggity (Sep 30, 2021)

My huckleberry diesel v2 is scrogging nicely. Should be able to flip in a couple weeks.


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 1, 2021)

Got an HLG 600 RSpec recently that I'm using on this grow and getting good pictures is a pain as my phone camera keeps adjusting between the white and red spectrum of the light, so I have to pull them out of the tent to photograph. Going to try to snap some pictures with the light off to see if that gets me better results.


----------



## Coalcat (Oct 2, 2021)

The GreenBastard said:


> Welcome! I've been following your Dynasty/Relic adventures on ig for a while now. My experience with Prof's gear is limited for now to Mt. Hood f4, Platinum Huckleberry Cookies and Birds of Paradise. All have been stable,stinky and potent.


How did you like the mt hood. I have been meaning to pop these for awhile and planned to last year but it just didn’t happen. Worth it or should I think about popping somethjng else. The moose n lobster and relic grapefruit webs are my favorite so far.


----------



## The GreenBastard (Oct 2, 2021)

The smell was off the charts , sharp berry and some rose/floral. Very consistent across the board. 3 of 4 phenos were very quick finishers, like around 50 or so days. The other was closer to 9 weeks. The 9 weeker had the best taste of the 4. The other 3 the smell didn't translate to the taste very well. They tasted more earthy,hashy. Not bad, but not what i was hoping for. Very relaxing,calming type of buzz on all. Overall i would say the only thing lacking was the flavor in the ones i had. Hope that helps.


----------



## Coalcat (Oct 2, 2021)

The GreenBastard said:


> The smell was off the charts , sharp berry and some rose/floral. Very consistent across the board. 3 of 4 phenos were very quick finishers, like around 50 or so days. The other was closer to 9 weeks. The 9 weeker had the best taste of the 4. The other 3 the smell didn't translate to the taste very well. They tasted more earthy,hashy. Not bad, but not what i was hoping for. Very relaxing,calming type of buzz on all. Overall i would say the only thing lacking was the flavor in the ones i had. Hope that helps.


It really does! Thank you. I appreciate it!


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 5, 2021)

I harvested my HBK V3 plant today at day 55 of flower, buds were getting so heavy they'd just bend right over where I tied them up. I have another cut of the same pheno about 2 weeks behind that I'm going to run until 63-70 days to see what difference it makes, I'm loving the smell of this one.


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 11, 2021)

Trimmed and ready for the jars, yielded 69.6g grown in a 2 gal pot and harvested at 8 weeks. I'm really liking this HLG 600, great bud density even on the lowers.


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 14, 2021)

Huckleberry dieselV2 ready to flip tomorrow!
And two megafauna seedlings.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 15, 2021)

just a heads up,Ralph Rosinburg has 20% the new Super Silver Haze drop using the code RALPH

sales ends Sunday 

I picked up Super Silver Deez and Periwinkle Pez


----------



## AlSeedsman (Oct 15, 2021)

Never grown his gear yet, though I do have a pack of consumption I'm looking forward to growing some plants out of. I grow a little but not enough to support my habit. Just here to say I tried the platinum huckleberry and shit was fire. I still have more, best weed I smoked certainly in months probably all year.


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Oct 15, 2021)

Does 


Zipz55 said:


> just a heads up,Ralph Rosinburg has 20% the new Super Silver Haze drop using the code RALPH
> 
> sales ends Sunday
> 
> ...


Do they offer the buy 2 get 1 free deal JBC and Speakeasy have going?


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 15, 2021)

Uppermidwestperson said:


> Does
> 
> Do they offer the buy 2 get 1 free deal JBC and Speakeasy have going?


Yeah but he said he only had a limited amount…10 packs I think


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Oct 15, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> Huckleberry dieselV2 ready to flip tomorrow!View attachment 5009807View attachment 5009808
> And two megafauna seedlings.
> View attachment 5009811
> View attachment 5009812


I have 2 megafaunas I just flipped on the 15th. Make room and get ready for the stretch. Oh, and give em a little extra food. Hungry girls from the looks of it.


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 16, 2021)

CannabisFanaticus said:


> I have 2 megafaunas I just flipped on the 15th. Make room and get ready for the stretch. Oh, and give em a little extra food. Hungry girls from the looks of it.


Love the megafauna, have grown her before and you are in for a treat!!! So happy for anyone who is lucky enough to grow her. My GOAT strain. Favorite pheno was super lemon on the inhale with woody furniture polish on the exhale. Lemon pledge. You are gonna love her.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 16, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> Love the megafauna, have grown her before and you are in for a treat!!! So happy for anyone who is lucky enough to grow her. My GOAT strain. Favorite pheno was super lemon on the inhale with woody furniture polish on the exhale. Lemon pledge. You are gonna love her.
> View attachment 5010683


Megafauna has been my daily wake & bake for the past 6 months or so

It really is a great strain.Energetic and a good mood enhancer without being racy at all


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Oct 16, 2021)

When do you guys like to chop for peak ripeness?


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Oct 16, 2021)

Got another question for you Dynasty veterans. Thinking about picking up a pack of the super silver deez before they're gone and want to grab one of his indica dominant strains too. I've narrowed it down to 2 that I'm interested in. Which of these would you choose? Blue Magoo Bx2 or Salmon River OG?


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 16, 2021)

I do half cloudy half clear trichs.


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 16, 2021)

CannabisFanaticus said:


> Got another question for you Dynasty veterans. Thinking about picking up a pack of the super silver deez before they're gone and want to grab one of his indica dominant strains too. I've narrowed it down to 2 that I'm interested in. Which of these would you choose? Blue Magoo Bx2 or Salmon River OG?


I would get blue magoo bx2. Blue magoo is a better blueberry than blueberry itself. It has some great variations in its phenos and would be an amazing cross for anything.


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Oct 16, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> I would get blue magoo bx2. Blue magoo is a better blueberry than blueberry itself. It has some great variations in its phenos and would be an amazing cross for anything.


That's a great way to think about it & it must be good if he's working on a v3. Thanks. Been eyeing them for a coupe months and just haven't pulled the trigger. Now that the SSH drop came I'm feeling a nudge to make it happen.


----------



## The GreenBastard (Oct 16, 2021)

Speaking of amazing Blue Magoo crosses, GooChee by relic (Prof's sister company) smells incredible. Sweet blueberry with a touch of funk. Will sample in a week or so, but if it tastes half as good as it smells i'll be grabbing another pack for the vault. Quick finisher as well ,~60 days.


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m excited about relic. Got a friend to get Durban grapefruit. I will add it to my mom of many grafts since I have a four plant limit.


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Oct 16, 2021)

The GreenBastard said:


> Speaking of amazing Blue Magoo crosses, GooChee by relic (Prof's sister company) smells incredible. Sweet blueberry with a touch of funk. Will sample in a week or so, but if it tastes half as good as it smells i'll be grabbing another pack for the vault. Quick finisher as well ,~60 days.


Yeah, that sounds like a nice cross for sure. I grew some cheese crosses a few years ago and liked them a lot. This dude really does have an excellent library.


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Oct 16, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> I’m excited about relic. Got a friend to get Durban grapefruit. I will add it to my mom of many grafts since I have a four plant limit.


Can you expand on that? Grafts? Looks like I have some reading to do. Haha.


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 16, 2021)

CannabisFanaticus said:


> Can you expand on that? Grafts? Looks like I have some reading to do. Haha.


I have a Molokai kush plant which is a slow grower. She has bubba kush genetics so really tight nodes. Makes for a great graft mom. I cut grafts from my huckleberry diesel seedlings and attached them to the mom with Teflon tape. Covered the branches with baggies and spritzed them with water. 24 hours of light so they don’t wilt and a week later the grafts took.



so one mom and two grafts so far. Still one plant but three strains. Eventually I will flower her for seeds.
Look up light addicts tutorial at humbolt seeds


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Oct 16, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> I have a Molokai kush plant which is a slow grower. She has bubba kush genetics so really tight nodes. Makes for a great graft mom. I cut grafts from my huckleberry diesel seedlings and attached them to the mom with Teflon tape. Covered the branches with baggies and spritzed them with water. 24 hours of light so they don’t wilt and a week later the grafts took.
> View attachment 5010929
> View attachment 5010919
> View attachment 5010924
> ...


This is a game changer. I love this. Can't wait to start experimenting.


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 16, 2021)

CannabisFanaticus said:


> This is a game changer. I love this. Can't wait to start experimenting.


Graft a male branch and put the whole plant in a closet and it will seed itself after you attach a branch of every female you can get your hands on.


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 16, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> I’m excited about relic. Got a friend to get Durban grapefruit. I will add it to my mom of many grafts since I have a four plant limit.


I bought some Durban Cheese from Relic and got Cookies n' Cheese as freebies, two are in veg, hopefully I get a female


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 16, 2021)

I hate to monopolize the thread but it’s day zero of flowering and my huckleberry diesel went nuts overnight. This is the first plant I have flowered in 4 years after leaving jail so it’s a big deal for me. And it’s legal this time!


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 30, 2021)

Day 14 of flowering and huckleberry dieselV2 is stacking hard.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 30, 2021)

Speakeasy is having a 30% off Halloween sale…today only


----------



## Shiggity (Nov 11, 2021)

Day 25 of flower for my huckleberry diesel v2. The dank smell of berries fillls the air and is overwhelming my carbon filter. She is packing on heavy now. Trichs are here and buds are filling up.


----------



## Polyuro (Nov 11, 2021)

I can't remember where I heard this but has anyone else heard that Prof P is dropping his pineapple fields again this year...?????!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to confirm this.


----------



## Shiggity (Nov 11, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> I can't remember where I heard this but has anyone else heard that Prof P is dropping his pineapple fields again this year...?????!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to confirm this.


He told me he would be dropping it around December. Actually the words were “it’ll be back by December.” So maybe sooner!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> He told me he would be dropping it around December. Actually the words were “it’ll be back by December.” So maybe sooner!


I asked jbc about p fields and he said he didn't have a timeline yet.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 12, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> I can't remember where I heard this but has anyone else heard that Prof P is dropping his pineapple fields again this year...?????!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to confirm this.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> I asked jbc about p fields and he said he didn't have a timeline yet.



I should have pruned BEFORE the pic lol. This is my Pineapple Fields from my outdoor grow 2x summers ago. I had 1 Mrs, Universe leaner that smelled of cherry cough drops and mostly phenos that resembled Mango Laffy Taffy.

The tallest pheno had the most pineapple leaning gene. I think that the very 1st pic of up-close shot is her, had the fewest dead leaves on Oct 3rd(date of pic). I was only using 100gal pots and I bet that this would take full advantage of a 600gal pot!


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 24, 2021)

just got results back on a few Dynasty plants im vegging

only got 1 female out of 4 plants but i also got a bunch of fems vegging

the 1 female is a Super Silver Deez...will post pics in a couple months when shes in flower

was 0/2 on the Blue Legend Haze


----------



## Shiggity (Nov 26, 2021)

Day 39 of flower. Huckleberry dieselV2 is chunking up and I just see some fringes of purple on some bracts.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 26, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> I can't remember where I heard this but has anyone else heard that Prof P is dropping his pineapple fields again this year...?????!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to confirm this.


Next year according to JBC this week.


----------



## SimpleBox (Nov 26, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> Day 39 of flower. Huckleberry dieselV2 is chunking up and I just see some fringes of purple on some bracts.


Great job. hopefully Prof P reads this thread so he sees it.
Are you running it in organic soil?


----------



## Shiggity (Nov 26, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Great job. hopefully Prof P reads this thread so he sees it.
> Are you running it in organic soil?


Yes it is in organic living soil in a sub irrigated planter. Prof P has seen it and featured it on Instagram a few times.


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 1, 2021)

I picked up Periwinkle Pez and Huckleberry Punch. Somebody beat me to the Megafauna. JBC noted a new freebie today that wasn't there last night when I ordered but I'm sure he'll toss it in. 5 pack of Elmos Army. Still would like to have a pack of Megafauna, Blue Herron v2, Black Blue Magoo, and Pineapple Fields.


----------



## Shiggity (Dec 3, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I picked up Periwinkle Pez and Huckleberry Punch. Somebody beat me to the Megafauna. JBC noted a new freebie today that wasn't there last night when I ordered but I'm sure he'll toss it in. 5 pack of Elmos Army. Still would like to have a pack of Megafauna, Blue Herron v2, Black Blue Magoo, and Pineapple Fields.


I just picked up a pack of the black and blue magoo. It was too pretty to resist!!


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 4, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Somebody beat me to the Megafauna.


My B.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 4, 2021)

checked jbc a few weeks ago when I saw there was a dynasty restock with megafauna, although there was none available. Just happened to peek again last week and to my delight there was 1 in stock.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 4, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> checked jbc a few weeks ago when I saw there was a dynasty restock with megafauna, although there was none available. Just happened to peek again last week and to my delight there was 1 in stock.


That's how I snagged Pineapple Fields. Check daily.


----------



## Shiggity (Dec 5, 2021)

Day 47 huckleberry dieselV2 is really fattening up and noticeably loading trichs every day. Dank sour raspberry diesel smells.


----------



## Shiggity (Dec 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I picked up Periwinkle Pez and Huckleberry Punch. Somebody beat me to the Megafauna. JBC noted a new freebie today that wasn't there last night when I ordered but I'm sure he'll toss it in. 5 pack of Elmos Army. Still would like to have a pack of Megafauna, Blue Herron v2, Black Blue Magoo, and Pineapple Fields.


Deeply rooted still has megafauna in stock. Usseedhub has it for 84 bucks!! Jump on it at that price!!!!


----------



## Keeko's Garden (Dec 5, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> Deeply rooted still has megafauna in stock. Usseedhub has it for 84 bucks!! Jump on it at that price!!!!


I was able to snag the last pack of Megafauna at USseedhub - thank you so much for the heads up.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 15, 2021)

Pineapple Fields and Caramel Candy Kush restock at JBC seeds.

Two new releases...
Lava Fields (Starship X Ms. Universe)
Mochalope V3 (Oregon Afghani X Chocolate Rain F2)

All Dynasty and Relic gear is marked down 25%.

For every two packs of dynasty and/or relic gear purchased in a single transaction, you will receive a free regular 5 pack of relic’s durban grapefruit!

Have fun!






Dynasty Genetics | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 15, 2021)

Been waiting for this. 


TWest65 said:


> Pineapple Fields and Caramel Candy Kush restock at JBC seeds.
> 
> Two new releases...
> Lava Fields (Starship X Ms. Universe)
> ...


----------



## Northeastbudz (Dec 15, 2021)

Man do they only release a couple packs of pineapple fields at a time or what


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 15, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Man do they only release a couple packs of pineapple fields at a time or what


its never stays in stock long...its his most popular strain

plus they were on sale


----------



## Northeastbudz (Dec 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> its never stays in stock long...its his most popular strain
> 
> plus they were on sale


It's just frustrating thats all


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 15, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Pineapple Fields and Caramel Candy Kush restock at JBC seeds.
> 
> Two new releases...
> Lava Fields (Starship X Ms. Universe)
> ...


Dammit. Right when I was actually working for once. Missed the PF again but grabbed the Salmon River OG and Goochee from Relic. I dont have much bubba in my collection and this one sounds great.


----------



## SimpleBox (Dec 15, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> It's just frustrating thats all


Jbc said on Instagram he’s getting more soon, 
maybe follow him on IG and turn on notifications or maybe his email list.
I know for Bodhi gear that JBC dosnt order many packs and sells out quick.
I kinda like the idea because he’s not sitting on old gear.


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 17, 2021)

Missed so many drops but not this one



I'll add this to my Platinum huckleberry cookies, megafuana, starduster and blue blhazer I got going already. Now I just need moose and lobsta. And maybe black and blue Magoo. And EVERYTHING else!


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 18, 2021)

From JBC...
WE EXPECT ANOTHER RESTOCK OF *PINEAPPLE FIELDS, *FROM *DYNASTY*, TO DROP AT 7:10 AM, PST, ON TUESDAY 12/21.


----------



## jalank (Dec 18, 2021)

Is US Seed Hub legit?


----------



## spiderfan (Dec 18, 2021)

Some packs of Pineapple Fields are also up for grabs at Speakeasy (pre-order, to be shipped in the new year/after holiday break)


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 18, 2021)

jalank said:


> Is US Seed Hub legit?


I wondered the same thing cuz it seems the are 2 of those sites.. I went with jbc.


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Dec 18, 2021)

jalank said:


> Is US Seed Hub legit?


I’m pretty sure they are. They’re listed on Dynasty’s vendor list on their website.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> It's just frustrating thats all


here you go

better get them before they’re gone






Product Page | ralph-rosinburg







www.ralphrosinburg.com


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 20, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> here you go
> 
> better get them before they’re gone
> 
> ...


Got my back-in-stock email and purchased immediately!


----------



## VirtualHerd (Dec 20, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> Got my back-in-stock email and purchased immediately!



why pay retail when they will be on sale at jbc? I don't get the hype all the sudden this is something that is stocked a few times a year at various banks, not like it is the last drop or something.


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 21, 2021)

Ralph had a buy two get one deal. Think that would have been better than the jbc discount for me.... 



VirtualHerd said:


> why pay retail when they will be on sale at jbc? I don't get the hype all the sudden this is something that is stocked a few times a year at various banks, not like it is the last drop or something.


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 21, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Ralph had a buy two get one deal. Think that would have been better than the jbc discount for me....


True but what was the free pack that you essentially paid $60 for? That would sway me as well.

I snagged up the Pineapple Fields along with Lime Berry Mega from JBC this morning. They have a half pack freebie of Durban Grapefruit which now gives me a full pack of that as well. PF is still there is anyone is interested or forgot.


----------



## moldybologna (Dec 27, 2021)

jalank said:


> Is US Seed Hub legit?


US Seed Hub is legit, the fastest turnaround from any bank I've experienced. All packs sealed no funny business.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 27, 2021)

a few Pineapple Fields at 75 days. First time running under LEDs


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 27, 2021)

mindriot said:


> a few Pineapple Fields at 75 days. First time running under LEDs
> 
> View attachment 5054823View attachment 5054824


Good smells? Looks really nice


----------



## higher self (Dec 27, 2021)

Looks damn good! Never heard of those other vendors besides JBC & Speakeasy. Got the pre order from Speakeasy bc I had some points to get free shipping. Comes with some kind of freebie from Dynasty. Anyone know what the freebies are?


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> Looks damn good! Never heard of those other vendors besides JBC & Speakeasy. Got the pre order from Speakeasy bc I had some points to get free shipping. Comes with some kind of freebie from Dynasty. Anyone know what the freebies are?


Probably Elmo’s odyssey which is moose n lobster x ssh i believe


----------



## higher self (Dec 27, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> Probably Elmo’s odyssey which is moose n lobster x ssh i believe


Thanks! Just read the description of Moose and Lobsta, sounds pretty good + SSH should be really nice. My sativa seed stash could is getting a little stale when looking at what to pop.


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> Thanks! Just read the description of Moose and Lobsta, sounds pretty good + SSH should be really nice. My sativa seed stash could is getting a little stale when looking at what to pop.


I have a moose n lobster keeper right now. Very excellent. Unique smell like Vicks vapor rub. I am bettting the ssh will give it some bulk. Gonna run it prob next season.


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 28, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> I have a moose n lobster keeper right now. Very excellent. Unique smell like Vicks vapor rub. I am bettting the ssh will give it some bulk. Gonna run it prob next season.


That vicks smell is something I found on the lemon spectrum with haze hybrids. Usually a great indicator of bronchial dilator terps.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 28, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> Good smells? Looks really nice


 Very good smells.. range from pineapple candy to pineapple haze. I'll have a smoke report after they cure


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 3, 2022)

Coalcat said:


> Probably Elmo’s odyssey which is moose n lobster x ssh i believe


Hey just in case it helps the Elmo's Odyssey is Moose n lobster x g13haze 
I grew one...similar to the huckleberry structure and grape/berry/floral terps. Pretty good freebie


----------



## Spindle818 (Jan 3, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Hey just in case it helps the Elmo's Odyssey is Moose n lobster x g13haze
> I grew one...similar to the huckleberry structure and grape/berry/floral terps. Pretty good freebie


Mine came with Elmo’s army which is the ssh cross


----------



## higher self (Jan 5, 2022)

Got my Pineapple Fields pack with Starship x Consumption #2. Kinda bummed about the 3 seed freebie but maybe I'll pop them with the 2 seed freebie from Relic. I'm not big on freebies but Speakeasy is kinda stingy lol Might just be the distributors doing that I'm just saying.


----------



## Coalcat (Jan 5, 2022)

higher self said:


> Got my Pineapple Fields pack with Starship x Consumption #2. Kinda bummed about the 3 seed freebie but maybe I'll pop them with the 2 seed freebie from Relic. I'm not big on freebies but these dudes are stingy lol Might just be the distributors doing that I'm just saying.


Where you get em from?


----------



## higher self (Jan 5, 2022)

Coalcat said:


> Where you get em from?


Speakeasy


----------



## slacker140 (Jan 5, 2022)

Jbc seeds gives a 5 pack of Relic or dynasty plus another 5 pack from pistil positive creations but you have to buy 2 packs to get it.


----------



## higher self (Jan 5, 2022)

Edited my comment to reflect more on the distributor. I got the 2 seed freebie from Platinum/Neptune, they love doing 2 seed freebies. I guess more freebie packs to spread. The Relic one I didn't order from them or Dynasty, it's GSC x G13 Haze. This Starship cross sounds like more pineapple dank so hopefully get a female. Had bad ratios popping those freebie 2 seed freebies or seeds damping off smh


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 7, 2022)

Got my p fields from jbc. Freebie is going straight into the giveaway pile though, lol.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jan 7, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got my p fields from jbc. Freebie is going straight into the giveaway pile though, lol.


1st time running it?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 7, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got my p fields from jbc. Freebie is going straight into the giveaway pile though, lol.
> View attachment 5062461


How do you think pineapple fields high would compare to the headbangers you ran?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 7, 2022)

5 cherry vanilla skunk beans popped and off to the races. Strong start. Freebies, and I'm excited.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 7, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> 1st time running it?





Kp sunshine said:


> How do you think pineapple fields high would compare to the headbangers you ran?


Never ran it myself. Heard it has the terps so snagged a pack.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 8, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Freebie is going straight into the giveaway pile though, lol.


Gooeybreeder(Cannaexotics) is a totally underrated breeder, might be good. He's one of the few "true" breeders who, like professor P, actually does filial breeding.
Don't send it to me, but whoever gets it might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 8, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got my p fields from jbc. Freebie is going straight into the giveaway pile though, lol.
> View attachment 5062461


What's wrong w/ the freebie?


----------



## southend (Jan 8, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> What's wrong w/ the freebie?


like the bam bam photo


----------



## Tolerance Break (Jan 8, 2022)

southend said:


> like the bam bam photo


What does this mean?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> What's wrong w/ the freebie?


Nothing wrong with it but 3 regular beans of strains I've never heard of just isn't all that appealing to me.


----------



## Smorf (Jan 8, 2022)

chitownseeds has the pineapple fields in stock if anyone is still looking.


----------



## DJSHADOW666 (Jan 9, 2022)

I grew out some of their Blue Heron a few years ago, amazing plant and smoke...Dynasty does killer crosses.


----------



## Professor p (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello everyone! It’s been years since I logged in to rollitup but will try to pop on occasionally. 

We are starting up a discord soon that will have lots of info on it and also moderated by Doc Calyx.

Wishing every a happy and healthy 2022, let’s grow!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 12, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> What's wrong w/ the freebie?


Gooeybreeder/Cannaexotic does amazing work.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 19, 2022)

higher self said:


> Speakeasy


How long did it take to get your order from Speakeasy? I ordered from them a few months ago and it went really well. This last order for the Pineapple Fields... not so much. I ordered January 2nd, they got the payment a few days later. Generated the tracking number then they've just been sitting there with no activity. Emailed them with no response, but I see they restocked them today. Their FAQ says they ship within 5 days of receiving the order. Must have got lost somehow.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 20, 2022)

Kndreyn said:


> How long did it take to get your order from Speakeasy? I ordered from them a few months ago and it went really well. This last order for the Pineapple Fields... not so much. I ordered January 2nd, they got the payment a few days later. Generated the tracking number then they've just been sitting there with no activity. Emailed them with no response, but I see they restocked them today. Their FAQ says they ship within 5 days of receiving the order. Must have got lost somehow.


probably sold out before they could fulfill your order

are you a VIP member?If so then just comment on one of the patreon posts and they'll respond quick


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 20, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> probably sold out before they could fulfill your order
> 
> are you a VIP member?If so then just comment on one of the patreon posts and they'll respond quick


Yeh, that's probably what happened. I see they had a restock and mine shipped, so that's probably it. I looked at joining their VIP thing. Thinking about it.


----------



## Huncher (Jan 20, 2022)

Hello Dynasty folks, just turned on to The Prof recently and have sum cck and pineapple fields on the way, yeaah boy! Any tips on the grow-gonna do same tent so does 1 finish faster that maybe do 1 strain at a time? Anyways scored pineapple wit chitown seeds, never used them before but missed out on the pineapple at jbc drop and these folks still have 7 packs as of today..fingers crossed


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 20, 2022)

Huncher said:


> Hello Dynasty folks, just turned on to The Prof recently and have sum cck and pineapple fields on the way, yeaah boy! Any tips on the grow-gonna do same tent so does 1 finish faster that maybe do 1 strain at a time? Anyways scored pineapple wit chitown seeds, never used them before but missed out on the pineapple at jbc drop and these folks still have 7 packs as of today..fingers crossed


I'm just discovering Dynasty myself. I have some Pineapple fields on the way. I also discovered i have some pineapple fields x birds of paradise someone gifted me.


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 22, 2022)

Looking forward to this grow. I've got a bunch of 9 day old seedlings going.
3 for 3 Megafauna​3 for 3 Sister Nice​3 for 3 Spider Bite v2​3 for 3 Grapefruit Web x Ringo's Gift f4​2 for 2 of Lava Fields​and a few non-Prof P strains: 
Bodhi's Saint's Crossing​Useful's Blueberries and Chocolate​Bad Dawg's Star Dawg (JJ) x 3 Headed Dragon​


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 22, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> Looking forward to this grow. I've got a bunch of 9 day old seedlings going.
> 3 for 3 Megafauna​3 for 3 Sister Nice​3 for 3 Spider Bite v2​3 for 3 Grapefruit Web x Ringo's Gift f4​2 for 2 of Lava Fields​and a few non-Prof P strains:
> Bodhi's Saint's Crossing​Useful's Blueberries and Chocolate​Bad Dawg's Star Dawg (JJ) x 3 Headed Dragon​


interested to see how the Spider Bite and Lava Fields turn out


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 22, 2022)

Blue Magoo bx -testing out two females out of popping a handful. one is frostier both have same structure...short and tight nodes spacing. Smelling like sweet berries and flowers. I had 2 mutant phenos too that I threw out. Day 20 12/12 in a little half gal


----------



## Spindle818 (Jan 22, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Blue Magoo bx -testing out two females out of popping a handful. one is frostier both have same structure...short and tight nodes spacing. Smelling like sweet berries and flowers. I had 2 mutant phenos too that I threw out. Day 20 12/12 in a little half gal View attachment 5072064


Seems like anything that’s predominantly blueberry I have to throw half out as runts or mutants


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 27, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> interested to see how the Spider Bite and Lava Fields turn out


I'll post some pics when their close to harvest.


----------



## MrIcculus (Jan 27, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Blue Magoo bx -testing out two females out of popping a handful. one is frostier both have same structure...short and tight nodes spacing. Smelling like sweet berries and flowers. I had 2 mutant phenos too that I threw out. Day 20 12/12 in a little half gal View attachment 5072064


Looks quite lovely.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 27, 2022)

MrIcculus said:


> Looks quite lovely.


Thank you my friend! I'll post some final flower pics too...unless I mess her up really bad lol


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 27, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Seems like anything that’s predominantly blueberry I have to throw half out as runts or mutants


Blueberries best plants are mutants though....some of the terpiest blueberry flavors have come from mutants.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 3, 2022)

Professor P said Blue Magoo bx3 dropping within the next month


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 5, 2022)

15% off Dynasty and Relic at JBC this weekend.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 6, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Blueberries best plants are mutants though....some of the terpiest blueberry flavors have come from mutants.


...and some would argue the blue girls that throw out nanners too, are some of the most potent.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 6, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> ...and some would argue the blue girls that throw out nanners too, are some of the most potent.


If I get another mutant from that pack I'll be more patient...these two were super slow vegging and I just wanted to make room. That one photo'd is coming along nicely so far. It's on about day 30 and starting to plump up. 
Also...the Mt Hood Huckleberry f4...I think we found a keeper here that we (me and my gf) both like. I grew a couple of those in little pots and one has really nice berry terps/ flavor, with a relaxing body stone but not sleepy. I grew one before and IIRC it has a good smell but the flavor didn't come through as much. But this one is lip smacking flavor. So I'll run it again as a bigger plant. Also gonna pop another seed, and probably another seed of the blue Magoo. And another pineapple field seed. Had a couple females of that one too that had a lot of smell but it didn't come in as flavor.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 6, 2022)

Mt hood


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 7, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> 15% off Dynasty and Relic at JBC this weekend.


Somebody gets mad at sales. lol


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 7, 2022)

(Left to right) Lava Fields, Spider Bite, Sister Nice. Day 26 veg.


----------



## bpk419 (Feb 8, 2022)

Speakeasy has Black Blue Magoo for $80 along with a couple of Relic selections as part of a closeout. Pineapple Fields is on sale at ChiTown.


----------



## SimpleBox (Feb 10, 2022)

Professor p said:


> Hello everyone! It’s been years since I logged in to rollitup but will try to pop on occasionally.
> 
> We are starting up a discord soon that will have lots of info on it and also moderated by Doc Calyx.
> 
> Wishing every a happy and healthy 2022, let’s grow!


can Someone post a link to this discord when it start.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 10, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> can Someone post a link to this discord when it start.








Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## SimpleBox (Feb 11, 2022)

st0wandgrow said:


> NGR has caramel candy Kush in stock right now. You can use a credit card with them, American company, $40 for the pack (which includes shipping), and you'll have the seeds within a week.


I wish for the days of $40 a pack….dam inflation lol


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 15, 2022)

Blue Magoo bx2 finishing up, smelling berry


----------



## SimpleBox (Feb 19, 2022)

surprised no mention of ghetto bird aka kiwi
anyone have feedback on it?
thanks


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 20, 2022)

Black Blue Magoo is available as a flash sale item at Speakeasy for $80, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Drbigsky (Feb 20, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> surprised no mention of ghetto bird aka kiwi
> anyone have feedback on it?
> thanks


I grew out two kiwi females. Both were excellent. Easy to grow, liked to drink, and handled strong feeding well. I had an ice queen leaner that had a tropical skunky smell which translated to taste and the other was a blue heron leaner that carried a very strong berry profile all through flower and cured into a strong chocolate berry smell. The ice queen leaner had a nice sativa high with a slight body buzz and the heron leaner was mostly head high .. both potent and terpy. I want to dig deeper into my pack. Only popped 3 seeds and had those 2 great females.


----------



## bpk419 (Feb 21, 2022)

Two phenos of pineapple fields at day 45 of veg. I think the second image may be the pineapple juice "pheno D" but uncertain. Does anyone recognize characteristics of either?


----------



## Spindle818 (Feb 21, 2022)

I have 3 but they are more sativa leaning. More internode spacing


----------



## ManofTREE (Feb 23, 2022)

That mt hood look fantastic. Love me some dynasty huckleberry have also grown the huckleberry destar. Frost monsters for sure. Just scooped a pack of Llama berry... (tk x chem/i95) x huckleberry. And super silver deez, pineapple fields. Holy smokes I am happy n broke


----------



## ManofTREE (Feb 23, 2022)

Come to think of it my profile Pic is huckleberry destar


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 23, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> That mt hood look fantastic. Love me some dynasty huckleberry have also grown the huckleberry destar. Frost monsters for sure. Just scooped a pack of Llama berry... (tk x chem/i95) x huckleberry. And super silver deez, pineapple fields. Holy smokes I am happy n broke


It is fantastic! We already smoked all of the keeper pheno here...(edit...the little seed plant that was just to test it out, and vegging out the cut now. The other pheno is not a keeper...not much flavor... different looking bud structure than the keeper, non keeper has spear shaped and keeper in my photo before has the more round. And I popped the rest of the pack so 6 more tinies are going rn too) Great structured plant, I topped mine and its making a really good canopy. Smells really good like sweet berries. Tastes like berries with gas (like astringent fumes...I think that's the word) and also like a chocolate underneath that. The high is pretty strong potency and a good one that isn't too racy or drowsy. But it's relaxing in the body and a happy high in the head. I'll try to remember to get some pics up on here sometime when it's flower time.

I've also been happy with my plants from dynasty. I think Professor P does a great job both breeding and also giving a good description of what to expect. I'm excited for you @ManofTREE!


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 23, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Come to think of it my profile Pic is huckleberry destar


Nice and frosty! Looks awesome!


----------



## ManofTREE (Feb 24, 2022)

Good luck with the other 6 my friend glad you found one banger already
As always, happy growing


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Mar 3, 2022)

Has anybody grown the huckleberry Kush v4, I'm hoping to find a good sea of green candidate with that narcotic high.?


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 3, 2022)

Has anyone found other interviews of Professor P besides the darkhorselive! episode?


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 5, 2022)

(Left to right) Lava Fields, Spider Bite, Sister Nice. Day 9 from flip.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 6, 2022)

Blue Magoo bx2: Just started to sample it and it's potent indica. My friend's wife tried some for pain, recovering from a surgery, and she loves it and said it really helps her! Smokes smooth, not much flavor, mainly gas (which to me isn't a flavor but a quality) with a little floral potpourri.


----------



## slacker140 (Mar 6, 2022)

I was thinking of getting some shiska blues. Anyone have any experience with it? Is it potent? Does it have flavor? Smells? Looks? Would I be better off waiting for the blue magoo bx3 to release?


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Bodyne (Mar 8, 2022)

Last pack I’m lookin for


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 8, 2022)

Is the bx3 suppose to be better than the blue magoo bx2?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes. A friend of profp found a male better than the one prof had and it was used and the testing came back straight fire and better than original. So dude donated back to profp and it’s being used


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 9, 2022)

Damnit, looks like I'll have to upgrade my pack of those


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 15, 2022)

JBC Seeds - *BLUE MAGOO BX3*, FROM *DYNASTY GENETICS*, TO DROP FRIDAY 03/18, AT 4:20 AM, PST!


----------



## coxnox (Mar 15, 2022)

2 differant pheno of Starduster:


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 16, 2022)

coxnox said:


> 2 differant pheno of Starduster:
> View attachment 5102357View attachment 5102358


Thanks! I have the V1. How are these two smelling?


----------



## coxnox (Mar 16, 2022)

hard to describe, but not fruity at all, and not like any sd i know....i will tell you more when i harvest them in 14 days now.

what the diff between v1 and v2 ?
i dont know if i get v1 or v2, i got them from sannies, here is what he say about parents:


> The mother [east coast] Sour Diesel clone is a pre99 cut that has been proven year after year indoors and out. We re-worked this clone back to seed in order to maintain the desirable quality, taste, smell and vigor.
> The dad of this strain is our highly coveted Ms.Universe #10 male, which increases trichome coverage on every strain he has come in contact with.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 17, 2022)

coxnox said:


> hard to describe, but not fruity at all, and not like any sd i know....i will tell you more when i harvest them in 14 days now.
> 
> what the diff between v1 and v2 ?
> i dont know if i get v1 or v2, i got them from sannies, here is what he say about parents:


thats V1

V2 uses a Sour Diesel cut Professor P got from Archive


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 18, 2022)

Just got my hands on some Blue Magoo BX3. My friend who passed loved Blue Magoo so I wanted to grow some out in honor of him this year. From what I've read, it's a really hashy line because the breeder gives a very general description of many smells that I think can all be grouped as "berry hash spice". I heard from above the BX2 was potent so I'm expecting similar results for the BX3


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 18, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Just got my hands on some Blue Magoo BX3. My friend who passed loved Blue Magoo so I wanted to grow some out in honor of him this year. From what I've read, it's a really hashy line because the breeder gives a very general description of many smells that I think can all be grouped as "berry hash spice". I heard from above the BX2 was potent so I'm expecting similar results for the BX3


If you got them from JBC, which free pack did you get? Lemon Diesel Magoo or Shiska Blues V2?


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 18, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> If you got them from JBC, which free pack did you get? Lemon Diesel Magoo or Shiska Blues V2?


Lemon Diesel Magoo


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 18, 2022)

Im glad I waited for the JBC drop to get Blue Magoo bx3

ordered Birds of Paradise V2 from the Speakeasy early drop the other day but they’re only giving out 3pack freebies(I had $35 credit so only paid around $75 for the pack)

didnt know JBC was gonna be giving away a whole pack of freebies with every order of the BX3

now I gotta decide which freebie

I already grew out 2 Lemon Diesel crosses(Lemon Huckleberry Diesel and Grapefruit Lemon Diesel) and liked them both but im thinking I should get the Shishkablues V2 since I don’t have any Shishkaberry crosses in my stash


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 18, 2022)

The old lady loves me more because I haven't bought any seeds this year  but these dynasty drops been the hardest to avoid


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 18, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Im glad I waited for the JBC drop to get Blue Magoo bx3
> 
> ordered Birds of Paradise V2 from the Speakeasy early drop the other day but they’re only giving out 3pack freebies(I had $35 credit so only paid around $75 for the pack)
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what you liked about the Lemon Diesel crosses?


----------



## Chapl (Mar 18, 2022)

I am excited about the Birds of Paradise V2. It just sounds like a great combo all around. Happy weekend!


----------



## coxnox (Mar 19, 2022)

Dess'tar bx and Solilo Queen:


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 19, 2022)

Damn boys, missed the magoo bx3. Congrats to those who got


----------



## The GreenBastard (Mar 19, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Damn boys, missed the magoo bx3. Congrats to those who got


Looks like speakeasy still has them with killer freebie selections as well.


----------



## slacker140 (Mar 19, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Damn boys, missed the magoo bx3. Congrats to those who got


Chitown has them and on sale.


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 19, 2022)

Thanks for the recommendations I grabbed one pack thru speakeasy with the shiskablues. Very excited!! First time ordering thru them I always thought they were overseas? 
Happy growing to all


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 19, 2022)

Hard to resist after hearing how long he hunted a male for the bx3, sounds like he found what he was after though


----------



## Chapl (Mar 19, 2022)

I love the information Dynasty provides with the packs. The backstory, the medical benefits, the growing tendencies of the plant


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 19, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Chitown has them and on sale.


Never heard of em they legit?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Hard to resist after hearing how long he hunted a male for the bx3, sounds like he found what he was after though


303 found the male, I first thought but I see now beyond hype found it


----------



## slacker140 (Mar 19, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Never heard of em they legit?


I haven't used them yet but they're listed on dynasty's website as an official vendor and I've seen them post here before.






Vendors


Certified Vendors;



www.dynastyseeds.com


----------



## Spindle818 (Mar 20, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I haven't used them yet but they're listed on dynasty's website as an official vendor and I've seen them post here before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve used them a couple times. They are legit


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 20, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> 303 found the male, I first thought but I see now beyond hype found it


303 did find the male

Beyond Hype is just the name of his seed company


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Mar 20, 2022)

Blue Magoo BX3 still available at chitownseeds, labyrinth seed bank, and usseedhub. I've used chitown and labyrinth no problems. Ordered from usseedhub this time because they are offering a free 10 pack of cherry llama (llama x ms universe) w/ every pack of blue Magoo BX3. Professor P described the cherry llama as a cherry chem so if that appeals to you might want to try them. I placed my order Friday morning, was able to pay with GPay, and my package was already shipped that afternoon, scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Oh yeah subscribe to their newsletter for 15% off.


----------



## Chapl (Mar 20, 2022)

I grabbed the Orange Cherries freebie with my Blue Magoo bx3 from Speakeasy, does anyone know anything about the Orange Cherries?


----------



## slacker140 (Mar 20, 2022)

Chapl said:


> I grabbed the Orange Cherries freebie with my Blue Magoo bx3 from Speakeasy, does anyone know anything about the Orange Cherries?


agent orange x ms universe


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> 303 did find the male
> 
> Beyond Hype is just the name of his seed company


Thanks. His Magoos Whorehouse or the Bordello cross is my 2nd choice behind the bx3


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 20, 2022)

Is that llama the chem x i95/tk or something like that?


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Mar 20, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Is that llama the chem x i95/tk or something like that?


TK x Chem/I95


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 20, 2022)

I got llama berry I would suspect cherry llama to also be awesome


----------



## bts327 (Mar 22, 2022)

Just started following Dynasty. Love what I’m seeing so far. I’m a big fan of PNW and BC genetics, can’t believe it took me so long to get here.

Has anyone heard about a restock of Moose and Lobsta or Crater Lake?

Also, can anyone comment about the Platinum Huckleberry Cookies V2? I remember reading that the older release was more desirable, but is that in regards to V2 or V3?

thanks


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 22, 2022)

Mt Hood f4- 26 12/12 
This one has a lot of berry flavor. I popped the rest of my pack and got all males. I lucked out finding this female. I'm hoping these come out again. This is my favorite plant from dynasty of all the ones I've got.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 22, 2022)

Blue Magoo bx2 getting just as frosty as last time. Def a medical strain


----------



## coxnox (Mar 24, 2022)

Starduster at 60days:


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 30, 2022)

In case anyone missed the Blue Magoo BX3 release, there are currently 13 packs at JBC.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm loving the look of Dynasty gear. I'd like a potent indica from them if anyone can help with advice please. Or an indica dom hybrid Thanks.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 30, 2022)

Ive never grown dynasty but had to cave for a pack of Blue Magoo BX3 ive always wanted to smoke blue magoo


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 30, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> I'm loving the look of Dynasty gear. I'd like a potent indica from them if anyone can help with advice please. Or an indica dom hybrid Thanks.


Caramel kandy kush is said to be very medicinal but is a hyrbid. I have tried a couple huckleberry crosses which were great heavy hasplant type plants with berry scents. Huckleberry kush is one I've been after for a while haven't been able to get my hands on. Salmon river og would be a good one too


----------



## Spindle818 (Mar 30, 2022)

I saw some Oregon afghani x consumption on speakeasy I think. That’s more indica leaning as well


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 30, 2022)

His Salmon River OG was heavy smoke. Indica dom hybrid. Really good stuff.


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 30, 2022)

Day 35:
Lava Fields


Spider Bite v2


Sister Nice


Megafauna


Grapefruit Web x Ringo's Gift F4


Lave Fields next to Spider Bite


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Apr 1, 2022)

Thanks everyone I love the look of the Salmon River Og it caught my eye a long time ago and I will see if I can find it available thank you.


----------



## MrIcculus (Apr 1, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> Thanks everyone I love the look of the Salmon River Og it caught my eye a long time ago and I will see if I can find it available thank you.


JBC currently has some stock.






Dynasty – Salmon River OG (Bubba Kush x Blue Heron) | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## Chapl (Apr 1, 2022)

JBC my favorite seedbank right now. Always one awesome freebie, love the site, the service


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 3, 2022)

Mt hood f4


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 15, 2022)

Chapl said:


> JBC my favorite seedbank right now. Always one awesome freebie, love the site, the service


Can't beat JBC!! They ship beans on rockets!! Got a pack of Blue Magoo bx3 on the way, with a pack of Shishka Blues v2 as a freebie  Anyone know what's different about the v2?


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 15, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Can't beat JBC!! They ship beans on rockets!! Got a pack of Blue Magoo bx3 on the way, with a pack of Shishka Blues v2 as a freebie  Anyone know what's different about the v2?


Congrats!
The owner of "beyondhypeseedcompany" had found a killer blue magoo bx2 male and gave it to Professor P. After some testing he confirmed that it was his best male found yet. He said this pheno is very common and "it's absolutely amazing for medical applications". The shiska blues v2 offspring came from this male as well!


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 15, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Congrats!
> The owner of "beyondhypeseedcompany" had found a killer blue magoo bx2 male and gave it to Professor P. After some testing he confirmed that it was his best male found yet. He said this pheno is very common and "it's absolutely amazing for medical applications". The shiska blues v2 offspring came from this male as well!


Awesome, I appreciate the info!!  Plant looks killer. I'm excited to grow these out.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 18, 2022)

I think I figured it out, JBC stands for Javelin, Ballistic, or Cruise....the types of missiles he ships with  Ordered these beans on Thursday night at 10pm, in my mailbox this morning


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice score


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 19, 2022)

Got a Pineapple Fields up front here all laid out.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 19, 2022)

Also planted 3 Blue Magoo bx3 yesterday


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 19, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Also planted 3 Blue Magoo bx3 yesterday


I smoked some of my BM bx2 last night, from the second run. Very potent! The flavor was better this time (from clone), still had floral but also some berry, and still lots of gas. Me and my gf had to go straight to bed! Mine stays short and wide, and was happy tucked away in the corner with taller plant's shade. Sending good wishes for yours!


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 19, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> I smoked some of my BM bx2 last night, from the second run. Very potent! The flavor was better this time (from clone), still had floral but also some berry, and still lots of gas. Me and my gf had to go straight to bed! Mine stays short and wide, and was happy tucked away in the corner with taller plant's shade. Sending good wishes for yours!


Nice!!! Thanks for the info, I'm looking forward to seeing how she does  Good to know she can handle some shade, I always pack my tents too full


----------



## Spindle818 (Apr 19, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Got a Pineapple Fields up front here all laid out.
> View attachment 5121008


Get ready for that stretch. Mine doubled in flowering


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 19, 2022)

Mt Hood finishing up... This pheno has strong berry flavor.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 19, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Get ready for that stretch. Mine doubled in flowering


Yeah she's been stretching like crazy! Was into the lights when I got home this weekend. Got her tied all over, looks like one of those silly straws from when we were kids


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 20, 2022)

Labyrinth Seed Co has Dynasty strains for $75 and Relic for $90.









Dynasty Genetics


Rock N' Roll ain't noise pollution!




labyrinthseedco.com












Relic Seeds


Rock N' Roll ain't noise pollution!




labyrinthseedco.com


----------



## Coalcat (Apr 20, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> Labyrinth Seed Co has Dynasty strains for $75 and Relic for $90.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arg! Curse you. I have too many seeds.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 23, 2022)

Mt Hood got the chop this am at 59f. Gonna be really good berry smoke!


----------



## Spindle818 (Apr 23, 2022)

Looks great!


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 27, 2022)

This leggy bitch  She goes about 3' horizontally, gonna use this stalk as a limbo pole after harvest. Pineapple Fields, I believe this is just starting the 4th week of flower.


----------



## Spindle818 (Apr 27, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> This leggy bitch  She goes about 3' horizontally, gonna use this stalk as a limbo pole after harvest. Pineapple Fields, I believe this is just starting the 4th week of flower.
> 
> View attachment 5125004


That looks like the “c” from the leaves. The next 8 weeks will be wild for you!


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 27, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> That looks like the “c” from the leaves. The next 8 weeks will be wild for you!


Thanks!! Been trying to figure out which pheno this plant resembles. I reckon I'll keep the food flowing another 6 or 7 weeks  I'm all about a skyrocket high!! Hell I might get a job flying Elon Musk's rockets after this one  You grown any of the PF?


----------



## Spindle818 (Apr 27, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Thanks!! Been trying to figure out which pheno this plant resembles. I reckon I'll keep the food flowing another 6 or 7 weeks  I'm all about a skyrocket high!! Hell I might get a job flying Elon Musk's rockets after this one  You grown any of the PF?


I have and it’s awesome


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 27, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> This leggy bitch  She goes about 3' horizontally, gonna use this stalk as a limbo pole after harvest. Pineapple Fields, I believe this is just starting the 4th week of flower.
> 
> View attachment 5125004


Staying tuned. Please keep postin'! I got a pack - that's his gem he says.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 27, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Staying tuned. Please keep postin'! I got a pack - that's his gem he says.


You got it


----------



## SFGiantt (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm putting 10-15 outdoors this spring. Can't wait to see how big the girls will get!


----------



## Spindle818 (Apr 27, 2022)

Dynasty has a pretty cool discord with lots of pictures and advice


----------



## unhirsute (Apr 29, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Mt Hood got the chop this am at 59f. Gonna be really good berry smoke! View attachment 5123183


Looks and sounds great.
This post reminded me of a long time ago.... I remember when Mt. Hood Huckleberry was released at Sannies about 11 or 12 years ago and i think it was 50 packets sold out in a couple of minutes and i missed out. 

But, then i went on to eventually get about 7 or 8 different Dynasty varieties and have made F2s and other crosses with some of the best, so the pain of missing those back then is long gone. 

I have one Caramel Cough, i'm pretty sure is the Haze dominant phenotype that i'm excited to make some S1s eventually.
Copious waxy kind of resin on nice foxtails.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 29, 2022)

unhirsute said:


> Looks and sounds great.
> This post reminded me of a long time ago.... I remember when Mt. Hood Huckleberry was released at Sannies about 11 or 12 years ago and i think it was 50 packets sold out in a couple of minutes and i missed out.
> 
> But, then i went on to eventually get about 7 or 8 different Dynasty varieties and have made F2s and other crosses with some of the best, so the pain of missing those back then is long gone.
> ...


I'm smoking a little early sample bowl right now. It's A++ Inhale is like blueberry candy with some gas fumes too. Three hits in and I'm feeling a really nice body relaxation and my back pain is gone (I was trimming earlier and that always hurts my back) I'm not sleepy, I'm high and alert. Real nice and high. Smoking it down further starts a little chocolate flavor...it's like a tootsie pop you smoke lol. I have a male that I'm going to try out also to make f5's of this and experiment with a cross too. I've been very happy with Dynasty and very grateful too, to Professor P for all the years of work and love put into it. This Mt Hood is fire! 

I've grown the caramel candy kush and mine weren't foxtail-y, so to me it does sound like a haze dom you got.


----------



## unhirsute (Apr 29, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> I'm smoking a little early sample bowl right now. It's A++ Inhale is like blueberry candy with some gas fumes too. Three hits in and I'm feeling a really nice body relaxation and my back pain is gone (I was trimming earlier and that always hurts my back) I'm not sleepy, I'm high and alert. Real nice and high. Smoking it down further starts a little chocolate flavor...it's like a tootsie pop you smoke lol. I have a male that I'm going to try out also to make f5's of this and experiment with a cross too. I've been very happy with Dynasty and very grateful too, to Professor P for all the years of work and love put into it. This Mt Hood is fire!
> 
> I've grown the caramel candy kush and mine weren't foxtail-y, so to me it does sound like a haze dom you got.


Caramel Cough is different from CCK.... all phenotypes of Caramel Cough are sativa structured but this one i have was different and better than the other 5 or 6 i got. 

CC is The Cough x Ms. Universe (and CCK was Bubba Kush x Ms. Universe if i remember correctly....)


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 30, 2022)

Right on! That's what I was attempting to say...that I agree, it sounds like you got a Haze dom pheno just going off of a cross I grew that used the same male. The Cough is a Haze dom NLxH, so sounds like you got a mom leaner.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 2, 2022)

Pineapple Fields cruising along


----------



## GrassBurner (May 2, 2022)

All 3 Blue Magoo bx3's have popped. 2 look good, one is a Blue Magoober


----------



## Tolerance Break (May 2, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Pineapple Fields cruising along
> 
> View attachment 5127402
> View attachment 5127403


Sexy! Question, how long did you veg those girls for?


----------



## GrassBurner (May 2, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Sexy! Question, how long did you veg those girls for?


Thanks!! I run sips, so usually only veg a few weeks. They get out of control fast!


----------



## Spindle818 (May 2, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Thanks!! I run sips, so usually only veg a few weeks. They get out of control fast!


like this haha


----------



## GrassBurner (May 2, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> like this haha


Exactly!!! One of my first sip runs was 3 sips with 4 plants in each  Talk about a mistake


----------



## Omkarananda (May 3, 2022)

The male mt Hood I kept...I'll make f5's for preservation for myself, but probably won't use him again...but who knows? I was hoping for berry like the female, but he's pungent skunky instead. I looked up in the ancestry and saw Shiva Skunk in the lineage, so I guess that's where it's coming from. Oh well! Should have kept the other males and smelled them, but I was slacking!


----------



## TWest65 (May 6, 2022)

Spider Bite v2 at day 63. She kept growing through week 5. She quadrupled in height, and she's in a 1 gal. Can't imagine how big she'd get in a 3 or 5 gal. Trichs were 90% cloudy on day 63. 95% on day 68. It's now day 72, still no amber, but she's coming down on day 74.



I'll try to get a pic of the Lava Fields after I harvest a few more plants.


----------



## Spindle818 (May 6, 2022)

On his sativas I don’t think you should wait for amber. I have a pineapple that’s at 90 days with zero amber


----------



## TWest65 (May 6, 2022)

Good to know! Thx


----------



## TWest65 (May 7, 2022)

Lava Fields - day 73. This pheno likes to foxtail. Coming down tomorrow.




Group pic. Left is Sister Nice, right is Lava Fields, and Spider Bite v2 in the back.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 8, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> Lava Fields - day 73. This pheno likes to foxtail. Coming down tomorrow.
> View attachment 5129897
> 
> View attachment 5129898
> ...


Are all these in 1gal pots?


----------



## TWest65 (May 8, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Are all these in 1gal pots?


Yes.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 8, 2022)

Pineapple Fields entering week 6 of flower. Definitely gonna be a long flowering strain. 




The Blue Magoo's are starting to pick up the pace, I'm guessing the roots are finally making their way into the res. Added air stones into these 3 sips today. The mutant plant looks much better this week.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Pineapple Fields entering week 6 of flower. Definitely gonna be a long flowering strain.
> View attachment 5130326
> 
> View attachment 5130327
> ...


Damn thats week 6 of 12/12? 

Wowzers 
Hope the smoke is top notch. 

I got a pack recently because I'd like to find some pineapple smoke. Those look like they'll go 12 weeks which if it smokes right is doable.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 8, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn thats week 6 of 12/12?
> 
> Wowzers
> Hope the smoke is top notch.
> ...


Just the start of week 6, but yeah she ain't getting in a hurry I've got a couple other plants in the tent and they are blowing her doors off in terms of speed


----------



## Spindle818 (May 8, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn thats week 6 of 12/12?
> 
> Wowzers
> Hope the smoke is top notch.
> ...


I let her go almost 13 weeks but she was delicious and produced a ton


----------



## GrassBurner (May 8, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I let her go almost 13 weeks but she was delicious and produced a ton


Nice!! I ain't gonna be upset with a lot of delicious smoke


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 8, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> Lava Fields - day 73. This pheno likes to foxtail. Coming down tomorrow.
> View attachment 5129897
> 
> View attachment 5129898
> ...


How's the sister nice smelling?


----------



## TWest65 (May 9, 2022)

She smells like ozone mixed with a little turpentine, or "TERPentine" if you will, but it's faint.


----------



## Spindle818 (May 14, 2022)

3 different nugs from 3 plants. They look similar, but smell and taste very different.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 16, 2022)

She's smelling like straight canned pineapple


----------



## Ohwolfie (May 16, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> The male mt Hood I kept...I'll make f5's for preservation for myself, but probably won't use him again...but who knows? I was hoping for berry like the female, but he's pungent skunky instead. I looked up in the ancestry and saw Shiva Skunk in the lineage, so I guess that's where it's coming from. Oh well! Should have kept the other males and smelled them, but I was slacking! View attachment 5127931


Actually, that lineage for the Barney's Farm Morning Glory was different when Professor P bred Oregon Huckleberry originally. There was no Shiva Skunk in it at all. He does mention it somewhere, but I cannot recall where. He said that when he was in Amsterdam, he had some Morning Glory that was awesome, but that the new version isn't even close to the original that he used. So there shouldn't be any Skunk in the lineage, though the Afghani heritage could definitely contribute to that. 

I did find where he lists the lineage on another forum that he used to frequent (open grow). 



With that said, it's awesome that you are preserving this line. I love Dynasty's gear, and have been a fan since about 2014 or so. I'm up to F3 on his Huckleberry Kush line. It's the older v2, from 2012 originally. He's up to v5 now, but I don't know how different mine are from the newest release. Either way, the strain is incredibly medicinal, and very easy to grow. I still have about 20 or so original F1 left, and if I can get em to pop, I plan to open pollinate them to make more F2.


----------



## Omkarananda (May 22, 2022)

Ohwolfie said:


> Actually, that lineage for the Barney's Farm Morning Glory was different when Professor P bred Oregon Huckleberry originally. There was no Shiva Skunk in it at all. He does mention it somewhere, but I cannot recall where. He said that when he was in Amsterdam, he had some Morning Glory that was awesome, but that the new version isn't even close to the original that he used. So there shouldn't be any Skunk in the lineage, though the Afghani heritage could definitely contribute to that.
> 
> I did find where he lists the lineage on another forum that he used to frequent (open grow).
> View attachment 5134270
> ...


Well I ended up not using or keeping that skunky male, so I only have the one female now, the berry pheno. Ill keep the cut around for a while probably . So I thought the (old) Barney's Morning Glory is what Prof P or whoever made the huckleberry (blueberry x * old* morning glory) I was looking at on the seed finder site, that's what I usually look at.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 27, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Blue Magoo bx2 getting just as frosty as last time. Def a medical strainView attachment 5106024


Hey man planning on doing some blue magoo bx2 outdoor this year. Was this a real stinker or do you think it'll be safe to run outside near neighbors


----------



## Porch_weed (May 30, 2022)

Chapl said:


> I grabbed the Orange Cherries freebie with my Blue Magoo bx3 from Speakeasy, does anyone know anything about the Orange Cherries?


I haven't been able to put this down it has been my go to smoke all year.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 31, 2022)

Porch_weed said:


> I haven't been able to put this down it has been my go to smoke all year.


is that Agent Orange x Ms Universe?

I think I got that freebie a while back


----------



## SFGiantt (May 31, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> is that Agent Orange x Ms Universe?
> 
> I think I got that freebie a while back


Yeah that's the one. I got freebie as well with my pineapple fields. She's in veg rn getting ready to go outside in a week for the season.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 2, 2022)

Cherry vanilla skunk is what my pack said. Ms. Universe now? The fruitiest stuff I've ever been around. Sticky sticky cherry vanilla granola. Very nice. I kept 3 of them and made some seeds to keep digging.
The Agent Orange x Goji OG I grew was the fruitiest before this. So orange. That orange cherries sounds amazing when my mind combines this stuff with the orange stuff.


----------



## SFGiantt (Jun 3, 2022)

Pineapple Fields on the left, Orange Cherries on the right. Getting ready to go in their forever homes next week!


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 5, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Hey man planning on doing some blue magoo bx2 outdoor this year. Was this a real stinker or do you think it'll be safe to run outside near neighbors


I think you should be ok, because if the neighbors do smell the blue Magoo, it won't smell like typical cannabis, but more like sweet flowers so it should be stealthy in that way. It does smell...but the smell itself is pretty stealthy, imo. Good luck!


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 22, 2022)

Just wanted to give an update on the Pineapple Fields..... I fucked it all up  My best guess is I burned the shit out of it. It was looking and smelling so delicious. 
After the last picture I posted, it basically just stopped doing anything, other than slowly dying. Bud structure quit progressing, leaves began turning yellow and never stopped. 
I'm definitely gonna try again, it was a beautiful looking and smelling plant.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 22, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Just wanted to give an update on the Pineapple Fields..... I fucked it all up  My best guess is I burned the shit out of it. It was looking and smelling so delicious.
> After the last picture I posted, it basically just stopped doing anything, other than slowly dying. Bud structure quit progressing, leaves began turning yellow and never stopped.
> I'm definitely gonna try again, it was a beautiful looking and smelling plant.


Oh man sorry to hear that. I have two that are finishing up soon. They're at day 63 of flowering. Smelling delicious. I'll get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 23, 2022)

Two Pineapple Fields at 64 days of flowering. These smell good enough to eat!


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 9, 2022)

Running some Blue Coffin. Right now, they're the largest plants in the 4x4.

Blue Coffin - Day 4




The Blue Coffin's are somewhere in here.


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 25, 2022)

Labyrinth sale. Most strains $75.









Dynasty Genetics


Rock N' Roll ain't noise pollution!




labyrinthseedco.com


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 2, 2022)

Popped 4 Pineapple Fields using float tech to see what the hype is all about. I have 8 more in this pack and another pack so I can run a full pheno hunt later. Just popped these to see what I can expect, but I have high hopes, hoping these deliver.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Aug 2, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Popped 4 Pineapple Fields using float tech to see what the hype is all about. I have 8 more in this pack and another pack so I can run a full pheno hunt later. Just popped these to see what I can expect, but I have high hopes, hoping these deliver.


I never seen that float tech method before, I guess I learned something today. Thank you.


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 2, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Popped 4 Pineapple Fields using float tech to see what the hype is all about. I have 8 more in this pack and another pack so I can run a full pheno hunt later. Just popped these to see what I can expect, but I have high hopes, hoping these deliver.


If I can offer a little advice. Mine were all ms universe leaning, don’t start giving bloom nutrients for the first 3 weeks of flowering. Maybe even 4. Mine were about 13 inches tall when I switched to flower and they ended up over 5 feet tall. The plant that I let go 90 days was absolutely the best. Such a great clear headed sativa high and she produces like a champ


----------



## Norml56 (Aug 2, 2022)

I just ordered the Huckleberry Meringue 
ICE QUEEN X OREGON HUCKLEBERRY #5


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 2, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> If I can offer a little advice. Mine were all ms universe leaning, don’t start giving bloom nutrients for the first 3 weeks of flowering. Maybe even 4. Mine were about 13 inches tall when I switched to flower and they ended up over 5 feet tall. The plant that I let go 90 days was absolutely the best. Such a great clear headed sativa high and she produces like a champ


Lol yeah grew it way back as well. Was not ready for that stretch. Was a learning experience that's for sure. A lot of scrambling under the plants and pulling and tying down.


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 18, 2022)

So I just ordered some Pineapple Fields since they had a 15% off lol. I’ve read nothing but great reviews.

Any advice growing this babe? It seems like I’m in for a little bit longer flower time??


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 18, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> So I just ordered some Pineapple Fields since they had a 15% off lol. I’ve read nothing but great reviews.
> 
> Any advice growing this babe? It seems like I’m in for a little bit longer flower time??


Longer flower for sure plan on 11 or 12. Stretch for days man flower small, real advice


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 18, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Longer flower for sure plan on 11 or 12. Stretch for days man flower small, real advice


Like flip WAY early, as for most his seeds. Stretch is crazy! x3 stretch to the ceiling lol.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 18, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> So I just ordered some Pineapple Fields since they had a 15% off lol. I’ve read nothing but great reviews.
> 
> Any advice growing this babe? It seems like I’m in for a little bit longer flower time??


It's well worth the space imo, even cutting early. Take it long if I can. 

@Freshbakd u think flipping after 3 weeks in veg is about right with a week for transplant?


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 18, 2022)

If it’s the ms universe pheno then expect a 15 inch plant to go 4-5 ft


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 18, 2022)

Damn that’s a lot of stretch lol. I’m thinking I’ll flip at 12 in just to be safe.
Do the terps match her looks?


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 18, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Damn that’s a lot of stretch lol. I’m thinking I’ll flip at 12 in just to be safe.
> Do the terps match her looks?


Really depends on the pheno. One of mine was really sweet like fresh pineapple, but that wasn’t my favorite. The one that I had that really looked like Kali mist smelled and smelled very hazey, after a month cure it smells and tastes like a ripe pineapple. I let it go 13 weeks and it’s my favorite sativa of all time


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 18, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Damn that’s a lot of stretch lol. I’m thinking I’ll flip at 12 in just to be safe.
> Do the terps match her looks?


open a can of dole pineapples that's exactly what some of mine was like.


----------



## Coalcat (Aug 19, 2022)

I just transplanted these pineapple fields a week ago. They are a bit bigger now and I’m flipping them this weekend.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 19, 2022)

the Pineapple Fields pheno i grew didn’t have any crazy stretch 

Id say it was about x2 or x2.5

the Megafauna i grew next to it was about 2 feet taller


----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 19, 2022)

Lava Fields rear right, 10 foot 2 inches. Salmon river OG front left, just under 7 feet. It's hard to tell from the picture but the Lava fields is massively wide and branchy. It's like a whole patch in one plant.
I have another Lava Fields going that you can just see peeking out on the far right that is growing completely different. It grows like a bean pole very tall and not branchy at all. I've had to bend it to get it to fit in my greenhouse so it's a little awkward looking and hence not very photogenic.


The leaves of the Lava Fields are super thin, lacy, and atypically Sativa in appearance, with very prominent serrations. Gorgeous! The picture after that is a leaf from a Purple Hindu Kush(AKBeanBrains) that's growing next to her for comparison.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 19, 2022)

Nice.. are your hoops pvc?


----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 20, 2022)

No, they're steel, in the second picture you can see it better. I bought steel tubing and a pipe bender and bent them myself.


----------



## high acutance (Aug 21, 2022)

Last year I grew Dynasty's Moose and Lobsta and Rare Dankness' Ghost Train Haze. Neither one seemed to develop amber trichomes. Eventually, I took them down at 85 days, and was quite happy with the result. My two favorite strains, in fact. Much to my surprise, JBC sent me a Dynasty freebie of "Elmo's Army." It's a cross of Moose and Lobsta and Super Silver Haze. So now I'm growing two plants of what is effectively a cross of last year's favorites. Two very different phenos from this pack. Both are shown on August 1, both on August 20. They were flipped on June 15. Now I'm close to harvest, but wondering if I'll have that same "no amber trichomes" that I did with M&L and GTH. Both in the same organic soil and LED lighting, but very different. Pheno One is light green with a lot of yellow leaves, classic Indica bud structure. Two is darker green, no yellowing, orange pistols, kind of "foxtaily." Both have intense floral/funk aromas. Both have been the most vigorous growers, and now have packed on some bulk with the buds. Best plants in my garden. When to chop?


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Aug 31, 2022)

Popped the Berry Blackout 5 seeds so far. 3 of them str8 up stink already at week 2. The stems smell like berry's n gas. I don't think I've ever had a plant smell this good this early lmao. So excited to see how they do. I'll post pics once in flower. Should be able to flower about 3 of them in a month.


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 6, 2022)

Fyi the seed source has a 40% off deal with a buy one get one promo on all dynasty gear


----------



## SimpleBox (Sep 7, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Fyi the seed source has a 40% off deal with a buy one get one promo on all dynasty gear


Great deal. 2 packs for $82 shipped. 1 pack is random freebie.
hit the breeders tab of the left to find them. A bit hidden on the site


----------



## psy420 (Sep 9, 2022)

So is Moose and Lobsta any good for making bubble hash?


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 9, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Fyi the seed source has a 40% off deal with a buy one get one promo on all dynasty gear


I broke down and grabbed another pack of moose and lobsta. I’ll do another hunt through and see if I can find something even better than I have. Strain is awesome.


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 9, 2022)

From JBC
We expect the Relic and Dynasty drop to hit Sunday at high noon (12:00 pm), pacific daylight time!

*RELIC SEEDS*:
*Blueberry Starfighter Cheese #1* (recessive Blueberry dom) | *Blueberry Starfighter Cheese #3* (Blueberry Starfighter dom) 

*DYNASTY SEEDS*:
*Orange Tart *(Orange/Chem/Cheese Profile) | *Ocelot V2* (Pineapple Fields X Blue Heron) 
as well as restocks of *Salmon River OG *| *Lime Berry Mega* | *Moose And Lobsta *


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 13, 2022)

Oregon Afghani X Consumption day 73


----------



## SFGiantt (Sep 14, 2022)

Pineapple Fields


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 14, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> Oregon Afghani X Consumption day 73
> View attachment 5197388
> View attachment 5197389
> View attachment 5197390


It's a gotta be a medical masterpiece with those two parents man.. screaming NL hashplant!
If you find the time I would really love a smell/smoke report. Thanks!


----------



## Tolerance Break (Sep 29, 2022)

Pineapple fields cruising into week 8


----------



## Tolerance Break (Oct 6, 2022)

First sign of orange hairs, calyxs juuuuust starting to swell


----------



## Coalcat (Oct 7, 2022)

Week 6 for me. Tomorrow is week 7 and I’ll take another set.


----------



## Spindle818 (Oct 7, 2022)

Coalcat said:


> Week 6 for me. Tomorrow is week 7 and I’ll take another set.
> 
> View attachment 5209350View attachment 5209351View attachment 5209352


Looks so awesome. My wife and I have already smoked a couple pounds of pineapple this year. Have to start a new batch soon


----------



## Coalcat (Oct 8, 2022)

There is one plant in particular I am very happy about. Dead on overripe pineapple. I honestly am surprised how it smells.


----------



## Spindle818 (Oct 8, 2022)

Coalcat said:


> There is one plant in particular I am very happy about. Dead on overripe pineapple. I honestly am surprised how it smells.


When I cut it some smelled pineapple some smelled Kali mist some smelled haze, but after a few months in grove bags they all smell dead on pineapple


----------



## Coalcat (Oct 8, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> When I cut it some smelled pineapple some smelled Kali mist some smelled haze, but after a few months in grove bags they all smell dead on pineapple


Interesting!


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Nov 5, 2022)

To those with experience running Salmon River - can you share any feedback on variation? Does the bubba dominate?


----------



## The GreenBastard (Nov 6, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> To those with experience running Salmon River - can you share any feedback on variation? Does the bubba dominate?


I don't have personal experience with Salmon River, but i did find this for you.









Salmon River OG


Strain Name: Salmon River OG Brand: Dynasty Genetics Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc Stabilized Polyhybrid Lineage: Pre98 OG Bubba x Blue Heron #111 Parental Information Mom- Pre98 OG Bubba is a classic clone that we've had in and out o



www.dynastyseeds.com


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Nov 6, 2022)

The GreenBastard said:


> I don't have personal experience with Salmon River, but i did find this for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh I’ve read that a few times that’s where I started. Just want to hear from growers who have run it. I’ve searched the forum too. It’s an older strain at this point so hoping someone has had it in rotation a while. Thanks

Another pack on the way with it is Ocelot V2 - that one has even less info online so far


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Nov 6, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> To those with experience running Salmon River - can you share any feedback on variation? Does the bubba dominate?


Bubba usually dominates but u get a lot of other fruity Blueberry like flavors. Lots of purple ones too ime


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Nov 6, 2022)

I can't post pics check out my ig solarpanel for berry blackout progress she's putting on WEIGHT Like most of his stuff lol smelling like huckleberry and more diesel/sweetness in there


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Nov 6, 2022)

The GreenBastard said:


> I don't have personal experience with Salmon River, but i did find this for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my ig solarpanel I have few phenos of her. Usually turns purple, Bubba Dom, with lots more sweet candy Blueberry flavors
Oh and it is some of the strongest bud I ever had. Medical value very very very high


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Nov 6, 2022)

517BlckBerry said:


> I can't post pics check out my ig solarpanel for berry blackout progress she's putting on WEIGHT Like most of his stuff lol smelling like huckleberry and more diesel/sweetness in there


I just checked out your IG - super nice buds and extra frosty. Great job

nice to hear about the potency too. I’m usually hunting for sciatic nerve pain reducing/dulling effects from indicas


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Nov 6, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> I just checked out your IG - super nice buds and extra frosty. Great job
> 
> nice to hear about the potency too. I’m usually hunting for sciatic nerve pain reducing/dulling effects from indicas


Oh ya SROG has great pain relief as well as bodhis Triple Sunshine it was a limited release (i lost mine  made crosses so I got seeds tho crossed with various things) anyways ty for compliments happy growing !


----------



## Terpdankistan (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm in love with Pineapple Fields. I got 5 females in my pack, and are all amazing in their own ways. This is pheno#1 at day 54 of flower: big heay colas, colour, perfect structure, delicious pineapple candy terps ith hints of skunkiness. Will likely go 70 days.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 6, 2022)

just pulled down my last two pineapple fields. Here is a few colas from each plant. Great plants.


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 6, 2022)

Coalcat said:


> just pulled down my last two pineapple fields. Here is a few colas from each plant. Great plants.
> 
> View attachment 5222753View attachment 5222754View attachment 5222755View attachment 5222756View attachment 5222757View attachment 5222758View attachment 5222759View attachment 5222760View attachment 5222761View attachment 5222762


Stunningly beautiful. Just popped another 4 since I’m running low on the pineapple along with some Elmo’s army. Will update with pics in a few months


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 7, 2022)

Yea not one bad plant out of 7 as you can see above.

I want to do another run of moose and lobsta and I have a pack of mega fauna I want to run. Can’t wait to see Elmo’s!


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 7, 2022)

Coalcat said:


> Yea not one bad plant out of 7 as you can see above.
> 
> I want to do another run of moose and lobsta and I have a pack of mega fauna I want to run. Can’t wait to see Elmo’s!


The moose and lobsta is one of my top 10 of all time


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 9, 2022)

$60 Dynasty packs at https://oregoneliteseeds.com/product-category/dynasty-genetics/
$120 normally. 25% off sitewide. Coupon code 2XBLACK doubles the percentage to 50% off.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 9, 2022)

Lava Fields, outdoor organic no-till. 

These plants were massive, here are a few colas that are just about to be trimmed.

A different pheno, the calyxes are huge on this one, almost as big as a pea.

These are in a hoop house, notice the snow pilling up on the plastic in the background of that last shot.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 9, 2022)

I didn't get any good pictures of the whole plants, but here are a few. This one was about eleven and a half feet tall, the hoop house is thirteen feet tall.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 9, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> $60 Dynasty packs at https://oregoneliteseeds.com/product-category/dynasty-genetics/
> $120 normally. 25% off sitewide. Coupon code 2XBLACK doubles the percentage to 50% off.


Thanks for that. Snagged a pack of the blue Magoo bx3


----------



## Under the Radar (Nov 9, 2022)

Got a pack of the blue Magoo bx3 too. 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Terpdankistan (Nov 15, 2022)

Pineapple Fields pheno#1 @ day 63F. Pure pineapple candy bliss, this plant is a beast in every way.


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 20, 2022)

Anyone grow out the Blue MaGoo? It’s on sale currently and it looks like some good stuff. I’d appreciate any insight into growing her or what’s the smoke like?


----------



## toomp (Nov 20, 2022)

Coalcat said:


> just pulled down my last two pineapple fields. Here is a few colas from each plant. Great plants.
> 
> View attachment 5222753View attachment 5222754View attachment 5222755View attachment 5222756View attachment 5222757View attachment 5222758View attachment 5222759View attachment 5222760View attachment 5222761View attachment 5222762


imagine popping into this thread for the 1st time and this is what you see lol
good job man 
how is it?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> Pineapple Fields pheno#1 @ day 63F. Pure pineapple candy bliss, this plant is a beast in every way.
> 
> View attachment 5226742View attachment 5226743View attachment 5226744


Hey this a really fire pheno of pineapple fields- your #1..what's the terps like on this one?


----------



## Tolerance Break (Nov 25, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey this a really fire pheno of pineapple fields- your #1..what's the terps like on this one?


Pineapple, lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Pineapple, lol


Hahaha


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Anyone grow out the Blue MaGoo? It’s on sale currently and it looks like some good stuff. I’d appreciate any insight into growing her or what’s the smoke like?


Blue magoo is fire, ran it years ago remember is having distinct candy blueberry terps, Dynasty potency is very good as well


----------



## Terpdankistan (Nov 25, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey this a really fire pheno of pineapple fields- your #1..what's the terps like on this one?


Hey, thanks! He has detailed descriptions of the 4 main phenos on his website, this is "pheno A" - description is bang on. I got 5 females, and at least one of each pheno described here:

_*Pheno “A”- *(40%) 50/50 pheno exhibiting traits from both parents and nearly a perfect plant. 9-10wk bloom, chunky buds/good yielder , PM resistant, purple hues and an amazing pineapple/candy/dank smell.




_

*Pheno “B”*(20%) reeking of pineapple roadkill, this Kali Snapple dominant pheno that is the smelliest of the bunch. incredible terpenes and high.






*Pheno “C”* (20%) Ms.Universe pheno that takes the longest to bloom (10-11wk) but the skyrocket high is well worth the wait. pineapple/haze smells and flavors bless the senses when this lady is in the area.






*Pheno “D”* fasting blooming pheno (58-65days), recessive pineapple genes that will make you salivate at first whiff. Pineapple juice is the main smells you will get from her.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Nov 25, 2022)

Pineapple Fields #1 on day 7 of the dry. Low and slow, 60F and 55-60% for ~2 weeks:


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> Pineapple Fields #1 on day 7 of the dry. Low and slow, 60F and 55-60% for ~2 weeks:
> View attachment 5230683View attachment 5230684View attachment 5230685


That's some killer PF my friend, good work!


----------



## Terpdankistan (Nov 25, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> That's some killer PF my friend, good work!


Thanks very much! Have a couple others that arent as photogenic (funky bud structure and less colour) but they have some seriously loud skunky and hazey terps mixed in with the pineapple..... dry room smells like a skunk feasted on pineapples and then shat himself


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 8, 2022)

Just an FYI for Dynasty fans, JBC still has their packs on sale and Pineapple Fields is still in stock. Bless your little pineapple hearts!


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 8, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Just an FYI for Dynasty fans, JBC still has their packs on sale and Pineapple Fields is still in stock. Bless your little pineapple hearts!


I scooped ocelot v2 before it was out of stock - after running pineapple fields I’m excited to see what blue heron will bring


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 8, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> I scooped ocelot v2 before it was out of stock - after running pineapple fields I’m excited to see what blue heron will bring


That looks good! Dynasty always has a great terpy lineup. For my next blueberry terp hunt I picked up the Huckleberry Juice (Goosebay B x Huckleberry). My friend runs Dynasty gear more than anything else and he always has the Huckleberry IBL around, I love it.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 8, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> That looks good! Dynasty always has a great terpy lineup. For my next blueberry terp hunt I picked up the Blueberry Juice (Goosebay B x Huckleberry). My friend runs Dynasty gear more than anything else and he always has the Huckleberry IBL around, I love it.


Have you tan Blue MaGoo?


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 8, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Have you tan Blue MaGoo?


No I haven't, I was tempted to get the Bx3 at JBC since it comes with Goosebay B x Starfighter, but I held back lol


----------



## Terpdankistan (Dec 10, 2022)

Pineapple Fields pheno#1 after a week in the curing jars. Sweet pineapple juice terps
with dank, musky and skunky undertones.


----------



## Powers piglet (Dec 13, 2022)

Its early...Blue Magoo BX3. ^^^that pineapple fields looks amazing.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 13, 2022)

The longest flowering of my Pineapple Fields came down yesterday. 12.5 weeks. So far, the longer they took to finish, the better/stronger the effect.


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 13, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> The longest flowering of my Pineapple Fields came down yesterday. 12.5 weeks. So far, the longer they took to finish, the better/stronger the effect.
> View attachment 5237215


That will be amazing smoke for sure


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm curious if anyone has popped any Huckleberry Starship yet? Been eyeing them for a possible summer grow and might have enough time to flower them once inside to see if the smoke is worthy to commit to summer 2023. 

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 19, 2022)

Another pheno of the pineapple fields that had been hang drying. Going into jars here in a minute


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 23, 2022)

Just finished up Berry Blackout pheno 1 and SROG n my God I'm in love with both lol. The SROG was the last seed I had n turned out to be the best pheno I found. Dense rock buds, yields amazing , purple colors come out over lime greens, crown Bubba buds with a Bubba taste and blueberry/grape flavor mixed in. Super sedating pain relieving buzz. No stretch lol. BB has MASSIVE buds. 5 ounces off a 3.5ft almost 4ft tall tester. Purple colors come out over a lime green but not too purple, mostly lime ,grape Kool aid flavors, uplifting giggly buzz settling into a cool relaxed buzz. Great for depression /headaches. I can't post pics on here. Check out my IG for pics @solarpanel 

Also made a few bodhi crosses that are turning out Insane. The BBHP X TS pheno #3 is Insanely strong. I just dusted it with a twin flame male and I dusted a berry blackout bud with twin flame got 3 seeds. 

Stay tuned on my IG if anyone wants to test anything I'm making, I want the community to have these genetics. The bbhp x ts (triple sunshine , limited bodhi strain.. tk x ssdd. ) is damn near immune to mold n Bugs n puts out with very little effort. Game changer for disabled ppl that wana grow fire.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 23, 2022)

Pics. Let's see if they post.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 23, 2022)

They're posting now! More SROG & Berry Blackout.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Jan 3, 2023)

2023, fuck around and find out. Running 2 phenos in a single flood tray. Culling as I go. 

Flipped on December 31st


----------

